# Your song of the week



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm talking about the song that seems to be sticking to you the most during the week. This week

Desert Sessions~Don't Drink Poison


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh this is a tough one indeed.

I cannot decide to between two, so I'll cheat and say them both.

The Purple Queens Lips by Taal

Anthetize by Porcupine Tree


----------



## olaf (Apr 24, 2007)

lol, I have two songs in mind too

*The Black Heart Procession* - _Letter_

*The Black Heart Procession* - _It's A Crime I Never Told You About The Diamonds In Your Eyes_


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 24, 2007)

2pac - My Block (Remix). Ive had the song on repeat for about a week.


----------



## Spike (Apr 24, 2007)

Thomax Beats - D.T.F.N

It's the one I've been playing the most.


----------



## Zissou (Apr 24, 2007)

Desert Sessions FTW 

SotW: Elliot Smith - Needle In The Hay


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 24, 2007)

Hot Chip - Over and Over
_
Like a monkey with minature cymbals
joy of reptiton really is in you~_


----------



## Voynich (Apr 24, 2007)

Nujabes - Feather


----------



## Zissou (Apr 24, 2007)

^I love that song :] Best song on Modal Soul imo


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2007)

*Roll Right - Rage Against the Machine*

It just randomly shuffled into my ears one iPod-using day, and it was quite interesting.


----------



## delirium (Apr 24, 2007)

*April March* - _Chick Habit_

Makes me wanna dance.


----------



## Saosin (Apr 24, 2007)

Fear of a Blank Planet by Porcupine Tree
Let Go Control by Saosin


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 24, 2007)

*CunninLynguists feature Tonedeff* - The Gates

I just love the song and fits the soft mood that I am in this week.


----------



## mow (Apr 24, 2007)

*Bonobo - Nightlite (Demo)
*

so soft and enchanting, mesemerizing to say the least. Im feeling so nostalgic atm  and this is so spot on


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 24, 2007)

Week of April 22nd - *Monster Magnet* - Powertrip - _Goliath and the Vampires_

I'm highly addicted to this song, and I bet it will change by sunday.


----------



## plox (Apr 24, 2007)

i have two songs

All about U by Classified feat. Chad hatcher

and 

Cupids choke hold by Gym Class Heroes


----------



## Sharingan Uchiha (Apr 24, 2007)

*Lil wayne- Live from the 504(shoulder lean beat)*


----------



## Altron (Apr 24, 2007)

Anti-Flag - Spaz's House Destruction Party


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2007)

Eternal Tears Of Sorrow - Sinister Rain


----------



## ssj2yugi (Apr 24, 2007)

Finntroll - Födosagan
Nine Inch Nails - Right Where It Belongs


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 24, 2007)

Blue October - Into the Ocean.

I've had that one set on repeat on my MP3 player for a while now.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 24, 2007)

this one.....


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2007)

Saosin said:


> Fear of a Blank Planet by Porcupine Tree
> Let Go Control by Saosin


 
Not Anthestisize or however you spell it? D:


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Apr 24, 2007)

Chinese Takeaway-The Adicts


----------



## less (Apr 26, 2007)

Modest Mouse - Dashboard

I know I'm late, but hell, this is awesome.


----------



## BlueCheese (Apr 26, 2007)

More like song of the month, can't get enough of it,

4Hero - Morning Child


----------



## Mori` (Apr 26, 2007)

*The Shins* ~ Australia

for some reason this songs really hit the spot this week


----------



## Yuki Uchiha (Apr 26, 2007)

_Shalom_~i don't know the artist...it's a lulbly that i heard for along time...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

makes me wonder - maroon 5


----------



## pitbulkun (Apr 26, 2007)

Central Warehouse - Negative one!!!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 26, 2007)

Tallulah- Jamiroquai.


----------



## Videre (Apr 26, 2007)

Whistle For the Choir - The Fratellis


----------



## Baluskavitch (Apr 27, 2007)

SEDUCTION(Vocal Remix) - N.C. Ft. NRG Factory


----------



## Crowe (Apr 27, 2007)

*Lauryn Hill - Freedom Time*

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<3333333333333333


----------



## Beau Logan (Apr 27, 2007)

_Good Company_  - *Oliver and Company*


----------



## Perverse (Apr 27, 2007)

*Joell Ortiz* - _125 Pt. 1 (The Bio)_


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Mad Viker* ~ MAD3


So Rock'n'Roll it hurts.


----------



## YraNecrem (Apr 27, 2007)

guns n roses- sweet child of mine ^_^


----------



## Zissou (Apr 27, 2007)

*Feist* ~ I Feel It All

Her new album is just a amaaazing


----------



## Jessica (Apr 27, 2007)

*Scorpions* - Rock You Like a Hurricane

Never really got into Scorpions until um.. Just now.


----------



## Kazekaga-Sama (Apr 27, 2007)

swizz Beats- It's me snitches


----------



## Arachnia (Apr 27, 2007)

A Canorous Quintet - The Orchid's Sleep


----------



## Fuhrer Worm (Apr 27, 2007)

I've been really liking these alternate versions of "Time To Get Alone" and "Good Time" by The Beach Boys which are a bit different from the album versions of the songs (the album version of "Time To Get Alone" appears on 20/20 and the album version of "Good Time" appears on Love You)

I love 'em.


----------



## sel (Apr 27, 2007)

Jeff Buckley - Lover you should have come over


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, it hasn't even been a week, but damn, the song has already changed.
Anyway.

*Limp Bizkit* - Results May Vary - _Build A Bridge_


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 27, 2007)

*Evidence feat. Phonte from Little Brother*- Let Yourself Go (Remix)


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 27, 2007)

Now I can't stop playing 'Blessed' by Decapitated. I love it!


----------



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Apr 28, 2007)

All day I've had What I've Done by Linkin Park stuck in my head. I can't seem to think of anyway to get it out!


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Apr 28, 2007)

Manipulate [Mastermind Mix] by Freezepop


----------



## Altron (Apr 28, 2007)

Dragonforce - "The fury of the storm"


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Dimmu Borgir* - _In Sorte Diaboli_ - The Invaluable Darkness


----------



## little nin (Apr 28, 2007)

Robin Thicke - Lost Without You


----------



## cygnus (Apr 28, 2007)

Rush - A passage to Bangkok.

Geddy Lee sounds exactly like Cedric Bixler-Zavala during the verses.


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 28, 2007)

Dj Tiesto - Force of Gravity (tiesto remix)


----------



## isanon (Apr 28, 2007)

this week i cant seem to stop listening to Dödens Dotter by Mimikry


----------



## Voynich (Apr 28, 2007)

Mofro - On Palastine


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2007)

*K'naan - Smile*

I can explain why this song grips me as it does. The entire album is amazing, but this track just always releases an emotional rollercoaster in my head.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 29, 2007)

Say it right - Nelly Furtado.


----------



## Neenah (Apr 29, 2007)

*The Antique - Kayo Dot*


----------



## Saosin (Apr 29, 2007)

SR-71 - Broken Handed


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2007)

*Aqua Timez* - _ALONES_


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Apr 29, 2007)

Patti Smith's cover of Nirvana's *Smells Like Teen Spirit*...
*BETTER THAN THE ORIGINAL!!!*


----------



## Naya (Apr 29, 2007)

I guess, this week it is one from the BLEACH OST again.
*Artist* Ashley MacIsaac
*Album* hi how are you today?
*Song title* Wing Stock (Kuchiki Rukia Favorite Song)
I just love those Irish sounds in it


----------



## SabakuNoGerda (Apr 30, 2007)

1) A song of group is "Wind of Water". It is the Russian musical group. And a song is so named : Wind of Water(Veter Vodi) ^_^

2) And op to the new season of Naruto (hero's come back!)


----------



## Ziltoid (Apr 30, 2007)

the song for me is Omnidimensional Creator by none other than ZILTOID THE OMNISCIENT


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 30, 2007)

Jimi Hendrix-*Have you ever been to Electric Ladyland*


----------



## Uzumaki (May 1, 2007)

Metallica - Fuel. Because Im Working at a carmechanic this Week


----------



## Verlin (May 1, 2007)

Within Temptation - "The Howling"


----------



## rockstar sin (May 1, 2007)

Elzhi- Concrete Eyes


----------



## Wolfy (May 1, 2007)

*Muse* - _Hysteria_


----------



## Lord Yu (May 1, 2007)

Colonel Les Claypool's Fearless Flying Frog Brigade~ David Makalaster


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 4, 2007)

This week, I can't stop listening to Kra's I Believe. Heck, even stuck part of the translated lyrics in my signature earlier.


----------



## anticute (May 4, 2007)

Mines is an oldie. The Turtles, Happy Together.  It's stuck in my head!


----------



## CalRahhh (May 5, 2007)

Either:

Pennywise - Competition Song 
or
Pennywise - Lies

I love them both.


----------



## Altron (May 5, 2007)

Ensiferum - Blood is the price of glory


----------



## Spiral Man (May 6, 2007)

alot of AC/DC songs and The Streets, Dry your eyes, Blinded by the lights, & Fit but you know it.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 6, 2007)

"Goin' Blind"-The Melvins


----------



## Lemonade (May 6, 2007)

'Sick and Tired' - Anastasia


----------



## Sweeney Todd (May 6, 2007)

Either

*Tech N9ne* - Suicide Letters 
or 
*Boondox* - The Harvest


----------



## rockstar sin (May 6, 2007)

*Pete Rock and C.L. Smooth* -They Reminisce Over You (T.R.O.Y.)


----------



## Voynich (May 6, 2007)

Kate Bush - The Man with the Child in his Eyes


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 7, 2007)

Sam Cooke - Bring It On Home


----------



## testxxxx (May 7, 2007)

*Ludi Invalidi *_- Tatu_


----------



## Wolfy (May 7, 2007)

*Fear Factory* - Obsolete - _Timelessness_
This song always gets to me.


----------



## Hope (May 7, 2007)

Ne-yo - Because Of You..
Had this song on all week  

Also..
Rihanna Ft. Jay-z - Umbrella
Gotta Love It


----------



## kiba_inuzuka666 (May 7, 2007)

Hero's Come Back - Nobodyknows (Naruto Shippudden opening theme) Oh, it's the FULL version not the Anime!!!!!!!! and NagareBoshi (Shooting Star) - Home Made Kazoku! Damn these songs are cool!!


----------



## rockstar sin (May 7, 2007)

Ghostface Killah- All I Got Is You


----------



## Nani_Steel_Of_DaSteelClan (May 7, 2007)

"Riot" by Three Days Grace...


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 7, 2007)

Tomahawk - Antelope Ceremony

I feel like sacrificing something.


----------



## Nikitaa (May 8, 2007)

6partinvention - umaasa lang sa'yo

listened to it all the time.. it starts gettin on my nerves.. fortunately


----------



## Silver Reflection (May 8, 2007)

SR-71 -Goodbye


----------



## Angelus (May 8, 2007)

Hero from the first Spiderman movie


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 8, 2007)

*Images* by *Spazztic Blurr*

A perfect blend of jazz, pop, metal, grind, punk, rap and synth rock.


----------



## call to arms (May 8, 2007)

The Mars Volta - Miranda That Ghost Just Isn't Holy Anymore B: Pour Another Icepick

Great song. I really like the turn it takes after a while.


----------



## -Demian- (May 8, 2007)

led zeppelin - dream on
(this should be naruto's theme song)


----------



## Morwain (May 8, 2007)

I have one Portions of Foxes-Rilo Kiley


----------



## Austere (May 8, 2007)

Say Anything - Wow I Can Get Sexual Too


----------



## Almaseti (May 8, 2007)

Hard Candy ~ Counting Crows


----------



## kimidoll (May 8, 2007)

Breaking Benjamin - Sooner or Later


----------



## Purgatory (May 8, 2007)

Disposable Heroes - Metallica


----------



## Slug (May 8, 2007)

lucidream- rumi's feild


----------



## Champloon (May 9, 2007)

Juelz Santana ~ Dipset Anthem


----------



## niwre-san (May 9, 2007)

Tiger Army - Rose of the Devil's Garden


----------



## cygnus (May 9, 2007)

Coheed and Cambria - The Crowing


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

*Teriyaki* Boyz- I Still Love H.E.R.


----------



## Lemonade (May 9, 2007)

Art of Trance - Easter Island (cygnux x remix]


----------



## Zerst (May 9, 2007)

Blind Guardian - Skalds and Shadows


----------



## Dementia (May 9, 2007)

Alice In Chains- Them Bones. It have been stuck in my brain for 3 weeks now.


----------



## cbent22 (May 9, 2007)

Miles Davis- Flamenco Sketches


----------



## Kaki (May 9, 2007)

For finals week....hovering sombrero, they might be giants.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 9, 2007)

Zyklon - Core Solution


----------



## FlameHazel (May 10, 2007)

Vile valo - summer wine


----------



## Cavalorn (May 10, 2007)

*Gary Moore* - _Over The Hills And Far Away_


----------



## matt//reznor (May 10, 2007)

Storm in a Teacup - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Baka91 (May 10, 2007)

Lynyrd Skynyrd : Gimme back my bullet


----------



## garouga (May 11, 2007)

Plain White T's - Hey There Delilah


----------



## coriander (May 11, 2007)

Dashboard Confessional - Don't Wait


----------



## Enma Ai (May 11, 2007)

DCX - Flying High 2006 (D-tune Remix)


----------



## Wolfy (May 11, 2007)

Well, I've got two right now.

*Snow Patrol* - Final Straw - _Somewhere A Clock Is Ticking_
*Linkin Park* - Minutes To Midnight - _The Little Things Give You Away_


----------



## Lord Yu (May 11, 2007)

Royksopp-Triumphant


----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

Ghostface Killah - All I Got Is You


----------



## Haruko (May 11, 2007)

Klaxons - Golden Skans


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 12, 2007)

Justin Timberlake - Losing My Way


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2007)

Rihanna - Umbrella.


----------



## Rengeki (May 12, 2007)

Ami Tokito - Sentimental Generation


----------



## Saki~chan (May 12, 2007)

Crushed by Rosette and Er Zuo Ju (Practical Joke) by Ariel Lin X3;;​


----------



## Razza (May 12, 2007)

Tenacious D: Wonderboy.


----------



## xBANGxxxTRAGEDYx (May 12, 2007)

Like A Boy - Ciara.

s'got a lot to do with what's going on in my life right now  Stupid boys.


----------



## little nin (May 12, 2007)

Jah Cure - Reflections


----------



## Crowe (May 12, 2007)

*A Tribe Called Quests *- His name is Mutty Ranks


----------



## cygnus (May 13, 2007)

Dredg - Lechium


----------



## Saosin (May 13, 2007)

Prom // Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

*Jah Cure*- What Are You Longing For?


----------



## Lemonade (May 14, 2007)

~Saigo no Ichibyou ni Kakero! - Last dunk


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (May 14, 2007)

Saigon - Pain in my life


----------



## YamiNoShinobi (May 14, 2007)

abington boys school - howling.... someone can get rip it for me to make me go through this week sane?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 14, 2007)

Yoko Kanno - Sora's Song


----------



## Cavalorn (May 16, 2007)

*Elin *- _Better With You_


----------



## CalRahhh (May 16, 2007)

Dismember - Silent Are The Watchers


----------



## Pein (May 16, 2007)

good charlotte~ the river


----------



## mister_napolean (May 16, 2007)

Lil Wayne - The Sky is the Limit
"Self made G, and them bitches know the business.
Relying on rap, but in the kitchen I'm a chemist,
And when I was 5, my favorite movie was ?The Gremlins,?
Aint got shit to do with this, but I just thought that I should mention,
You looking for devine and the little intervention,
And them birds don't fly, without my permission,
I'm probably in the sky, flying with the fishes,
Or maybe in the ocean, swimming with the pigeons,
See my world is different,
Like Dwayne Wayne
And if you want trouble, bitch, I want the same thang,"


----------



## cygnus (May 16, 2007)

Coheed and Cambria - The Velorium Camper III: Al the Killer


----------



## coriander (May 16, 2007)

Smashing Pumpkins - Landslide


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

*Lupe Fiasco*- Coulda Been


----------



## Uzumaki (May 16, 2007)

papa Roach - She loves me Not


----------



## Byakkö (May 16, 2007)

Fall Out Boy  Thanks For the Memories
Rihhana feat. Jay Z     Umbrella


----------



## Broleta (May 16, 2007)

Papa Roach - To Be Loved.


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2007)

Skin Like Winter - Zao


----------



## Hyuga Neji 7 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks For The Memories- Fall Out Boy


----------



## Durandal (Jun 17, 2007)

"Weird Al" Yankovic-Canadian Idiot


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 17, 2007)

Saliva- Ladies & Gentlemen

Green Day- Welcome To Paradise


----------



## Lux inactive (Jun 17, 2007)

"Smells like Teen Spirit", by Nirvana.

I'm obsessed with this song >.>


----------



## Verlin (Jun 17, 2007)

The View - "Same Jeans"


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

Emerson Drive - Moments


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 18, 2007)

My song of the week?

Has to be *Bat For Lashes* - Whats a Girl To Do

Puuurrre tune.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jun 18, 2007)

Fall out Boy - Thnks fr th mmrs


----------



## Ballestein1234 (Jun 18, 2007)

Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars


----------



## Auraya (Jun 18, 2007)

30 seconds to mars - A beautiful lie


----------



## Liengod (Jun 18, 2007)

*Roosevelt Franklin* - _Insomnia 411_

_"I can't sleep tonight
I'm up by the light of the moon in my empty room
And it's, one day since you went away
And it's, one day since I went insane
So I, drink Gin to erase your face
And I, medicate to escape this place
And I, can't sleep in a world of pain
'cause nothing seems the same..."_


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 18, 2007)

James Morrison - Wonderful World

Yay for mainstream.


----------



## kaiden (Jun 18, 2007)

Land of confusion.


----------



## Brand New (Jun 18, 2007)

Taking Back Control


----------



## Totitos (Jun 22, 2007)

Ride the lighting~Metallica.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 22, 2007)

Nightwish - Creek Mary's Blood


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 22, 2007)

Decapitated - Eternity too short


----------



## stardust (Jun 22, 2007)

Would have to be 'Mariella' by Kate Nash. I've been playing it non-stop the past few days.


----------



## oversouls (Jun 23, 2007)

flavor of life - utada hikaru
juz download it recently


----------



## Seany (Jun 23, 2007)

Muse - Plug in Baby

been stuck to me for two weeks actually XD


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 31, 2007)

The Companions by Sleepytime Gorilla Museum

can't get it out of my head.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 31, 2007)

Alanis Morissette - You Oughta Know

The lyrics mean something to me. ;/


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Jul 31, 2007)

ATDI - Catacombs

i never really gave this song a chance until recently.  i soon realized it's better than anything else on relationship of command.


----------



## asch (Jul 31, 2007)

Korn-Evolution xD


----------



## shizuru (Jul 31, 2007)

the baywatch theme for me


----------



## Anberlina (Jul 31, 2007)

uhm i'd have to say Hello by Hawk Nelson<3


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome To Paradise - Green Day


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 31, 2007)

JMT gave me this nice track:
Santa Esmeralda - Don't let me be misunderstood


----------



## ninhoic (Jul 31, 2007)

Alfie- Lily Allen
stumbled onto this and i think the lyrics are funny


----------



## Master-Ranis (Jul 31, 2007)

Rip Slyme- Super Shooter you might know it as the theme song of the anime Gantz


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

Dead Bodies Everywhere-Korn


----------



## Arachnia (Aug 1, 2007)

Anata - Aim Not At The Kingdom High

A part of the lyrics is sigged


----------



## Baluskavitch (Aug 2, 2007)

*Within Temptation* - _Ice Queen_

I just started listening to them, and this is probably my favorite song of theirs.


----------



## Lenalee (Aug 2, 2007)

From Yesterday - 30 Seconds to Mars.
I haven't been able to go very long without wanting to hear it.


----------



## leetlegit (Aug 2, 2007)

sum 41 - underclass hero


----------



## SPN (Aug 2, 2007)

What's up people?! - Maximum the Hormone


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 2, 2007)

Breaking Benjamin- Firefly, definitely gotta do an amv to this.


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Aug 2, 2007)

Drivin Me Wild - Common


----------



## Anh Thu (Aug 2, 2007)

Hero's Come Back! - nobodyknows+

Aww come on, Shippuden opening rox xD


----------



## ninhoic (Aug 3, 2007)

Sexx Laws- Beck
not totally sure how I found this song


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 3, 2007)

> "The Way I Are" ~ Timbaland
> 
> ...That song is so addicting lately.



omg yesterday i would have said the same. i had to get the album just to get over it (one of, if not best song on the album though).
today though *bleed it out *by *linkin park *is stuck in my head. i was excited about the video finally released...then i found it on youtubbe so i just saw it there minutes b4 it was on tv.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 3, 2007)

"Transparent"-SpineShank


----------



## Hio (Aug 4, 2007)

Kanye West ft. Daftpunk - Stronger


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Aug 4, 2007)

I Will Play My Game Beneath The Spin Light - *Brand New*


----------



## vege (Aug 4, 2007)

Closer - Nine inch Nails  lol


----------



## Starber (Aug 4, 2007)

Wake Up Call - Maroon 5


----------



## Saosin (Aug 4, 2007)

Fear of a Blank Planet - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Jeroenz (Aug 5, 2007)

Fall Out Boy - The Take Over, The Breaks Over


----------



## Pikameleon (Aug 5, 2007)

We Are Scientists - Textbook


----------



## Totitos (Aug 5, 2007)

"Enter The Sandman"-Metallica


----------



## Twili (Aug 5, 2007)

Lie-Lie-Lie - DJ Ozma


----------



## Enter Shikari (Aug 5, 2007)

casanova - ultimate koas
THE MEMORIES


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 5, 2007)

ESTi - Ladymade star  lol 
A korean song from DJ max portable 2 for PSP. Don't understand shit, but I love the song


----------



## Ha-ri (Aug 5, 2007)

*Daft Punk:* _Music Sounds Better With You_


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 6, 2007)

Yusef Lateef - Love Theme From 'spartacus


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 6, 2007)

*Avril Lavigne* - _When You're Gone_ <3

Song has no meaning to me, but I'M IN LOVE WITH IT!!


----------



## PhantasiaArche (Aug 7, 2007)

Famous last words - My Chemical Romance.


----------



## less (Aug 7, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> *Daft Punk:* _Music Sounds Better With You_



That's by Stardust, not Daft Punk 

Mine is . It's summer, yeah?


----------



## Ram (Aug 7, 2007)

That Alala song by CSS


----------



## Kaku (Aug 9, 2007)

Brand new song from one of my favourite bands

Emery - Party Song


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 9, 2007)

Friday by Goldspot.


----------



## Dark Cloud Alchemist (Aug 10, 2007)

For some reason Heels Over Head by Boys Like Girls has been stuck in my head. I stopped listening to them for a while and more or less forgot about them, but I picked up my iPod and saw them on the playlist and decided to give them another try.
"And when you hit the coast I hope you think of me
And how I'm stuck here with the ghost of who we used to be"

>.<


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Aug 10, 2007)

Del Tha Funkee Homosapien - Mistadobalina


----------



## Shifting Shadows (Aug 10, 2007)

Misirlou By Dick Dale
Ignore Words!!! 
[YOUTUBE]Nvn-8_uO8fY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shifting Shadows (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's another 1

[YOUTUBE]fU4-sc4DOjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey- Pixies


----------



## Jenna Berry (Aug 10, 2007)

Emery - Party Song

get your party on


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2007)

Molly's Chambers-Kings of Leon


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 10, 2007)

Marduk - The Levelling Dust


----------



## Hio (Aug 10, 2007)

Chris Brown - Cinderella (remix of Umbrella)


----------



## Beelzejow (Aug 10, 2007)

_Static X - The only _


----------



## Youngfyre (Aug 10, 2007)

scary kids scaring kids-faces[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Vu131k31s6o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 10, 2007)

"Good Riddence" By Green Day


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

Thoughtless-Korn


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

the boys are back in town - thin lizzy


----------



## little nin (Aug 11, 2007)

50 Cent - I Get Money

can play this shit all day


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 11, 2007)

Why are you playing it if you know it's shit?

OH SNAP

Also, Bomb the Music Industry! - Get Warmer


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 12, 2007)

This week I'm listening to Ellegarden's Fire Crackers far too often, it is just so sweet.


----------



## Neogenesis (Aug 13, 2007)

Venke Knutson - Holiday.


----------



## Zissou (Aug 13, 2007)

Radiohead - Electioneering


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 13, 2007)

Sign of the Wolf - Pentagram


----------



## Voynich (Aug 13, 2007)

Boris - Ibitsu 


I'd turn up the volume and the bass but the neighbours at the end of the block started complaining last time


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 13, 2007)

Frou Frou - Hear me Out

I don't know, it's just calm to listen to and I can relate in some ways, haha.


----------



## Danse (Aug 13, 2007)

Fuyu no hanabi - Yusa Kouji and Matsutani Kaya


----------



## Shifting Shadows (Aug 14, 2007)

Bon jovi - Blaze of glory


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 14, 2007)

If Rap Gets Jealous - K'naan


----------



## Saosin (Aug 14, 2007)

God is an Astronaut//Far From Refuge


----------



## Beluga (Aug 14, 2007)

Sweet sacrifice_Evanescence


----------



## Tenderfoot (Aug 14, 2007)

Supa Fly- Big Ken


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 14, 2007)

A Little Pain - OLIVIA


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 16, 2007)

David Bowie-Ziggy Stardust


----------



## Powerman (Aug 16, 2007)

Voices - Saosin


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 16, 2007)

I Get Money ~ 50 Cent

shits hot


----------



## Fayt (Aug 17, 2007)

Notorious B.I.G. - Spit Your Game (Remix)
NIN - Capital G
Daft Punk - Technologic


----------



## Audrey (Aug 17, 2007)

"Ghost Of A Horse Under The Chandelier" by World's End Girlfriend from _Hurtbreak Wonderland_. I just bought the album recently, and it's fairly amazing to say the least. Definitely one of the best albums I've listened to this year.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 17, 2007)

_Alex Monakhov - Feel Lonely_


----------



## sel (Aug 17, 2007)

Eluvium ~ Radio Ballet


----------



## BlackShinobi (Aug 17, 2007)

how to save a life - The Fray
100 Years to Live - Five For Fighting
Its not easy to be me - Five For Fighting


----------



## Mojo (Aug 18, 2007)

All Around Me - *Flyleaf*

song is stuck in my head


----------



## Auraya (Aug 18, 2007)

Saying Sorry- Hawthorne Heights


----------



## Denji (Aug 18, 2007)

Right in Two - *Tool*


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 18, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - Your Time Is Gonna Come


----------



## c_wong428 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Bentley's Gonna Sort You Out* ~ Bentley Rhythm Ace


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Aug 18, 2007)

wire - i am the fly


----------



## mary no jutsu (Aug 18, 2007)

like a star- Corrine bailey rae

She really surprised me.  I didn't think she would be as good as she is.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 18, 2007)

Ride The Lightning- Metalica


----------



## Sagara (Aug 18, 2007)

Before It's Too Late- Goo Goo Dolls
Kenangan Terindah- Samsons( It's in indonesian, you may not understand    jack but it's hell o' a nice)


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 18, 2007)

Jesus Built My Hotrod by Ministry

Me > MD


----------



## Vanillin (Aug 18, 2007)

To an End - Marit Larsen

I just bought her CD last week, it's great.  She's an amazing song writer.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 18, 2007)

Dir en Grey- Rain.


----------



## UchihaProdigy (Aug 26, 2007)

Special pets- Otep
Crooked Spoons- Otep


----------



## chaosakita (Aug 26, 2007)

Hamasaki Ayumi - Poker Face

I think it just sounds like a typical anime song, but this is the first new thing I've downloaded in weeks.


----------



## Naya (Aug 26, 2007)

nobodyknows+ "Hero's Come Back"


----------



## Gray Wolf (Aug 26, 2007)

Symphony X - Paradise Lost


----------



## Durandal (Aug 26, 2007)

The Who- Sensation


----------



## delirium (Aug 26, 2007)

*Kanye West* - _Heard em Say_

The beat on it is.... yeah. Hot shit


----------



## Altron (Aug 26, 2007)

Van Halen - Jump


----------



## TobiasFunke (Aug 27, 2007)

Right now for me it's Bizzy Bone and Twista - Money


----------



## less (Aug 27, 2007)

Nothing conclusive, but it's looking to be "Sandy" off the new Caribou record.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 27, 2007)

Happy Valley By Orange Pekoe

J-Jazz thats old school 50s


----------



## Uchiha_Chidori (Aug 27, 2007)

Nanatsusaya said:


> nobodyknows+ "Hero's Come Back"



Woooooo =)


----------



## Aiee! (Aug 27, 2007)

*Hitomi Takahashi* - _Aozora no Namida_

I've had this song on repeat all week..


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 27, 2007)

Gregory and the Hawk - A Wish


----------



## Kubisa (Aug 27, 2007)

The Killers - Mr Brightside


----------



## Crowe (Aug 27, 2007)

*Vast Aire (Cannibal Ox) - Tippin' Dominoes (RJD2 Remix)*
Beat is fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiire


----------



## Billie Amourex (Aug 27, 2007)

I've Been Goin Through Changes
-Army of Me

Song is the freakin' BEST example of major personal changes. Chorus is catchy and gave me goosebumbs <3
Song is LOVE.


----------



## Layla Miller (Aug 27, 2007)

Tina Turner - Private Dancer

I seriously have NO idea why. It was on the radio last week and now it's just stuck.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 27, 2007)

Flyleaf- Fully Alive


----------



## Lonely Soul (Aug 27, 2007)

There's 2...
_Find a New Way_ by *Young Love*
_My Moon My Man_ by *Feist*


----------



## variousart (Aug 27, 2007)

Yellowcard - Light Up The Sky


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 27, 2007)

Maroon 5 " Little Of Your Time "


----------



## Harlita (Aug 28, 2007)

Vampire Killa by Skindred


----------



## Perverse (Aug 28, 2007)

The Dapper Bandits by Estradasphere


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 28, 2007)

Throwdown for Tomorrow, by the Blend.

\m/


----------



## JayDotess (Aug 28, 2007)

time and time again- chronic future


----------



## Naya (Aug 28, 2007)

*Halou* - _Things Stay The Same_


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 28, 2007)

*The Knife*- Pass this on.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 28, 2007)

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## TobiasFunke (Aug 28, 2007)

UGK - Quit Hatin' Da Souf.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 28, 2007)

NOFX- My Heart is Yearning  :rofl


----------



## Adachi (Aug 28, 2007)

I have three songs, all by the same singer:
"Who..." - Ayumi Hamasaki
"Jewel" - Ayumi Hamasaki
"Voyage" - Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## Uchiha_Chidori (Aug 28, 2007)

Sevendust - Driven


----------



## Konan (Aug 29, 2007)

Union Underground - South Texas Deathride


----------



## itachi565656 (Aug 30, 2007)

Zachem Ya-t.A.T.u


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 31, 2007)

The Flavor of Life - Utada Hikaru
Pink Pop - Satoru Kosaki (Tekken 5 Dark Resurrection OST)


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 31, 2007)

*CRS - Us Placers*


----------



## Dan (Aug 31, 2007)

*Brown Paper Bag - Young Jeezy, Juelz Santana & Lil Wayne*


----------



## Vongola (Aug 31, 2007)

*Korpiklaani - Tervaskanto *  Link removed


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 1, 2007)

*Say Anything*

Alive With the Glory of Love
I Want to Know Your Plans


----------



## Peccas (Sep 1, 2007)

Land of Confusion-Disturbed.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Sep 1, 2007)

Petrified - Fort Minor


----------



## stardust (Sep 1, 2007)

_'Ice Cream'- New Young Pony Club
I've loved it for ages, but I guess I really, really love it now._


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 1, 2007)

Duel Jewel - Es (although, I do have a hard time deciding between that and Ellegarden's Fire Cracker still, ah, how I love it)


----------



## Harlita (Sep 1, 2007)

Sai sai sainara Bye Bye Bye  by Miyavi

I could listen to this looped over and over over.....and ove...r.....


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 2, 2007)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Where Boys Fear To Tread

God I love that riff.


----------



## Aldrick (Sep 2, 2007)

Maximo Park - Girls who play guitars

Good stuff. Entertaining.


----------



## Hio (Sep 2, 2007)

Bleed it Out - Linkin Park


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 2, 2007)

Devin the Dude " Doobie Ashtray "


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 2, 2007)

Bye Bye and 4Chance bye SS501.
Just got into the bad and it's awesome.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 2, 2007)

Nevermore~The River Dragon Has Come


----------



## Bad Milk (Sep 2, 2007)

*Zox* - Anything But Fine

I picked this song up while browsing my friends iTunes library. It sounded pretty good so I downloaded it. It's been stuck in my head ever since.


----------



## Kiori_Kiki (Sep 2, 2007)

Kuyuru - Nightmare


----------



## Jannoy (Sep 2, 2007)

Sean Kingston - Beautiful Girls

I really want to get that song out of my head.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 2, 2007)

It Good to be in Love by Frou Frou.

Man, I don't know why, but it is. xD


----------



## Cindy (Sep 3, 2007)

Joseph Arthur - In the Sun

Lovely. Love the scratchy voice.


----------



## Cax (Sep 3, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks - Neva Antiquated


----------



## libreg (Sep 3, 2007)

Probably....
Radiohead- Subterranean Homesick Alien


----------



## Lemonade (Sep 3, 2007)

Blank Jones - I love you [late night remix]

Very relaxing song <3


----------



## Totitos (Sep 3, 2007)

10000 fists-Disturbed


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 3, 2007)

"Roulette of Dares (The Haunt Of)" - The Mars Volta


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 3, 2007)

*Blind and Faithless* by *Jesu*


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 3, 2007)

Chromatic Chimera by uneXpect

Really can't stop playing it. xD


----------



## itachi565656 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hubris said:


> *The Knife*- Pass this on.




The knife???Pass this on??


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2007)

*The Sweetness *by Jimmy Eat World.


----------



## c_wong428 (Sep 4, 2007)

*19-2000(soulchild remix)* ~ Gorillaz.


Cause it makes me feel happy for hours if i just listen to it once.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2007)

Guitar Wolfie's said:


> *19-2000(soulchild remix)* ~ Gorillaz.
> 
> 
> Cause it makes me feel happy for hours if i just listen to it once.



Is this a new remix?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 4, 2007)

Why - Ayaka

Nothing too special but it's getting me excited about Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII's release which will be in 9 days.


----------



## Wolfheart (Sep 4, 2007)

Destr?yer 666 - Lone Wolf Winter


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Sep 4, 2007)

Anthrax - Time.


Been listening to a lot of Anthrax lately, and _Persistence of Time_ is probably my favorite album by them. Every song is awesome. I wish they had let Joey stay as vocalist, though.


----------



## ShinobiOneKenobi (Sep 4, 2007)

Hmm.. i was going to make a thread like this a week ago.. but w/e

Radio ~ Alkaline trio


----------



## Wolfheart (Sep 4, 2007)

Cheesy Bacon said:


> Anthrax - Time.
> 
> 
> Been listening to a lot of Anthrax lately, and _Persistence of Time_ is probably my favorite album by them. Every song is awesome. I wish they had let Joey stay as vocalist, though.


 
Spreading the disease ftw man! I grew up on that album. Gung-ho! ;O

Did you ever hear that crap about corey taylor being their new singer? ._.


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Sep 4, 2007)

Wolfheart said:


> Spreading the disease ftw man! I grew up on that album. Gung-ho! ;O
> 
> *Did you ever hear that crap about corey taylor being their new singer?* ._.



Yeah, I heard about that. Thankfully it wasn't true. And now they don't have a vocalist at all. I wonder, who will they choose as the new vocalist? Joey? John? Somebody else?


----------



## Wolfheart (Sep 4, 2007)

Cheesy Bacon said:


> Yeah, I heard about that. Thankfully it wasn't true. And now they don't have a vocalist at all. I wonder, who will they choose as the new vocalist? Joey? John? Somebody else?



Apparently, to wikipedia, it could be either Steve Souza,Schmier or Phil Anselmo. I'd die if it was any of them..they're all legends.


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Sep 4, 2007)

Wolfheart said:


> Apparently, to wikipedia, it could be either Steve Souza,Schmier or *Phil Anselmo*. I'd die if it was any of them..they're all legends.



Phil + Anthrax= EPIC WIN. 

I'd seriously cream my pants if that happened.


----------



## Detsu (Sep 4, 2007)

The Corey Taylor thing was complete shite !


----------



## little nin (Sep 4, 2007)

kanye west - stronger


----------



## Sura (Sep 5, 2007)

JUJU-Natsu no Hana (Mononoke ED)


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 5, 2007)

any song on kanye's new album!!!


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 8, 2007)

little nin said:


> kanye west - stronger



I seen the video for that. Is it meant to be like, a homage to Akira, or is it just a rip off?


The Smashing Pumpkins - Tear

Frickin amazing.


----------



## Nikitaa (Sep 8, 2007)

Kanye West - Stronger ft Daft Punk ^_^


----------



## Cax (Sep 8, 2007)

Im dissapointed in Stronger by Kanye. Daft Punk should be recognized for that song more then he should, i guess. Its their beat, their idea, everything is theirs except the lyrics and him singing.. right?


----------



## Quagles (Sep 8, 2007)

I've heard Pelican - Far from fields, a 3 digit number this week so, guess that one


----------



## Verlin (Sep 9, 2007)

Cinema Bizarre with Lovesongs (they kill me)  .....sadly. yuck.


----------



## Dirty Lullaby (Sep 13, 2007)

Rise by Origa ft. Shanti Snyder

I love it. o.o


----------



## Nikitaa (Sep 13, 2007)

Allison Hinds - Roll it gal


----------



## The Gizmo (Sep 13, 2007)

Dir en Grey - Garden (lol)


----------



## Nami-swan (Sep 13, 2007)

"Rockstar" by Nickleback. I love it.


----------



## Enter Shikari (Sep 14, 2007)

murderdolls - white wedding


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 14, 2007)

"Welcome To The Jungle" By Guns N' Roses


----------



## delirium (Sep 14, 2007)

*Glen Hansard* - _Fallen From The Sky_

Such a beautiful everything is right song.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 15, 2007)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Doomsday Clock

Incredible song. Love the guitars in this one.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 15, 2007)

Lil Jon - Get Low


----------



## Haruko (Sep 15, 2007)

Nerina Pallot - Sophia.


----------



## emer (Sep 15, 2007)

Well... After some resting from Rammstein, i just had to listen to them this week.

So my choice is Rammstein by Rammstein.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 15, 2007)

*Hey Jude* - I forget the artist (NOT The Beatles since this was a cover song)

this version is from "Across the Universe" soundtrack


----------



## RedFlag (Sep 15, 2007)

Walking Disaster - Sum 41
their new album is awesome


----------



## December (Sep 15, 2007)

Bittersweet- Kanye West


----------



## SENTINEL (Sep 15, 2007)

*Big Brother*- Kanye west


----------



## little nin (Sep 15, 2007)

*Talib Kweli *- Hot Thing feat. Will.I.Am


----------



## laly (Sep 15, 2007)

Fix you - Coldplay


----------



## Crowe (Sep 15, 2007)

*Slum Village* - Keep Holding on


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 15, 2007)

Of Wolf And Man - Metallica


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Sep 15, 2007)

The End of the Century-Fifteen


----------



## L (Sep 15, 2007)

No roads left - Linkin Park


----------



## My Own Dupe (Sep 15, 2007)

Oranger - Going under


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 16, 2007)

Saviour self-divine heresy


----------



## Bunnysmex (Sep 17, 2007)

In My Bed - Amy Winehouse
Pretty Handsome Arkward - The Used

Huggles​


----------



## Quagles (Sep 17, 2007)

Nine inch nails - The great below


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 17, 2007)

Hamasaki Ayumi - A song for xx


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 23, 2007)

Fireball and Bob Sinclar
What I Want


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 23, 2007)

Snowblind - Black Sabbath


----------



## Cax (Sep 23, 2007)

Some old shit, Method Man (Skunk mix)


----------



## Stoos (Sep 24, 2007)

"The First Man on Earth" by Ayreon


----------



## Drakestorm (Sep 24, 2007)

Dark tranquillity - Focus shift


----------



## Bad Milk (Sep 24, 2007)

*Normal* - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Guyver_MK (Sep 25, 2007)

SR 71 - Goodbye


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 25, 2007)

Drivin Me Wild - Common


----------



## Adachi (Sep 25, 2007)

"Dearest" - Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## Cindy (Sep 25, 2007)

Nada Surf - Killian's Red

Holy crap, I love this song.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 25, 2007)

I guess AMAZON-The Melvins.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 25, 2007)

Maroon 5 - *Sweetest Goodbye*

When it gets to the " Feel " Part, man it's beautiful.


----------



## azuken (Sep 25, 2007)

*Notorious B.I.G.* - Spit Your Game


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2007)

Where There's a Will There's a Whalebone by Islands


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Sep 26, 2007)

"Exile" by Soilwork   (off the NEW Unreleased ALBUM!)


----------



## Byakkö (Sep 26, 2007)

That new 50-cent and Justin Timberlake song. I think it's called "New Technology".


----------



## Lenalee (Sep 26, 2007)

I think either _Let It Die_ or _Erase/Replace_. (Both by Foo Fighters)


----------



## drummerboy01 (Sep 26, 2007)

the impression that i get


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 16, 2007)

A Hymn To The Morning Star by Sleepytime Gorilla Museum


----------



## Audrey (Oct 16, 2007)

"Bonhuer Amput?" by Amesoeurs

This, ladies and gentlemen, is black metal.


----------



## little nin (Oct 16, 2007)

*Basement Jaxx* - Red Alert

3.6k POSTS


----------



## Sayo (Oct 16, 2007)

Radiohead - Idioteque <3 *swoons*~


----------



## thefragile87 (Oct 16, 2007)

Air - Sexy Boy


----------



## illyana (Oct 17, 2007)

*Babyshambles*- The Lost Art of Murder


----------



## iDrum (Oct 17, 2007)

Opening - *Phillip Glass*


----------



## Bunnysmex (Oct 17, 2007)

Crushcrushcrush - Paramore
We Are Broken - Paramore
Almost Easy - Avenged SevenFold

Huggles​


----------



## Byakkö (Oct 19, 2007)

Fifty Cent  I Get It


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 19, 2007)

Gimme *MOAR* - Britney Spears.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2007)

Bondage Bunny said:


> Crushcrushcrush - Paramore
> We Are Broken - Paramore
> Almost Easy - Avenged SevenFold
> 
> Huggles​



I love "We are Broken" 

For this week I think mine is Good Day by Angels and Airwaves.


----------



## Bunnysmex (Oct 19, 2007)

Ix-Nay said:


> Gimme *MOAR* - Britney Spears.



thats a pile of plop 

huggles​


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Oct 19, 2007)

^ Well, you'd know ¬.¬

My song is: *Richard Hell & The Voidoids* - _Blank Generation_


----------



## Shade (Oct 19, 2007)

Shadow Of The Day - Linkin Park.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 20, 2007)

_Whiskey in the Jar - Metallica_


----------



## pajamas (Oct 20, 2007)

Falling Down - Atreyu


----------



## 2D (Oct 20, 2007)

Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger (Alive 2007) - Daft Punk


----------



## Lamb (Oct 20, 2007)

This Heart's on Fire by Wolf Parade


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 20, 2007)

speakers/9mm - david banner feat. lil' wayne, akon, snoop dogg


----------



## Spiral Man (Oct 20, 2007)

TTGL Soundtrack - Nikopol


----------



## Totitos (Oct 20, 2007)

ten thousand fists~Disturbed


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 21, 2007)

_Never Say Die! - Black Sabbath_


----------



## escamoh (Oct 21, 2007)

Arctic Monkeys - Fluorescent Adolescent


----------



## little nin (Oct 21, 2007)

*The Isley Brothers* - Busted

you know tou love this shit


----------



## Haruko (Oct 21, 2007)

Our Velocity - Maximo Park.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 21, 2007)

One- Metallica


----------



## FlameHazel (Oct 22, 2007)

Judas Priest - Diamonds and rust

I don't know why....maybe I'm just in that kind of mood or something....


----------



## Bonten (Oct 22, 2007)

Sweet Leaf - Black Sabbath

'Cause it's the first song on Master of Reality.


----------



## SPN (Oct 22, 2007)

Zetsubou Billy - Maximum the Hormone.


----------



## Keme (Oct 22, 2007)

How Soon Is Now - The Smiths


----------



## illyana (Oct 22, 2007)

A Little Less Sixteen Candles, A Little More "Touch Me" by *Fall out Boy*


----------



## XKUNAIX (Oct 22, 2007)

Leave out all the rest: linkin park.                                                                         There arent many new songs out at the moment that i realy like.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 22, 2007)

*1990s - Cult Status*


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Oct 22, 2007)

Quiet Life (Instrumental) - Rurouni Kenshin Premium Collection Soundtrack, Disc 3


----------



## Audrey (Oct 22, 2007)

"Porn Piece Or The Scars Of Cold Kisses" by Ulver


----------



## Lamb (Oct 25, 2007)

Hibernation Sickness Complete by Arcturus


----------



## isanon (Oct 25, 2007)

Du Riechst So Gut - Rammstein


----------



## Fiasco (Oct 25, 2007)

*Everything I Am - Kanye West *


----------



## chaosakita (Oct 25, 2007)

Shimamiya Eiko - Naraku no Hana


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 30, 2007)

Maudlin of The Well - Stones of October's Sobbing


----------



## Youngfyre (Oct 30, 2007)

A box full of sharp objects- The Used


----------



## Lamb (Oct 30, 2007)

We Shot the World by The Ponys


----------



## Audrey (Oct 30, 2007)

"Ziggy Stardust" by David Bowie


----------



## Cindy (Nov 1, 2007)

For Halloween..

Rasputina - Howard Hughes

:B


----------



## Bagheera (Nov 1, 2007)

L'arc en ciel - Neo Universe


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Nov 1, 2007)

Immortal Technique - Creation & Destruction


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 1, 2007)

Time to Rock by Army of the Pharaohs


----------



## ostrich (Nov 1, 2007)

Whatever by Oasis


----------



## Enter Shikari (Nov 1, 2007)

My heroine by silverstein


----------



## chrisp (Nov 1, 2007)

Glamorous - Fergie.


----------



## Alchemist ninja (Nov 1, 2007)

HIM - Wings of a Butterfly


----------



## King (Nov 1, 2007)

Start the Show - Common ft. Kanye West


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 1, 2007)

Everything I Am - Kanye West can't stop earing this one this week, always comes to my mind this song would be great for closing the album at least for me it does


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 1, 2007)

Question - System of a down


----------



## Totitos (Nov 1, 2007)

Through Fire and Flames~ Dragonforce


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 1, 2007)

Salyu - LIBERTY


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 1, 2007)

_Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood_ -- Nina Simone


----------



## variousart (Nov 1, 2007)

Green Day - Wake Me Up When September Ends


----------



## Spirit (Nov 2, 2007)

Tokyo Jihen - Ramp 


edit: 1234th post lewlz.


----------



## felippe (Nov 3, 2007)

it'd be :

Faithless - bring my family back or 
Air - cherry Blossom Girl


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 3, 2007)

James Blunt - You're Beautiful

More like 'Song of the Month' for me though.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 3, 2007)

Symptom of the Universe/Electric Funeral - Black Sabbath


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 3, 2007)

*DragonForce* - Through the Fires and Flames


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 3, 2007)

Conference of the Birds - *shels

Those who have heard know what I'm talking about.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 3, 2007)

I was just about to put that as mine, you slumbitch! 

 @ DBK

Aside from that, I have a 3-way tie going:

Blu & Exile - My World Is... / In Remembrance of Me / Show Me The Good Life

I am loving all of those. Excellent commuter music, to say the least.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 3, 2007)

Either Muse with Bliss or Sonic Youth's Incinerate :3

<3


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 4, 2007)

Avenged Sevenfold - Blinded in Chains


----------



## CheMist_Romance (Nov 4, 2007)

Saosin-chiodos


----------



## Yak (Nov 4, 2007)

Nonpoint - Rabia


----------



## Sagara (Nov 4, 2007)

Wonderwall-Oasis


----------



## little nin (Nov 4, 2007)

Collie Buddz - Come Around


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 4, 2007)

_Mama Said - Metallica_


----------



## Auraya (Nov 4, 2007)

The Pros and Cons of Breathing -Fall Out Boy

I've listened to it so much this week, it's weird


----------



## Fiasco (Nov 4, 2007)

Something You Forgot -Lil' Wayne


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 4, 2007)

lucifer - Jay Z


----------



## Hope (Nov 4, 2007)

Apologize - Timbaland Ft. One Republic


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 4, 2007)

Auraya said:


> The Pros and Cons of Breathing -Fall Out Boy
> 
> I've listened to it so much this week, it's weird



That's a great song, I love it. 

This week for me its going to have to be "Run" by Snow Patrol.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 4, 2007)

"Mourning Air" by Portishead


----------



## Hio (Nov 4, 2007)

Abi_Chan said:


> Apologize - Timbaland Ft. One Republic



Awesome song, that's also my favourite right now


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 4, 2007)

Paranoid - Black Sabbath


----------



## Auraya (Nov 4, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's a great song, I love it.
> 
> This week for me its going to have to be "Run" by Snow Patrol.



I love that song


----------



## Cannah (Nov 4, 2007)

Depeche Mode-Enjoy the silence (Mike Shinoda remix).


----------



## Aldrick (Nov 5, 2007)

Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger - Daft Punk

Because Paft Dunk is the god


----------



## Lord_Amesius (Nov 5, 2007)

Bulls On Parade-RATM


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2007)

[youtube=http://youtube.com/watch?v=-GSxeCSK6N0]Saul Williams feat. Esthero - Tao of no[/youtube]

Esthero :
Oh ahhhh oooh

Saul williams :
Children of the night
Only some will star the sky
Only believers in death will die
And fathers must feather the wings of women
For the unfeathered masses dangle ridiculous
Carrying crosses to phalayx filled tombs
The future sells silence through blood rivered wombs
That ripple with riddles of cows and spoons and births
Moons and earths
Sun-centered at noon

Esthero :
Now....

Saul williams :
And here i stand
Court jestering infinity
Fetal fisted for revolution
But open hands birth humility
Now what you the density of an egoless planet?
Must my spine be aligned to sprout wings?
I'm slouched into sling steps and kangoled with gang reps
But my orbit rainbows saturn rings
Mystical eliptical
Presto polaris
Karmic flamed future when saturns and aries
And now i'm a fish called father
With gills type dizzy
Blowing liquid lullabies through the spine of time
I'm certain of saturns rivers and all else is fact
So baptise me in the stars
And wrap me in nighttime
Moon blue
Pupil my sight with orange balls of light
And echo my plight
Through the corridors of metaphor
What else are we living for if not to create
Fiction and rhyme?
My purpose is to make my soul
Rhyme with my
mind over matter
Minds create matter
minds create fiction
As a matter of fact
As if matter were fact
Matter is fact
So spirit must be fiction
Science fiction
Art fiction meta fiction

Esthero :
Now

Saul williams :
The tao of now
Is here amongst the living in the voice of children is the tao of now

Esthero :
You are the divine reflection of this earth
She does not belong to you
No there is no need for your correction
All rivers run in the same direction

Saul williams :
If you're serving the father theres no son without mother
Parent bodies discover
water bodies and drown
Wade me in the water
'Til atlantis is found
On the sea floors of self
I'm starfish and unbound
Heard that name of that mound is stone mountain
Underwater volcanoes erupt
water fountains of youth
Let's us carnal the equation, cancel out wind and truth
Swirl me beyond sometimes
Drench me water proof
Let eve drop forever
rain sunsets on my roof
As i sit on the front porch of my sanity
Deciphering hambones to van gogh this vanity
Oiled egos
Canvased and framed
To be reborn unborn unburied unnamed
A reflection through a blood stained glass window
Of souls gone yellow around the edges

Esthero :
There is a monster living
It's the voice of children
It is the tao of now

Saul williams :
Carbonated dreams and blurred daily lives
But let family bring focus
Out of swamps blossom lotus
The muddy water blue daughters of infinity
Gravity we water bodied bhodisativas our serenity
As we rise with the tides toward divinity

Esthero :
Now...
There is a monster living its in the voice of children
It is the tao of now

Saul williams :
Yes we rise with the tides towards divinity
The muddy water blue daughters of infinity
Gravity we water bodied bhodisativas our serenity
As we rise with the tides toward divinity....
Yes we rise with the tides towards diviinty
Yes we rise with the tides towards divinity
Now we rise with the tides towards divinity
And we rise with the tides towards divinity
'Cause we rise with the tides towards divinity

Esthero :
Now...

Saul williams :
The tao of now
Is here amongst the living in the voice of children is the tao of now

Esthero :
There is a monster living it's in the voice of children
It is the tao of now​


----------



## Lamb (Nov 6, 2007)

Revolution by South Central

They can't stop the wheel.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 7, 2007)

Raspy shit - Pharrell.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 7, 2007)

The South by Cunninlynguists


----------



## Yak (Nov 7, 2007)

Sub7 - Weather Man


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 7, 2007)

feel good inc-the gorillaz


----------



## infinite (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm still here - Jimmy Rezznik ( somthing like that, I allways forget his last name  )


----------



## murasex (Nov 9, 2007)

Britney Spears - Hot As Ice

;D


----------



## standing8 (Nov 9, 2007)

"Good Clothes" by Little Brother


----------



## Aldrick (Nov 10, 2007)

Snakeskin by Gyroscope

Because it is made out of rock and awesome.


----------



## Fiasco (Nov 10, 2007)

19-2000(Soulchild Remix) by Gorillaz


----------



## Hope (Nov 10, 2007)

Britney Spears - Piece Of Me.


----------



## Jaculus (Nov 10, 2007)

Children of Bodom - Chokehold.


----------



## Bonten (Nov 10, 2007)

Atlanta - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Orosnake (Nov 10, 2007)

*Conan*

Conan the Barbarian theme song.:


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 10, 2007)

Soulja Boy-Crank Dat (as always) or Rockstar by Kid rock,R-kelly and Ludacris....


----------



## Mojo (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm So Sick - Flyleaf


----------



## Holadrim (Nov 10, 2007)

Phenomenon by *Threshold*


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Nov 11, 2007)

Am I Evil- Metallica

I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 11, 2007)

_The Sentinel - Judas Priest_

CONDEMNED TO HELL! 



Sasori-puppet#66 said:


> Am I Evil- Metallica
> 
> I can't stop thinking about it.



Am I Evil!? *YES I FUCKIN' AM!*


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Nov 11, 2007)

Supastition - The Signature


----------



## colours (Nov 14, 2007)

*rilo kiley* - silver lining


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Nov 14, 2007)

Battlefield by Blind Guardian


----------



## Vetano-sama (Nov 14, 2007)

Escape the Fate - The Webs We Weave


----------



## Audrey (Nov 14, 2007)

"Dopethrone" by Electric Wizard


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 14, 2007)

that damian marley in my sig, what you know about that


----------



## Lenalee (Nov 14, 2007)

Fix You, by Coldplay


----------



## little nin (Nov 14, 2007)

Blue & Exile - Below the Heavens (yes the whole damn album)


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 14, 2007)

_Ain't My Bitch - Metallica_


----------



## Zariina-Chan (Nov 14, 2007)

Rebellion (lies)----Arcade Fire


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Nov 15, 2007)

Call It What U Want by *Lealandsville*


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Nov 15, 2007)

security - pendulum


----------



## Crazysuki (Nov 15, 2007)

Pocket by Otsuka Ai.


----------



## trashed_jonas (Nov 15, 2007)

hmm realy hard to answear
but i guess its like  _The kids arent alrigh_t with The offsprings
or _sons of plunder_ with Disturbed


----------



## Gizmoendo (Nov 15, 2007)

*Poets of the fall* - Carnival of Rust


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 15, 2007)

Circle and Tail by Bloody Panda

song is the doomiest thing I've ever heard. Quite possibly.


----------



## Aldrick (Nov 16, 2007)

A tie between:

Let's Dance to Joy Division - The Wombats

or

Snakeskin- Gyroscope

One of them is fun rock whilst the other one is awesome rock.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 16, 2007)

Easy, I Don't Love You by MCR.


----------



## Razesdark (Nov 16, 2007)

Audrey Horne - Threshold..

Easy!!


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 16, 2007)

Riskay "Smell your Dick"

Yes. Its real. And hilarious.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 17, 2007)

"Hurricane" - Something Corporate


----------



## murasex (Nov 17, 2007)

Omarion feat. Kat Deluna - Cut Off Time


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 17, 2007)

*Paul McCartney & The Wings* - Live and Let Die


----------



## chibi_akuma (Nov 18, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - In This Twilight


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 18, 2007)

First Doom - *Amorphis*


----------



## KakaHeishi (Nov 18, 2007)

Blink 182 - Another girl, another planet.

Saving Jane - Happy

<3


----------



## Mojo (Nov 18, 2007)

Clumsy - Fergie


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 18, 2007)

Doping Panda - Miracle


----------



## illyana (Nov 18, 2007)

Everday Combat // *Lostprophets*


----------



## Telling Lies (Nov 18, 2007)

Mojo said:


> Clumsy - Fergie


 mojo you are so cute when your clumsy 




smokin' in the boys room-motley crue


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 18, 2007)

Mojo said:


> Clumsy - Fergie



They played that at the club last night...never heard it before that. 

Oh and I have a second entry in the form of "Everything's Magic" by Angels and Airwaves.


----------



## Nunally (Nov 18, 2007)

*is a weeaboo*

Answer - FLOW


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 19, 2007)

Rock and roll all nite - KISS


----------



## colours (Nov 20, 2007)

*frog eyes* - sound travels


----------



## chibi_akuma (Nov 20, 2007)

Aesop Rock - Getaway Car


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Dir en Grey*- Dozing Green


----------



## PornStoreClerk (Nov 20, 2007)

*Angel's Song* - _Sevendust_


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Nov 20, 2007)

*5000 ones - DJ Drama ft. alot of ppl*


----------



## Dementia (Nov 20, 2007)

*Doors - The Crystal Ship*

Can't get it out of my head.


----------



## LordRoachy (Nov 20, 2007)

Shadow Temple by Moi Dix Mois <3

Ohhh, K,how I love him so  <3


----------



## Valtieri (Nov 20, 2007)

Whispers In The Dark by Skillet for some reason..


----------



## Hio (Nov 20, 2007)

John Mayer - My Stupid Mouth


----------



## Commander Shepard (Nov 20, 2007)

"Meant to Live" and "Dare You to Move" by Switchfoot.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 20, 2007)

_Blood Ocean - Dethklok_


----------



## Amuro (Nov 23, 2007)

_Reflection Eternal - Nujabes Modal Soul_

I can't really find the proper words to describe how this song makes me feel. The whole album is genius but Reflection Eternal just shines for me.


----------



## Aldrick (Nov 23, 2007)

Velvet Revolver - Slither

Recently discovered Velvet Revolver.

One of the best things I've done.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 23, 2007)

Le Silo - Le Silo


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 23, 2007)

Crush My Battle Opponent's Balls - Dethklok


----------



## Cindy (Nov 23, 2007)

My song of the week is Incubus - The Warmth because I FINALLY heard it when I requested it at the jukebox when I went out last night.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2007)

Misery Business by Paramore.


----------



## illyana (Nov 24, 2007)

*The White One is Evil* By *Elliot Minor*.
The song is catchy and I just love the lyrics.


----------



## kaz (Nov 24, 2007)

This week it has to be Trae ft. Lil Wayne - Screwed Up.


----------



## kirstyplz (Nov 24, 2007)

She's Got You High - Mumm-Ra

mmmm


----------



## Helix (Nov 24, 2007)

Fort Minor - Right Now


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 24, 2007)

Radiohead - Down is the New Up  still can't believe it wasn't on the disc 1...


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 24, 2007)

Elliott Smith -- _Between the Bars_


----------



## Audrey (Nov 24, 2007)

"Yum-Yab Killers" by Swans


----------



## Viva Shiva (Nov 24, 2007)

tom petty-breakdown


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 24, 2007)

Tongue Tied by Faber Drive


----------



## M E L O D Y (Nov 24, 2007)

You are the one---Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 24, 2007)

for reverend green - animal collective


----------



## Spazzy (Nov 25, 2007)

Cyclone- Baby Bash


----------



## SENTINEL (Nov 25, 2007)

Stop and Stare- *One Republic. *


----------



## Sauce (Nov 25, 2007)

The Metal - Tenacious D 2006.


----------



## Holadrim (Nov 26, 2007)

Got two songs of the week (well more exactly last weeks ):

Black Dwarf -- *Candlemass*
&
The Great Barrier Reefer -- *Fergusons *
(79 minutes and 23 secs later I have beaten my own record of listening to a song with 49 minutes or something XD)


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 26, 2007)

_Murmaider - Dethklok_


----------



## Totitos (Nov 30, 2007)

Where Dragons Rule~ Dragonforce.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 30, 2007)

Window Display by Enon


----------



## Vongola (Nov 30, 2007)

System of a Down - Sugar
This song is too epic ~~~


----------



## davval2005 (Nov 30, 2007)

Good Charlotte - I Don't Wanna Be In Love

I just can't seem to get the lyrics out of my head.


----------



## Aldrick (Nov 30, 2007)

Editors - The Racing Rats

Because it's got the slightly epic qualities, the music video is decent and rage makes everything better.

Overall, it's a good song.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 1, 2007)

Poor Righteous Teachers - Steady Slang. Everyday kinda track.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 1, 2007)

Alexisonfire - We Are The Sound

big loud anthems FTFW!!!


----------



## c_wong428 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Beck* ~ Hotwax


Its just so amazing.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 inactive (Dec 1, 2007)

Dead - My Chemical Romance
=D


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 9, 2007)

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum - The Creature


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 9, 2007)

Avenged Sevenfold - Critical Acclaim


----------



## Totitos (Dec 9, 2007)

One~ Metallica


----------



## brighadyl (Dec 9, 2007)

"Springtime for Hitler" by Mel Brooks.


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 9, 2007)

'Rootless Tree' by Damien Rice.

Reminds me of something that happened.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood - Santa Esmerald


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Dec 10, 2007)

tick tick boom - the hives


----------



## Audrey (Dec 10, 2007)

"A Chore for the Lost" by Deathspell Omega, because the guitar work is just too good.


----------



## Mori (Dec 11, 2007)

'Smithy Battle 1' - Mario RPG


----------



## Auraya (Dec 11, 2007)

Giving in- Adema


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Dec 11, 2007)

*


			
				brighadyl said:
			
		


			"Springtime for Hitler" by Mel Brooks.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl Love it!

Mine's Fairytale of New York by The Pogues, as it is this time every year *


----------



## Mojo (Dec 11, 2007)

Almost Lover - *A Fine Frenzy*


----------



## murasex (Dec 11, 2007)

Chrisette Michele - Best of Me


"loved you, lost you
thought i'd give you
all the best of me
we departed
broke-hearted
i need to be free

what we had
was all so lovely
i'll swallow my pain
it's my time 
to find the best of me"​


----------



## Jan Panda (Dec 11, 2007)

Soulfly - The prophet


----------



## davval2005 (Dec 11, 2007)

Unholy Confessions - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Mistress Glory (Dec 12, 2007)

"Don't Call Me Baby" -Madison Avenue


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 12, 2007)

Ifu Sarasa - Curriculum


----------



## Haruko (Dec 12, 2007)

Go With The Flow - Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## Altron (Dec 12, 2007)

Coheed & Cambria - A Favor House Atlantic


----------



## Bonten (Dec 13, 2007)

His Majesty The Desert/Pillamyd - Down

Two songs but they go together so well they may as well be one.


----------



## Mellie (Dec 13, 2007)

Mel C. feat. Left Eye "Never Be the Same Again"


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 13, 2007)

_Axel's Theme from the KH2 soundtrack._


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 13, 2007)

Shadow on the Sun by Audioslave


----------



## Tai (Dec 13, 2007)

Love you So by Natalie.  It's addicting.


----------



## Altron (Dec 13, 2007)

Dragonforce - Fury of The storm


----------



## Aldrick (Dec 15, 2007)

The Mess Hall - Pills

They're a twopiece


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 15, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - _Babe I'm Gonna Leave You_


----------



## Totitos (Dec 15, 2007)

I´m not afraid - Masterplan


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2007)

Last Night by Motion City Soundtrack


----------



## gaaraxxmexkiba (Dec 15, 2007)

wow thats hard, um 
bleed it out linkin park ^^


----------



## Muse (Dec 15, 2007)

I got 2:

1.  Carry On My Wayward Son by Kansas

2.  The District Sleeps Alone by The Postal Service


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Dec 15, 2007)

Age of Shadows - Ayreon


----------



## murasex (Dec 15, 2007)

*Ken Hirai* - Popstar ~Winter version~


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 16, 2007)

Straylight Run - Existentialism On Prom Night


----------



## K I S K E (Dec 16, 2007)

Dethklook- Dethharmonic


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 16, 2007)

Piece of Me - Britney Spears 

Ever since her legendary video came out, it's been on repeat. D:


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 16, 2007)

when they come for me - Lil Wayne


----------



## bijuu231 (Dec 16, 2007)

ketsumeishi sakura


----------



## jazumin (Dec 16, 2007)

Piece of Me ( Club Mix ) - Britney Spears


----------



## jefu (Dec 16, 2007)

The Hives - Die, Alright!


----------



## Soulja_Shikamaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Crank Dat - Soulja Boy


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Dec 16, 2007)

*The Fall Of Troy *- _F.C.P.R.E.M.I.X._


----------



## Lemonade (Dec 16, 2007)

Armin Van Buuren - Never Wanted This.


----------



## azuken (Dec 16, 2007)

Lupe Fiasco - Sunshine


----------



## Audrey (Dec 16, 2007)

The Ruins of Beverast's "Procession of Pawns"


----------



## Crowe (Dec 16, 2007)

*Jethro Tull - Aqualung*


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 16, 2007)

Nas - Memory Lane


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 16, 2007)

Crazy 8s - Mae


----------



## Mojo (Dec 18, 2007)

Almost Lover - A Fine Frenzy


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Dec 18, 2007)

spit yo game - biggie


----------



## Spazzy (Dec 18, 2007)

Tussle- DSR


----------



## Altron (Dec 18, 2007)

Bathory - Dragon's Breath


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 18, 2007)

Idiot Flesh - Twitch


----------



## murasex (Dec 18, 2007)

Earshot - Wait


----------



## Baka Fishy (Dec 24, 2007)

Heh you know what?
I think my song of the week is
*Dir en Grey*- Clever Sleazoid
>_____O​


----------



## KakU Camui (Dec 24, 2007)

when you're gone-avril lavigne


----------



## Audrey (Dec 24, 2007)

"Anvil Chorus" by Elysian Blaze


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 24, 2007)

Dir En Grey - Obscure


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 24, 2007)

Superstar - Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Instant Karma (Dec 24, 2007)

"_*Hunting for Witches*_" by *Bloc Party*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 24, 2007)

Broken Heart - *Motion City Soundtrack*


----------



## FLUFFY G (Dec 24, 2007)

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen


----------



## The Joker (Dec 25, 2007)

All the Light I Need - Mike and the Mechanics


----------



## Harlita (Dec 25, 2007)

Pump Up the Jam - Teknotronic


----------



## Aldrick (Dec 25, 2007)

The Mars Volta - Goliath


----------



## aa_lithium (Dec 25, 2007)

I finally listened to One Republic's album all the way through...  

So...

"Prodigal" -- One Republic

But I recently fell back in love with Garbage so I am obsessed with "Bleed Like Me" after I heard it with my dad when we were looking through CDs on Thanksgiving and I remembered to go look up more of them.  ^^

[Whoever said Mars Volta...thank you for reminding me to go download them too.  My ipod deleted all my songs. DX]


----------



## Post Mortem (Dec 26, 2007)

I have songs that have been on my mind all week:
Nirvana-In Bloom


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 26, 2007)

Gregory and the Hawk - In Fact

Look up the lyrics; Rather straightforward.

*edit;* Their other song 'The Bolder Thing to Do' too.


----------



## Halo (Dec 26, 2007)

Nirvana - Smells like Teen Spirit

(just got down watching a top 100 greatest 90s hit)


----------



## Vongola (Dec 26, 2007)

Death in fire - amon amarth.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 26, 2007)

Symphony of Destruction - Megadeth


----------



## Darth Judicar (Dec 26, 2007)

Disengage the Simulator by CKY


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Dec 27, 2007)

Song:"Away from me"
Artistuddle of Mud


----------



## colours (Dec 28, 2007)

The Cool Kids - Black Mags


----------



## Altron (Dec 28, 2007)

U22 - Vertigo


----------



## Lamb (Dec 28, 2007)

*The Standard* ~ Feet and Hands


----------



## reject28 (Dec 28, 2007)

through the fire and flames - dragonforce


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 28, 2007)

*Lena Park* - _Inori ~You raise me Up_


----------



## Lemonade (Dec 29, 2007)

*Ferry Corsten* - Beautiful.


----------



## zodiac (Dec 30, 2007)

buckethead-braingate, and damn it's fast.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 31, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEQmP67a93k[/YOUTUBE]
*Take That* - _I'd Wait For Life_


----------



## Audrey (Dec 31, 2007)

"October" by Klabautamann


----------



## Quagles (Dec 31, 2007)

Mum - Green grass of tunnel, just can't get it out of my head


----------



## Altron (Dec 31, 2007)

Bivattchee - Taiyou no Mannaka he


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 31, 2007)

*Damien Rice* - Volcano

I take the lyrics quite literally.


----------



## b0rt (Dec 31, 2007)

Tsunami Bomb - The Simple Truth


----------



## Jackal (Dec 31, 2007)

Afroman - because i got high


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Jan 1, 2008)

maps - yeah yeah yeahs


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 1, 2008)

*The Killers* - _When You Were Young_


----------



## Prowler (Jan 1, 2008)

*Green day: "She".*


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 1, 2008)

Bloc Party - This Modern Love


----------



## Stoos (Jan 1, 2008)

Enya - The River Sings


----------



## Ivysaur (Jan 2, 2008)

More Than Words - Frankie J


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 2, 2008)

Sixx:A.M - Life is bueatiful


----------



## Muse (Jan 2, 2008)

Carry On My Wayward Son by Kansas


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 2, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco-Put You On Game


----------



## Cindy (Jan 2, 2008)

REM - Orange Crush

It has been stuck in my head more often than it should.

~I've got my spine, I've got my Orange Crush~


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 2, 2008)

Dream catch me- Newton Faulkner.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 2, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGzHl0u9EsI[/YOUTUBE]

Hope- who am i to say


it's pretty


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2008)

When You Were Young - The Killers.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 2, 2008)

Eri Kawai - Almateria ~vocal mix~


----------



## illyana (Jan 2, 2008)

Funeral For A Friend ~ The Great Wide Open


----------



## Heran (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy's Hot Tonight *- Electric Six*

Its from their new album titled "I shall extermine everything around me that restricts me from being the master."

Heh, long title. ^^'


----------



## Charu (Jan 3, 2008)

Nobody Knows - Pink
...
It's stuck in my head, although I'm not feeling at all like the song


----------



## pet (Jan 3, 2008)

Idealistic by *Digitalism*


----------



## Dave (Jan 3, 2008)

daft punk - around the world


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Jan 3, 2008)

viscera eyes - the mars volta


----------



## usernames are troublesome (Jan 3, 2008)

Sea Wolf - You're A Wolf


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 3, 2008)

Metallica - Creeping Death


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 10, 2008)

Daft Punk - technologic


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Jan 10, 2008)

Bodyrox - YEAH YEAH


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 10, 2008)

Mr Bungle - Retrovertigo


----------



## chaosakita (Jan 10, 2008)

Hinouchi Emi - GOODIE MEMORIES


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jan 10, 2008)

Get Buck In here - DJ Felli Fel feat. Ludacris, Akon, Diddy, and Lil Jon

I don't usually care mainstream hip hop but I bounce to a few beats once in a while for the fun of it. And this track got me bumping...

Moment of Truth - Gang starr

Just love the message


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 10, 2008)

Lenny Kravitz-I'll be waiting


----------



## Lamb (Jan 10, 2008)

*Neutral Milk Hotel* ~ Holland, 1945


----------



## Audrey (Jan 10, 2008)

"Dunkler Mann" by Lunar Aurora


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 10, 2008)

for me it would have to be 

The Anthem-Pitbull ft. lil john 

if u dont kno the song here it is sorry no music vid

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4kbyFMveKI&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 10, 2008)

"I Believe (When I Fall In Love It Will Be Forever)" - Stevie Wonder


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Jan 10, 2008)

seether: fake it


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Jan 10, 2008)

Alice In Chains - Down in a Hole(Unplugged)


----------



## Baluskavitch (Jan 11, 2008)

Sick Puppies - Anywhere but Here


----------



## BlackShinobi (Jan 11, 2008)

Hollow - submersed


----------



## anticute (Jan 11, 2008)

Love Tried to Welcome Me - Madonna


----------



## Yurijah (Jan 11, 2008)

Scorpions - Humanity


----------



## HedKandi (Jan 12, 2008)

mine would be:

Seal- Amazing


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 12, 2008)

Takanashi Yasuharu - Shippuu Kumikyoku from the shippuuden OST .


----------



## Snow (Jan 12, 2008)

Feist - Brandy Alexander


Song's aaaaamaaaziiiing.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 12, 2008)

lol coincidence, I was about to suggest Feist - 1234.


----------



## Snow (Jan 12, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> lol coincidence, I was about to suggest Feist - 1234.



I like the music video version of that song better than the CD version. It bores me.

Brandy Alexander still trumps it though.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 12, 2008)

Trivium - A Gunshot to the head of Trep


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 12, 2008)

Porcupine Tree - The Sky Moves Sideways Phase 1

Been listening to older PT once again, and this song is just amazing. I really love the vocal part in this 18-minute epic, it's so haunting. Once you hear it, you will never forget it.



> We lost the skyline
> We stepped right off the map
> Drifted in to blank space
> And let the clocks relapse
> ...



Love the song. ;_;


----------



## Antihero (Jan 12, 2008)

Yuri Kasahara - salva nos 

Just epic :>


----------



## Lamb (Jan 12, 2008)

*The Mark Inside* ~ Screaming; Drowning; Haunting


----------



## Hope (Jan 12, 2008)

Henny and Apple Juice - Keri Hilson


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 12, 2008)

Cartel - Burn This City


----------



## Crowe (Jan 12, 2008)

*The Great London Traffic Warden Massacre* - Morcheeba


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Jan 15, 2008)

This Apparatus Must Be Unearthed - The Mars Volta


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Jan 15, 2008)

Bloc Party - Song for Clay [Disappear Here]


----------



## b0rt (Jan 15, 2008)

Ozzy Osbourne - Mr. Crowley


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 15, 2008)

Infected Mushroom - cities of the future


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 15, 2008)

The Darkest Of The Hillside Thickets - 20 Minutes Of Oxygen


----------



## Dave (Jan 15, 2008)

missery business by paramore


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 16, 2008)

An animal I have become - Three days Grace


----------



## Audrey (Jan 16, 2008)

"Mourners Lament" by Candlemass


----------



## infinite (Jan 16, 2008)

I hope you Dance   - forgot the artist name.


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 16, 2008)

Bloc Party - Banquet


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 16, 2008)

*Jem* - 24

T E N


----------



## Fierce (Jan 16, 2008)

I Should Have Been After You, by Rooney


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2008)

Aaoge Jab-Ustad Rashid Khan

Best song I've heard in ages.


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 16, 2008)

Bluejuice - The Reductionist


----------



## Mojo (Jan 16, 2008)

McNasty said:


> Ozzy Osbourne - Mr. Crowley



:S that song 


Go Away - Cold


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 16, 2008)

With you by Chris brown


----------



## Sakura (Jan 16, 2008)

Flashing Lights by Kanye West.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 16, 2008)

Painkiller - Judas Priest


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 17, 2008)

Shaolin Death Squad - Escaping The Absynthe


----------



## Ayana (Jan 18, 2008)

Nightwish - Bye Bye Beautiful


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 18, 2008)

It has to be:-

Cloud Cuckooland ~ The Real Tuesday Weld ~ The London Book of the Dead

(rather appropriate really)


----------



## Cobra (Jan 21, 2008)

Fear of the Dark- Iron Maiden


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 21, 2008)

Sublime - scarlet begonias


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 21, 2008)

Rhiannon- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 21, 2008)

Wake Up Dead - Megadeth


----------



## Lamb (Jan 21, 2008)

*The Moldy Peaches* ~ The Ballad of Helen Keller & Rip Van Winkle


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 21, 2008)

let me get em by soulja boy


----------



## b0rt (Jan 22, 2008)

Rise Against - Behind Closed Doors


----------



## Denji (Jan 23, 2008)

Incubus - Dig


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 23, 2008)

NIN - The Only


----------



## TJB (Jan 23, 2008)

Man Made God - In Flames


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Jan 24, 2008)

digitalism - idealistic


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 1, 2008)

They know-Shawty Lo


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 1, 2008)

Tool - Aenima


----------



## Durge (Feb 1, 2008)

RadioHead~Creep


----------



## chaosakita (Feb 1, 2008)

Rurutia -  Itoshigo Yo


----------



## Stoos (Feb 1, 2008)

Temple of the Cat by Ayreon


----------



## Seany (Feb 1, 2008)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Love Rollercoaster


----------



## Mojo (Feb 1, 2008)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2008)

_Soul Society_ by *Kameolot*.


----------



## nanni (Feb 2, 2008)

unforgiven2-Metallica


----------



## Jeff (Feb 2, 2008)

LIFE by YUI, addicted to the acoustic version


----------



## IBU (Feb 2, 2008)

Moan-Trentemoller


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Feb 2, 2008)

Ilyena - The Mars Volta


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2008)

Tool - Prison Sex


----------



## Cobra (Feb 3, 2008)

Dont tread on me- Metallica


----------



## i8flesh (Feb 4, 2008)

Darkwave Surfer - Aural Vampire


----------



## Ayana (Feb 4, 2008)

Daft Punk - Digital Love (Remix)


----------



## ICutInKoolaidLines (Feb 4, 2008)

*song*

the one that's stuck in my mind for 3 HOLE WEEKS!! 


No Paradise_Anti-Flag


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 5, 2008)

Every Time I Die - Apocolypse Now and Then


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2008)

Tool - Stinkfist


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 8, 2008)

Swans - Why Hide


----------



## Ayana (Feb 8, 2008)

Andrew W.K.-She Is Beautiful
X3


----------



## HirokuAkasuna (Feb 10, 2008)

Styrofoam by Daniel Powter, this song is good for relaxing!


----------



## nanni (Feb 10, 2008)

Chop suey-System of a down


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 10, 2008)

Get Buck in Here-DJ Felli Fel


----------



## b0rt (Feb 10, 2008)

Lateralus by Tool


----------



## Neenah (Feb 10, 2008)

*Divine Infekt - Psyclon Nine*


----------



## Telling Lies (Feb 10, 2008)

i hate everything about you - three days grace


----------



## colours (Feb 10, 2008)

*hot chip* - too much touch


----------



## Seany (Feb 10, 2008)

Stereophonics - Mr. Writer


----------



## faults (Feb 10, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Nujabes - Feather



<3 Nujabes

Nujabes- Luv sic pt2


----------



## Lamb (Feb 10, 2008)

*Circle Takes the Square* ~ Interview at the Ruins


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 10, 2008)

Queen of the Stones Age - No One Knows


----------



## Ayana (Feb 11, 2008)

Sirenia - Sundown


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 11, 2008)

sol,playa y la arena-tito el bambino


----------



## Raven_Dancer (Feb 11, 2008)

*Hmm..*

*Out Of The Shadows by Iron Maiden *


----------



## fghj (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## yamoto (Feb 11, 2008)

mine is superstar by lupe fiasco featurind mathew santos


----------



## Sakura (Feb 11, 2008)

huckapoo - perfectly


----------



## Bonten (Feb 11, 2008)

Leap Your Bar - John Frusciante


----------



## Juubi (Feb 11, 2008)

Minmi - The Perfect Vision


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 12, 2008)

Asura - KOTOKO


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 12, 2008)

AC/DC- Back in Black


----------



## Durge (Feb 13, 2008)

*Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven*


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Feb 13, 2008)

Kate Nash - Mouthwash

The song I wake up to all week xD (at 6:45 =S)


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 13, 2008)

Nine Inch Nails - Hurt


----------



## Kakashu (Feb 14, 2008)

Rise Against-"Injection"


----------



## chaosakita (Feb 14, 2008)

the GazettE - Guren


----------



## brighadyl (Feb 14, 2008)

"Springtime for Hitler" - Mel Brooks.


----------



## tgre (Feb 15, 2008)

Thomax - Rocketships (One Be Lo)


----------



## Amped Lightning (Feb 15, 2008)

rainy - UVERworld


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 15, 2008)

*Can't Speak French* - _Girls Aloud_


----------



## b0rt (Feb 15, 2008)

Tool - Ticks & Leeches


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Feb 15, 2008)

Muse - Map of The Problematique


----------



## Mojim (Feb 15, 2008)

New Soul - Yael Naim

This song makes me happy...lol!!! This song also can be heard from the Mac Book Air ad.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Feb 15, 2008)

*Sakura Biyori* - _Hoshimura Mai_
*Paint it Black* - _Rolling Stones_


----------



## illyana (Feb 16, 2008)

This week it's _Hearts Burst Into Fire _by _Bullet For My Valentine_. Taken from their latest album _Scream Aim Fire_. It's my most played this week, even though it's alot less "heavier" then their previous stuff the track has grown on me. I like the lyrics and Matt Tuck's voice is somewhat calming in this song. Although I do miss his constant screams.


----------



## Sagara (Feb 17, 2008)

Traces in The Clouds - Andrey Vinogradov


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 18, 2008)

Holy Wars - Megadeth


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 18, 2008)

One For My Baby - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Ayana (Feb 18, 2008)

Orphaned Land - Norra El Norra (Entering The Ark)


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 18, 2008)

Siente el boom(remix)-tito el bambino and arcangel de la ghetto


----------



## i8flesh (Feb 18, 2008)

Ladytron - Destroy Everything You Touch


----------



## Incubus (Feb 18, 2008)

Marianas Trench - Say Anything


----------



## Honzou (Feb 18, 2008)

Nickel Bags- Digable Planets


----------



## Chidon (Feb 18, 2008)

The Pretender - Foo Fighters


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 18, 2008)

*British Sea Power* - Lights Out for Darker Skies


----------



## colours (Feb 18, 2008)

*lil' wayne* - pill poppin' animal


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

My December, i got stuck in the end of 2007 and im desperedly trying to get out!


----------



## Leeshu (Feb 18, 2008)

Flo Rida ft. T-pain - Low


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 18, 2008)

the sky is the limit - lil wayne


----------



## Sasori (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Juice (Feb 18, 2008)

_Young Love~Discotech._


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 18, 2008)

Rise Against - Paper Wings


----------



## nanni (Feb 18, 2008)

Kasmir-led zeppelin


----------



## Kairi.nin (Feb 18, 2008)

"Take Me From This Place" - Amber Pacific


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Incubus (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marianas Trench* - September


----------



## Bonten (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm Only Sleeping - The Beatles


----------



## Helix (Feb 20, 2008)

Celldweller - Shapeshifter ft.SOB
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOg36zpvMrc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kikira (Feb 20, 2008)

Spiting Games-Snow Patrol


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 23, 2008)

Teardrops on my guitar


----------



## Ayana (Feb 23, 2008)

Xe-NONE - Blood Rave


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 23, 2008)

The Offspring - Gone Away


----------



## b0rt (Feb 23, 2008)

A Perfect Circle - Pet


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 23, 2008)

Headstrong-Trapt?


----------



## Half Empty (Feb 23, 2008)

Salt Crown - SleepyTime Gorilla Museum


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 23, 2008)

_*Aerosmith* - Dream On_

Can't get enough of that song.


----------



## HirokuAkasuna (Feb 23, 2008)

Blue ( Da ba De) by EIFFEL 65


----------



## choclate28 (Feb 26, 2008)

Lies - Big Bang~
That song is very addicting! ;D


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Feb 26, 2008)

*"Pretty Girl" - Sugarcult

I really like that song *


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 26, 2008)

The Offspring - Spare Me The Details


----------



## colours (Feb 26, 2008)

Hot Chip - Touch Too Much


----------



## nanni (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweet child of mine-guns N' roses.


----------



## Kairi.nin (Feb 26, 2008)

"the WORLD" - Nightmare


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 26, 2008)

Differences-Ginuwine


----------



## spirishman (Feb 26, 2008)

the mars volta- wax simulcra


----------



## Audrey (Feb 26, 2008)

"Empire Falls" by Primordial


----------



## depth_perception (Feb 27, 2008)

Goldfrapp - Clowns


----------



## Lilali (Feb 27, 2008)

Here without you by 3 Doors Down


----------



## Cindy (Feb 27, 2008)

Tilly and the Wall - Rainbows in the Dark [video]

I find this band so fascinating. They don't have a drummer. Instead, they use a tap dancer to keep the rhythm. Very interesting!


----------



## Kamina (Feb 27, 2008)

Phenomenon - Thousand foot krutch.


----------



## chaosakita (Feb 27, 2008)

Rurutia - Lost Butterfly


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 27, 2008)

Mudvayne - Not Falling


----------



## Circe (Feb 27, 2008)

Internally Bleedin'-Immortal Tech.


----------



## Jackal (Feb 27, 2008)

3 days grace - Riot


----------



## fabio (Feb 27, 2008)

alicia keys - no one


----------



## Karmaxx (Feb 27, 2008)

Jeromes2k said:


> alicia keys - no one



That song has been used so much it has burned to ashes now.




Anyways mine is *Augustana - **Boston*


----------



## iSpecs (Feb 27, 2008)

Alabama Three - Woke Up This Morning (the opening theme to The Sopranos).


----------



## abstract (Feb 27, 2008)

The Great Pretender-The Roots 

off of illadelph halflife 


the only reason for anything?  currently, at least.


----------



## Vongola (Feb 28, 2008)

Sky is over - Serj Tankian

Either that or this is the war by Vader.


----------



## serger989 (Feb 28, 2008)

I always had these 2 songs and all their albums but never heard _just_ these ones until a few days ago ;o 

Madness Strikes at Midnight
The Curtains are Falling

- Stratovarius

Can't stop listening >_>


----------



## brighadyl (Feb 28, 2008)

"The Seraphim" by Dead Can Dance.


----------



## fabio (Feb 28, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> That song has been used so much it has burned to ashes now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol so has that song, good song nonetheless

i don't listen to radio or do i live in america to hear the "hip" songs that come out


----------



## tgre (Feb 28, 2008)

Lost in Amsterdam - Parov Stelar



I fucking love this artist.


----------



## Altron (Feb 29, 2008)

Sex Pistols - Anarchy In The UK


----------



## MuNaZ (Feb 29, 2008)

Radiohead - Sail to the Moon


----------



## jimjamyaha (Feb 29, 2008)

Desaparecidos - Popn' Off At The F


----------



## Pink Floyd (Feb 29, 2008)

Queen - I Want to Ride My Bicycle


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 29, 2008)

Tool - Disgustipated


----------



## escamoh (Mar 1, 2008)

explosions in the sky - have you passed through this night?


----------



## Sakura (Mar 1, 2008)

the afters - beautiful love


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 1, 2008)

otherside - rhcp


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 1, 2008)

FF-Take me out.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 1, 2008)

_*Buckcherry* - Sorry_


----------



## Altron (Mar 1, 2008)

Elexorien - Set In Stone


----------



## Juice (Mar 1, 2008)

Nile~Sacrifice Unto Sebek


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 1, 2008)

*Evangelicals* - Bellawood


----------



## Crowe (Mar 1, 2008)

*Blockhead - Grape Nuts And Chalk Sauce*


----------



## Jagon Fox (Mar 1, 2008)

Alice Cooper's Poison has been stuck in my head most of this week


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 1, 2008)

The boss-Rick Ross Ft. T-Pain


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 1, 2008)

Jesus Of Suburbia-Green Day


----------



## RyRyMini (Mar 2, 2008)

Sia - Breathe Me


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 2, 2008)

Elevator - Flo Rida ft. Timbaland


----------



## Fang (Mar 2, 2008)

Puddle of Mudd - Psycho.


----------



## Auraka (Mar 2, 2008)

pieces - red


----------



## tgre (Mar 2, 2008)

The Mooney Suzuki - Alive and Amplified


----------



## Silvermyst (Mar 2, 2008)

*The Fray-*Look After You




*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



If I don?t say this now I will surely break,
As I?m leaving the one I want to take.
Forgive the urgency but hurry up and wait.
My heart has started to separate.

Oh, oh,
Be my baby.
Oohh.
Oh, oh,
Be my baby.
I?ll look after you.

There now, steady love, so few come and don't go.
Will you won't you, be the one I'll always know?
When I'm losing my control, the city spins around.
You're the only one who knows, you slow it down.

Oh, oh,
Be my baby.
Oohh.
Oh, oh,
Be my baby.
I?ll look after you.
And I'll look after you.

"If ever there was a doubt,"
My love she leans into me.
"This most assuredly counts."
She says most assuredly.

Oh, oh,
Be my baby.
I'll look after you.
After you.
Oh, oh,
Be my baby.
Oohh...

It?s always have and never hold.
You?ve begun to feel like home.
What?s mine is yours to leave or take.
What?s mine is yours to make your own.

Oh, oh,
Be my baby.
Oohh.
Oh, oh,
Be my baby.
Oohh.
Oh, oh,
Be my baby.
Oohh.
Oh, oh,
Be my baby.
Oohh.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 2, 2008)

O.C. - O-Zone.


----------



## SlAyErPaTh (Mar 2, 2008)

'Bulls on Parade' - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Lamb (Mar 2, 2008)

*The Velvet Underground* ~ I'm Sticking With You


----------



## Audrey (Mar 2, 2008)

"Sighs" by Dormant


----------



## colours (Mar 3, 2008)

Pink Floyd - Dogs


----------



## Bonten (Mar 3, 2008)

Kuro - Kanno Youku


----------



## Spike (Mar 3, 2008)

*Afasi & Filthy (with Snook) *- _1990 Nånting_

Just been to the Alps with some friends and we had a kind of a music revival week.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 3, 2008)

*"Best Friend" - Toybox

I am making something with it, so that is why *


----------



## Major (Mar 3, 2008)

Paranoid Android - Radiohead


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 3, 2008)

Ella Me Levanto-Daddy Yankee


----------



## fabio (Mar 3, 2008)

new song because new week

i'm going with

muse - butterflies and hurricanes


----------



## Kairi.nin (Mar 3, 2008)

"Say (All I Need)" - One Republic


----------



## Kikira (Mar 3, 2008)

Goodbye Mr. A- The Hoosiers


----------



## ANBUBooBoo (Mar 3, 2008)

Do I have your attention? - The Blood Arm feat. Anais


----------



## Totitos (Mar 3, 2008)

Edgecrusher - Fear Factory


----------



## Bornsatin (Mar 3, 2008)

SLTS -Nirvana , try it if you can.


----------



## Spiral Man (Mar 4, 2008)

*Five Finger Death Punch - *Ashes


----------



## Toad Hermit (Mar 4, 2008)

right now it's
 Devil Driver - Clouds over california


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Mar 4, 2008)

Take on me - by a-ha


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## iSpecs (Mar 5, 2008)

Sunshine in a Bag - The Gorillaz


----------



## Suzie (Mar 5, 2008)

Breakin' Through - *Shuuhei Kita*


----------



## Enma Ai (Mar 6, 2008)

Andy Hunter - LifeLight


----------



## Treize (Mar 6, 2008)

Injection by Rise Against
Lovely song ^^


----------



## chrisp (Mar 6, 2008)

Good Life - Kanye West


----------



## Crowe (Mar 6, 2008)

World's End Girlfriend - Singing Under The Rainbow


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 6, 2008)

How I could just kill a Man-Rage against the Machine


----------



## Kaim (Mar 6, 2008)

Good Morning Love - Khari


----------



## FireLorD (Mar 6, 2008)

Rise Against - The Unraveling


----------



## nanni (Mar 6, 2008)

love song- K-os


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 6, 2008)

Queens Of The Stone Age - 3's and 7's


----------



## Spazzy (Mar 6, 2008)

The Bad Touch- Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Seal (inactive) (Mar 6, 2008)

The War is Over - Trust Company


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 6, 2008)

Rob Zombie - Dragula
Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood


----------



## Leeps (Mar 7, 2008)

Within Temptation -- See Who I am

I cant stop listening to it >___>


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Mar 9, 2008)

Black Sabbath- Snowblind


----------



## Hope (Mar 9, 2008)

Can't Speak French - Girls Aloud. I love this song.


----------



## Kairi.nin (Mar 9, 2008)

"How Many Words" - Blake Lewis


----------



## FlameHazel (Mar 9, 2008)

Savage garden - to the moon and back ;]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 9, 2008)

*White Hinterland* - Dreaming of Plum Trees


----------



## Toad Hermit (Mar 9, 2008)

Leaves' Eyes - Elegy <333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 10, 2008)

No More Kings - Sweep the Leg


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 10, 2008)

Numb by Linkin Park


----------



## colours (Mar 10, 2008)

Matt Costa - Mr. Pitiful


----------



## Last of the Saiyans (Mar 10, 2008)

Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 10, 2008)

Industry Diary- Idle Warship


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 10, 2008)

Dipset forever
All at once- Jack Johnson


----------



## tgre (Mar 10, 2008)

Pinback - Syracuse


----------



## iSpecs (Mar 10, 2008)

Shipping of to Boston - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 11, 2008)

Pixies - Where Is My Mind?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2008)

*Panzerballett* - Pink Panther


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2008)

Pink Triangle-Weezer


----------



## Amuro (Mar 11, 2008)

_Radiohead_ - *Nude 

*Such an amazing song, almost haunting.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 11, 2008)

I guess;

Flo Rida ft. T-pain; Low.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 11, 2008)

Susuma Hirasawa - The Girl in Byakkoya


----------



## Sann (Mar 11, 2008)

Anti-Flag/ This is the End ( For you my friend)


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 11, 2008)

Nothing else matters-Metallica


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 11, 2008)

*"Broken" - 12 Stones*


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Mar 11, 2008)

Artic Monkeys - Fake Tales of San Francisco


----------



## chibi_akuma (Mar 11, 2008)

Kriegsmaschine - Apostle Of Plague


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 11, 2008)

Sublime - Date Rape


----------



## nanni (Mar 11, 2008)

Reload-Rob zombie


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 11, 2008)

*points at sig*


----------



## felippe (Mar 12, 2008)

Opeth - In my time of need


----------



## chaosakita (Mar 12, 2008)

Rin' - Asaki Yumemishi


----------



## Ayana (Mar 13, 2008)

Hysteric Blue - Chokkan Paradise


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 13, 2008)

Blu & Exile - The Narrow Path


----------



## Sakura (Mar 13, 2008)

the walk - imogen heap


----------



## tgre (Mar 13, 2008)

Pinback - Sender


----------



## Bonten (Mar 13, 2008)

You're Crazy - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Mar 13, 2008)

Panama- Van Halen


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 14, 2008)

*Any Three Days Grace Song Speically "Time of Dying"*


----------



## Vongola (Mar 14, 2008)

Devil driver - Horn of betrayal


----------



## Ayana (Mar 15, 2008)

Bloc Party - Flux


----------



## Sasori (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Juice (Mar 15, 2008)

+(44) Make you smile


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 15, 2008)

*Gravediggaz* - unexplained

Data, scientifical, not just the typical
waste matter my third eye expands my periphreal
See I, only attack, savage animals
Damage em, horizontally plus diagonal
Ain't nothin be traumatical my squadron
buries the beast, underneath, the New York City Botanical
Garden, I'm the Adam and the, Eve of Destruction
In volcanic eruption, biological dust
be turnin into anatomical rust, reastonishing crush
Ash to ash, dust to dust


----------



## colours (Mar 15, 2008)

The Strokes - Trying Your Luck


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2008)

El Scorcho-Weezer


----------



## Ral (Mar 16, 2008)

Tree days Grace- Never to late


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 16, 2008)

_"London"_ It's from the Blood Diamond movie soundtrack.


----------



## FireLorD (Mar 16, 2008)

Smogus - Don't Care


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 16, 2008)

*Portishead* - We Carry On


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 16, 2008)

Lollipop-Lil Wayne


----------



## nanni (Mar 17, 2008)

never gonna stop-rob zombie


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 17, 2008)

RHCP - Californication


----------



## Meteora_7 (Mar 18, 2008)

S.O.A.D. - Chop Suey. listen to it every night though....and a few of Serj's songs from elect the dead. which are stuck in my head also..


----------



## Lamb (Mar 18, 2008)

*Ryan Adams* ~ Come Pick Me Up

_Come pick me up
Take me out
Fuck me up
Steal my records
Screw all my friends
They're all full of shit
With a smile on your face
And then do it again._


----------



## Audrey (Mar 18, 2008)

Tenhi - Hallavedet


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 18, 2008)

*"Winds of Change" - Kutless*


----------



## Juubi (Mar 18, 2008)

UVERworld - Kami Atsume


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Mar 18, 2008)

The Killers - Bling (Confessions of a King)


----------



## colours (Mar 20, 2008)

Say Anything - Most Beautiful Plague


----------



## FireLorD (Mar 20, 2008)

Local Porn Star - Beautiful Contrast


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 20, 2008)

JimmyEatWorld-TheMiddle


----------



## kitsunetsuki79 (Mar 20, 2008)

Dir en grey
304 Goushitsu, Hakushi no Sakura


----------



## Major (Mar 20, 2008)

Killing in the name of - RATM


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 20, 2008)

T-pain ft. Flo Rida - Low.


----------



## Slayz (Mar 20, 2008)

*Keep the Flag Flying* - Daisuke Ishiwatari


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 21, 2008)

Word up-Korn


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2008)

Like a Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 21, 2008)

Alpha - For the wages

moe is love for introducing them ♥


----------



## PATRON (Mar 21, 2008)

i finally found it
Link removed


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 21, 2008)

Pump it - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Ayana (Mar 21, 2008)

Placebo - Special Needs


----------



## KentaLjung (Mar 21, 2008)

Nordman - På mossen


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 22, 2008)

*Death Cab For Cutie* - I Will Possess Your Heart


----------



## Kikira (Mar 22, 2008)

Now you're Gone- Basshunter


----------



## IBU (Mar 22, 2008)

Acid Spunk- Yoji Biomehanika and Romeo Toscani


----------



## Lamb (Mar 22, 2008)

*The Stranglers* ~ Skin Deep X3


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 22, 2008)

Whisper of The Beast *by* MegaHerz


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 22, 2008)

Echo & The Bunnymen - The Killing Moon


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 23, 2008)

_Big Dreams - THE GAME_


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 23, 2008)

_*Leona Lewis* - Bleeding Love_


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 23, 2008)

*Charlie Daniels' Band* - *The Devil Went Down to Georgia*


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 23, 2008)

All Time Low-Dear Maria, Count Me In.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 23, 2008)

*Guess Who* by Nekta


----------



## nanni (Mar 24, 2008)

know by system of a down


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Mar 24, 2008)

Movin Movin - Takacha


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 24, 2008)

En Sus Marcas Listos Fuera-Daddy Yankee


----------



## Aaldarius (Mar 24, 2008)

*Jaga Jazzist* - All I Know Is Tonight


----------



## colours (Mar 24, 2008)

Led Zeppelin - Good Times Bad Times


----------



## Bonten (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice choice colours. pek

Whole Lotta Love [Medley]: Boogie Chillun'/Fixin To Die/That's Alright - Led Zeppelin


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 25, 2008)

Scratch my last statement, it is now:

A Perfect Circle - Imagine


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 25, 2008)

"I Used To Love Her" --Social Distortion


----------



## chaosakita (Mar 25, 2008)

NANA starring MIKA NAKASHIMA - ISOLATION


----------



## fraj (Mar 25, 2008)

Nelly fatardo ft timbaland - say it right


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 25, 2008)

Disturbed - Liberate


----------



## kitsunetsuki79 (Mar 25, 2008)

I haven't heard it in forever, and yet... kanashimi wo yasashisa ni won't get out of my head today...


----------



## Waking.Dream (Mar 27, 2008)

Secret Crowds by Angels and Airwaves 8)


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Mar 27, 2008)

The Opposites - Me Nikes


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 27, 2008)

Lip gloss and Black-Atreyu


----------



## Honzou (Mar 27, 2008)

Outkast- southerplayalisticcaddillachusermusik


----------



## Hope (Mar 27, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco - Paris, Tokyo


----------



## Kikira (Mar 27, 2008)

Tsuki No Curse - Okina Reika


----------



## FireLorD (Mar 29, 2008)

ABstraXT - Spineless


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 29, 2008)

Family Buisness - Kanye West


----------



## choco bao bao (Mar 30, 2008)

UVERworld - Kimi no Suki na Uta


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 30, 2008)

Fall out boy-Dance Dance.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 30, 2008)

*The Orange Alabaster Mushroom* - Ethel Tripped a Mean Gloss


----------



## fabio (Mar 30, 2008)

誰かの願いが叶うころ　ー　宇多田ヒカル
when someones dream comes true


----------



## Toad Hermit (Mar 30, 2008)

Nightwish - Meadows of Heaven


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Mar 30, 2008)

Asian kung-fu Generation - After dark


----------



## pajamas (Mar 30, 2008)

Atreyu - Clean Sheets [Descendents Cover]


----------



## colours (Mar 31, 2008)

Cursive - Art is Hard


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 31, 2008)

Big Dreams - Game


----------



## Suzie (Mar 31, 2008)

*Secondhand Serenade* - Fall for You


----------



## Bonten (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll have to pick two just this once as they flow together too perfectly to just name one.

His Majesty The Desert & Pillamyd - Down


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Mar 31, 2008)

Editors - Smokers Outside the Hospital Doors


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Mar 31, 2008)

_The Crowing_ by Coheed and Cambria

"I will call you out from your shelter
Burn your wings and learn their letters
Dear Ambellina, the Prise wishes you
To watch over me."


----------



## Roy (Mar 31, 2008)

The First Day of Spring-The Gandharvas


----------



## Miki Aiko (Mar 31, 2008)

Burden of the day- sorry Seacrest its Caseys Cou


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Mar 31, 2008)

With you- chris Brown

i love that song it reminds me of my boo 

i love u Neji


----------



## nanni (Mar 31, 2008)

many men- 50 cent


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 1, 2008)

Kayo Dot - A Pitcher Of Summer


----------



## tgre (Apr 1, 2008)

My name is Jonas - Weezer


----------



## Kwagga (Apr 1, 2008)

Lamb of God  -  Redneck     ("This is a motherf***ing invitation!!!!)


----------



## Major (Apr 1, 2008)

Logos Naki World - The Hellsing OST


----------



## escamoh (Apr 1, 2008)

nujabes feat five deez - latitude remix


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 2, 2008)

_You Oughta KNow_ - Juelz Santana


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 2, 2008)

go girl-pitbull


----------



## Ryuk (Apr 3, 2008)

All the small things


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Apr 3, 2008)

"Faint of Heart" -- Coheed and Cambria [ Non-accoustic ].


----------



## Dementia (Apr 4, 2008)

"Don't Cry" by GN'R...I just can't get it out of my head >__>


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Rick Rubin ~ Spank Rock*


----------



## Suzie (Apr 4, 2008)

*Phenomenon* By *Thousand Foot Krutch*


----------



## kitsunetsuki79 (Apr 4, 2008)

hyde - words of love


----------



## Sasuke_DragonRider (Apr 4, 2008)

Both:

*In the End-Linkin Park* and *It is Well with My Soul-4Him*


----------



## Ayana (Apr 4, 2008)

Xe-NONE - Playstation


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 4, 2008)

Zombie-Cranberries


----------



## Crowe (Apr 4, 2008)

*Asura  -  XP Continuum*


----------



## Honzou (Apr 4, 2008)

Outkast- Crumblin' Erb


----------



## FireLorD (Apr 5, 2008)

ABstraXT - Remorse


----------



## Din (Apr 5, 2008)

Waiting to Panic ~ Abandoned Pools


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 5, 2008)

*HEALTH* - Triceratops (Live)


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 6, 2008)

Love In This Club - Usher and young Jeezy


----------



## Table (Apr 6, 2008)

*Mordred's Lullaby by Heather Dale*


----------



## kaz (Apr 6, 2008)

Hip-Hop Saved My Life by Lupe Fiasco.


----------



## Meijin (Apr 6, 2008)

- the sound of sea

Where's moe, I know he'd enjoy this.


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Apr 6, 2008)

Placebo - Meds


----------



## colours (Apr 6, 2008)

MewithoutYou - The Ghost


----------



## SENTINEL (Apr 6, 2008)

macabre said:


> MewithoutYou - The Ghost



              .


----------



## Major (Apr 7, 2008)

Somebody kill me please  - Adam Sadler (Wedding Singer)


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 7, 2008)

_All Falls Down _- Kanye West


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 7, 2008)

The Black Dahlia Murder - What A Horrible Night To Have A Curse


----------



## Agitation (Apr 7, 2008)

Move - Rage your dream.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Mos Def - Sunshine


----------



## nanni (Apr 7, 2008)

Photograph - Nickelback


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm a Realist- The Cribs


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 7, 2008)

Sabra cadabra-Metallica


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 7, 2008)

Sexy Can I - Ray-J Ft. Yung Berg


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 7, 2008)

Porta - Dragon Ball Rap


----------



## chaosakita (Apr 7, 2008)

Hamasaki Ayumi - Mirrorcle World


----------



## murasex (Apr 7, 2008)

Song every week:

Justin Timberlake - SexyBack


----------



## Roy (Apr 7, 2008)

Will You Tell Me Then-Faunts


----------



## testxxxx (Apr 7, 2008)

*Zero* - _Smashing pumpkins_


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 8, 2008)

Normal - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 8, 2008)

Midlake - Roscoe

Midlake is one of the better bands I´ve heard in a long time 



if you´re into Radiohead and that kind of laid-back rock, you´re in for a treat ^^


----------



## colours (Apr 8, 2008)

Brand New - Logan To Government Center


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Apr 9, 2008)

De Jeugd van Tegenwoordig - Hollereer


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Apr 10, 2008)

DDR - Mister wonderful


----------



## Altron (Apr 10, 2008)

Manowar - Warriors Of The World


----------



## Ryuk (Apr 11, 2008)

Linkin Park - Breaking the Habit.


----------



## Suzie (Apr 11, 2008)

*Save Me* By *Unwritten Law*


----------



## Toad Hermit (Apr 12, 2008)

After Forever - Transitory and Cradle of Filth - Nymphetamine cant pick one


----------



## Audrey (Apr 12, 2008)

"Quintessence" by Darkthrone


----------



## Meijin (Apr 12, 2008)

De Facto - 120E7


----------



## CrysisZERO (Apr 12, 2008)

*List of Demands* by *Saul Williams*


----------



## vanh (Apr 12, 2008)

*A Perfect Circle ~ A Stranger *


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 12, 2008)

*Plants and Animals* - Bye Bye Bye


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 12, 2008)

Dtechnolife *by* Uverworld


----------



## azuken (Apr 12, 2008)

CrysisZERO said:


> *List of Demands* by *Saul Williams*



That song is bannana'z... I have also been bumping it.

Along With:
Jungle - Andre Nickatina
Not My Job - Mac Dre
Sweet Little Angel - B.B. King
Blu Colla Worker - Blu & Exile
Come Get It (Ft. Elzhi) - J. Dilla


----------



## Hana (Apr 12, 2008)

Shooting Star - Air Traffic
Falling Down - Atreyu
Psycho - Puddle of Mudd

and How Does She Know - Enchanted Soundtrack (It's catchy, lol)


----------



## FireLorD (Apr 12, 2008)

Dope - Die MF Die


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 12, 2008)

_Halftime Show_ - Cam'Ron


----------



## Kuro (Apr 12, 2008)

Here (in your arms) by Hellogoodbye xD


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 12, 2008)

Get Silly-V.I.C. ft. Soulja Boy


----------



## Sketchy (Apr 13, 2008)

Wide_eye_panic--an_odd_time  !!!


----------



## fabio (Apr 13, 2008)

i've been listening to a lot of muse - haarp

but i think they're best performance during that concert was butterflies and hurricanes though every song is freaking amazing by them.


----------



## colours (Apr 13, 2008)

The Beatles - I Want You (She's So Heavy)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2008)

Northern Downpour - *Panic At the Disco*


----------



## manos87 (Apr 13, 2008)

Andre Matos-How Long (Unleashed Away)


----------



## chaosakita (Apr 13, 2008)

Rurutia - Suzaku no Sora


----------



## acrimonious spinebreak (Apr 13, 2008)

I can't seem to stop humming Strawberry Fields.. i'm getting kind of pissed about it.


----------



## Agitation (Apr 13, 2008)

_Move_ - Romancing Train


----------



## Harlita (Apr 14, 2008)

DJ Charp - Megamix #2


----------



## Abubi (Apr 14, 2008)

nakagawa shoko-snow tears
the brilliant green-ash snow
the brilliant green-enemy
hearts grow-monogatari
nana kitade-suicide love story


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 14, 2008)

Kanye West - We Major


----------



## colours (Apr 14, 2008)

Hot Chip - Made In The Dark


----------



## Audrey (Apr 14, 2008)

"Soon" by My Bloody Valentine


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 14, 2008)

A-all
D-Day
I-I
D-Dream 
A-About
S-Sex

by korn


----------



## Honzou (Apr 14, 2008)

GZA-Liquid Swords


----------



## Sketchy (Apr 14, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> A-all
> D-Day
> I-I
> D-Dream
> ...



EPIC SONG !!!!


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 14, 2008)

*Leather So Soft*-Lil' Wayne


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Apr 14, 2008)

"The Faint of Heart" -- Coheed and Cambria.


----------



## Roy (Apr 15, 2008)

A.A. Bondy - American Hearts


----------



## witweew (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah... if u like timbaland , there is a compilation series you should check out called "Euro Club Hits" --

it's pretty clear that dance music is coming back around the world  -- just check the recent big American hip-hop and R&B hits which are clear rip-offs of the european dance style.....

here's the direct iTunes link to the "Euro Club Hits" series.....

Pause


----------



## Mashiro (Apr 16, 2008)

Coheed and Cambria - The Suffering


----------



## Incubus (Apr 16, 2008)

Marianas Trench - Skin and Bones


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 16, 2008)

Handlebars - Flobots


----------



## GrimeWire (Apr 16, 2008)

*D1 - Im Loving*


----------



## Toad Hermit (Apr 16, 2008)

After Forever - Cry with a smile


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 16, 2008)

*James Blunt - 1973*


----------



## garouga (Apr 17, 2008)

What's My Age Again - Blink 182

This is my song of the week because I just turned 23 several days ago


----------



## Heran (Apr 17, 2008)

Waiter, There's A Yawn In My Ear - Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## nanni (Apr 17, 2008)

We will rock you by Queen


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 17, 2008)

Another gardov- Chrono cross ost

so relaxing.


----------



## Xion (Apr 17, 2008)

DARE - Gorillaz

[YOUTUBE]KCy928QJCDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 18, 2008)

_I really mean it _- Cam'Ron


----------



## Ryuk (Apr 18, 2008)

fat Lip- Sum41


----------



## Yosha (Apr 18, 2008)

I can tell - Saosin

It's funny, I stopped listening to them for awhile but when my graduation comes up it reminds me of my earlier years in highschool; Though mostly my freshmen year. I have been doing that alot lately.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Apr 18, 2008)

"Ball and Chain" ... Social Distortion.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Apr 19, 2008)

Blu - Fly (Song of Liberation)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2008)

orange range - sayonara


----------



## Lamb (Apr 19, 2008)

firm battle between:
*
Elliott Smith* ~ 2:45 A.M.

and

*Enon* ~ Sold!


----------



## Beluga (Apr 19, 2008)

Blind and Sleeping With Ghosts by Placebo. <3


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 19, 2008)

Opeth - The Lotus Eater

so gooooood


----------



## cloudsymph (Apr 19, 2008)

head trick by santiago and bushido


----------



## vanh (Apr 19, 2008)

*Tool ~ Schism* <33333333333333


----------



## shadow_wisp (Apr 19, 2008)

Crevasse - Nightmare
Ruru (Lulu) - Nightmare


----------



## Hope (Apr 19, 2008)

Wiley - Wearing my Rolex.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Apr 19, 2008)

_Lux Aeterna_ -- Clint Mansell.


----------



## kiriospy (Apr 19, 2008)

Daft Punk - Somebody About Us
*Led Zeppelin - D'yer Mak'er*
Korn - Freak On A Leash


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2008)

*Destroyer* - Dark Leaves Form a Thread


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 19, 2008)

*Elliot Smith* - Waltz #2 (XO)


----------



## colours (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Cheated Hearts


----------



## -joey- (Apr 19, 2008)

Brothers In Arms - Dire Straits 

<3...


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 20, 2008)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 21, 2008)

Enter Sandman-Metallica


----------



## redhorsemen (Apr 21, 2008)

Master of Puppets-Metallica


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 21, 2008)

redhorsemen said:


> Master of Puppets-Metallica



Nice 

METALLICA RUELZ!!!!


----------



## Meijin (Apr 21, 2008)

*The Mars Volta* - Cygnus...Vismund Cygnus.

I remember the days when I loathed this song. Now, I embrace more than any other musical composition.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2008)

Chimaira - Options.

I suddenly found this song int he discography and the vocals are killing me pek


----------



## * AkimA * (Apr 21, 2008)

Kylie Minogue - In My Arms
and
Evanescence - Like You


----------



## nanni (Apr 21, 2008)

Purple Hills by D12


----------



## Munken (Apr 21, 2008)

Deep Forest - Boheme


----------



## FireLorD (Apr 21, 2008)

Local Porn Star - Discontent


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 21, 2008)

_Pain_ - THE GAME ft. Keyshia Cole


----------



## colours (Apr 21, 2008)

Queen - Killer Queen


----------



## Silhouette Serenade (Apr 22, 2008)

Riot On The Rooftops - Our Innocence Lost


----------



## RukiaUchiha (Apr 22, 2008)

*Jessie Daniels *~ _Everyday_


----------



## chaosakita (Apr 22, 2008)

Onitsuka Chihiro - Arashi ga Oka


----------



## Agitation (Apr 22, 2008)

Ayaka - Why?


----------



## Amped Lightning (Apr 22, 2008)

The Fray - Over my head


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2008)

*Jim Noir* - Don't You Worry


----------



## croisee (Apr 26, 2008)

What Have You Done Now - Within Temptation


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Apr 26, 2008)

*See you again by Miley Cyrus*
Yes, it's true. I love the song^^


----------



## Meijin (Apr 26, 2008)

The Mars Volta - Back Up Against The Wall


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Apr 26, 2008)

Ikimono Gakari - Blue Bird


----------



## Vongola (Apr 26, 2008)

Coal Chamber - Sway


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 26, 2008)

*Un Poco Loca*-De La Ghetto Ft. Jowell y Randy


----------



## FireLorD (Apr 26, 2008)

Crazy Anglos - Lay Down


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2008)

This past week was *Renegade *by Styx...not sure about this upcoming one.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 26, 2008)

( D.Gray-Man OP 4th ) " Gekidou " by UVERworld. ^^
totally an awesome song ^^


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Apr 26, 2008)

Ill Nino - About Them 
I have no idea were to download it probably because its new but its a cool song.


----------



## Spike (Apr 27, 2008)

*ArtOfficial* - _Big City Bright Lights_


----------



## KentaLjung (Apr 27, 2008)

Deathbreath - Heading for decapitation


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 27, 2008)

*Utada Hikaru* - Colors (live)
&
*VNV Nation* - The Farthest Star


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 27, 2008)

This week will be   Monochrome Factor OP  "Metamorphose" by Asriel  X3
I like the song ^^


----------



## nanni (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you by Led Zeppelin
I feel like I'm high


----------



## Audrey (Apr 27, 2008)

In Gowan Ring's "Bedlam Boys"


----------



## Roy (Apr 27, 2008)

"Me" by Atmosphere


----------



## colours (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Man


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 28, 2008)

korn - twisted transistor


----------



## Suzie (Apr 28, 2008)

*Lost Prophets* - Rooftops

<3


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 28, 2008)

Kaeritakunatte Yo-Ikimono Gakari


----------



## CyberPunk (Apr 28, 2008)

Fucking hate Mondays...

Black Eyed Peas - Gone Going[Ft. Jack Johnson]


----------



## testthethingdude (Apr 28, 2008)

lollipop remix by gabriel antonio


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 28, 2008)

*Casa De Leones* - No Te Veo


----------



## Nate (Apr 29, 2008)

Come-Naime Amuro pek


----------



## Lamb (Apr 29, 2008)

*Simon & Garfunkel* ~ The 59th Street Bridge Song

dootin' doo doo feelin' groovy.


----------



## Heran (Apr 29, 2008)

Dead Cats, Dead Rats - The Doors


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Apr 30, 2008)

*Mos Def - Speed Law*


----------



## Hope (Apr 30, 2008)

Scouting For Girls - Heartbeat


----------



## vanh (May 3, 2008)

*John Frusciante - Anne*

so beautiful <333


----------



## frozenfishsticks (May 3, 2008)

C.R.A.C. Knuckles - "Bullet Through Me"


----------



## colours (May 3, 2008)

You Say Party! We Say Die! - Like I Give A Care


----------



## Vongola (May 3, 2008)

Anything by Deicide...

Blame it on god is good.


----------



## bopeep (May 3, 2008)

....yeah -- i agree, people are basically getting sick of the same old rock/hip-hop/r&b bullsh*t..... and there is just this big upsurge from a new style coming out of Europe -- best place i've found it so far is a compilation series called 'euro club hits' on itunes  -- or check this link: Link removed


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2008)

Fuck off, bot shit 2.


----------



## Even (May 3, 2008)

Meadows of Heaven - Nightwish


----------



## Euraj (May 3, 2008)

_Chain_, by *Back On*.


----------



## Prowler (May 3, 2008)

*Rolling Stones* - Under My Thumb


----------



## Aishiteru (May 4, 2008)

Hm...

Four Seasons by Namie Amuro. pek


----------



## Crowe (May 4, 2008)

vanh said:


> *John Frusciante - Anne*
> 
> so beautiful <333


Vanh <3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

John Frusciante <333333333333333333333333

*Glue Adeem Maker And DJ DQ* - Early Morning Silence

This morning I woke up, the ceiling was spinning,
My eyes couldnt adjust, the sun was beginning,
To pry open the shades and burn through cotton skies,
I reached over to hold you but you were as cold as night,
The room was hot, but your body felt different,
I tried to wake you up, but your head never lifted,
I was whispering into your ear, please dont leave,
She was sleeping in gods arms where I couldnt reach,
*Her face was against my chest, the silence was singing,
The song of innocence, feeling like children, again
The moment was stuck, I couldnt breath,
I screamed for someone to help us up hereplease.
Nobody was there, just me and my love,
Wrapped up in the blankets that meant so much,
Touching her skin against mine, the life slipped away,
God stole my heart, but left my body here to stay*,

T___T


----------



## nanni (May 4, 2008)

What is and what should never be by Led Zeppelin


----------



## chaosakita (May 4, 2008)

KCO - SELF REALIZATION


----------



## Rem. (May 4, 2008)

Bloodrocuted-Dethklok


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 4, 2008)

*Flight of the Conchords* - Bowie


----------



## Audrey (May 5, 2008)

Agalloch - I Am the Wooden Doors


----------



## Altron (May 5, 2008)

Yasuharu Takanashi - 形勢逆転


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 5, 2008)

*Guano Apes* - Open Your Eyes


----------



## FireLorD (May 5, 2008)

DeFuNcT - Mike's Song


----------



## Red Sands (May 5, 2008)

Lil Wayne - "Walk It Off"


----------



## vanh (May 11, 2008)

*Mystery Jets* - Young love
*Mystery Jets* - Flakes
*A Perfect Circle* - Magdalena


----------



## nanni (May 11, 2008)

Sweet Misery by Tiesto


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 11, 2008)

*Blur* - Never Clever


----------



## breakbeat oratory (May 11, 2008)

*Glukoza Nostra* - _Schweine_

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=9Es1nPWzJ-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FireLorD (May 11, 2008)

Anticlone - На Дне


----------



## Ryuk (May 11, 2008)

AFI - Miss Murder.


----------



## brighadyl (May 11, 2008)

St Joe on the School Bus - Marcy Playground


----------



## Batman (May 11, 2008)

Fugue from Prelude/Fugue No. 20 in a Minor, BWV 889 - Bela Fleck


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (May 11, 2008)

Voltaire - All Because Im Evil


----------



## Crowe (May 11, 2008)

Ali Farka Touré - Soumbou Ya Ya


----------



## Mia (May 11, 2008)

R.E.M. -Losing My Religion


----------



## Lamb (May 11, 2008)

*The Trash Can Sinatras* ~ How Can I Apply...?


----------



## colours (May 11, 2008)

*Bat For Lashes* - Whats a Girl To Do


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 11, 2008)

*Linkin Park* - _Leave Out All The Rest_


----------



## MasterChick (May 11, 2008)

Proud of You-10 years


----------



## kimidoll (May 11, 2008)

Gregory and the Hawk - The Bolder Thing to Do


----------



## Lord Yu (May 13, 2008)

Klabautamann - Forlorn Sea


----------



## Audrey (May 13, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Klabautamann - Forlorn Sea



I love it. X3

I'll go with "My Brother's Man" by The Angels of Light since Michael Gira rules.


----------



## colours (May 14, 2008)

Broken Social Scene - Anthems For A Seventeen Year-Old Girl


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 14, 2008)

"O2" by Orange Range ^^
Code Geass R2 OP


----------



## azuken (May 14, 2008)

Mac Dre - Feel'n Myself


----------



## Altron (May 14, 2008)

L~Arc~En-Ciel - Daybreak's Bell


----------



## nanni (May 14, 2008)

love today by mika


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2008)

White Wedding by Billy Idol.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (May 14, 2008)

*Funkadelic* - "Maggot Brain"


----------



## Suzie (May 14, 2008)

*Ore no Shita de Agake* By *Hikaru Midorikawa*


----------



## breakbeat oratory (May 14, 2008)

*Shoko Nakagawa* - _Sorairo Days_


----------



## Starrk (May 14, 2008)

I Don't Care-Apocalyptica w/ Adam Gontier.

-Zarakira.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (May 14, 2008)

Umbrella by Lillasyster . . . X3


----------



## Aiden86 (May 14, 2008)

Cold by Crossfade


----------



## Seregfin (May 14, 2008)

*Blotted Science*-_Laser Lobotomy_


----------



## Batman (May 14, 2008)

Say Hello - Jazy Z (Mixed version fron American Thriller mix)


----------



## Beluga (May 15, 2008)

Don't Haha - Captain Jack.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (May 15, 2008)

Ready, Set, Go! - Blaqk Audio remix (But original by Tokio Hotel)


----------



## calla11 (May 16, 2008)

this week is Knights by Minus the Bear Not really their best song, but one of the most catchy ones.Heard this song over the radio a few times -- not bad at all but they are not the original righ


----------



## CalRahhh (May 16, 2008)

Pixies - Planet Of Sound

_This ain't the planet of sound!_


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 16, 2008)

Coldplay - Clocks.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 16, 2008)

*The Submarines* - You Me and the Bourgeoise


----------



## Iria (May 16, 2008)

*Nicole*-    Vida


----------



## Hope (May 16, 2008)

H20 Ft. Platnum - What's it gunna be?


----------



## Vetano-sama (May 17, 2008)

Atm it is

Pendulum - Hold your Color :>


----------



## Wilham (May 17, 2008)

Man Man - Engwish Bwudd


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 17, 2008)

Franz Ferdinand - Take Me Out


----------



## Lamb (May 17, 2008)

*Lemuria* ~ Lipstick


----------



## chaosakita (May 17, 2008)

Maximum the Hormone - Koi no Megalover


----------



## Red Sands (May 17, 2008)

"Bust It Baby Pt.2" - Piles Ft. Ne-Yo


----------



## Tobirama (May 17, 2008)

*The Who* - The Seeker

Classic Who stuff here.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 17, 2008)

_Triangular _ by Maaya Sakamoto ^^


----------



## KunoichiLouis (May 18, 2008)

After dark - Asian Kung-fu Generation


----------



## Mori (May 19, 2008)

Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## MasterChick (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful-10 years


----------



## Altron (May 19, 2008)

Wintersun - Beyond The Dark Sun

Ewa Sonnet - C'est La Vie - Takie Jest ¯yci 

Fat Joe - Opposites Attracts


----------



## Proxy (May 19, 2008)

Chevelle - Antisaint


----------



## ZenGamr (May 19, 2008)

Viva La Vida - *Coldplay*


----------



## manos87 (May 19, 2008)

Thriving Ivory-Angels On The Moon


----------



## FlameHazel (May 19, 2008)

Zero 7 - In the waiting Line


----------



## witweew (May 19, 2008)

...followup to that post -- if that itunes link didn't work for u  -- here's another on to try:
here

or a direct Amazon.com link.....


----------



## chaosakita (May 19, 2008)

Suzuki Ami - Potential Breakup song


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 19, 2008)

_Crawl_ by Veltpunch
_*Nabari No Ou*_ OP


----------



## Chocochip (May 20, 2008)

Drunken Tiger-G Fresh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KYaManDyNY&feature=PlayList&p=FFDA6492064B42D4&index=2[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Major (May 20, 2008)

Where is my mind - The Pixies


----------



## Lord Yu (May 21, 2008)

*Kayo Dot* - _A Pitcher of Summer_


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2008)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## C00 (May 21, 2008)

The Enemy - Away from here


----------



## CalRahhh (May 21, 2008)

*Johnny Truant* - The Grotesque


----------



## Morph (May 21, 2008)

Bon Jovi- You give love a bad name


----------



## saVoy (May 22, 2008)

Sister Jack by Spoon


----------



## nanni (May 22, 2008)

Crazy in love by Beyonce


----------



## Novalis (May 22, 2008)

Loren & Mash - Star 

<3


----------



## LiveFire (May 22, 2008)

Breaking Benjamin - You


----------



## Moon (May 22, 2008)

Viva la Vida - Coldplay


----------



## BlueJourney (May 23, 2008)

Change- Base Ball Bear


----------



## Sasuke (May 23, 2008)

_I kissed a girl _- *Katy Perry*


----------



## Proxy (May 23, 2008)

Straight Jacket Fashion - Chevelle


----------



## Suzie (May 23, 2008)

*Muse* - Time is Running Out


----------



## ZenGamr (May 23, 2008)

*Coldplay* - _Viva La Vida_ (for the second week)


----------



## Agitation (May 23, 2008)

*Chain* - Back on~


----------



## colours (May 23, 2008)

tgr lou - the loyal


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2008)

Hysteria - Muse


----------



## Bobateababy16 (May 23, 2008)

*Tae Yang ft. Teddy-Pray*

...actually his entire mini album is the sex.Well that is because he is the sex...but meh it's awesome,apart from Big Bang I knew Tae Yang would really shine.Check him out.

Korean badass,yummy!!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 23, 2008)

*White Denim* - Sitting (Test Version)


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (May 24, 2008)

future foe scenario - silversun pickups


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 24, 2008)

My Man - Barbra Streisand

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Hdlz6QzyAVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (May 24, 2008)

music is my hot hot sex by Cansei de ser Sexy


----------



## chaosakita (May 24, 2008)

Perfume - Chocolate Disco


----------



## Bisuke (May 24, 2008)

*"Out of my League"* - Stephen Speaks

>>
pek


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (May 24, 2008)

*The Kill *- _30 Seconds From Mars_


----------



## batanga (May 24, 2008)

Seryoga - Liberty City Invasion


----------



## xingzup19 (May 24, 2008)

Yellowcard - Only One


----------



## Cavalorn (May 24, 2008)

*Poets of the Fall - Where Do We Draw The Line.*

[Youtube]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Bj2p_v_FfJ8[/youtube]

I LOVE this band so much. Fits my situation and mood just right.


----------



## azuken (May 24, 2008)

Quarter Past - *The Fall Of Troy*


----------



## Chidoriblade (May 24, 2008)

Let's See How Far We've Come - Matchbox 20


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 24, 2008)

_"Oblivious"_ Kara No Kyoukai ED


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2008)

Pork and Beans by Weezer. So catchy!


----------



## Hope (May 25, 2008)

Chris Brown - Forever. Maaaan, I'm addicted to this song.


----------



## Mia (May 25, 2008)

Rihanna - Unfaithfull


----------



## lord_itachi (May 25, 2008)

Alexisonfire - To a Friend.


----------



## Halo (May 25, 2008)

Billy Joel - Uptown girl


----------



## Mori (May 25, 2008)

_Futatsu no Kodou to Akai Tsumi_ by ON/OFF


----------



## escamoh (May 25, 2008)

strapping young lad - far beyond metal


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 25, 2008)

Canon Rock

LOL


----------



## Son Goku (May 25, 2008)

meant to live-switchfoot


----------



## MasterChick (May 25, 2008)

Beautiful-10 years


----------



## CalRahhh (May 26, 2008)

*Crowbar* - Planets Collide


----------



## Vongola (May 26, 2008)

Stench Of Redemtion - Deicide, its fucking killer.


----------



## Asuto (May 26, 2008)

bone thugz n harmony - shots to da double glocks


----------



## brighadyl (May 26, 2008)

"Bouncing off Clouds"  Tori Amos.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (May 26, 2008)

Drink it down by L'arc en Ciel! X3


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 26, 2008)

usher feat young jeezy - love in this club


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Juliet by LMNT


----------



## Major (May 27, 2008)

*Sublime* - Love is what I got


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> Pork and Beans by Weezer. So catchy!



Have you seen the video for it yet? 


The Gossip - Standing in the Way of Control


----------



## Bonten (May 27, 2008)

New Orleans Is a Dying Whore - Down


----------



## lord_itachi (May 27, 2008)

January Rain - David Gray


----------



## Munken (May 27, 2008)

Paul Van Dyk - We Are Alive


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

*3rd Alley* - My Little Ho


----------



## cold drinks (May 27, 2008)

Damone- Out here all night


----------



## nanni (May 27, 2008)

Fighter by Christina Aguilera


----------



## kimidoll (May 27, 2008)

Samantha Ronson - Built this Way


----------



## Batman (May 27, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco - Gotta Eat


----------



## Weiss Schnee (May 27, 2008)

Androgyny - Garbage


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 27, 2008)

"We Made It" by Busta Rhymes feat. Linkin Park


----------



## chaosakita (May 28, 2008)

Wakeshima Kanon - still doll


----------



## Meijin (May 28, 2008)

*The Mars Volta* - Untitled New Song
Link removed
"Beneath the Eyelids" is the dub name.


----------



## Advent Child (May 28, 2008)

Serenade by Kamelot


----------



## Stephen (May 28, 2008)

Inside the Fire by Disturbed


----------



## KentaLjung (May 31, 2008)

HakuSasoGaa said:


> Serenade by Kamelot



This, for me aswell.


----------



## yes (May 31, 2008)

Your Guardian Angel - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## KunoichiLouis (May 31, 2008)

Placebo - Meds


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 31, 2008)

*Richard Swift* - JLH


----------



## Chidoriblade (May 31, 2008)

Viva La Vida - Coldplay


----------



## Sein kai (May 31, 2008)

Nas-The World is Yours
Nas-Halftime
2pac-Only God Can Judge Me
Nas-Money Over Bullshit
Nas-Hip Hop is Dead
Proof-Forgive 
Proof-Define my life
Proof-My dudey

i know thats more than one but those are all my song of the week


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 1, 2008)

*Disturbia* - _Rihanna _


----------



## Sushi in Tokyo (Jun 1, 2008)

my favorite song of the week is that naruto song the one that goes neko chan sama daka wahn sukei raichu nekos baka kagebunshin sushi 

arf arf!


----------



## vanh (Jun 1, 2008)

*Jos? Gonz?lez* - Crosses
*Jos? Gonz?lez*  - Heartbeats


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jun 1, 2008)

Pork and Beans by Weezer. Not only is the video fucking awesome, but the song's not bad either.


----------



## pislayer (Jun 1, 2008)

_Time Stands Still _by The All-American Rejects rocks my world!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 1, 2008)

"Hikari" By Elisa
Nabari No Ou ED


----------



## nanni (Jun 1, 2008)

Sad but true by Metallica


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 2, 2008)

Ozzy - Crazy Train


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 2, 2008)

Fixxer-Metallica


----------



## Mori (Jun 2, 2008)

_Thugz Mansion_ - Tupac


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 5, 2008)

FLCL ending ~ The Pillows


----------



## Incubus (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't stop thinking about this song.

my little ho - *3rd Alley*


----------



## LiveFire (Jun 5, 2008)

Incubus - Drive


----------



## Yosha (Jun 5, 2008)

Flobots - No handlebars


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 5, 2008)

The Cloud Room - Hey Now Now


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 6, 2008)

Wolf Parade - It's A Curse


----------



## Juli (Jun 6, 2008)

Mor Ve ?tesi - Bir derdim Var 

..thanks to ESC..


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 6, 2008)

violet hill -- coldplay


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 6, 2008)

Robert Pollard - Gold


----------



## j e s s i e (Jun 6, 2008)

*my bloody valentine* - good charlotte


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 6, 2008)

*Ozzy *- Mr. Crowley


----------



## Dark Kiva (Jun 6, 2008)

reminded-drowing pool


----------



## Kuro (Jun 6, 2008)

Hoobastank-The reason


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 6, 2008)

*Bloodbath* - Bathe In Blood


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 6, 2008)

The Pharcyde - Passing Me By


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey! say! - Hey! say!7


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jun 7, 2008)

Billy Idol -- White Wedding


----------



## Danchou (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd say the song playing right here. It's so unrelentlessly campy that you can't help but be addicted. And the video helps as well.


----------



## chaosakita (Jun 7, 2008)

Utada Hikaru - Automatic


----------



## Advent Child (Jun 7, 2008)

Heaven Shall Burn- "Endzeit"


----------



## Cair (Jun 7, 2008)

'Viva la Vida' -Coldplay


----------



## Kuu (Jun 7, 2008)

'_Shackled_' by '*Vertical Horizon*'.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2008)

"Light It Up" by Rev Theory.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 7, 2008)

'I Don't Care' by Apocalyptica w/ Adam Gontier.


----------



## Major (Jun 8, 2008)

White Pony - *Deftones*


----------



## Hope (Jun 8, 2008)

The Ting Tings - Shut up & let me go


----------



## nanni (Jun 8, 2008)

love song by K-os


----------



## Macroziel (Jun 8, 2008)

"The Verve" - The drugs don't work.


----------



## Katsura (Jun 8, 2008)

The truth will always be - Pat Metheny


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 8, 2008)

Nymphetamine - Cradle of Filth


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 8, 2008)

Ninjin Loves you yeah-Nakajima Ai


----------



## Proxy (Jun 8, 2008)

Saferwaters - Chevelle


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Jun 8, 2008)

Xyloxi said:


> Nymphetamine - Cradle of Filth



thats a really good song


----------



## Yosha (Jun 9, 2008)

sparta - glasshouse tarrot


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 9, 2008)

*When I Grow Up* - The Pussycat Dolls


----------



## Altron (Jun 9, 2008)

Moskau - Black Messiah


----------



## Draffut (Jun 9, 2008)

Pork and Beans - Weezer


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 9, 2008)

*Natasha Bedingfield *- _'Pocket Full of Sunshine'_


----------



## lavi69 (Jun 9, 2008)

does it offend you, yeah- we are rockstars
just saw them at the rockness festival, was unbeliveable!!!!!!


----------



## Stoos (Jun 10, 2008)

Dire Straits - Your Latest Trick


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jun 10, 2008)

Viva La Vida-Cold play


----------



## Advent Child (Jun 10, 2008)

Avantasia- "Twisted Mind"


----------



## colours (Jun 10, 2008)

Explosions In The Sky - Have You Passed Through This Night?


----------



## Proxy (Jun 10, 2008)

Straight Jacket Fashion - Chevelle


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jun 10, 2008)

This week: Rebirth *by* Skillet


----------



## Mori (Jun 11, 2008)

_(Don't Worry) If There's A Hell Below_ - Curtis Mayfield


----------



## Auron (Jun 11, 2008)

Nas - Hero


----------



## nanni (Jun 12, 2008)

If everyone cared by Nickelback


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 12, 2008)

Without me  ~  Eminem.


----------



## Ayana (Jun 12, 2008)

Daft Punk - *Crescendolls*


----------



## Hope (Jun 13, 2008)

Basshunter - All I ever wanted


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 13, 2008)

Viva la Vida-Coldplay


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 13, 2008)

Led Zeppelin - All My Love


----------



## plox (Jun 13, 2008)

handlebars by  flobots


----------



## yes (Jun 13, 2008)

Avril LAvigne - Nobody's home


----------



## Lamb (Jun 13, 2008)

*Ladytron* - Ghosts


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 14, 2008)

Converge - Homewrecker


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 14, 2008)

Raffi - Bananaphone

Cant get it out of my head anymore


----------



## Nikitaa (Jun 14, 2008)

Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah

This man's voice was blessed by the gods.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jun 14, 2008)

Brigade - Pilot


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 14, 2008)

Americain idoit-Greenday


----------



## dilbot (Jun 14, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco - And he gets the Girl


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 15, 2008)

Nabari no Ou - Crawl


----------



## strongest clan (Jun 15, 2008)

linkin park- faint


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 15, 2008)

Simple Plan - I Can Wait Forever


----------



## Kuro (Jun 15, 2008)

Map of the Problematique-Muse


----------



## Juno (Jun 15, 2008)

> Map of the Problematique-Muse


Great song.

Wolf Parade - I'll believe In Anything


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Jun 15, 2008)

_i love your gir_l-The Dream


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 15, 2008)

*Dorothy Carter - Make a Joyful Sound (100th Psalm)*


----------



## FireLorD (Jun 15, 2008)

55 Escape - Forever


----------



## Noitora (Jun 15, 2008)

Libera me from Hell.

TTGL fan.


----------



## Slayz (Jun 15, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHhAOlHXY9k[/YOUTUBE]​
Epic song.


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 16, 2008)

Last Kiss by Guillemots. I got their new album for my birthday.


----------



## Mori (Jun 18, 2008)

_Where Did Our Love Go_ - The Supremes


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 18, 2008)

The Fall Of Troy - Sledgehammer


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 19, 2008)

_Reptilia _by The Strokes.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jun 19, 2008)

*A Tribe Called Quest* - _Award Tour_


----------



## nanni (Jun 20, 2008)

Far away by Nickelback.


----------



## Aneela (Jun 20, 2008)

linkin' park feat busta rhymes-we made it


----------



## Major (Jun 20, 2008)

Anything by Kodo pek


----------



## yes (Jun 20, 2008)

Bust It Baby - Neyo ft Plies


----------



## Otogakure Tsunade (Jun 20, 2008)

4 Ft Fingers- Last Man Standing.

Fuck, where did P-Rock go?!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 20, 2008)

Linkin Park - Leave Out All The Rest


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 20, 2008)

*The M's - Big Sound*


----------



## FireLorD (Jun 21, 2008)

Neverset - Signature


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 21, 2008)

Numb - Linkin Park.


----------



## Brigade (Jun 21, 2008)

Let the Beat Build - Lil Wayne


----------



## IBU (Jun 21, 2008)

Booka Shade- Sweet Lies (Spotlight Remix)


----------



## Fai (Jun 21, 2008)

A Little's Enough - Angels and Airwaves


----------



## docterjoy (Jun 21, 2008)

MGMT-Time to Pretend

Weezer-Pork & Beans


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jun 21, 2008)

Iris *by* the Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Sketchy (Jun 22, 2008)

Apocalyptica - Heat. And the complete album "Prevail" by Kataklysm  X3!!!


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 22, 2008)

Maroon 5 - Tangled


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 22, 2008)

Fade to black~Metallica


----------



## pajamas (Jun 22, 2008)

Violet Hill - Coldplay

<3


----------



## dilbot (Jun 22, 2008)

Blackout - Lupe Fiasco

Twinkle - Clammbon


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jun 22, 2008)

Maneater - Hall and Oates


----------



## Major (Jun 23, 2008)

_Battle Cry_ - *Najubes* from Samurai Champloo Departure OST


----------



## Zgizgi (Jun 25, 2008)

The Holloways - Generator.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 25, 2008)

art of life - X-Japan


----------



## Ayana (Jun 25, 2008)

Hedley - For The Nights I Can't Remember


----------



## Mori (Jun 25, 2008)

_Tsukiakari_ - Rie Fu


----------



## Kuro (Jun 25, 2008)

"Map of the Problematique" Muse


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 26, 2008)

Maroon 5 - Makes Me Wonder


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 26, 2008)

Elton John (sp ) -you'll be in my heart


----------



## Sakura (Jun 26, 2008)

young love - discotech


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 26, 2008)

Gangsters Paradise - Coolio


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 26, 2008)

Lance Vance said:


> Gangsters Paradise - Coolio



Amish Paradise - Weird Al


----------



## pajamas (Jun 26, 2008)

Spokesman - Goldfinger


----------



## Kid Wu (Jun 26, 2008)

American Jesus - Bad Religion


----------



## Hope (Jun 26, 2008)

N-Dubz - Ouch


----------



## Starrk (Jun 26, 2008)

'Becoming the Bull' - Atreyu


----------



## yes (Jun 26, 2008)

Face Down- Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 26, 2008)

*Javier Navarrete* - _Una Princesa _


----------



## chaosakita (Jun 27, 2008)

DOPING PANDA - We say we love each other


----------



## Fai (Jun 27, 2008)

*Boys Like Girls *- _The Great Escape_


----------



## Gurbik (Jun 27, 2008)

all of Loveless every song on there... all of it. over and over and over agian this week... ALL OF IT amazing.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 27, 2008)

*All Shall Perish* - Prisoner of War


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 28, 2008)

*White Denim* - Shake Shake Shake


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Jun 28, 2008)

In the Hood- Brisco ft. Lil Wayne


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 28, 2008)

Filth in the Beauty - the GazettE


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jun 28, 2008)

Destroy Everything You Touch- Ladytron


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2008)

Anna Molly by Incubus


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Jun 28, 2008)

*Oceansize* - Savant
*Fiona Apple, Elvis Costello* - I Want You
*The Thirds* - Nothing to Say


----------



## Bishiri no Jyoou (Jun 28, 2008)

Frank Sinatra- I've Got You Under My Skin


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 28, 2008)

Blue Öyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 28, 2008)

Kizuato - Kalafina ( Kara No Kyoukai OST )


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome to the jungle - Guns and Roses


----------



## Biolink (Jun 28, 2008)

Love-(MGS4) SSBB Remix


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 1, 2008)

We Are Scientists - After Hours


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2008)

Powerless - Devics


----------



## nanni (Jul 1, 2008)

oh Canada


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jul 1, 2008)

The Arcade Fire - Neighborhood #1 (Tunnels)


----------



## FireLorD (Jul 2, 2008)

Monkey Insane - K.O.


----------



## Kuro (Jul 2, 2008)

Hammerfall-The Fallen One


----------



## Xell (Jul 2, 2008)

The Last Shadow Puppets - Standing Next To Me


----------



## yes (Jul 2, 2008)

I Don't Love You - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Nuzzie (Jul 2, 2008)

K-OS - Born to Run


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 2, 2008)

_The Third World_ by Immortal Technique.


----------



## Major (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm going slightly mad - Queen


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 4, 2008)

Spider Baby - Fantomas


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 5, 2008)

Sweet Child of mine - G&R


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2008)

*M83* - Couleurs


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 5, 2008)

Rammstein - mann gegen mann


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Jul 7, 2008)

Numb - Linkin Park


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 7, 2008)

"Sorry" 
- Madonna


----------



## Garfield (Jul 8, 2008)

Led Zeppelin - Black Dog


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 9, 2008)

Michael Jackson - PYT


----------



## Rei (Jul 9, 2008)

here

"Kylee Henke's Sailor Fuku Filk Version"
by Non-Super-star, Kylee Henke. :/
(Original by the Lucky Star Cast)


----------



## Mori (Jul 9, 2008)

_The Sound Of Philadelphia_ - MFSB


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 9, 2008)

_Takin Whats Mine_ by *Jay Dee*


----------



## uchiha123123 (Jul 9, 2008)

into the night by santans ft chad kroeger


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2008)

Devics - Salty Sea


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 9, 2008)

1983 - Flying lotus

Link removed


----------



## Starrk (Jul 9, 2008)

I have 25.

*Spoiler*: __ 




'Afterlife' - Avenged Sevenfold
'Almost Easy' - Avenged Sevenfold
'Seize The Day' - Avenged Sevenfold
'Becoming The Bull' - Atreyu
'Falling Down' - Atreyu
'The Stone' - Ashes Divide
'Bring Me To Life' - Evanescence
'This Fire' - Killswith Engage
'Holy Diver' - Killswitch Engage
'Evil Angel' - Breaking Benjamin
'Until The End' - Breaking Benjamin
'The Call' - Backstreet Boys
'Incomplete' - Backstreet Boys
'I'm Not Jesus' - Apocalyptica w/ Corey Taylor
'I Don't Care' - Apocalyptica w/ Adam Gontier
'The Ghost Of You' - My Chemical Romance
'Inside The Fire' - Disturbed
'Cold' - Crossfade
'Home' - Three Days Grace
'Never Too Late' - Three Days Grace
'Psycho' - Puddle of Mudd
'Killing Loneliness' - H.I.M
'The Bird and the Worm' - The Used
'Fake It' - Seether
'Like Suicide' - Seether​


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 9, 2008)

Paper Planes-M.I.A


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 9, 2008)

Heroes Of Our Time-Dragonforce


----------



## Cair (Jul 9, 2008)

Stand my Ground- Within Temptation


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jul 9, 2008)

Grew Up A Screw up.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 9, 2008)

*ART-SCHOOL* - _Apathy's Last Night_ or _SHEILA_.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 9, 2008)

"The End of Heartache" -- Killswitch Engage


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 9, 2008)

Buckethead - Soothsayer


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2008)

Dogg Pound - I don't like to dream about getting paid


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 9, 2008)

White & Nerdy - Weird Al


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 10, 2008)

Hydroplane - when I was Howard Hughs

(i love this band soo soo much, and regetably only have one 7inch that will porbably soon die from overplaying it...! look them up on last.fm if you please it is exelent music, upbeat and melow at the same time)


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Jul 10, 2008)

No air by jordin sparks and chris brown
i think its pretty good...


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 10, 2008)

Athene - Hercules and Love Affair


----------



## Lamb (Jul 10, 2008)

*Serena Joy* - Movement I


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 10, 2008)

Blu - Fly (SongOfLiberation) 

Can't get enough of it.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 10, 2008)

*Del Tha Funkee Homosapien* - Jaw Gymnastics (feat. Casual)

or

*Del Tha Funkee Homosapien* - The Wacky World Of Rapid Transit


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 10, 2008)

JYONGRI - Unchanging Love ~Kimi ga Ireba~


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 11, 2008)

*The Track Team* -  The Final Blow


----------



## FireLorD (Jul 11, 2008)

P.O.D. - Thinking About Forever


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 11, 2008)

Am I alloted 2 songs of the week? 

Devics - Powerless


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jul 11, 2008)

*The Beatles* - Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds.


----------



## Batman (Jul 11, 2008)

Nas - Fried Chicken


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 11, 2008)

Subterranean Masquerade - Six Strings to Cover Fear


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 11, 2008)

_Piece by Ten_ - Yoko Kanno


----------



## Kairi (Jul 11, 2008)

_"Sakura Drops"_ ~ Utada Hikaru

_"Maze of The Dark"_ ~ Sayo Aisaka, Evangeline A.K Mcdowell, Chachamaru Karakuri*

* = Not their actual names but the names of the charaters they play


----------



## Major (Jul 12, 2008)

Kill all the white man - NOFX 

I'm white, so don't think I'm being racist


----------



## Kuro (Jul 12, 2008)

Cute is What We Aim For - The Curse of Curves


----------



## colours (Jul 12, 2008)

Death From Above 1979 - Black History Month


----------



## kayos (Jul 12, 2008)

N*E*R*D* - You Know What


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 14, 2008)

Peaches - Fuck The Pain away.


----------



## Rei (Jul 14, 2008)

Guren [PV] - the GazettE I think. XD


----------



## Shibo (Jul 14, 2008)

Supercar - My girl

its greaaaaaat n_n


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 14, 2008)

Peaches - Fuck The Pain away


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 14, 2008)

Look at my set.

Juliet by LMNT. pek


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 15, 2008)

Trust In You - The Offspring


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Jul 15, 2008)

*Meg and Dia ~ 19 Stars*
Most.Awesome.Female.Vocalists.Ever


----------



## Bushin (Jul 15, 2008)

In Flames - Cloud Connected


----------



## Rukuri (Jul 15, 2008)

'With Me' - Sum 41

It's so...captivating T^T


----------



## Mori (Jul 15, 2008)

_96 Quite Bitter Beings_ - CKY


----------



## Audrey (Jul 15, 2008)

Spiritual Front - Jesus Died in Las Vegas


----------



## Perverse (Jul 15, 2008)

*The Clash* - _London Calling_


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 17, 2008)

6 minutes - Jonas Brothers

I cant get it out of my head


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 17, 2008)

Joe Stump - In for the Kill.....awesome guitar skilllllzzz !!!


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 17, 2008)

_What's It For?_ by Emily Curtis


----------



## Popsicle (Jul 17, 2008)

_Everyday I Love You Less And Less_ - *Kaiser Chiefs*


----------



## nanni (Jul 18, 2008)

Wish you were here by Pink Floyd


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 18, 2008)

At First Sight - Younha


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 18, 2008)

*Mudvayne* - Nothing To Gein


----------



## Bonten (Jul 18, 2008)

Roadhouse Blues - The Doors

Watching The Doors Alive (cover band) got me into them again. Amazing.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 19, 2008)

Filth in the Beauty - the GazettE


----------



## FireLorD (Jul 19, 2008)

*KNoW* - Mad Poetry


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 19, 2008)

Fayray - Suki da Nante Ienai


----------



## Ayana (Jul 19, 2008)

Daft Punk - *Superheroes*


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 19, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Better Man


----------



## Cellar Door (Jul 19, 2008)

In Flames - Ordinary Story


----------



## Mori (Jul 21, 2008)

_Endlessly_ - Muse


----------



## nanni (Jul 21, 2008)

Cover of the rolling stone - Dr.Hook & the Medicine show


----------



## Vaz (Jul 21, 2008)

*The Clash - I Fought The Law* takes the prize home, I haven't found myself chanting the chorus of a song this way in a while 

Also I've been down with Mr. Tambourine Man for the last couple of days aswell, but I can't just name one song, I usually listen to a whole lot on a row and they all get stuck on mt head


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 21, 2008)

Paper Planes-M.I.A


----------



## Incubus (Jul 21, 2008)

_Pitiful _- by *Sick Puppies*


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 21, 2008)

The Ting Tings- Shut Up And Let Me Go


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 22, 2008)

Walk This Way - Run-DMC and Aerosmith versions


----------



## testxxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

_Ever Dream_ - *Nightwish*. such a beautiful song!


----------



## Cair (Jul 22, 2008)

You Spin Me (Like A Record) -Dead or Alive


----------



## dilbot (Jul 22, 2008)

Twinkle - Clammbon

T_T too bad it ends. Leaves you with wanting more...in a good way


----------



## Yosha (Jul 23, 2008)

*Wu tang Clan* - M.E.T.H.O.D Man


----------



## tgre (Jul 23, 2008)

Shad - Rock with it

Thanks to del for introducing me to this awesome artist.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 23, 2008)

*Mae* - _Awakening_


----------



## Juli (Jul 23, 2008)

Dance of the Vampires (Musical) - The red shoes/Braver than we are

..German/Austrian Version of course..


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Jul 27, 2008)

Got Money - Lil Wayne ft. T-Pain


----------



## Cero (Jul 27, 2008)

Corona and Lime - *Shwayze*


----------



## FireLorD (Jul 27, 2008)

*One Minute Silence* - Into Our Own
and mayby *Shuvel* - Past Tense


----------



## GrimaH (Jul 27, 2008)

Aqua - Choro Club
It's not really a song but meh.


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 27, 2008)

Fatboy slim - Acid 8000

The whole new Soulfly album - Conquer !!!!


----------



## Ida (Jul 27, 2008)

Skye Sweetnam - Sharada

Totally catchy.


----------



## Tetos (Jul 27, 2008)

Pain - Not Afraid To Die


----------



## Ina (Jul 27, 2008)

Sunny Afternoon - The Kinks


----------



## Shibo (Jul 28, 2008)

KT Tunstall - Another place to fall


----------



## Yosha (Jul 28, 2008)

M.I.A. - Paper Planes


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 28, 2008)

Heart Station & Stay Gold by Utada Hikaru


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 28, 2008)

*Converge* - Grim Heart / Black Rose


----------



## Audrey (Jul 28, 2008)

^ Really awesome.



"Heima" by Sigur R?s


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 28, 2008)

14 Days - Life Without Buildings


----------



## azuken (Jul 28, 2008)

Shwayze - Polaroid

Its HOT!


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 28, 2008)

Masanari said:


> M.I.A. - Paper Planes


Same here!!


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 28, 2008)

Linkin Park - Paper Cut


----------



## Mori (Jul 30, 2008)

_Returnable Memories _- Romi Paku


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 30, 2008)

Linkin Park - Bleed it out.


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 30, 2008)

Bunkface - Silly Lily


----------



## Ramentastic (Jul 30, 2008)

This
Really just PJ Harvey in general, but this video in particular


----------



## dilbot (Jul 30, 2008)

Masanari said:
			
		

> M.I.A. - Paper Planes



Hehe... It's funny when your at a club when the chorus starts. Fun shit to do XD


----------



## shadycheese (Jul 31, 2008)

never get it - lil wayne


----------



## Baluskavitch (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, there have been quite a few songs this week that for me may be contenders, but here is one of the more prominent ones:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]NbhXmSBlS_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 1, 2008)

Billy Fish-Melvins


----------



## NingyoHime (Aug 1, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen-Saliva


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 1, 2008)

Tenacious D - Master Exploder !


----------



## NingyoHime (Aug 1, 2008)

Taking Back Sunday//Make Damn Sure


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2008)

*Super Furry Animals* - Shoot Doris Day


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 1, 2008)

The Field - Thought vs. Action

moe played it on radio and right after the song I downloaded The Field. I'm horribly addicted to this song right now it's just cool as fuck.


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Aug 1, 2008)

October - Evanescence


----------



## redhorsemen (Aug 1, 2008)

Psychosocial

By-Slipknot


----------



## Franky (Aug 1, 2008)

Fatlip - Sum 41


----------



## ShinobiOneKenobi (Aug 1, 2008)

Well the week started with Save tonight by Eagle-eye Cherry

And is ending off with Adam's song by Blink 182


----------



## Table (Aug 1, 2008)

Basically everything off the soundtrack for the movie Penelope.


Particularly "Queen of Surface Streets" by DeVotchKa.


----------



## vanh (Aug 2, 2008)

*Beirut *- Nantes.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 2, 2008)

Bullet For My Valentine-Waking The Demon.i listen to this song like 10 times a day .


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 2, 2008)

Takanashi Yasuharu - Naruto Shippuuden OST !!


----------



## Table (Aug 2, 2008)

Sketchy said:


> Takanashi Yasuharu - Naruto Shippuuden OST !!



Yeah, I like the songs for Shippuuden, they're really good.  Takanashi did a good job :3


----------



## Major (Aug 2, 2008)

Melissa - Full Metal Alchemist OST


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 2, 2008)

Clean-Lupe Fiasco's Revenge Of The Nerds


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 2, 2008)

Flower [Petal] by the seiyuu of Aizen Sousuke. It's a beautiful song.


----------



## Juli (Aug 3, 2008)

Skunk Anansie - Secretly


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Aug 3, 2008)

*Coldplay - Voilet Hill*
AWESOME!!^^
My mom is a big Coldplay-Fan, I've only heard few songs, but this one's really good :3


----------



## Audrey (Aug 3, 2008)

Nazxul - Apostasies Legions Arise, XUL!


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 3, 2008)

*Rehab* - _Bottles and Cans_ talk about a song that hits home hard.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 3, 2008)

An Cafe - Escapism


----------



## Ayana (Aug 3, 2008)

Marc Marberg - Hackin


----------



## nanni (Aug 3, 2008)

Lean on me - Bill Withers.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Aug 3, 2008)

PATAPON


----------



## fabio (Aug 3, 2008)

ellegarden - space sonic


----------



## Honzou (Aug 3, 2008)

The Streets- Don't Mug Yourself


----------



## olaf (Aug 3, 2008)

PJ Harvey - Oh My Lover


----------



## NingyoHime (Aug 3, 2008)

Story of the Year//Wake Up


----------



## ethereal (Aug 3, 2008)

R?yksopp - Sombre Detune


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2008)

A Fine Frenzy - Almost Lover. Here, I even have a video!


----------



## majinsharingan (Aug 3, 2008)

Blink182 - I Miss You 
and
Blink182 - Stay Together For The Kids

Don't really like the band but those two songs are pretty good.


----------



## Hope (Aug 4, 2008)

Cary Brothers - Ride (Tiesto Remix)


----------



## NingyoHime (Aug 4, 2008)

All Time Low//Six Feet Under The Stars


----------



## Adachi (Aug 5, 2008)

*Akanezora* by Remioromen


----------



## Vongola (Aug 5, 2008)

_Inis mona_ - *Eluvitie*


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 5, 2008)

Handlebars-Flobots


----------



## Bonten (Aug 5, 2008)

Ricky - John Frusciante

Hadn't listened to his stuff for far too long.


----------



## NingyoHime (Aug 7, 2008)

That Ain't Cool//Koda Kumi Ft. Fergie


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 7, 2008)

Returner by Gackt . . .


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 7, 2008)

bree bree - brokencyde pek


----------



## NingyoHime (Aug 7, 2008)

Mayday Parade//Jamie All Over


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 7, 2008)

The Steve Miller Band - Abracadabra


----------



## Sayo (Aug 7, 2008)

Mankind Is Obsolete - Picking at the Scab


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2008)

*Public Enemy - Harder Than You Think*

Fuck yeah.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 7, 2008)

*Queens Of The Stone Age* - Feel Good Hit Of The Summer


----------



## Lazarus (Aug 8, 2008)

Iggy Pop - The Passenger


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 8, 2008)

Diablo - Light of the end.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 8, 2008)

*At the Drive-in - Napoleon Solo*


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 8, 2008)

Electric Eye - Judas Preist/The Hellion


----------



## Altron (Aug 8, 2008)

_Ikimonogakari - Blue Bird_


----------



## Felt (Aug 8, 2008)

Noah and the Whale - 5 Years Time


----------



## Cobra (Aug 8, 2008)

Run through the Jungle- Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## ethereal (Aug 8, 2008)

Adele - *Hometown Glory*


----------



## TobiasFunke (Aug 9, 2008)

Grave Diggaz - better wake up.


----------



## Mori (Aug 9, 2008)

_What Does Your Soul Look Like (Part 2)_ - DJ Shadow


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 9, 2008)

It's a tie between *Like Me* by _Girlicious_ and *Stupid Shit *also by _Girlicious_. D:


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 9, 2008)

HollyWood Undead ~ Sell Your Soul


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 9, 2008)

*The Whitsundays* - Sorry James


----------



## Yosha (Aug 9, 2008)

*the cool kids* - black mags


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Aug 10, 2008)

ding dong song - by: Gunther.


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 10, 2008)

Nas-One Mic


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 10, 2008)

*Muse - Citizen Erased*


----------



## Innocence (Aug 10, 2008)

Spur58 - Ready to Love


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 11, 2008)

Delirious Love ~ Neil Diamond


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 11, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco-Knockin' At The Door


----------



## Cobra (Aug 11, 2008)

Blackened by Metallica


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 11, 2008)

Fuel-Metallica!!!


----------



## Bonten (Aug 11, 2008)

Dazed and Confused (BBC Sessions, 18 mins one) - Led Zeppelin


----------



## spirishman (Aug 11, 2008)

A Tribe Called Quest- Steve Biko


----------



## Garfield (Aug 11, 2008)

Bonten said:


> Dazed and Confused (BBC Sessions, 18 mins one) - Led Zeppelin


Thanks for reminding me 
I haven't heard that song in over 3 months now can you believe?


----------



## Bonten (Aug 11, 2008)

! 

It's got my favourite guitar parts of any Zeppelin ever.


----------



## nanni (Aug 11, 2008)

We're Not Gonna Take It - Twisted Sister.


----------



## Shibo (Aug 11, 2008)

Battlefield baseball ending, its called Kick it but I dont know by who


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 11, 2008)

Athlete - Vehicles and Animals.


----------



## Altron (Aug 12, 2008)

Manowar - Warriors of the world


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 12, 2008)

Nujabes - Reflection Eternal


----------



## Major (Aug 12, 2008)

KiksTyo said:


> Nujabes - Reflection Eternal


 Nice choice 

This week it's _Love is what I got_ by _*Sublime*_


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 12, 2008)

Diablo - Hammer .


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 12, 2008)

Shaka Labbits - Monster Tree


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2008)

Hammerhead - The Offspring


----------



## FireLorD (Aug 13, 2008)

*Project Wize* - Hush


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 13, 2008)

Love In An Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## Altron (Aug 13, 2008)

Nirvana - Loung Act


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2008)

MGMT- Electric Feel


----------



## ethereal (Aug 13, 2008)

Coldplay - *Lost!*


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 13, 2008)

BOW down before the power of santa


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 13, 2008)

*Baby Doll* - _Girlicious_


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2008)

lupe - coulda been


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 13, 2008)

*Carry Me down* by _Demon Hunter_


----------



## Sayo (Aug 13, 2008)

Omkara - Maha Mantra


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 14, 2008)

Rise Agaisnt - Prayer of the refugee


----------



## Altron (Aug 14, 2008)

Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 14, 2008)

Frontin'-Pharrell ft. Jay Z


----------



## Hope (Aug 14, 2008)

The Killers - Somebody Told Me


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd be lying something hardcore if I said anything other than mykonos by fleet foxes


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 14, 2008)

1st ending to Tantei Gakuen Q


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 14, 2008)

*Kawada Mami - Joint*


----------



## Hollowized (Aug 14, 2008)

AC/DC - Shot of Love


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Aug 14, 2008)

"Breath" - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Table (Aug 14, 2008)

Queen of Surface Streets by DeVotchka.


----------



## Naya (Aug 14, 2008)

Stop Complaining by *Morcheeba*

I do have a lot of stuff that can be called "problems" around these days, but I just never complain and solve it on my own. And it's fun to see happiness in smallest moments of life.


----------



## Shinobikitty (Aug 14, 2008)

It is so silly but I can't get Lucus Prata- And she said ... out of my head.... it is so werid lol

What?


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 15, 2008)

Nine Inch Nails ~ Head Like a Hole

&

Nine Inch Nails ~ Closer


----------



## Mori (Aug 15, 2008)

_Comfortably Numb_- Pink Floyd


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 17, 2008)

Clint Eastwood - The Gorillaz


----------



## Juice (Aug 17, 2008)

Vermillion by Slipknot


----------



## FTGG_Itachi. (Aug 17, 2008)

Queen ~ Hammer to fall.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Aug 17, 2008)

Mason Jennings "Your New Man"


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 17, 2008)

The Smiths - I know it's over.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 17, 2008)

*Air France* - No Excuses


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 17, 2008)

Peaches - Fuck the pain away


----------



## shadycheese (Aug 17, 2008)

take it slow - 1TYM


----------



## Cobra (Aug 17, 2008)

Orion by Metallica


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 17, 2008)

Everywhere I Go ~ HollyWood Undead


----------



## Daedus (Aug 17, 2008)

Insomnium - The Killjoy


----------



## Yosha (Aug 17, 2008)

*outkast* - 85


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 17, 2008)

President of the United States - Peaches


----------



## Kreig (Aug 18, 2008)

Hmmm, it's a tie for me. 
Either 
Say Goodbye by I Killed The Prom Queen, or
Nature of the Beast by Beneath The Sky


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2008)

where the wild roses grow by nick cave


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Aug 18, 2008)

Helena - My Chemical Romance.


----------



## ethereal (Aug 18, 2008)

Nirvana - *Lake of Fire*


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 18, 2008)

3 Doors Down : It's Not My Time


----------



## Cellar Door (Aug 18, 2008)

Foetus - Suspect


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 18, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> where the wild roses grow by nick cave



I salute thee.


----------



## Denji (Aug 18, 2008)

"Go Your Own Way" by Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Astaroth (Aug 18, 2008)

Rage Against the Machine - The Ghost of Tom Joad


----------



## chaosakita (Aug 18, 2008)

Maximum the Hormone - F


----------



## Table (Aug 18, 2008)

Creep by Radiohead.  

I heard it in the car and then have been listening to it on CD like all weekend, lol xD


----------



## docterjoy (Aug 18, 2008)

Enter Sandman by Metallica-stuck in my head all day!  And I love it.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 18, 2008)

"Only This Moment" -- Roykssop.


----------



## PeachGummi (Aug 18, 2008)

September - Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 18, 2008)

*Nirvana* - Scentless Apprentice


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 18, 2008)

This is it-Staind


----------



## Toad Hermit (Aug 19, 2008)

Epica - Cry for the moon


----------



## April (Aug 19, 2008)

Falling in the black - Skillet


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 19, 2008)

Blurry ~ Puddle of Mudd

Really helps me work.


----------



## Mori (Aug 19, 2008)

^Love that song, been listening to it quite frequently these past few days.

_An Honest Mistake_ - The Bravery


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 19, 2008)

Death - Together As One

The riffs and the lyrics of this song are so inspiring this week


----------



## Hope (Aug 19, 2008)

Blur - Song 2


----------



## Lissy★ (Aug 19, 2008)

We The Kings - Check Yes Juliet


----------



## Shibo (Aug 19, 2008)

Coldplay - God put a smile upon your face


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 19, 2008)

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Let the Bells Ring


----------



## Garfield (Aug 19, 2008)

Roundabout by _Yes_


----------



## yes (Aug 19, 2008)

Tears Don't Fall - Bullet for My Valentine <333


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Aug 19, 2008)

Paul Oakenfold - Ready, Steady, Go

Great track.
Link to Both!!!


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Aug 19, 2008)

Daughtry - Its Not Over


----------



## SPN (Aug 20, 2008)

Spanish Bombs - The Clash

It's been the song I've had play the most for the last few weeks. While in Montreal I made a friend who was visiting from Mexico and she got this song stuck in my head... again.

"Spanish bombs, yo te quiero infinito, yo te quiero oh mi corazón" Can't stop singing it...


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Aug 20, 2008)

Flying Lotus & Lil Wayne (sampled, forgot song title) - "Robo Tussin"

If only this was on _Tha Carter III_. I can't imagine what the radio would be like if producers like FlyLo were on it regularly. All I know is that I would actually tune in.


----------



## ethereal (Aug 20, 2008)

Zero 7 - *In the Waiting Line*


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 20, 2008)

Concerto In E Minor For Piano, Violin And Guitar (A Waltz)  - The Weak Men


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm Yours by Jason Mraz.


----------



## Harley (Aug 20, 2008)

_If I had a day to live_ by *Nujabes ft. Cyne*


----------



## Euraj (Aug 20, 2008)

_Hell_ by Disturbed, again.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 21, 2008)

Bulls on Parade ~ RatM


----------



## Bushin (Aug 21, 2008)

Aking - Safe as houses


----------



## Stephen (Aug 21, 2008)

Slipknot-Psychosocial


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 22, 2008)

Love song - Sarah Bareilles... I dont know why... but every time I hear it... I get happy...


----------



## Ayana (Aug 23, 2008)

Mindless Self Indulgence - Mastermind


----------



## Miracle Sun (Aug 23, 2008)

The Bridges - "All the Words"


----------



## Altron (Aug 23, 2008)

Army of the Pharaoh's - Dump the Clip


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 23, 2008)

Nas-Revolutionary Warfare


----------



## FireLorD (Aug 23, 2008)

*diRTy WoRMz* - Wuz Up?


----------



## Cobra (Aug 24, 2008)

The thing that should not be- Metallica


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 24, 2008)

Clint Eastwood ~ The Gorillaz


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 24, 2008)

Diamond Crevasse-May'n


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 24, 2008)

*LCD Soundsystem*: 45:33


----------



## Juice (Aug 24, 2008)

*Freak on a leash - Korn*


----------



## KabutoOrochimaruLoverxx (Aug 24, 2008)

Check Yes Juliet~ We The Kings


----------



## FireLorD (Aug 25, 2008)

*Seether* - Tea


----------



## Meijin (Aug 25, 2008)

*Nas* - _Hero_

Powerful message with an excellent beat. Also, KERI HILSON<33

*Christian Scott* - _Rewind That_

Awesome stuff. The guitar is excellent, while the drum and bass sections are electric. Last but not least, Scott's trumpet playing sets the tone.


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 25, 2008)

Star Mile : Joshua Radin


----------



## hakuryu13 (Aug 25, 2008)

im really feeling down about a girl right now, so anyting by HIM is good


----------



## Shibo (Aug 25, 2008)

Rasputina - State Fair ~


----------



## crazy monkey (Aug 25, 2008)

papa roach-infest


----------



## tgre (Aug 25, 2008)

*The Teenagers *- Wheel of Fortune


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 25, 2008)

Papa Roach - To be loved


----------



## Medic Nin Hikari (Aug 25, 2008)

Walking On Air-Kerli Koiv


----------



## testxxxx (Aug 25, 2008)

*gregorian dream *- _X-ray Dog_


----------



## Daedus (Aug 25, 2008)

Evergrey - When the Walls Go Down


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2008)

Major Tom by David Bowie


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2008)

King of Loss - Pain of Salvation


----------



## barrendesert (Aug 25, 2008)

*Electric Six* - Danger! High Voltage


----------



## Vault (Aug 27, 2008)

bullet proof diaries - the game feat raekwon


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 27, 2008)

Nas & Kelis-Not Going Back


----------



## Table (Aug 27, 2008)

Not gonna lie, it's actually "When I Grow Up" by the Pussycat Dolls 


I can't stop listening!


----------



## Felt (Aug 27, 2008)

Radiohead - High and Dry


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2008)

Aphex Twin - Grass


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 27, 2008)

In Time - Mark Collie


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 27, 2008)

Pokemon ost !!


----------



## Seregfin (Aug 27, 2008)

*Pivot* - _O Soundtrack My Heart_

Fuck, the whole album is awesome, definitely one of my favourites for this year.


----------



## Connie (Aug 27, 2008)

Table said:


> Not gonna lie, it's actually "When I Grow Up" by the Pussycat Dolls
> 
> 
> I can't stop listening!



You're not the only one.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 27, 2008)

Color - *Flow *


----------



## Juice (Aug 27, 2008)

_*Snuff*-Slipknot _


----------



## Koi (Aug 28, 2008)

"The Negotiation Limerick File" - Beastie Boys.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 28, 2008)

*Mogwai* - _I Love You, I'm Going To Blow Up Your School_


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 28, 2008)

*Aborted* - _A Murmer In Decrepit Wits_


----------



## anticute (Aug 28, 2008)

When The Sun Goes Down - Arctic Monkeys

Hysteria - Muse


----------



## Mori (Aug 28, 2008)

_Clocks_ - Coldplay


----------



## koao (Aug 28, 2008)

The Scientist - Coldplay!


----------



## Juli (Aug 28, 2008)

Schiller & Lang Lang - Time for Dreams


----------



## KohZa (Aug 28, 2008)

i won't see you tonight part 1-avenged sevenfold


----------



## KentaLjung (Aug 28, 2008)

Scar symmetry - Prism and gate


----------



## Starrk (Aug 28, 2008)

Drist - 'Arterial Black'


----------



## Prince of Pop (Aug 29, 2008)

"Bad" & "Wanna Be Startin' Somrthin'" all by Michael Jackson


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 29, 2008)

*Bryan Scary and the Shredding Tears* - Heaven on a Bird


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 29, 2008)

Slipknot - Psychosocial


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 29, 2008)

Superstar ~ Sonic Youth


----------



## nanni (Aug 29, 2008)

Some kind of monster - Metallica


----------



## Twizted (Aug 29, 2008)

Houston Calls - Modest Manifesto


----------



## yes (Aug 29, 2008)

Bullet For My Valentine - All These Things I Hate (Revolve Around Me)


----------



## The Willo (Aug 29, 2008)

The Who - Pinball Wizard


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 29, 2008)

Internet Nerds Revenge - Chamillionaire


----------



## Altron (Aug 30, 2008)

Iron Maiden - Fear of the dark

Kaori - Tears Infection

LM.C - 88


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 30, 2008)

lol, my song of the week just changed 

My Black Dahlia ~ HollyWood Undead


----------



## chrisp (Aug 30, 2008)

Fly like an Eagle - Seal.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 30, 2008)

The Classic Crime - The Fight


----------



## ethereal (Aug 30, 2008)

Blue Foundation - *As I moved on*


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

AC/DC - Rock 'n Roll Train


Loving it.


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 1, 2008)

What is & what never should be-Led Zeppelin


----------



## Shiki Fuujin (Sep 1, 2008)

Alcorus - Shine


----------



## Cobra (Sep 1, 2008)

Eye of the Beholder- Metallica


----------



## Mori (Sep 2, 2008)

_88_ - LMC [Reborn OP 4]


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 2, 2008)

*Born Ruffians* - Badonkadonkey


----------



## illyana (Sep 2, 2008)

Paris - *Friendly Fires*


----------



## ethereal (Sep 2, 2008)

Damien Rice - *Rootless Tree*


----------



## Twizted (Sep 6, 2008)

Brand New - Ok I Believe You, But My Tommy Gun Don't


----------



## Sketchy (Sep 6, 2008)

Meshuggah - Bleed!!!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 6, 2008)

*The Music Tapes* - Majesty


----------



## FireLorD (Sep 6, 2008)

*E-SEX-T* - Don't You Worry


----------



## Cobra (Sep 7, 2008)

Ecstasy of Gold- Metallica


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 9, 2008)

Flow-World End


----------



## Table (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## ethereal (Sep 9, 2008)

Ludovico Einaudi - *Oltremare*


----------



## KohZa (Sep 10, 2008)

Mae-Suspension
Head Automatica-Beating Heart Baby
Bullet For My Valentine-Heart Burst Into Fire


----------



## nanni (Sep 10, 2008)

Destroyer - Twisted Sister


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 10, 2008)

Black Star(Never Lose Myself)-*DJ Shinya* _Soul Eater OST_


----------



## Sen (Sep 11, 2008)

Let it Rock ~ Kevin Rudolf & Lil Wayne


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 11, 2008)

Atreyu - Doomsday


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 11, 2008)

_"End of the World"_ - *Blackfield*


----------



## Mori (Sep 12, 2008)

_Hitoribocchi no Sadame_ - Kyoya Hibari [theme song]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 12, 2008)

*Chad VanGaalen* - Frozen Energon


----------



## kire (Sep 12, 2008)

Just Like you-Three Days Grace


----------



## Bonten (Sep 13, 2008)

The Ferryman - Maudlin of the Well


----------



## FireLorD (Sep 14, 2008)

*85 East* - Weather The Storm


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 14, 2008)

Tsuchiya Anna - Imitation night


----------



## Juice (Sep 14, 2008)

Dooms Day-Atrayu


----------



## Cobra (Sep 14, 2008)

Creeping Death- Metallica


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 14, 2008)

Unforgiven III-Metallica


----------



## Twizted (Sep 15, 2008)

John Frusciante - The Slaughter


----------



## ethereal (Sep 15, 2008)

Queens of the Stone Age - *Born to Hula*


----------



## KohZa (Sep 16, 2008)

Blacktide-Shockwave 
The script-The Man Who Can't Be Moved


----------



## Willy Wonka (Sep 21, 2008)

Murdoc is god-Gorillaz
DARE-Gorillaz


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 21, 2008)

*James Ingram* - _Better Way (Beverly Hills Cop II Soundtrack)_


----------



## Damselian (Sep 21, 2008)

Immortal Technique - Stronghold Grip(Feat. Swave Sevah and Poison Pen)

One of the hottest tracks off his new album, The 3rd World. Even if you're not into underground rap, The 3rd World is a damn good album.


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 21, 2008)

The Day that never comes-Metallica


----------



## Juice (Sep 21, 2008)

*Pass The Axe *- Dark Lotus


----------



## Instant Karma (Sep 21, 2008)

*Bloc Party* - _Talons_


----------



## Sugar&Spice (Sep 21, 2008)

Smack My Bitch Up by Proidgy


----------



## E (Sep 21, 2008)

"Painkiller" - Judas Priest

oh shit


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 21, 2008)

*Postal Blue* - You Should Keep It to Yourself


----------



## Stroev (Sep 21, 2008)

_Bat out of Hell_ - Meatloaf


----------



## Altron (Sep 21, 2008)

Jay-Z - Dirt Off Your Shoulder


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2008)

Space Oddity - David Bowie


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Sep 21, 2008)

Set phasers to stun- TBS

( Oldies week  )


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2008)

littleblondepunk said:


> Set phasers to stun- TBS
> 
> ( Oldies week  )



I love that song, actually I love that whole album.


----------



## fantasydreams (Sep 21, 2008)

Memory Of The Future (feat. Shing02) --Album Mix


from dj nozawa


----------



## Bushin (Sep 22, 2008)

My song for this week:
Rasputin by Turisas!


----------



## ethereal (Sep 22, 2008)

Múm - *Boots of Fog*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

The Roots-Long Time


----------



## depth_perception (Sep 23, 2008)

J-E-N-O-V-A  -  The Black Mages


----------



## Kreig (Sep 23, 2008)

The Flood - Escape The Fate


----------



## JustPimpin (Sep 23, 2008)

It's actually an asian song. YG Family(Perry) - Get Ready (part 1)


----------



## Cobra (Sep 23, 2008)

The Kids Aren't Alright- The Offspring


----------



## Sketchy (Sep 23, 2008)

Trivium - Kirisute gomen. Actually the entire shogun album is awesome !!


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 23, 2008)

Scream ~ Chris Cornell


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 23, 2008)

Otsuka Ai - Kurage, Nagareboshi


----------



## kayos (Sep 23, 2008)

This week...

Rebel Clique - Calling


----------



## Proxy (Sep 23, 2008)

Humanoid - Chevelle


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Sep 24, 2008)

Nevermore - Sound of Silence (Cover)


----------



## Daedus (Sep 24, 2008)

Eluveitie - Bloodstained Ground


----------



## mytwocents (Sep 24, 2008)

Jason mraz ft james morrison - details in the fabric


----------



## Hagen (Sep 24, 2008)

l' homme pressé - noir desir


----------



## Seany (Sep 24, 2008)

Kings of Leon - Sex on Fire


----------



## Major (Sep 25, 2008)

This week it is Stupify by Disturbed


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 25, 2008)

Lollipop ~ Framing Hanley


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 25, 2008)

Happysad by Astrobrite

<333


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 25, 2008)

_Grandfather by The Number Twelve looks like you_


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 25, 2008)

Cynic - Evolutionary Sleeper


----------



## Twizted (Sep 25, 2008)

Peter Murphy - I'll Fall With Your Knife


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 25, 2008)

Hm, I will go with - 

"Lost"
_The Unexpected_
Beautiful Sin
2006


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 25, 2008)

One Moment More- Mindy Smith


----------



## Bonten (Sep 25, 2008)

Underneath Everything - Down


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 25, 2008)

*T.I* - _Whatever You Like_


----------



## nanni (Sep 25, 2008)

Let there be rock - AC/DC


----------



## Altron (Sep 25, 2008)

Angel Of Death - Slayer


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 25, 2008)

Birds Eye View - Xzibit


----------



## Altron (Sep 25, 2008)

Julieta Venegas - No Sere


----------



## Mori (Sep 26, 2008)

_Higurashi no Naku Koro ni _- Eiko Shimamiya

One of the best anime OPs I've encountered.


----------



## Major (Sep 26, 2008)

*Richard Cheese's* version of Nirvana's, _Rape Me_.


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 26, 2008)

Ready Set Go ~ Tokio Hotel


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2008)

_"Word of the Voice_" by _*FLOW*_


----------



## FireLorD (Sep 27, 2008)

*Lumen* – Fuck off!


----------



## Stroev (Sep 27, 2008)

Thriller - Michael Jackson


----------



## kerr10 (Sep 27, 2008)

Emotion Sickness / Silverchair.


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 27, 2008)

Crush by David Archuleta.

And I predict for at least 6 more weeks straight.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 30, 2008)

Freak on a Leash by Korn


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 1, 2008)

Snuff-Slipknot


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 1, 2008)

The Temptations-Just My Imagination


----------



## Sen (Oct 2, 2008)

In Loving Memory - Alter Bridge


----------



## Twizted (Oct 2, 2008)

Brand New - The Boy Who Blocked His Own Shot


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 4, 2008)

*Womanizer* - _Britney Spears_


----------



## Mori (Oct 4, 2008)

_You Go to My Head_ - Billie Holiday


----------



## nanni (Oct 4, 2008)

Poison - Alice Cooper


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 4, 2008)

*TV on the Radio* - Crying


----------



## Legend (Oct 4, 2008)

John Legend-Green Light


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2008)

Santeria-Sublime .


----------



## FireLorD (Oct 5, 2008)

*Linkin Park* - Querty


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 5, 2008)

Forever and for Always ~ Bullet for My Valentine


----------



## Altron (Oct 5, 2008)

Rum is for drinking, not burning - Senses Fail


----------



## Cobra (Oct 5, 2008)

Hells Bells- AC/DC


----------



## Yosha (Oct 5, 2008)

*have heart* - the same sun


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 5, 2008)

Making Christmas- *Rise Against*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 6, 2008)

These are the Times-Dru Hill


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Oct 6, 2008)

"Indestructible" - Disturbed


----------



## Juice (Oct 6, 2008)

Sodomy And Lust By Cradle Of Filth


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 6, 2008)

Closer-Inoue Joe


----------



## Stroev (Oct 7, 2008)

Late post...
_Stairway To Heaven_ - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Tachi67 (Oct 7, 2008)

friend Of The Year - Motley Crue


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 9, 2008)

Love, Me - Collin Raye


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 9, 2008)

Rat in a Cage ~ Smashing Pumpkins/Hear me Now ~ Framing Hanley


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2008)

Cinder Alley (Sixteen Horsepower) - Manes


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Oct 10, 2008)

Pony - Ginuwine


----------



## JustPimpin (Oct 10, 2008)

Pink - So what, every day this week while driving to work I've heard this song and twice coming home. I can stop hearing it


----------



## FireLorD (Oct 11, 2008)

*Shuvel* - Lifes Change
*Dead Celebrity Status* – Messiah


----------



## manos87 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Neil Diamond*-Pretty Amazing Grace


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 11, 2008)

*I Hate This Part* - _Pussycat Dolls_


----------



## The Wired (Oct 11, 2008)

Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict--- Pink Floyd off the UmmaGumma album.


----------



## stardust (Oct 11, 2008)

_Ladytron~ 'Runaway'_


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 11, 2008)

*Annuals* - Hot Night Hounds


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 11, 2008)

Heart Shaped Box .


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 11, 2008)

Anna Molly ~ Incubus


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 11, 2008)

im shady - eminem


----------



## Aishiteru (Oct 11, 2008)

Matter of Time by Stacy Clark


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 12, 2008)

Christmas Time in Hollywood ~ Hollywood Undead


----------



## Akainu (Oct 12, 2008)

Hold your head - Bob Marley and Notorious B.I.G


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 12, 2008)

*Underoath* - Breathing in a New Mentality


----------



## Stroev (Oct 12, 2008)

_Joker and the Thief_ - WolfMother


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 12, 2008)

From where you are-LifeHouse


----------



## Major (Oct 13, 2008)

New week, so a new song 

Alive - Pearl Jam.


----------



## Cobra (Oct 13, 2008)

My Friend of Misery- Metallica


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 15, 2008)

"Execute the Sound" ~ P.O.D.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 15, 2008)

She's A Rebel-Green Day

Dont Ask


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 15, 2008)

T.I. Ft. Rihanna - *"Livin' Your Life"*


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Oct 15, 2008)

Three of them, really

Eminem - Shady's Back
Jason Mraz - Geek in the Pink
Shiny Toy Guns - Le Disko


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 15, 2008)

*The Dillinger Escape Plan* - Setting Fire To Sleeping Giants


----------



## Crowe (Oct 15, 2008)

1 mile north - - august 8-15


----------



## KohZa (Oct 16, 2008)

Avenged sevenfold-Burn it down
Avenged sevenfold-Afterlife 
Jason mraz-i'm yours 
lifehouse-you and me


----------



## AgentMarth (Oct 16, 2008)

Marilyn Manson - "If I was your Vampire" 

All thanks to the Max Payne Trailer


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 16, 2008)

Bob Dylan - Knocking on Heaven's Door


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 16, 2008)

clocks - coldplay


----------



## Sakura (Oct 16, 2008)

vegas - all time low


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2008)

A Tribe Called Quest - Find A Way


----------



## mindFIRE (Oct 18, 2008)

Ensiferum - Wanderer


----------



## nawz (Oct 18, 2008)

I've actually had the Opening of Naruto Season 4 on repeat for three days now...So yeah:
Inoue Joe - Closer

XD!


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 18, 2008)

Chris Botti - Someone To Watch Over Me


----------



## FireLorD (Oct 18, 2008)

*Genuflect* - Dead Right


----------



## Tachi67 (Oct 18, 2008)

Beat It - Fall Out Boy/Michael Jackson


----------



## Guts (Oct 18, 2008)

chairlift-bruises


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 19, 2008)

Possesion- *Jyongri*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 19, 2008)

*The Spinto Band* - Later On


----------



## raininggemini (Oct 19, 2008)

Long Kiss Goodbye - Halcali pek


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2008)

TLC-Waterfall


----------



## Cobra (Oct 19, 2008)

I stand alone- Godsmack


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 19, 2008)

You're gonna go far, kid-The offering


----------



## razieel (Oct 19, 2008)

Velvet Touch - The 69 Eyes


----------



## Cobra (Oct 26, 2008)

Harvester of Sorrow- Metallica


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 26, 2008)

Bad Things by Jace Everett, better known as the True Blood opening theme


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 26, 2008)

They - Jem


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 26, 2008)

One More Time-Daft Punk


----------



## FireLorD (Oct 26, 2008)

Styles Of Beyomd - Nine Thou (Superstars Remix)


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 26, 2008)

Dogfight-m.o.v.e


----------



## Altron (Oct 26, 2008)

The Offspring - Half-Truism


----------



## Paulina (Oct 26, 2008)

Nach - Efectos vocales 

I cant stop hearing it!


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 26, 2008)

Tsunami Bomb - Invasion From Within


----------



## Sen (Oct 26, 2008)

You're Gonna Go Far, Kid - The Offspring


----------



## Garfield (Oct 26, 2008)

Definitely

_Tubthumpin _- *Chumbawamba*


----------



## Major (Oct 27, 2008)

Against the Grain - Bad Religion.


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 27, 2008)

tyrant - onerepubic

keep singing it in my head


----------



## thebigfanofnaruto (Oct 28, 2008)

My song of the week is Three Days Grace-Never Too Late.I seriously love that song!!!!!


----------



## Coconut (Oct 30, 2008)

New Classic (Acoustic) - Drew Seeley


----------



## Mori (Oct 30, 2008)

Naraku no Hana - Eiko Shimamiya


----------



## Ayana (Oct 30, 2008)

Westbam - Hard Times


----------



## GrimeWire (Oct 30, 2008)

Cluekid Vs L.D. – Not Going 2 Cry


----------



## Caia (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

_The Lemon Song _- *Led Zeppelin*

It's the Zeppelin revisit week


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 30, 2008)

_Poker Face_ - *Lady GaGa*


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Nov 2, 2008)

circles - adam f


----------



## Altron (Nov 2, 2008)

Metallica - Creeping Death


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 2, 2008)

It's the Fear- *Within Temptation*


----------



## Altron (Nov 3, 2008)

Last Train - knotlamp


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 3, 2008)

*Cancer Bats* - Lucifer's Rocking Chair


----------



## KiKeV (Nov 3, 2008)

Kanye West - Throw Some D's (Remix)


----------



## Kencana (Nov 3, 2008)

Sexy Sexy - Cascade (OST Ghost School)


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 3, 2008)

PaperMoon-Tommy Heavenly6

And...Since I saw Tenacious D and The Beastie boys yesterday...

Double Team-Tenacious D


----------



## Altron (Nov 3, 2008)

Suppin Rock - Ogawa Mana


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 3, 2008)

A Tribe Called Quest - Da Booty


----------



## Honzou (Nov 3, 2008)

Jay-z- Dead Presidents II

AZ- Rather Unique


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 3, 2008)

dump the clip - AOTP


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 3, 2008)

Zwei - Dragon


----------



## chacha (Nov 6, 2008)

This weeks song for me is Circa Survive's "Mandala." 

That song rocks my socks off.


----------



## Sen (Nov 6, 2008)

Only Hope - Mandy Moore


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 6, 2008)

Dangerous (remix) - Akon ft Kardinal Offishal


----------



## nanni (Nov 6, 2008)

Go down - AC/DC


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 6, 2008)

Zwei - Dragon


----------



## Euraj (Nov 6, 2008)

_*Neither Of Us Can See*, Incubus_


----------



## Akiana (Nov 7, 2008)

Ghost Town by Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Nov 7, 2008)

green light - john legand


----------



## hannah uchiha (Nov 7, 2008)

Mordred's Lullaby- Heather Dale


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 7, 2008)

Bird York - In The Deep


----------



## FireLorD (Nov 8, 2008)

*Nirvana* - Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 8, 2008)

Fiona Apple - Criminal


----------



## Tachi67 (Nov 8, 2008)

The River - Good Charlotte


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2008)

Heart station-Utada Hikaru


----------



## Kabomacho (Nov 9, 2008)

Papermoon ~ _Tommy Heavenly6_


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey!!! ^^^ Same here!!! 
PaperMoon by Tommy Heavenly6


----------



## Altron (Nov 9, 2008)

Taste My Scythe - Children of Bodom


----------



## Caia (Nov 10, 2008)

Toy Box - Best friend


----------



## cygnus (Nov 10, 2008)

Paul Gilbert - Boku no Atama


----------



## Youngfyre (Nov 10, 2008)

cygnus said:


> Paul Gilbert - Boku no Atama



you sir have good taste in music!

Spaceship one-Paul gilbert


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 10, 2008)

as long as your mine-from the musical wicked


----------



## Javs (Nov 10, 2008)

Misery Business-_Paramore_ Found myself listening to it everyday .


----------



## Daedus (Nov 10, 2008)

Dir en grey - Red Soil


----------



## razieel (Nov 10, 2008)

Kakugo he no midare - by Masanori Takumi

scary week


----------



## thegeek90 (Nov 10, 2008)

Howling-Abingdon Boys School love that song


----------



## Cobra (Nov 11, 2008)

Show me how to live by Audioslave


----------



## depth_perception (Nov 12, 2008)

Nightwish - Lappi (part 1-4)


----------



## nanni (Nov 12, 2008)

Old man - Neil Young


----------



## DominusDeus (Nov 14, 2008)

Death Cab For Cutie - Pity And Fear


*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 




I have such a envy for this stranger lying next to me
Who awakes in the night and slips out into the pre-dawn light
With no words, a clean escape, no promises or messes made
And chops it all up to mistake, mistake, mistake

And there are no tears
Just pity and fear
No vast ravine
Right in between

A storm at sea the bow cracked and I was capsizing
And I sunk below where I swore I would never go
If you can't stand in place you can't tell there's walking away
From who remains, who stays, who stays, who stays

And there are no tears
Just pity and fear
No vast ravine
Right in between

Spare no tears
Just pity and fear
And I recall
The push more than the fall
The push more than the fall


----------



## Bushin (Nov 14, 2008)

FuziGish - Not supposed to be here.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 14, 2008)

The Bones Of You - Elbow


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_smRhuJSQpg[/YOUTUBE]




Hmmm....


----------



## Tachi67 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Bon Jovi* - Born To Be My Baby


----------



## FireLorD (Nov 15, 2008)

*Project Wyze* - Dead Love


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 15, 2008)

Hearts grow - Kasanaru Kage


----------



## yes (Nov 15, 2008)

Rainbow Connection- Jason Mraz


----------



## Mori (Nov 16, 2008)

*Imagine* - John Lennon


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 16, 2008)

*One Be Lo* - _True Love_


----------



## Altron (Nov 16, 2008)

Stever Perry - Oh Cherrie


----------



## Proxy (Nov 16, 2008)

Chevelle - Bend the Bracket


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 16, 2008)

The Crow and the Butterfly-Shinedown


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Nov 16, 2008)

"Grind" - Alice in Chains


----------



## Cobra (Nov 18, 2008)

Rocky Mountain Way by Joe Walsh


----------



## Anjali (Nov 22, 2008)

Jesus - Gackt


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 22, 2008)

Same side of the moon - Corrinne May


----------



## Sharada (Nov 22, 2008)

Santa Baby - Taylor Swift's version :3


----------



## Garfield (Nov 22, 2008)

_Roll yer own_ - *Jethro Tull*


----------



## Altron (Nov 22, 2008)

Muhyul - Kingdom of the Winds OST


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 22, 2008)

Kanye West - Heartless


----------



## Red (Nov 22, 2008)

Blondi89


----------



## FireLorD (Nov 22, 2008)

*Jane Air* - Drugdealers


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Nov 22, 2008)

*If U Seek Amy* - _Britney Spears_


----------



## nanni (Nov 22, 2008)

Dead bodies Everywhere - Korn


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Nov 22, 2008)

Nick Cave - The Willow Garden


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 22, 2008)

Suara - BLUE


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 22, 2008)

sora - Hearts grow


----------



## Sen (Nov 23, 2008)

If I Were A Boy - Beyoncé


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

*"Te Conozco Bien"* - Marc Anthony


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 23, 2008)

It's my dad's birthday today, so this week's song has to be our song. 

Changes-Ozzy Osbourne ft. Kelly Osbourne


----------



## keiiya (Nov 24, 2008)

Sex On Fire - Kings Of Leon


----------



## S (Nov 24, 2008)

*Ceza* - Ben aglamazken


----------



## Altron (Nov 24, 2008)

Children of Bodom - Blodddrunk


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 24, 2008)

If i was your vampire by marilyn manson


----------



## Legion (Nov 24, 2008)

Tool - Aenima.


----------



## nanni (Nov 25, 2008)

Iron man - Black Sabbath.


----------



## Paulina (Nov 25, 2008)

Clandestinos - Nach


----------



## Iso (Nov 25, 2008)

Metallica- All Nightmare Long


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 25, 2008)

crystal castles - xxzxcuzx me


----------



## tgre (Nov 25, 2008)

*Paper Rival* - Payable to Finder


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 25, 2008)

*The Chewinggum Weekend* - Good Life


----------



## S (Nov 25, 2008)

*Bizzy Montana ft. Chakuza* - Stunde Null


----------



## Kabomacho (Nov 25, 2008)

Around the Bend - _The Asteroids Galaxy Tour_


----------



## Altron (Nov 25, 2008)

Nickelback - I'd come for you


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Nov 26, 2008)

The Fiery Furnaces - Tropical Iceland


----------



## koao (Nov 26, 2008)

AKFG - Fujisawa Loser


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Nov 26, 2008)

The Samuel Jackson Five - Person Most Likely To Enjoy The Taste of Human Flesh


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 26, 2008)

*Thelonious Monk* - _Don't Blame Me_


----------



## Altron (Nov 26, 2008)

Hellhounds on my trail - Children of Bodom


----------



## saruichi (Nov 26, 2008)

Nightwish - Amaranth
Sonata Arctica - Don't Say A Word


----------



## tgre (Nov 26, 2008)

ATC - Around the World

Europop ftw


----------



## Stephen (Nov 26, 2008)

As I Lay Dying-Within Destruction


----------



## Stroev (Nov 26, 2008)

_What is Love?_ - Haddaway


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Nov 26, 2008)

"Interstate Love Song" - Stone Temple Pilots

Possibly the best song from the '90s


----------



## vervex (Nov 26, 2008)

I declare my song of the week to be *Street of Dreams by Guns N' Roses*. I've been waiting for their album since years. I am finally rewarded. *can now die in peace*


----------



## Altron (Nov 27, 2008)

Fujisawa Loser - Asian Kung-Fu Generation


----------



## Katsuragi (Nov 27, 2008)

Re:member by Flow


----------



## Iso (Nov 27, 2008)

Elvenking- Another Awful Hobs Tale


----------



## Katkind (Nov 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _【MIKUMIKUDANCE】 - BE MY BABY_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIXJELk0u1g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Nov 27, 2008)

Gym Class Heroes - Life Forever (Fly With Me)


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Nov 27, 2008)

Plies ft. Ne-Yo - Bust It Baby pt.2


----------



## Kameil (Nov 27, 2008)

Kanye west - Paranoid


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 27, 2008)

Enter Shikari - Labyrinth


----------



## Legend (Nov 27, 2008)

Kanye West- Welcome to Heartbreak


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 27, 2008)

"bullet with butterfly wings" - smashing pumpkins


----------



## Mojim (Nov 28, 2008)

MCR - Dead!


----------



## S (Nov 28, 2008)

LACUNA COIL - Closer


----------



## FireLorD (Nov 28, 2008)

*Violent Work Of Art *- Misery Loves You


----------



## Anego (Nov 28, 2008)

Rie Fu - Tsukiakari


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 28, 2008)

seishun line - Ikimono gakari


----------



## yes (Nov 28, 2008)

Panic At The Disco - Lying Is The Most Fun A Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 28, 2008)

Naughty By Nature - O.P.P.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Nov 28, 2008)

Imperfection - Saving Jane


----------



## Kek (Nov 28, 2008)

Depeche Mode- Enjoy the Silence


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 28, 2008)

*Method Man* - _Release Yo Delf_


----------



## Pontago (Nov 29, 2008)

*Tom Cochrane*- Life is a Highway


----------



## SilentxReverie (Nov 29, 2008)

Always by *Big Bang * <3


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 29, 2008)

Caroline - Sunrise


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 29, 2008)

"Mistress" - Disturbed


----------



## Honzou (Nov 29, 2008)

Jakarta- _One Desire_


----------



## Juli (Nov 30, 2008)

Interpol - Pioneer to the falls


----------



## criterion123 (Nov 30, 2008)

I.R.S - Guns N Roses.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 30, 2008)

*MF DOOM ft. Ghostface Killah* - _Rhymes Like Dimes_


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2008)

Gackt -Ash


----------



## S (Nov 30, 2008)

*Chris Brown - Froze*


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 30, 2008)

You're Gonna go Far, Kid-The Offspring


----------



## Major (Nov 30, 2008)

Help - The Beatles


----------



## nanni (Dec 1, 2008)

Chop suey - System of a down


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Dec 1, 2008)

"Come On, Come In" - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Cellar Door (Dec 1, 2008)

Nine Inch Nails - Hurt


----------



## Sima (Dec 1, 2008)

I have two

Decode- Paramore


Fer Sure- The Medic Droid


----------



## Dylan (Dec 1, 2008)

The above has a FANTASTIC taste in music. All the way with...

Paramore - Decode


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 1, 2008)

My Eyes- *Dr. Horrible OST*


----------



## Utz (Dec 1, 2008)

*Duffy* - Stepping Stone

can't stop listening to it, she has a beautiful natural voice


----------



## Garfield (Dec 1, 2008)

_Brimful of Asha_ - *Cornershop*


----------



## Javs (Dec 2, 2008)

Orestes - _A Perfect Circle_


----------



## killinspree42099 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Element eighty*- pancake land


----------



## Dylan (Dec 2, 2008)

_Decode_ ~ *Paramore*


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 2, 2008)

AJ Rafael - Soldier


----------



## Dylan (Dec 2, 2008)

I have another aswell;

_I Caught Myself_ ~ *Paramore*


----------



## Katsuragi (Dec 2, 2008)

Kasanaru Kage by Hearts Grow.


----------



## Anjali (Dec 2, 2008)

Gackt - Doomsday


----------



## Stephen (Dec 2, 2008)

Hollywood Undead-Undead


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 2, 2008)

Basket Case-Green Day


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 2, 2008)

*Madvillain* - _Accordion_


----------



## Tyger (Dec 2, 2008)

Scream Aim fire- Bullet for my Valentine
Hand of Blood- Bullet for my Valentine
Re-Education Through Labor- Rise Against


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 2, 2008)

forever and always - bullet for my valentine


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 3, 2008)

*Circus *- _Britney Spears _


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 3, 2008)

long december-counting crows


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 3, 2008)

*The Bangels *- Eternal Flame


----------



## tgre (Dec 3, 2008)

*Throw me the Statue* - _Take it or Leave it_


----------



## Kuro (Dec 3, 2008)

Opheliac-Emilie Autumn


----------



## docterjoy (Dec 3, 2008)

Astronomy-the Blue Oyster Cult and Metallica versions


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Dec 4, 2008)

Jackie Boyz - _Equilibrium_


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 5, 2008)

GREEN - Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## murasex (Dec 5, 2008)

John Legend - Satisfaction


----------



## S (Dec 5, 2008)

Sugacane - bonecrusher


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2008)

*Guns N' Roses - Shacklers Revenge.*


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Dec 5, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco - Hustlers & Customers


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 5, 2008)

_*Kirkonv?ki *_by Paavoharju


----------



## Youngfyre (Dec 5, 2008)

Bullet for my valentine - Road to Nowhere


----------



## escamoh (Dec 5, 2008)

GY!BE - Storm


----------



## stardust (Dec 5, 2008)

_'Neighborhood #1 (Tunnels)'~ Arcade Fire.

Falling in love with that song all over again._


----------



## Kittan (Dec 5, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco- Game Time.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 5, 2008)

Comfortable Liar - Chevelle


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 6, 2008)

*Notorious BIG* - _Fuck You Tonight_


----------



## Skylit (Dec 6, 2008)

*Hottlips* - Eyes Set to Kill


----------



## IndieCindy (Dec 6, 2008)

Mindless Self Indulgence - Never Wanted To Dance


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 6, 2008)

*Dir en grey* - Glass Skin or Lie Buried With A Vengeance


----------



## saruichi (Dec 6, 2008)

This week it's Idan Raichel Project-  Im Telech
and Sonata Arctica - Over the hills and far away


----------



## FireLorD (Dec 6, 2008)

*A Perfect Circle* - Pet
*3 Pill Morning* - Believe
and
*B-Complexx* - Devil's Jam


----------



## Katsuragi (Dec 6, 2008)

Closer by Inoue Joe


----------



## Reety☆ (Dec 6, 2008)

Pretty Girl - Sugarcult

An AMV got me into that song.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 6, 2008)

Thrash 'Till Death - Destruction


----------



## Kameil (Dec 6, 2008)

Jay-Z - History


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 6, 2008)

_Suzi Quatro and Chris Norman _- *Stumblin´In*


----------



## Hazardous (Dec 6, 2008)

*Dir en Grey* - Mushi


----------



## Tachi67 (Dec 7, 2008)

Don't Stop Believin - Journey


----------



## Juli (Dec 8, 2008)

Nightwish - Bless the child


----------



## Fall Out Girl (Dec 8, 2008)

_*Disturbia by Rhianna!*_


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 8, 2008)

Franklin-Paramore


----------



## nanni (Dec 8, 2008)

Megumi Hayashibara - Kimi Sae Ireba


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 8, 2008)

*Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers* - _Like Someone in Love_


----------



## Cellar Door (Dec 8, 2008)

Interpol - Pioneer to the Fall


----------



## Hana (Dec 8, 2008)

*Mercy* - Duffy

The song just picks me up lately.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 8, 2008)

Pig Destroyer - Towering Flesh


----------



## Bonten (Dec 8, 2008)

Starless - King Crimson


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 8, 2008)

Coldplay - Prospekts March/Poppyfields


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 8, 2008)

Niigaki Risa - Furusato


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Dec 8, 2008)

Godsmack - Sick Of Life


----------



## Ina (Dec 8, 2008)

Keeps getting better - C. Aguilera


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 8, 2008)

Go to sleep by Eminem


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 8, 2008)

Ac/Dc-Highway to Hell


----------



## Suzuka Fujibayashi (Dec 8, 2008)

Marcas de Ayer by Adriana Mezzadri

It's a really beautiful song...


----------



## Mori (Dec 9, 2008)

*Pioneer to the Falls* - Interpol


----------



## Dylan (Dec 9, 2008)

*Paramore - Decode*

STILL!


----------



## Nekomena (Dec 9, 2008)

nininsankyaku - Misono


----------



## Altron (Dec 10, 2008)

Kalmah - They Will Return


----------



## Iso (Dec 11, 2008)

Primal Fear- Black Sun


----------



## Dave (Dec 11, 2008)

if i fall - the white tie affair


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Dec 11, 2008)

Slipknot - Vermillion


----------



## Dylan (Dec 11, 2008)

Paramore - We Are Broken


----------



## Vermillionage (Dec 11, 2008)

oh fortuna-carl orff


----------



## Lissy★ (Dec 13, 2008)

Britney Spears - Circus


----------



## FireLorD (Dec 13, 2008)

*Wicked* - Raisin' Level


----------



## Anjali (Dec 13, 2008)

Ecstasy - ATB


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 13, 2008)

Well there's two...one of a Christmas Nature, "Baby It's Cold Outside" by Greta Stapler and then the other is "If I Could Fly" by Joe Santarini


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 13, 2008)

morris-desire


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 13, 2008)

Anjali said:


> Ecstasy - ATB


 
Same here! 'Cept I like the Remix more.


----------



## Altron (Dec 14, 2008)

The Modern Rome Burning - Anti-Flag


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 14, 2008)

Sodom - M-16


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 14, 2008)

*Genghis Tron* - White Walls


----------



## IndieCindy (Dec 14, 2008)

Lorry Driver - Radio 1....

...I think someone on Radio 1 did it, anyway. xD


----------



## OokamiAnko (Dec 14, 2008)

Dido - Thank you 
 It's pretty..


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 14, 2008)

boa - Duvet


----------



## Munken (Dec 14, 2008)

Ronald Jenkees - Throwing Fire


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 14, 2008)

Labi Siffre "My Song"


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 14, 2008)

Bliss by Muse


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 14, 2008)

the figurehead by The Cure.


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 14, 2008)

妖精-May'n


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 14, 2008)

Deicide by Golem of Flesh


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 14, 2008)

"Full Moon" by The Black Ghost ^^ ( Twilight SoundTracks ) ahahha


----------



## Mori (Dec 16, 2008)

*Into the Fire* - Thirteen Senses


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 16, 2008)

Footprints on my heart - Paula Deanda


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 16, 2008)

"Heart of Sword ~Yokae Mae~" - T.M. Revolution


----------



## Garfield (Dec 16, 2008)

_Tonto_ - *Battles*


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 16, 2008)

_Obokuri Eeumi_ - Ikue Asazaki


----------



## abstract (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Nekomena (Dec 16, 2008)

starry heavens - day after tomorrow


----------



## Hope (Dec 16, 2008)

Katy Perry - Fingerprints


----------



## tgre (Dec 16, 2008)

hrmm

tough one...

I'm going to say:

Madvillain - Accordion


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 17, 2008)

Take on me- A-ha

I never really listened to this song until a few days ago, the lyrics are actually funny, and when He hits that high note, that was pretty cool.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 17, 2008)

Kashiwa Daisuke - Stella


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 17, 2008)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> hrmm
> 
> tough one...
> 
> ...



Same here.

Fucking TJ


----------



## koao (Dec 17, 2008)

Kanye West - Love Lockdown


----------



## Altron (Dec 17, 2008)

The Modern Rome Burning - Anti-Flag


----------



## Gregasaurus Rex (Dec 18, 2008)

Apocalypse Please - Muse


----------



## Anjali (Dec 18, 2008)

Apocalyptica - I Don't Care


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 18, 2008)

"bring it!" - cobra starship


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 18, 2008)

this week's song shall be... Last Christmas by Jimmy Eat World : )


----------



## Fall Out Girl (Dec 18, 2008)

_*Yay for Jimmy Eat World! The new Fall Out Boy album is so cool! Ive been listening to I dont care on repeat for days!*_


----------



## boognishrising (Dec 19, 2008)

yankee bayonet by the decemberists.


----------



## Uzumaki Karin (Dec 19, 2008)

Silent night, Bodom Night-Children of Bodom (Fro Stockholm knockout live album)


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Dec 19, 2008)

Seether - Fuck It


----------



## Starrk (Dec 19, 2008)

Scream - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Barinax (Dec 19, 2008)

I have no idea why. I only heard the song on Monday...

*Hey - Pixies*

...


----------



## Tachi67 (Dec 19, 2008)

Love Story - Taylor Swift (I dont know why though lol)
Rainy Monday - Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## Altron (Dec 19, 2008)

Finntroll - Korpens Saga


----------



## Barinax (Dec 19, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Weyc2OgYh5w[/YOUTUBE]
Ok, maybe not. But yes, ever since I heard the song *Space oddity by David Bowie* used in a commercial, I've liked it a lot. The thing is, although I've always wanted to get more into David Bowie, this one had to be... through a commericial for a Japanese drama... D:

It makes me feel a little guilty.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Dec 20, 2008)

Mother's Little Helper - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Caia (Dec 20, 2008)

Ian Oliver ft. Shantel - Bucovina :WOW


----------



## happygolucky (Dec 20, 2008)

17 - Kings of Leon


----------



## Anjali (Dec 20, 2008)

Mind Forest - Gackt


----------



## Levithian (Dec 20, 2008)

Paint it Black.


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 20, 2008)

boa - Elephant


----------



## Vongola (Dec 20, 2008)

Diktat - Napalm Death


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 20, 2008)

Since I'll be leaving tomorrow and won't be on the interwebs for two weeks...might as well do this a day early  

The song of this week is Fortune Faded-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## FireLorD (Dec 20, 2008)

*Insolence* - Poison Well


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 2008)

*Comfortably Numb* - Pink Floyd


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 20, 2008)

The Joker.

Some people call me the Space cowboy!


----------



## Stroev (Dec 20, 2008)

_Time_ - Pink Floyd


----------



## TheProdigy200 (Dec 21, 2008)

Daphne Loves Derby - Middle Middle


----------



## murasex (Dec 21, 2008)

Vistoso Bosses - Delirious


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 21, 2008)

"sex and candy" - marcy playground


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nickelback-Gotta be somebody


----------



## Kabomacho (Dec 21, 2008)

Frontline ~ _Pillar_


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 21, 2008)

Read my mind by The Killers


----------



## Friday (Dec 21, 2008)

Love Bomb by N.E.R.D.


----------



## Tachi67 (Dec 22, 2008)

I Don't Want To Miss A Thing - Aerosmith


----------



## batanga (Dec 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]twQlpFrm5iM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Dec 22, 2008)

Pork and Beans - Weezer


----------



## narutokungames (Dec 22, 2008)

White Christmas - EP


----------



## cbent22 (Dec 23, 2008)

Jack Johnson Banana Pancakes


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 23, 2008)

my sotw just changed thanks to my friend korin 
"sed ed rocks" - smosh&&i set my friends on fire


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 23, 2008)

Kayo Dot - Wayfarer


Sing to me a romance, sire
That splendid trod the starry roads.
All ye dust-strewn travellers, hasten
To the hearthside!
What seest thou, wayfarer,
Upon thy journey to a citrine sun?

Caves of candlelight with amethyst imbued,
Opal skulls of opal creatures decorating tombs!
Woods of columned water supporting ceilings breathing blue,
Seascapes fill'd with poison, lonely, waiting for the few
Final scarlet denizens to march into the scorching fumes!

Stalks of lapis lazuli groaning against a tired breeze,
Sparkling in the quaint moonlight, and owls' eyes in sapphire trees,
Hooting to one year of moons that hang on petals in the air!
Growing ghosts in silver pots upon a silent windowsill,
Built into the side of nothing built into a nothing hill!

A cage that housed a nightingale was hung upon a shepherd's crook;
He lightly stepp'd across the tide, his statuary effervescing.
Boughs dipped their lovely heads into the lake of one-thousand tiers
To admire an Absinthe floodgate, and a piquant gallery.

Morning, and the dreamers fade
Like lovers' gazes past their hour.
Cannot sunrise wait forever
For its time?

Farewell, starry wayfarer,
I'll bless your name when I dream of you.

​


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 24, 2008)

Meshuggah - Dancers To A Discordant System


----------



## Juli (Dec 24, 2008)

Muse - Starlight


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2008)

Un-Chan said:


> my sotw just changed thanks to my friend korin
> "sed ed rocks" - smosh&&i set my friends on fire





The whole point of 'Your song of the Week' is that you only post... _once a week_.


----------



## Tyger (Dec 24, 2008)

Hard to choose. 

Pull Me Under- Dream Theater 
Deliver Us From Evil- Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## nanni (Dec 24, 2008)

River below - Billy Talent


----------



## Lady Gaga (inactive) (Dec 24, 2008)

*Lady Gaga-Just Dance

Britney Spears-Quicksand

Pussycat Dolls- I Hate This Part*


----------



## Kreig (Dec 24, 2008)

Andria - La Dispute


----------



## animebutterfly (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Anthony- "Valio La Pena" It's really nice to dance to!


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 25, 2008)

Eternal Decision - Hunger


----------



## Dre (Dec 25, 2008)

this

*smh...*


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2008)

Knowledge God - Raekwon


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 26, 2008)

i'm leaving for a trip tomorrow, so i'll post mine now 
"kare kare" - steriogram


----------



## Mori (Dec 26, 2008)

_Sheryl no Aimo_ - May'n

About time they released this version.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Dec 26, 2008)

i gotta pocket gotta pocket gotta pocket  full'a sunshine!!
i gotta pocket gotta pocket gotta pocket  fulla sunshine!!!


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 26, 2008)

Un-Chan said:


> i'm leaving for a trip tomorrow, so i'll post mine now
> "kare kare" - steriogram



How can you know what your song of next week is this week?


----------



## Suzie (Dec 26, 2008)

*Run* by *Snow Patrol* ~


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 26, 2008)

Sidewalks by Story Of The Year


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2008)

_I'm So Fly- Slim feat. Young Joc and Shawty Lo._

It has a nice, soft, catchy beat. There's nothing rated R in it either, making the song something you can listen to just about anywhere.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 26, 2008)

*Diva* - _Beyonce_


----------



## Disturbia (Dec 26, 2008)

This week: Sober by Pink


----------



## Jaded Heart (Dec 26, 2008)

Bulletproof *by* The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## FireLorD (Dec 26, 2008)

*LeveL* - Down


----------



## Fin (Dec 27, 2008)

Rick Ross - Pill Poppin Animal


----------



## aztec92 (Dec 27, 2008)

Flyleaf - All around me


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Dec 27, 2008)

Black Star - Thieves In The Night


----------



## chidori09 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hollywood Whore- Papa Roach


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 27, 2008)

Kimi to iu hana by Asian Kung-Fu Generation


----------



## Captain Snow (Dec 29, 2008)

Apollo 440 - Lost in Space


----------



## Katsuragi (Dec 29, 2008)

Fighting Dreamers by Flow


----------



## SSJLance (Dec 29, 2008)

Right now some band did a cover of that song Swing ( now let me see those hips SWING!) here's a link to the song:


----------



## Kuro (Dec 29, 2008)

It's a tie between
Corrinne May - On The Side Of Me
and
Kutless - Winds of Change


----------



## ii_can_save_myself (Dec 29, 2008)

my song this week is best friend by toy box ( yea i kno its old)


----------



## Mυgen (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm listening to Unfinished Sympathy by Massive Attack this week 
It's old but a classic for sure


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 30, 2008)

Converge - Fault and Fracture


----------



## Proxy (Dec 30, 2008)

Chevelle - Point #1


----------



## animebutterfly (Dec 30, 2008)

My song this week is "Ese Hombre" by India.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Dec 30, 2008)

Kill Yr Idols by Sonic Youth


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 30, 2008)

Right now by Akon


----------



## Ayana (Dec 30, 2008)

Big Cyc - Aberdeen


----------



## Tetos (Dec 30, 2008)

Alesana - Ambrosia

Oh god =]


----------



## olaf (Dec 30, 2008)

jizz in my pants


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 30, 2008)

Broken Strings - James Morrison/Nelly Furtado


----------



## Anjali (Dec 30, 2008)

Paul van Dyk - Let Go


----------



## Baub (Dec 30, 2008)

Stone Temple Pilots - Trippin' On A Hole In A Paper Heart


----------



## Kankurette (Dec 30, 2008)

Tori Amos - Pretty Good Year
Me and my boyfriend split up last week. Tori's good to listen to when you've dumped your boyfriend.


----------



## April (Dec 30, 2008)

Almost Easy - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Mori (Dec 30, 2008)

_96 Quite Bitter Beings_ - CKY


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Dec 30, 2008)

It's a tie.

*Paramore* - _Pressure_ (Simlish)

*Red* - _Breathe into Me_

...
Blame the Pikachu video for the last one


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Dec 30, 2008)

The Stroke - Billy Squier


----------



## Jaded Heart (Dec 30, 2008)

I Don't Feel Like Dancing *by* Scissor Sisters


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 31, 2008)

Supastylin - Groove Armada

Great track.


----------



## nanni (Dec 31, 2008)

Madonna said:


> jizz in my pants



my cock in a box


----------



## Juli (Dec 31, 2008)

Placebo - Song to say goodbye


----------



## Bonten (Dec 31, 2008)

Lazy - Deep Purple


----------



## Cellar Door (Dec 31, 2008)

Interpol - Leif Erikson

So godly.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 31, 2008)

Let it Happen- *Jimmy Eat World*


----------



## Teraldriel (Dec 31, 2008)

Billy Talent - Worker Bees


----------



## Major (Jan 1, 2009)

Strange Fruit - Billy Holiday.


----------



## Nubile (Jan 2, 2009)

Andrew Bird - Why?

I know it's contrary to the mood of the song, but I think the violins here are so fucking sexy. I can do a slow, strip-tease number to this.


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 2, 2009)

Ummm...little late this week, but...I guess it's never too late 

Well, my lil cuzins fav song is So What by Pink, and for the last two weeks in California, all he would do is blast that song throughout the house and put the song on repeat...

So...I guess...since it's stuck in my head...
*
So What-Pink*


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 2, 2009)

White Light ~ Counterstrike (dnb).


----------



## Jackal (Jan 2, 2009)

Remember The Name - Fort Minor.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Crimewave - Crystal Castles


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 2, 2009)

Bloodhound Gang -- The Bad Touch


----------



## FireLorD (Jan 2, 2009)

*Project Wyze* - Only If I Knew


----------



## Anjali (Jan 2, 2009)

Meiko Kaji - The Flower Of Carnage


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 2, 2009)

ALI PROJECT - Otome no Inori


----------



## Worlds Apart (Jan 2, 2009)

Tori Amos - Winter


----------



## Yosha (Jan 3, 2009)

*mstrkrft* - monster hospital (remix)


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Jan 3, 2009)

Gojira - Flying Whales


----------



## blue berry (Jan 3, 2009)

Climax Jump Den-Rider Form - Masaki Terasoma, Seki Toshihiko, Kuji Yuda (?) and Keinchi Suzumira


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 3, 2009)

brooklyn go hard- jay z


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 3, 2009)

*MF Doom ft. Mr Fantastik* - _Rapp Snitch Knisshes_


----------



## Thelonious (Jan 4, 2009)

Lacuna Coil- Our Truth


----------



## raininggemini (Jan 4, 2009)

Creed - One Last Breath

(They're a few years back, but they're epic )


----------



## KengouXIII (Jan 4, 2009)

acid breath - janne da arc!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 4, 2009)

Can't Believe It [Ft. Lil Wayne]


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 4, 2009)

It's sunday again  

Here is my song of the week 

This years love-David Grey 


I love  ya and miss ya, Babe!!!!


----------



## chaosakita (Jan 4, 2009)

Nobuchika Eri - Voice


----------



## Alice (Jan 4, 2009)

Ayaka - Jewelry day


----------



## Tyger (Jan 4, 2009)

deliver us from evil- bullet for my valentine


----------



## Katkind (Jan 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _MikuMiku Dance - Virtual Insanity Comparison_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zrTHVbkDwc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 4, 2009)

Kreator - World Anarchy


----------



## nanni (Jan 4, 2009)

Streamline - System Of A Down


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 4, 2009)

yesterday - *The Beatles*


----------



## ~Abelish (Jan 4, 2009)

Tokyo police club- Graves


----------



## Abigail (Jan 5, 2009)

The Sleep - *Pantera*.


----------



## Bushin (Jan 5, 2009)

Sonic Syndicate - Power Shift


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 5, 2009)

Baptism - Crystal Castles


----------



## testxxxx (Jan 5, 2009)

_The little things - Danny Elfman_


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 5, 2009)

Smile-Lily Allen


----------



## Larethian (Jan 5, 2009)

Dan Le Sac vs Scroobius Pip - Look For The Woman


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

Everlong-Foo Fighters


----------



## exmorte (Jan 5, 2009)

Keane- Spiraling


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 5, 2009)

"scandalous scholastics" - gym class heroes


----------



## Altron (Jan 5, 2009)

Ensiferum - Ahti


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 6, 2009)

luxurious- gwen stefani


----------



## KohZa (Jan 6, 2009)

Paramore-Decode


----------



## Major (Jan 6, 2009)

My pants are falling down - Dieselboy


----------



## qaara (Jan 6, 2009)

boom boom satellites - play


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 7, 2009)

Leona Lewis - Run


----------



## Nekomena (Jan 7, 2009)

nokorikaze - Ikimono-gakari (again... )


----------



## Anjali (Jan 7, 2009)

Gackt - Ghost


----------



## RivFader (Jan 7, 2009)

Dire Straits - Money For Nothing


----------



## Altron (Jan 7, 2009)

Rege Diabolicus - Rotting Christ


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 7, 2009)

Owen Fights Death- *Torchwood OST*


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 7, 2009)

_Use Somebody_ - *Kings of Leon*


----------



## Tachi67 (Jan 7, 2009)

Homecoming - *Hey Monday*


----------



## Mori (Jan 8, 2009)

_The Nothing_ - Skycamefalling


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 8, 2009)

3-way tie this time. 

"the queen and i" - gym class heroes
"4 minutes" - justin timberlake/madonna
"cookie jar" - gym class heroes


----------



## Cellar Door (Jan 8, 2009)

Damien Rice - 9 Crimes


----------



## Mυgen (Jan 8, 2009)

Bloc Party - Trojan Horse


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jan 8, 2009)

*Buck 65* ~ _Cries A Girl_


----------



## Jessica (Jan 8, 2009)

*Scorpions* - Rock You Like A Hurricane


I don't know why, but it's been stuck in my head lately.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 8, 2009)

Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond


----------



## Ayana (Jan 8, 2009)

Feeder - Just A Day


----------



## FireLorD (Jan 9, 2009)

*Calm Chaos* - Heroin(e)


----------



## Heran (Jan 9, 2009)

Mott The Hoople - Black Scorpio


----------



## Tetos (Jan 9, 2009)

Alesana - The Third Temptation Of Paris

Beautiful :]


----------



## Altron (Jan 9, 2009)

Rotting Christ - Rege Diabolicus


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 9, 2009)

Run DMC - Tougher Than Leather


----------



## Milly (Jan 9, 2009)

"The World Is Yours" by Nas


----------



## Helix (Jan 9, 2009)

Jem - 24

..........


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 9, 2009)

Love Don't Live Here by S.A.S. ft. Nicole Wray.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 9, 2009)

Modest Mouse - Ocean Breathes Salty


----------



## Kreig (Jan 9, 2009)

Goodbye, Goodnight, For Good - Alesana


----------



## chaosakita (Jan 9, 2009)

Kalafina - serenato


----------



## Baluskavitch (Jan 9, 2009)

The Killers - A Dustland Fairy Tale


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 12, 2009)

dosed-red hot chili peppers


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 12, 2009)

*King Geedorah* - _Fazers_


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 12, 2009)

"remember to feel real" - armor for sleep


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 12, 2009)

*Single Ladies (Put a Ring on it)* - _Beyonce_


----------



## Yosha (Jan 12, 2009)

*OutKast* - West Savannah


----------



## animebutterfly (Jan 12, 2009)

"Blood"- My Chemical Romance


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 12, 2009)

Pelican - Aurora Borealis


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 12, 2009)

Decapitated - The Eye of Horus


----------



## RivFader (Jan 12, 2009)

Bal Sagoth - The Dark Liege of Chaos is Unleashed at the Ensorcelled Shrine of A'Zura Kai (The Splendour of a Thousand Swords Gleaming Beneath the Blazon of the Hyperborean Empire Part II)


----------



## Milly (Jan 12, 2009)

"Yes" by Lil Wayne ft. Pharrell


----------



## victorvscn (Jan 12, 2009)

The Misery - Sonata Arctica
Still Loving You - Scorpions


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 12, 2009)

Attomica - Deathraiser


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 12, 2009)

big pun- im not a player


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 12, 2009)

*Notorious BIG* - _Unbelievable_


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 12, 2009)

Speak in Tongues [remix] - *Fingertight*


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 12, 2009)

Post Blue by Placebo


----------



## Major (Jan 13, 2009)

Cape Flats - Brasse van die Kaap 

Love these boys, they were so much fun to party with, and boy could they dance  

RIP Mr Fat we miss you


----------



## Proxy (Jan 14, 2009)

Alice in Chains - Would?


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jan 14, 2009)

Byrn - Vampire Weekend.. then.. look at sign


----------



## Mori (Jan 14, 2009)

_Kiri_ - Monoral


----------



## Baluskavitch (Jan 14, 2009)

The Postal Service - Brand New Colony


----------



## Nekomena (Jan 14, 2009)

Kasanaru Kage - Hearts grow


----------



## Yosha (Jan 14, 2009)

*blu & exile* - below the heavens


----------



## vervex (Jan 15, 2009)

The Teenagers - Homecoming


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 15, 2009)

Abingdon Boys School - STRENGTH


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 15, 2009)

Iron & Wine - Boy With A Coin


----------



## Honzou (Jan 15, 2009)

The Streets- Sharp Darts


----------



## midnight_walker (Jan 15, 2009)

Opeth - Black Rose Immortal


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 15, 2009)

Love Song - Taylor Swift


----------



## Heran (Jan 15, 2009)

Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit


----------



## Tetos (Jan 15, 2009)

Breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane (Acoustic Version)


----------



## FireLorD (Jan 15, 2009)

*Hollywood Undead* - Undead


----------



## Koi (Jan 15, 2009)

"Tribute" - Tenacious D.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2009)

Heran said:


> Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit



Good pick.

*Kylee* - Vacancy

Yes, I'm watching Xam'd.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 16, 2009)

FireLorD said:


> *Hollywood Undead* - Undead


second favorite band right here, bby. 

that last song from disaster movie.
I'M FUCKING HANNAH MONTANA


----------



## A7X (Jan 16, 2009)

Kings of leon-Use somebody  suck a great track


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 16, 2009)

*My Chemical Romance* - I'm Not Okay


----------



## Sage Chakra (Jan 16, 2009)

30 seconds to mars´- The Kill


----------



## nanni (Jan 16, 2009)

Atwa - System Of A Down


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 16, 2009)

Black Star - Astronomy


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 16, 2009)

Muse - Plug In Baby


----------



## sharingan7 (Jan 17, 2009)

Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 17, 2009)

The RH factor- dj Psycut feat psycut feat erykah badu and q-tip fire!!!!


----------



## Altron (Jan 17, 2009)

Rise Against - Paper Wings


----------



## Shirker (Jan 17, 2009)

Creep - Radiohead


----------



## Sen316 (Jan 17, 2009)

Little Lies - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Tachi67 (Jan 18, 2009)

Josey - Hey Monday


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 18, 2009)

Ice Cube & Dr DRE - Natural Born Killaz


----------



## Kittan (Jan 18, 2009)

Lupe Fiasco- Little Weapon


----------



## chaosakita (Jan 18, 2009)

Superfly - Perfect Lie


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 18, 2009)

_Science Fiction_ - *Rufio*


----------



## Altron (Jan 18, 2009)

Adema - Immortal


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 18, 2009)

Kreator - Servant in Heaven, King in Hell


----------



## kchi55 (Jan 18, 2009)

Robert Miles - Children


----------



## Nekomena (Jan 18, 2009)

Kasanaru Kage - Hearts grow.


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 18, 2009)

Danse Russe-Hurt


----------



## Fraust (Jan 19, 2009)

Tommy Heavenly6 - Paper moon


----------



## Eki (Jan 19, 2009)

Happy Ending- Tech N9ne


----------



## animebutterfly (Jan 19, 2009)

Elvis Crespo- "Suavemente."


----------



## Leraine (Jan 19, 2009)

クラムボン - ドラマチック

If I just knew what the hell I'm listening to.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 19, 2009)

"damn you look good and i'm drunk (scandalous)" - cobra starship


----------



## seventhassasin (Jan 19, 2009)

This week the song that I always crave to listen is 
Phantom of the Opera by Nightwish






website/


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 19, 2009)

Cattle Decapitation - The Gardeners Of Eden


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 19, 2009)

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## Apollo IV (Jan 20, 2009)

Mahgeetah by My Morning Jacket


----------



## Anjali (Jan 20, 2009)

U2 - Vertigo


----------



## narutokungames (Jan 20, 2009)

Breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane


----------



## Uchiha Sasuke (Jan 20, 2009)

Lupe Fiasco - Blackout


----------



## testxxxx (Jan 20, 2009)

_Spinnerette _-  *Ghetto Love*


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 20, 2009)

Forever Young - Youth Group


----------



## leiferiksson58 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jan 20, 2009)

Fall Out Boy - I Dont Care

Its my ring tone  :>


----------



## LIGHTPIE7 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mine for the week of 1/18/09 is 

Motley Crue- Dr. Feelgood


----------



## blue berry (Jan 20, 2009)

Paitence - Take that


----------



## Mori (Jan 21, 2009)

*Drain You* - Nirvana


----------



## FireLorD (Jan 23, 2009)

*Come To Dolly* - Minus Season


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2009)

Common Ft. Pharrell - Announcement


----------



## midnight_walker (Jan 23, 2009)

Immortal - In My Kingdom Cold


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 23, 2009)

House of Cards - *Radiohead*


----------



## animebutterfly (Jan 23, 2009)

Mark Anthony-"Valio La Pena" 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mr6oeNmyP-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Altron (Jan 23, 2009)

Rotting Christ - Rege Diabolicus


----------



## Juli (Jan 23, 2009)

"Die unstillbare Gier" from the Musical "Tanz der Vampire"


----------



## PrometheusZero (Jan 23, 2009)

This week I have been mostley listening to Sucker Pin by Modeselektor!


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 23, 2009)

Wet Sand-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Felt (Jan 23, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-29jqrdYbvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Baluskavitch (Jan 24, 2009)

Aphex Twin - Windowlicker


----------



## KabutoOrochimaruLoverxx (Jan 24, 2009)

Kiss Me - New Found Glory


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSRjYYUE-_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Proxy (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ace of Spades* - Motorhead


----------



## Mihael Keehl (Jan 24, 2009)

Romanticist by The Stalin.


----------



## Tachi67 (Jan 24, 2009)

The Hell Song - Sum 41


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 24, 2009)

RJD2-*Clean Living *


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 24, 2009)

Pot Kettle Black by Tilly and the Wall has probably been blasted out of my stereo more than any other song this week, love it.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 24, 2009)

Teenage Opression by Freak Nasties


----------



## nanni (Jan 24, 2009)

Nights In White Satin - The Moody Blue


----------



## saruichi (Jan 25, 2009)

Ayreon - Loser (Yeah I know the album version is better but for some reason this version is the one that's been on repeat all week)

Oh and Teräsbetoni - Missä miehet ratsastaa and Korpiklaani - Keep on Galloping have also been listened to alot this week too.

Edit: Forgot Nightwish- Sleeping Sun!!


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 25, 2009)

Supermassive Black Hole-Muse


----------



## Major (Jan 26, 2009)

Death Wish - Nujabes


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 26, 2009)

"viva la vida" - coldplay

pek


----------



## Ayana (Jan 26, 2009)

The Birthday Massacre - Walking With Strangers


----------



## Hope (Jan 26, 2009)

The Fear - Lily Allen


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 26, 2009)

Dina Carroll - Someone Like You


----------



## Yosha (Jan 26, 2009)

*Notorious B.I.G.* - Hypnotize


----------



## stardust (Jan 26, 2009)

_'Stupidly Happy' ~ XTC

It's such a Summery song, and with the weather being absolutely atrocious outside, one would feel slightly more cheerful just listening to it._


----------



## Grangan (Jan 26, 2009)

Stricken by Disturbed, saw them friday.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 26, 2009)

tevin campbell can we talk


----------



## beads (Jan 26, 2009)

Lost, by Gorilla Zoe.


----------



## chaosakita (Jan 26, 2009)

Fayray - zero


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Jan 26, 2009)

Radiohead - In Limbo


----------



## Nekomena (Jan 26, 2009)

Blue bird - Ikimono-gakari
Seishun line - Ikimono-gakari


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jan 27, 2009)

Canopus - Kenmochi Hidefumi. I have the whole album on repeat this week.


----------



## Altron (Jan 27, 2009)

Kotoko - Special Life!


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 28, 2009)

Techno Syndrome *by* The Immortals


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2009)

Sleepwalker - Megadeth


----------



## Baluskavitch (Jan 28, 2009)

Bloc Party - Flux


----------



## cygnus (Jan 29, 2009)

Alter Bridge - Blackbird


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 29, 2009)

anything by cobra starship



NOTE: that's not a song. i literally mean anything by them. they're my current obsession.


----------



## Honzou (Jan 29, 2009)

Rob Zombie- The scorpion sleeps
AZ-Rather Unique


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 29, 2009)

One Republic - Stop And Stare


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 29, 2009)

Lighthouse Family - High


----------



## Skylit (Jan 29, 2009)

*It snows in Hell* - Lordi


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh No- *Heavy*


----------



## Stroev (Jan 29, 2009)

_Under Pressure_ - Queen


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 29, 2009)

SHACHI - 孤高之花


----------



## A7X (Jan 29, 2009)

Elderly Woman sitting behind the counter in a small town- pearl Jam


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 29, 2009)

ravex - Believe in Love ft. BoA


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Jan 29, 2009)

1,2,3,4- plain white t's


----------



## FireLorD (Jan 30, 2009)

*A Perfect Circle* - Pet


----------



## FonsEtOrigo (Jan 30, 2009)

The World We Live In - The Killers


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 30, 2009)

I believe in a thing called love- The Darkness
It´s old but I love it.


----------



## Anjali (Jan 30, 2009)

Gackt - Ghost


----------



## Major (Jan 30, 2009)

Rape Me - Richard Cheese


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jan 30, 2009)

Beach Boys - Kokomo


----------



## Tetos (Jan 30, 2009)

30 Seconds To Mars - From Yesterday

=]


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 30, 2009)

Pennyroyal Tea - *Nirvana*


----------



## Table (Jan 30, 2009)

"That Wouldn't be Right" by The Stevedores <333


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2009)

Play your cards right - Common


----------



## Mori (Jan 31, 2009)

*So What'cha Want* - Beastie Boys


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jan 31, 2009)

singin in the rain - gene kelly version


----------



## narutokungames (Jan 31, 2009)

Thre Little Birds by Bob Marley


----------



## Tachi67 (Jan 31, 2009)

Damn Girl - The All-American Rejects


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 31, 2009)

Suck My Kiss *by* The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## chaosakita (Feb 1, 2009)

Spontania feat. Ito Yuna - Ima Demo Zutto


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 1, 2009)

Had Enough- *Three Days Grace*


----------



## Altron (Feb 1, 2009)

Meg Rock - Egao no Riyuu


----------



## koao (Feb 1, 2009)

Lovers in Japan - Coldplay


----------



## Felt (Feb 1, 2009)

Blur - Tender

I forgot about this song for a long time, then I found myself singing it, so decided to listen to it again.  I've now beenlistening pretty much every day this week :3


----------



## midnight_walker (Feb 1, 2009)

Volbeat - A Moment Forever


----------



## Juli (Feb 1, 2009)

The Killers - Somebody told me


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 1, 2009)

_We've Had Enough_ - *Alkaline Trio*


----------



## Ashiya (Feb 1, 2009)

Hana - Orange range 

It's so bright and cheery.


----------



## Captain Snow (Feb 1, 2009)

When the Lights are Down by Kamelot

It sounds kind of...magical.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 2, 2009)

Have a couple:

Rompeprop - Vaginal Luftwaffe
Job For A Cowboy - Entombment of a Machine
The Dillinger Escape Plan - Fix Your Face


----------



## DyersEve (Feb 2, 2009)

_Lenny_-Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Feb 2, 2009)

Tupac-Old School


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 2, 2009)

Play With Bootsy - *Bootsy Collins FT. Kelli Ali*


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 2, 2009)

"crushcrushcrush" - paramore


----------



## Abigail (Feb 2, 2009)

Retrovertigo - *Mr. Bungle*.


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 2, 2009)

Don't Forget Me-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Honzou (Feb 2, 2009)

George Lam- A man of Determination

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN_hCJMVaAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 2, 2009)

I won't let you down -  *The Subways*


----------



## Koi (Feb 3, 2009)

"Oye Como Va" - Santana.


----------



## JJ (Feb 3, 2009)

SOS (Anything but Love) - Apocalyptica featuring Cristina Scabbia


----------



## Grangan (Feb 3, 2009)

Disturbed:  Just Stop

Cant stop listening to them sense seeing them live last week.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 4, 2009)

*black francis* - threshold apprehension


----------



## Cirus (Feb 4, 2009)

Return to Inocence - Enigma

as seen in this vid at 6:00


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 4, 2009)

jizz in my pants


----------



## boognishrising (Feb 4, 2009)

jolene- dolly parton


----------



## Lamb (Feb 4, 2009)

*Starfucker* - _German Love_

been jamming to it a bit lately, so might as well give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm On A Boat - The Lonely Island Ft. T-Pain


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 5, 2009)

Cam'Ron - I Hate My Job


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Feb 5, 2009)

Black Sabbath-War Pigs


----------



## Mori (Feb 5, 2009)

*Hatebreeder* - Children of Bodom


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 6, 2009)

"Another Part Of Me"- Michael Jackson


----------



## Juice (Feb 7, 2009)

Cherry Pie - Insane Clown Posse.


----------



## nanni (Feb 7, 2009)

Purple Pills - D12


----------



## scerpers (Feb 7, 2009)

Chik Habit by Blackbulb


----------



## Hope (Feb 7, 2009)

Metro Station - Shake It


----------



## Baub (Feb 7, 2009)

Little Anthony and The Imperials-Hurt So Bad


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 7, 2009)

*Dan le Sac vs Scroobius Pip* - Waiting for the Beat to Kick In

Just fucking brilliant.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 7, 2009)

_harry caray frontier guide hawkeye_- *Them, Roarintwenties*


----------



## FireLorD (Feb 7, 2009)

*Trapt* - Waiting
and
*(Hed) Planet Earth* - Sophia


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 7, 2009)

Licking Cream- *Sugar&Spice*


----------



## blue berry (Feb 8, 2009)

Maboroshi - Ikimono-Gakari


----------



## Skylit (Feb 8, 2009)

*Mora* - Sonny Moore


----------



## Abigail (Feb 8, 2009)

Deliverance - *Opeth*


----------



## chaosakita (Feb 8, 2009)

Kitade Nana - Tsukihana


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 8, 2009)

When you were young-The Killers


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 8, 2009)

Stop This Song (Lovesick Melody) - Paramore


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 8, 2009)

*Stir it up* - Bob Marley and The Wailers

alot of you guys listen to some cheesy bullshit


----------



## DyersEve (Feb 9, 2009)

911 For Peace- Anti-Flag


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 9, 2009)

i have a few, actually. 

"pre-teen violence" - mindless self indulgence
"^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" - mindless self indulgence
"the church of hot addiction" - cobra starship


----------



## Leraine (Feb 9, 2009)

*Emancipator]* _Soon it will be cold enough to build fire_

It was one fo the few songs I could listen to.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 9, 2009)

*Protest The Hero * - _Bloodmeat_

fucking epic.


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm working on an AMV...so this song is stuck in my head...

Hallelujah-Paramore


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 9, 2009)

_Time to Pretend_ - *MGMT*


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 9, 2009)

_Soul to squeeze_ - *Red Hot Chili Peppers*


----------



## killinspree42099 (Feb 9, 2009)

*SLIPKNOT*- eyeless


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 9, 2009)

Naruto Shippuuden OST - heaven shaking event


amazing


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2009)

Spaceman - The Killers


----------



## Fraust (Feb 9, 2009)

Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics


----------



## nanni (Feb 9, 2009)

All you need is love - The Beatles


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Taproot - Forever Endeavor*

Off the *Blue-Sky Research* album


----------



## Stroev (Feb 9, 2009)

_Eleanor Rigby_ - The Beatles


----------



## Gaara Ultimate Sand Ninja (Feb 10, 2009)

Linkin Park- BLEED IT OUT


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 10, 2009)

Baby It's You (LIVE AT THE BBC) - The Beatles


----------



## Skylit (Feb 10, 2009)

*Failure by Designer Jeans* - From First to Last


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 10, 2009)

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## Juli (Feb 11, 2009)

Alanis Morissette - Not as we


----------



## Nubile (Feb 11, 2009)

Last.fm says that I've replayed *Lykke Li*'s _Let it fall_ a lot this week.

Hm. I thought I played more of Milosh


----------



## Abigail (Feb 11, 2009)

Heir Apparent - *Opeth*


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Feb 12, 2009)

End of all hope - *nightwish*


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 12, 2009)

Bass Mekanik - Drop The Bass


----------



## Ashiya (Feb 12, 2009)

White Horse - Taylor Swift


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 12, 2009)

Dry Kill Logic - Hindsight


----------



## Yosha (Feb 13, 2009)

*sean price* - peep my words


----------



## Anjali (Feb 13, 2009)

Police _Every_Breath_You_Take


----------



## Bonten (Feb 13, 2009)

You Fool No One - Deep Purple


----------



## FireLorD (Feb 13, 2009)

*Wicked* - Звезда


----------



## Lamb (Feb 13, 2009)

it's a fight between Flight of the Conchords' Ladies of the World, Ataxia's Another and Animal Collective's Bluish


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 13, 2009)

Le Disko *by* Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## Sen316 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's between All of this Past by Sarah Bettens and Suicide Note by Johnette Nepolitano.


----------



## testxxxx (Feb 13, 2009)

_The hand that feeds - NiN_


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 13, 2009)

*Fashion* - _Lady GaGa_


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 13, 2009)

Swans - Anything for you


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 14, 2009)

Paper Planes: M.I.A


----------



## Rampage (Feb 14, 2009)

ne yo-because of you


----------



## Crowe (Feb 14, 2009)

Múm - The Ballad Of The Broken Birdie Records (Ruxpin Remix II)


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 14, 2009)

Sweetest Poison- *Nu Pagadi*


----------



## nanni (Feb 15, 2009)

Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 15, 2009)

Endless, a Silent Whisper ~ Urbandub.

~desu.


----------



## midnight_walker (Feb 15, 2009)

Freedom Call - Pharao


----------



## Ina (Feb 15, 2009)

Duffy - Rain On Your Parade


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 16, 2009)

Dream Star *by* The Generous


----------



## chaosakita (Feb 16, 2009)

Hirahara Ayaka - Ima, Kaze no Naka de


----------



## competitionbros (Feb 16, 2009)

Tom Gist ft. Penz- Tom Gist


I'm in love with the beat.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 16, 2009)

Marmaduke Duke- Kid Gloves

[YOUTUBE]_hMCcYDi6cQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 17, 2009)

Post Blue by Placebo.


----------



## Klue (Feb 17, 2009)

Stay Away (by, Nirvana)

[YOUTUBE]xA5HbqgCIUE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 17, 2009)

"pendulous threads" - incubus


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Feb 17, 2009)

Your Star - Evanescence


----------



## c_wong428 (Feb 18, 2009)

Skald Av Satans Sol ~ *Darkthrone*


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 18, 2009)

Saliva -  Hunt You Down


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2009)

_Blame it on the Alcohol- T Paine and Young Jock_ I guess.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 18, 2009)

Blinded by the Sun by Gym Class Heroes.


----------



## RivFader (Feb 18, 2009)

Coppelius - Komposition


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 18, 2009)

Bloc Party - Hunting For Witches


----------



## Juli (Feb 19, 2009)

Silbermond - Irgendwas bleibt


----------



## Ashiya (Feb 19, 2009)

Journey through the decade - *Gackt*


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Misunderstood - *Dream Theater.*


----------



## Pontago (Feb 19, 2009)

Above and Below- The Bravery


----------



## Ayana (Feb 19, 2009)

Kamelot - Love You To Death


----------



## Milly (Feb 19, 2009)

*"Congratulations" by Drake"*


----------



## Tachi67 (Feb 19, 2009)

Walking Disaster - Sum 41


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 20, 2009)

Get Out Of My Yard - Paul Gilbert


----------



## animebutterfly (Feb 20, 2009)

My song has to be "I love the Way She Moves" By Zion ft. Akon


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 20, 2009)

Faith *by* George Michael.


----------



## Anjali (Feb 20, 2009)

Meiko Kaji - Shura no Hana


----------



## FireLorD (Feb 20, 2009)

*Violent Downfall* - Live It Up


----------



## Emigan (Feb 20, 2009)

*When Angels Fly Away* - Cold 

*Stay With Me* - Danity Kane

Could not choose


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 20, 2009)

Blue Sky Black Death ft. Yes Alexander - Crossroads


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 20, 2009)

White Lies - E.S.T


----------



## Peter Griffin (Feb 21, 2009)

Hate My Life - Theory of a Deadman


----------



## blue berry (Feb 21, 2009)

What about us - John barrowman


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 21, 2009)

Attomica - Deathraiser.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 21, 2009)

Gangsta Gangsta - Ice Cube (NWA)


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Feb 21, 2009)

How Far We've come - Matchbox 20


----------



## Utz (Feb 21, 2009)

This week,

_Shiki no Uta_ - Minmi


----------



## nanni (Feb 22, 2009)

Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## Gigantor (Feb 22, 2009)

Cats in The Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## Garfield (Feb 22, 2009)

_Ek Chatur Naar_- *Kishore Kumar, Manna Dey*


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 22, 2009)

Demia - Flaw The Immaculate


----------



## kiriospy (Feb 22, 2009)

Kourin - FLY


----------



## isanon (Feb 22, 2009)

bethovens 5:th - requim -TSO


----------



## chaosakita (Feb 22, 2009)

Salyu - Corteo~Gyoretsu~


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 22, 2009)

*Masta Ace* - _Sittin' On Chrome_


----------



## Proxy (Feb 22, 2009)

Sleepwalking Elite - Chevelle


----------



## Mai♥ (Feb 22, 2009)

Hit the floor- Bullet for my valentine.


----------



## Dark Kiva (Feb 22, 2009)

Seven days - Bullet for my valentine


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 22, 2009)

Viva la Vida-Coldplay


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Feb 22, 2009)

"Way Down In The Hole"by Steve Earle.


----------



## RugaRell (Feb 22, 2009)

Dela - How to fish


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 22, 2009)

Requiem-Lamb of God


----------



## Mori (Feb 23, 2009)

*Battery* - Metallica


----------



## DyersEve (Feb 23, 2009)

Enjoy the Silence- Lacuna Coil

Cannot get this out of my head lately.


----------



## Ina (Feb 23, 2009)

Lily Allen - The Fear


----------



## Skylit (Feb 23, 2009)

*Worth Dying For* - Rise Against


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2009)

Tool - Third Eye

So good to see you once again, I thought that you were hiding, you thought that I had run away - chasing the tail of Dogma

So good to see you once again, I thought that you were hiding from me, you thought that I had run away - chasing a trail of smoke and reason


----------



## Dark Kiva (Feb 23, 2009)

Chosen Soldeir by ISSA


----------



## S (Feb 23, 2009)

*Massiv - Mas Techno*


----------



## blue berry (Feb 24, 2009)

Shoudou - Pigstar


----------



## yamoto (Feb 24, 2009)

Vampire-Tribal Seeds


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 24, 2009)

First of Summer - Urbandub


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Feb 24, 2009)

*K'naan* ~ _Take A Minute_


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 24, 2009)

Fuck ya, Take a Minute is probably the best song on new K'naan. I'll second that.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, it's really a tie between that and _Waving Flag_ for me.

/being a fangirl


----------



## SavannahBanana13 (Feb 24, 2009)

Secondhand Serenade - Fall For You


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 24, 2009)

Jermaine stewart 

*we don't have to take our clothes off*


----------



## Anjali (Feb 25, 2009)

Anything by Meiko Kaji


----------



## Sen316 (Feb 27, 2009)

Bugguts, and Unparallel Rabbits. Both by Gavin Castleton.


----------



## FireLorD (Feb 27, 2009)

*Slapsock* - What We Are


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Feb 27, 2009)

Thieves in the Night - Black Star


----------



## Gain (Feb 27, 2009)

Macarthur Park by Richard Harris.

I'm ashamed I like it so much.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2009)

Nearly Dead Bat Make-Up - Pinup Went Down


----------



## Angelus (Feb 27, 2009)

The Price of Freedom - Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII OST


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Feb 27, 2009)

Kiss the Sky - Shawn Lee's Ping Pong Orchestra


----------



## Baub (Feb 27, 2009)

Arrested Development- Tennesse


----------



## Jackal (Feb 27, 2009)

Everywhere I Go - Hollywood Undead.


----------



## Baluskavitch (Feb 27, 2009)

Tied between three songs by Tears for Fears - Mad World, Everybody wants to Rule the World, and Pale Shelter


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 27, 2009)

Disturbed The Night


----------



## RyRyMini (Feb 27, 2009)

Reincarnation - Suzuki Ami


----------



## Pagan Altar (Feb 28, 2009)

"Brave New World" - Iron Savior


----------



## Mori (Feb 28, 2009)

*4am* - Our Lady Peace


----------



## nanni (Mar 1, 2009)

Amazing Grace - Bagpipes


----------



## Kabomacho (Mar 1, 2009)

Foreplay/Long Time - *Boston*


----------



## FunkyPlatypus (Mar 1, 2009)

Big Pimpin' - Jay Z feat UGK 

(I forgot this song even existed until I heard it on the radio a few days ago)


----------



## Yosha (Mar 1, 2009)

*modest mouse* - float on


----------



## Garfield (Mar 2, 2009)

[_Breathless_- *Shankar Mahadevan*​He's part of a trio Shankar-Ehsaan-Loy that makes awesome fusion music of Indian and Western. Kind of took over from where Colonial Cousins left off. Difference being that Shankar Mahadevan, the lead singer is a more talented vocalist and it shows in their songs. This song for instance might seem like heavy studio editing has gone into making it but it's not the case. One can find proof from his live performance. It's just unbelievable vocal training to take breath while not losing the continuity of the song.


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 2, 2009)

*The Boss - Rick Ross *


----------



## Pontago (Mar 2, 2009)

*The Blood Brothers*- Vital Beach


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 2, 2009)

Crushcrushcrush - Paramore


----------



## Hope (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome to Heartbreak - Kanye West ft. Kid Cudi


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't Phunk With My Heart- Black Eyed Peas


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 3, 2009)

Short Skirt/Long Jacket-Cake


----------



## Juli (Mar 4, 2009)

Alphabeat - Fascination


----------



## Sheireen (Mar 4, 2009)

FloRida - Right round


----------



## Bonten (Mar 4, 2009)

Orion - Metallica

Don't think I have to explain why, awesome song.


----------



## Pyoko123 (Mar 5, 2009)

Seize The Day - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Republican (Mar 5, 2009)

Grateful Dead - Dire Wolf


----------



## krome (Mar 5, 2009)

Patience - Take That


----------



## FireLorD (Mar 6, 2009)

*Slapshock* - Pagita


----------



## Ayana (Mar 6, 2009)

Basement Jaxx - Plug It In


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 6, 2009)

Crack a bottle- Eminem


----------



## Morphine (Mar 7, 2009)

Breakin' All The Rules - Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## Saphira (Mar 7, 2009)

*Lilly Allen ~ The Fear *


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2009)

Disturbed-The Night


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 7, 2009)

The Killer Anna *by* The Medic Droid


----------



## cascade88 (Mar 7, 2009)

my song of the week:

'Speak Slow'  --Tegan and Sarah


----------



## FunkyPlatypus (Mar 7, 2009)

Pretty Please - Estelle ft. Cee-Lo


----------



## animebutterfly (Mar 8, 2009)

"If I Were a Boy"- Beyonce


----------



## Wormbaby (Mar 8, 2009)

Heavy Starry Chain - Tommy heavenly6 pek


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 8, 2009)

*Already Gone* - _Kelly Clarkson_


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 8, 2009)

Epiphany - Staind


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 8, 2009)

*Now, Now Every Children* - Sleep Through Summer


----------



## Anjali (Mar 8, 2009)

Phil collins - against all odds


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2009)

Mr. Oizo 10 minute mix


----------



## Ronny_Of_Yore (Mar 8, 2009)

Mirror - Ne-Yo


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 8, 2009)

Chris Caffery - The Mold


----------



## iRock (Mar 8, 2009)

*3-8-09 Song of This Weekl*

Hysteria by Muse


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Mar 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REPhA79yOEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Mar 8, 2009)

Shiny Toy Guns - Ghost Town

Link removed


----------



## chaosakita (Mar 8, 2009)

Buono! - Gold


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 9, 2009)

Post (?) Organic--Decapitated


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 9, 2009)

Kanadeai-Aqua Timez


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Mar 9, 2009)

Mouth of the Architect - Wake me when it's over


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 10, 2009)

Vybz Kartel - Romping Shop


----------



## Yosha (Mar 10, 2009)

*red hot chili peppers* - soul to squeeze


----------



## Crocodile (Mar 10, 2009)

Mighty Mighty Bosstones - The impression that I get.


----------



## 140807 (Mar 10, 2009)

Feist - The limit to our love


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 11, 2009)

_What's Left of the Flag_ by Flogging Molly


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 11, 2009)

Paramore - Misery Business


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 11, 2009)

hall of the mountain king - Grieg 

(because everytime I hear it I nearly get a orgasm do any of you have the same problem with the songs you like?)


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 11, 2009)

Metric - Help, I'm Alive


----------



## Mori (Mar 13, 2009)

_Vanity_ - Eighteen Visions


----------



## pfft (Mar 13, 2009)

brothersport - ac


----------



## Mojim (Mar 13, 2009)

The Cranberries - Just My Imagination


----------



## tgre (Mar 13, 2009)

Young Love - Closer to you


----------



## FireLorD (Mar 13, 2009)

*Borialis* – Don't Mean a Thing


----------



## nanni (Mar 13, 2009)

What a wonderful world - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 13, 2009)

The Messenger- *Your Favorite Enemies*


----------



## krome (Mar 13, 2009)

Break Me Down - Soil


----------



## Tachi67 (Mar 13, 2009)

The Suffering - Coheed and Cambria


----------



## Stroev (Mar 13, 2009)

_Atom Heart Mother_ - Pink Floyd


----------



## Anavrin224 (Mar 13, 2009)

Emanation by Nomak.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Mar 13, 2009)

Une Annees Sans Lumiere - Arcade FIRE

I can't believe I just got into Arcade Fire. They are just as;dfiawof;aslkdjf


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 13, 2009)

Taking Back Sunday - Bonus Mosh Part II


----------



## blue berry (Mar 13, 2009)

Velonica - Aqua Timez


----------



## Juli (Mar 14, 2009)

"Saigo no dansu" from the Musical "Elisabeth"


----------



## Skylit (Mar 14, 2009)

*Ruin* - Lamb of God


----------



## yes (Mar 14, 2009)

Alesana - Sweetheart you are sadly mistaken


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 14, 2009)

I need love- LL Cool J


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 15, 2009)

Mrs.Lovett said:


> Une Annees Sans Lumiere - Arcade FIRE
> 
> I can't believe I just got into Arcade Fire. They are just as;dfiawof;aslkdjf



aw i want to welcome you to the arcade fire community


----------



## Alex. (Mar 16, 2009)

This week :
*The Script - Brake Even*
&
*Sara Bareilles - Between the lines *


----------



## tgre (Mar 16, 2009)

*Shugo Tokumaru* - Mist


----------



## Un-Chan (Mar 16, 2009)

"classifieds" - the academy is . . .


----------



## RivFader (Mar 16, 2009)

Sabaton - The Art of War


----------



## Teraldriel (Mar 16, 2009)

Convalescence by Darkest Hour
Lovely song


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Mar 17, 2009)

Crowd Participation - *Japanese Cartoon*


----------



## Deliberation (Mar 17, 2009)

Utada Hikaru - Marry Xmas Mr. Lawrence - FYI


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 17, 2009)

Roulette-System of a Down


----------



## Yosha (Mar 17, 2009)

*ladyhawke* - my delirium


----------



## Ayana (Mar 17, 2009)

Gigi D'Agostino - The Riddle


----------



## Mojim (Mar 17, 2009)

Magic - JT and Ciara


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 18, 2009)

_Con Fuoco_ - Hirano Yoshihisa

[divshare]myId=6843747-78c[/divshare]


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 18, 2009)

I get money remix - 50 Cent, Diddy and JayZ


----------



## midnight_walker (Mar 18, 2009)

Opeth - Black Rose Immortal


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 18, 2009)

midnight_walker said:


> Opeth - Black Rose Immortal


----------



## nanni (Mar 18, 2009)

Uli Jon Roth - The Sails of Charon


----------



## Barinax (Mar 18, 2009)

CocoRosie - Good Friday

There's also this Asian pop song that I won't admit I like. :<


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 18, 2009)

*16 Horsepower* - Black Soul Choir

Talk about well made dark country. I need me some more *16 Horsepower.*


----------



## Stroev (Mar 18, 2009)

_Enjoy the Silence _- Depeche Mode


----------



## ylime (Mar 18, 2009)

Ulfuls - Guts Da Ze!


----------



## c_wong428 (Mar 19, 2009)

Blood And Iron ~ *Bathory*


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Mar 19, 2009)

Nirvana - All Apologies


----------



## Un-Chan (Mar 19, 2009)

"uncle" - mindless self indulgence
and
"sick of it" - evans blue


----------



## Yosha (Mar 19, 2009)

my song for the upcoming weekend

*empire of the sun* - walking on a dream


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 20, 2009)

*TABOO* - _Koda Kumi _


----------



## midnight_walker (Mar 20, 2009)

Journey - Don't Stop Believing


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll say Surprise, by Jars of Clay. This song has been stuck in my head since the beginning of the week.


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 20, 2009)

Vindicated - Dashboard Confessional


----------



## Hope (Mar 20, 2009)

M.I.A - Paper Planes


----------



## Mojim (Mar 20, 2009)

^ same here


----------



## Alex. (Mar 20, 2009)

*The Bravery - Time won't let me go.*


----------



## 木ノ葉の黄色い閃光 (Mar 20, 2009)

Naruto Shippuden OST - Reverse Situation is my song of the week.


----------



## krome (Mar 20, 2009)

Indestructible - Disturbed


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 21, 2009)

BigBang - Saturn Freeway

And that's not the shitty korean pop group. That is the retro rock group.


----------



## Juli (Mar 21, 2009)

Placebo - Blind


----------



## Anjali (Mar 21, 2009)

*Die Welt - Christina Stürmer*


----------



## FireLorD (Mar 21, 2009)

*Come to Dolly* - Prevent the Cure


----------



## Die Heinii (Mar 21, 2009)

Sting - The book of my life


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 21, 2009)

Paramore - Decode


----------



## chaosakita (Mar 21, 2009)

Anna Tsuchiya - u (Sound Around remix)


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]8E-fgk8HEKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## S (Mar 22, 2009)

Azad - AZPHALT INFERNO


----------



## nanni (Mar 22, 2009)

Behind Blue Eyes - The Who


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 22, 2009)

Dark Blue *by* Jack's Mannequin


----------



## chaosakita (Mar 22, 2009)

Kitade Nana - Lamia ~Vivace ver.~


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 23, 2009)

My Life: Game ft. Lil Wayne.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 23, 2009)

Black Star(Never Lose Myself)


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 23, 2009)

"Threshold of Transformation" - Isis


----------



## Durge (Mar 23, 2009)

Penny lane - The Beatles


----------



## Alex. (Mar 23, 2009)

*Where does the good go - Tegan and Sara*
Also this is the one that is stuck in my head atm.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RDdmfWsrsw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 23, 2009)

This week is a difficult choice. There are a number of tracks that I have grown on me recently, though I suppose I'll go with:

_Sex on Fire_ - *Kings of Leon*


----------



## Major (Mar 25, 2009)

Storm - Yoshida Brothers


----------



## RivFader (Mar 25, 2009)

Iron Maiden - Rime Of The Ancient Mariner


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 25, 2009)

*MAT KEARNEY*-All I Need


----------



## Dessaz (Mar 25, 2009)

Vi-Vi-Vi  by SuG.


----------



## Yosha (Mar 25, 2009)

*css* - fuck off is not the only thing you have to show


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 25, 2009)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers* - Under The Bridge


----------



## S (Mar 25, 2009)

FROM AUTUMN TO ASHES - Pioneers


----------



## Baluskavitch (Mar 25, 2009)

Metric - Sick Muse


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Mar 25, 2009)

Daft Punk - Digital Love

i love this song a LOT and listen to it tons but more so this week then others


----------



## On and On (Mar 26, 2009)

Fly by Cornelius

It just has an incredible sound. Most of Cornelius' stuff does.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Mar 26, 2009)

Lilly Allen-The Fear


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-wGMlSuX_c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koi (Mar 26, 2009)

"One Day Like This" - Elbow.  

It almost makes me want to become an optimist.



_So throw those curtains wide~_


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 26, 2009)

New Tattoo by Saving Abel


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 26, 2009)

I think it's a tie between:
Decode by Paramore 
_But how did we get here?
Well, I think I know.
The truth is hiding in your eyes
And it's hanging on your tongue.
Just boiling in my blood.
There is something I see in you.
It might kill me.
I want it to be true._

and Tears dry on their own by Amy Winehouse
_All I can ever be to you,
Is a darkness that we knew,
And this regret I had to get accustomed to,
Once it was so right,

I don't know why I got so attached,
It's my responsibility,
And you don't owe nothing to me,
But to walk away I have no capacity

He walks away,
The sun goes down,
He takes the day but I'm grown,
And in this grey, in this blue shade
My tears dry on their own_


----------



## Alex. (Mar 26, 2009)

*Mika Nakashima - Glamorous Sky*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHOcRQVFryI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blue berry (Mar 26, 2009)

I do not hook up - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Mar 26, 2009)

we cry-The Script


----------



## FireLorD (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bison* - This One
*After Feed-Back* – Innocence


----------



## Ina (Mar 27, 2009)

James Morrison ft Nelly Furtado ? Broken Strings


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 27, 2009)

_Sex on Fire_ - Kings of Leon.


----------



## S (Mar 27, 2009)

R. Kelly Ft Plies - Make Me Love Her


----------



## KentaLjung (Mar 27, 2009)

Edge of sanity - crimson II - aftermath


----------



## S (Mar 28, 2009)

Lil Wayne - Different Girls


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm Yours by Jason Marz


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 28, 2009)

Lamb of God - Reclamation

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDIR9XmvFdE&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 28, 2009)

Inside the Fire- *Disturbed*


----------



## Charizard (Mar 28, 2009)

over the hills and far away - led zeppelin


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Mar 29, 2009)

Song of the week this week is definitely "Cruel Angel's Thesis", the theme song to Neon Genesis Evangelion, i re-watched the last few episodes and saw "The end of Evangelion" for the first time, AND i learned said song on piano


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 29, 2009)

Riot - Three days grace


----------



## Ic3B0X (Mar 29, 2009)

I Dont Care - Fall out Boy


----------



## Juli (Mar 29, 2009)

Placebo - Battle for the sun


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 29, 2009)

Grizzly Bear - Two Weeks


----------



## Skylit (Mar 29, 2009)

*I'll make It to Brigades* - LoveHateHero


----------



## Ral (Mar 29, 2009)

*Paramore - Misery Business. *


----------



## Migooki (Mar 29, 2009)

Perfume - ポリリズム


----------



## Sima (Mar 29, 2009)

Don't Trust me- *3Oh!3*


----------



## S (Mar 29, 2009)

*Madcon Liar*


----------



## chidori09 (Mar 29, 2009)

Dead Memories by Slipknot


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 29, 2009)

Step Up-Soul Eater Original Soundtrack II 

Great song when you're working out


----------



## chaosakita (Mar 29, 2009)

Morning Musume - Ame no Furunai Hoshi de wa Aisenai Darou?


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 29, 2009)

Song of the week.....Whatever Kanye West has recently made


----------



## testxxxx (Mar 29, 2009)

*What Would Brian Boitano Do?*


----------



## Honzou (Mar 29, 2009)

The Dream- Love Vs. Money


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 29, 2009)

The Devil Wears Prada - Goats on a Boat

and

Animal Collective - My Girls


----------



## pfft (Mar 29, 2009)

lion in a coma - ac 

brothersport - ac (still) i wont let it die!


----------



## blodgharm (Mar 29, 2009)

theirs 2 that been stuck with me they are buckets of blood and hahahahaha by twizted


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Mar 30, 2009)

Walk over water - Green Lizard


----------



## Griever (Mar 30, 2009)

Ozzy Osbourne - The Almighty Dollar.
I love that song and i've been playing it alot as of late.


----------



## nanni (Mar 30, 2009)

Shaddap You Face - Joe Dolce


----------



## Ic3B0X (Mar 30, 2009)

Icebox - Omarion


----------



## Thelonious (Mar 30, 2009)

"Here I Come"- The Roots


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 31, 2009)

Taking back my love - Enrique Ft CIara


----------



## S (Mar 31, 2009)

*Ceza Gülay - cesaretin varmı aşka*


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 4, 2009)

Munly & The Lee Lewis Harlots - Another Song About Jesus, A Wedding Sheet, And A Bowie Knife


----------



## Ic3B0X (Apr 4, 2009)

No Love - Simple Plan


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 4, 2009)

Rock Me Amadeus - Falco


----------



## Mori (Apr 4, 2009)

*Thanatos* - Evangelion OST 2


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 5, 2009)

Again-YUI [Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood Opening ]


----------



## blodgharm (Apr 5, 2009)

buckets of blood-twizted


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 6, 2009)

Secede - Born in a Tropical Swamp


----------



## S (Apr 7, 2009)

*Diem Ex Dei*


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 7, 2009)

*The Supremes *Baby Love


----------



## Hope (Apr 8, 2009)

*Calvin Harris* - I'm Not Alone


----------



## RivFader (Apr 8, 2009)

Yui - Again

FMA's back, bitches!


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Apr 8, 2009)

*evanescence - everybody's fool 4 this week .. *


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Apr 8, 2009)

Boris - []


----------



## GokuBlade (Apr 8, 2009)

Epic Score - More Than a Man


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 8, 2009)

Backwoods by Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Slider (Apr 8, 2009)

Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes


----------



## nanni (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello darlin' - Conway Twitty


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Apr 9, 2009)

Plain White T's - Big Bad World


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 10, 2009)

_*Ikimono-Gakari* - Hotaru no Hikari_


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 10, 2009)

If there is a song somewhere out there entitled 'Leave Me the Fuck Alone' then that is my song of the week.

If not... 'Wake Up' by Alanis Morissette.  This week sucked.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 10, 2009)

Not Fair - Lily Allen


----------



## Alex. (Apr 10, 2009)

The Flaming Lips - The Yeah Yeah Yeah Song
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BGdx5miu_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FireLorD (Apr 10, 2009)

*Dolphin* - Глаза


----------



## Ashiya (Apr 10, 2009)

Daybreaks Bell - L'Arc-en-Ciel


----------



## chaosakita (Apr 10, 2009)

alan - Kuon no Kawa


----------



## Merodach (Apr 10, 2009)

_Plastic Tramp_ - Arctic Monkeys.


----------



## Korey (Apr 11, 2009)

Muse - Super Massive Blackhole


----------



## Advent Child (Apr 11, 2009)

Nightwish- _Amaranth_


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 11, 2009)

T.I. feat. Ludacris, B.o.B. - On Top Of The World


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Apr 11, 2009)

the all american rejects - gives you hell


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 12, 2009)

*A Day To Remember* - Holdin' It Down For The Underground


----------



## S (Apr 12, 2009)

After School - AH


----------



## Worm Juice (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Sasuke RULES (Apr 12, 2009)

*evanescence - broken*


----------



## Jeff (Apr 12, 2009)

Ikimono-gakari - kaeritaku natta yo.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Apr 12, 2009)

road by hearts grow


----------



## Skylit (Apr 12, 2009)

*Crank dat Cavalry Boy* - I set my Friends on Fire


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 12, 2009)

Kuchiki said:


> Ikimono-gakari - kaeritaku natta yo.


 Hahaha, same here

Song was stuck in my head since Friday. And it still is


----------



## Nubile (Apr 13, 2009)

_Swing _by *Ani DiFranco*


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 13, 2009)

The Fear by Lily Allen


----------



## Alex. (Apr 13, 2009)

*Come on, Come Out* -  A fine frenzy.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INNmIBs8Ioc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Apr 13, 2009)

*linkin park - from the inside

old but still good to me *


----------



## Raiden (Apr 13, 2009)

Black Eyed Peas-_ Boom Boom Pow_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cKnTLrDbcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 13, 2009)

Fairytale- *Alexander Rybak*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 13, 2009)

The Black Ghosts - Full Moon


----------



## Sen (Apr 13, 2009)

For All the Sin - Nothingface


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 13, 2009)

Khalil Fong - Hei Bai


----------



## Koi (Apr 14, 2009)

Anything from Clint Mansell that comes up on my playlist. <3


----------



## Cereza (Apr 14, 2009)

Zoe- tarantula

stopped her innocence's effect


----------



## Fawful (Apr 14, 2009)

Kanye West feat Young Jeezy Amazin
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5vL8lgNEBA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anzel (Apr 14, 2009)

Silence by Andy Duncan


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 14, 2009)

*So Good *byDay26


----------



## Munsu's Light (Apr 14, 2009)

*Master of Puppets* by Metallica


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 14, 2009)

My Bad Luck by Tight Bro's from Way Back When


----------



## Hadouken87 (Apr 15, 2009)

Soulfly-Doom


----------



## Denizen (Apr 15, 2009)

Spellbound - Lacuna Coil

I love the song, and the new album is great too.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2009)

stricken by disturb


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 16, 2009)

Anniversary of an Uninteresting Event-Deftones


----------



## chidori09 (Apr 16, 2009)

Say Goodbye by Skillet


----------



## Anjali (Apr 16, 2009)

Amerika by Rammstein.


----------



## Silence_of_Dark (Apr 16, 2009)

Dang it..

What a tough one...

Linkin Park - Faint

Lifehouse - You and Me

yeah... dunno if you know either of these songs


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Apr 17, 2009)

Arctic Monkeys - Brianstorm
or Mika-love today


----------



## Anjali (Apr 17, 2009)

American Head Charge - Just So You Know


----------



## FireLorD (Apr 17, 2009)

*(hed) P.E. ft. Potluck* - 4SmokazOnly


----------



## nanni (Apr 17, 2009)

I Love Rock N Roll - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## epicaricacy (Apr 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOWx5G76pkU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 18, 2009)

Day N' Nite- Kid Cudi


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 19, 2009)

*International Player's Anthem* -UGK ft. Outkast


----------



## chaosakita (Apr 19, 2009)

Mana Kana - Inochi no Uta


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2009)

believe - the Bravery


----------



## epicaricacy (Apr 20, 2009)

*Eric B. & Rakim* - _Follow The Leader_


----------



## Hope (Apr 20, 2009)

*Super Junior* - Sorry, Sorry


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 20, 2009)

*Queens of the Stone Age* - "Sky Is Falling"


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Apr 21, 2009)

Gigi D'Agostino - The Riddle


----------



## nickxcore (Apr 21, 2009)

Cherry Waves by Deftones


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 21, 2009)

_*Nickelback* - Hero_


----------



## JJ (Apr 21, 2009)

Struggle by Apocalyptica


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Apr 21, 2009)

*Kelly Clarkson - My Life Would Suck Without U*


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 21, 2009)

*Brand New* - The Quiet Things No One Ever Knows


----------



## Recal (Apr 21, 2009)

They keep playing it on the radio! I can't get it out of my head. 

Good vid, though...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RbMRszWOiA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 21, 2009)

Me, you and her Hammock-TitoFelix


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2009)

*Iron & Wine - Weary Memory*

It      is.


----------



## Taisaku (Apr 21, 2009)

supermasive black hole by muse


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 21, 2009)

"Undestructible", Gogol bordello.


----------



## raininggemini (Apr 23, 2009)

What a Catch, Donnie ~ Fall Out Boy


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 23, 2009)

Beautiful Mourning - Machine Head 

love that song


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 23, 2009)

Velonica - Aqua Timez

I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Apr 23, 2009)

Lacuna Coil - Our Truth

It's nice


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 23, 2009)

Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash

(San Andreas got me into it with K-Rose )


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Apr 23, 2009)

Franz Ferdinand - Bite Hard


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Apr 24, 2009)

Serve the Servants-Nirvana


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 24, 2009)

Know Your Enemy-Green Day


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 24, 2009)

"clarissa" by mindless self indulgence.


----------



## nanni (Apr 24, 2009)

Angel Of Death - Slayer.


----------



## Kameil (Apr 24, 2009)

*Kid Cudi ft. Wale - Look up in da stars*


----------



## Roy (Apr 24, 2009)

Adrift by Lunatic Soul

really awesome track


----------



## Seal (Apr 24, 2009)

Born Ruffians - Barnacle Goose


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 25, 2009)

Heroes *by* The Wallflowers


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 25, 2009)

I Caught Myself by Paramore


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 26, 2009)

BT - Good Morning Kaia


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Apr 26, 2009)

"Jesus Christ Pose" - Soundgarden


----------



## Kabomacho (Apr 26, 2009)

Catch 22 - _Whole Wheat Bread_


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 27, 2009)

Anak-TitoFelix


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 27, 2009)

*Metal Fingers* - _Arrow Root_


----------



## Batman (Apr 27, 2009)

*Murs* - Think you know me


----------



## Alex. (Apr 27, 2009)

*Sarah Vaughan* - Whatever Lola Wants


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 27, 2009)

*Hush* - Tool


----------



## Zett (Apr 27, 2009)

"Welcome Home" by Coheed and Cambria.


----------



## chaosakita (Apr 27, 2009)

Amuro Namie - WILD


----------



## Hadouken87 (Apr 27, 2009)

BloodBath-Eaten


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 27, 2009)

*Metal Fingers* - _Styrax Gum_


----------



## S (Apr 28, 2009)

This 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmi_7udjaSE&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 28, 2009)

Butterfly in Reverse by Counting Crows.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 28, 2009)

Let the Flames Begin - Paramore


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood - Motley Crue


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 28, 2009)

Dream:  I love your girl..Great song.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 28, 2009)

*The Gaslight Anthem* - "Great Expectations"


----------



## Fawful (Apr 28, 2009)

Notorious B.I.G.-Mo Money, Mo Problems


----------



## Stephen (Apr 28, 2009)

The Veer Union-Seasons


----------



## nanni (Apr 28, 2009)

Roots Bloody Roots - Sepultura


----------



## Charizard (Apr 28, 2009)

walk this way - aerosmith


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 29, 2009)

*Bloc Party* - Banquet


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 29, 2009)

by far maggot brain by funkadelic

I can get stoned and listen to this song on repeat all night


----------



## Narukka (Apr 29, 2009)

Crazy in love - Beyoncé. 

My cardio salsa teacher taught us a great choreography with it !


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 29, 2009)

*DOOM* - _Cellz_


----------



## vnvnvn2000 (Apr 29, 2009)

sound of music soundtrack . Do Re Mi is such a cool and educational song.. I think i learnt or heard it wrong as a kid.. I remember I used to play it all white keys on my small casio .. and now i heard the soundtrack after all these years.. and that song sounded so different and much more elaborate.. nice use of scales, modes and key changes..


----------



## Alex. (Apr 29, 2009)

*Alanis Morisette / Meredith Brooks* - I'm a bitch.


----------



## Elphaba (Apr 29, 2009)

"Come What May" ~ _Moulin Rouge_ soundtrack.


----------



## Taye (Apr 30, 2009)

With Me-Sum41


----------



## ellikadan2x (Apr 30, 2009)

My top songs for this week are:
+ Waiting for Yesterday by David Archuleta
+ Falling Slowly by Kris Allen

They're both from American Idol.
I love their genre!


----------



## Ayana (Apr 30, 2009)

Chicks On Speed - Fashion Rules! (Alter Ego Remix)


----------



## Heran (Apr 30, 2009)

Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit


----------



## Broleta (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Zero


----------



## Oven (Apr 30, 2009)

Other side - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 30, 2009)

_Typical_ - *Mute Math*


----------



## Cochise (Apr 30, 2009)

_1901_ - *Phoenix*


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2009)

Last Arpeggios- Blue Dawn


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Apr 30, 2009)

Pearl Jam - Corduroy


----------



## Fin (Apr 30, 2009)

Brett Dennen - Ain't no Reason


----------



## Endzeit (May 1, 2009)

Cradle of filth - shat out of hell


----------



## Thelonious (May 1, 2009)

*DOOM* - _That's That_


----------



## Shiranui (May 1, 2009)

_Black Heart Inertia_ - *Incubus*


----------



## Disturbia (May 1, 2009)

*Britney Spears* - Candy from a stranger​


----------



## Sasuke RULES (May 1, 2009)

*Evanescence - Further Away*


----------



## FireLorD (May 1, 2009)

*Wicked* - Барби (Barbie)


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2009)

intergalactic-beastie boys


----------



## Baka Neko (May 1, 2009)

Kiss my eyes and lay me to sleep - AFI (I think xD)


----------



## Vonocourt (May 2, 2009)

Cats, Mice.-Big Business


----------



## Thelonious (May 2, 2009)

*Mayer Hawthorne* - _Just Ain't Gonna Work Out_


----------



## yandii (May 2, 2009)

my song of the week is probably taylor swift's love story. it's very good. i loved this and the music video as well. she's so amazing and pretty good.  ^^


----------



## cheshire cat (May 2, 2009)

I just died- Amerie.


----------



## Cellar Door (May 2, 2009)

Opeth - The Night and the Silent Water


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2009)

I'm on a boat - The Lonely Island


----------



## Jibblejab (May 2, 2009)

Sharp Dressed Man by ZZ Top


----------



## Antony the Bat (May 2, 2009)

Naruto TV cartoon theme tune is the song of the week I like because Naruto is one brave ninja who took down a higher ranked ninnja such as Kabuto.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 2, 2009)

The Haunting- *Kamelot*


----------



## Byakuya (May 2, 2009)

Department of Eagles - No One Does It Like You



Antony the Bat said:


> Naruto TV cartoon theme tune is the song of the week I like because Naruto is one brave ninja who took down a higher ranked ninnja such as Kabuto.



............


----------



## Kirsty (May 2, 2009)

Breathe slow - Alesha Dixon for some reason I dnno


----------



## Tomasso (May 3, 2009)

Crush crush crush -Paramore


----------



## nanni (May 3, 2009)

Dead Bodies Everywhere - Korn


----------



## Batman (May 3, 2009)

November 10th - Charles Hamilton


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (May 3, 2009)

Just Like You ~ Three Days Grace


----------



## abstract (May 3, 2009)

sunrays-madlib


----------



## Proxy (May 3, 2009)

Sludge Factory - Alice in Chains


----------



## Mori (May 4, 2009)

_Theme of Alex_ - Silent Hill OST


----------



## Thelonious (May 4, 2009)

*MF Doom* - _Kookies_


----------



## Anjali (May 4, 2009)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Runaway


----------



## RivFader (May 4, 2009)

Queen - Don't stop me now


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 4, 2009)

Mercenary - Lost Reality


----------



## MasterChick (May 4, 2009)

Jai Ho-A.H Rahman ft. Pussycat Dolls


----------



## Disco_Juan (May 5, 2009)

Patrick Watson's Wooden Arms.


----------



## Shiranui (May 5, 2009)

_Made of Glass_ - *Trapt*


----------



## Lord Yu (May 7, 2009)

The Girls of Porn by Mr Bungle

I'm having a porno filled week.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 7, 2009)

*Norma Jean* - A Grand Scene For A Color Film


----------



## blodgharm (May 7, 2009)

thrill of the kill 
by INSANE CLOWN POSSE
alblum Eye Of The Storm


----------



## Shiranui (May 7, 2009)

_Well Thought Out Twinkles_ - *Silver Sun Pickups*


----------



## Thelonious (May 8, 2009)

*Atmosphere* - _Me_


----------



## FireLorD (May 8, 2009)

*Chevelle* – The Fad


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 8, 2009)

Viva La Gloria-Green Day


----------



## Aishiteru (May 8, 2009)

Definitely Brace Yourself by Ellis for this week.

A pretty underground Canadian band. I love them, though. I discovered them on Degrassi, ha! Still, it's a lovely song. <3


----------



## Pilaf (May 9, 2009)

The song "Ashes" from the new Earth Crisis cd. I'd recommend it to anyone even slightly into Metalcore. Kickass chorus in the background too. "Every meth lab burned." Holy shit..yes. Burn that mother fucker down.


----------



## Shiranui (May 9, 2009)

_Bellevue_ - *Fingertight*


----------



## MasterChick (May 9, 2009)

Anak-TitoFelix


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Akon - Mr.Lonely


----------



## Tomasso (May 9, 2009)

*I'll Fly With You *by Gigi D'Agostino


----------



## krome (May 10, 2009)

I'm Alive by Da Buzz.


----------



## Heran (May 10, 2009)

Dashboard - Modest Mouse


----------



## Yoona (May 10, 2009)

Shivers - Armin van Buuren


----------



## Charizard (May 10, 2009)

Help! - The Beatles


----------



## Thelonious (May 11, 2009)

*Nujabes* - _Reflection Eternal_


----------



## Major (May 11, 2009)

Storm - Yoshida Brothers.


----------



## colours (May 11, 2009)

*pink floyd;* eclipse


----------



## Lamb (May 11, 2009)

"Complete and Utter Confusion As a Result of Signals Being Crossed" by Fear Before the March of Flames (I refuse to acknowledge their name change )


----------



## Shirker (May 11, 2009)

I've got two that I can't stop listening to lately.

Man in a Box - Alice in Chains
3 a.m. - Eminem


----------



## Friday (May 12, 2009)

_Dawn of the Dead_ by Does It Offend You, Yeah? Nice band from the UK. They're mainstream over there (I think), but first time I've heard of them was this month. It sort of has a mainstream feel to it, but it's easy to get into. It's good for a while.

Honorable mention:

Jonathan Coulton's _The Presidents_! Helped me study for AP US History =P


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

The Night by Disturbed


----------



## Thelonious (May 12, 2009)

*Blame One* - _Supreme Beings_


----------



## blue berry (May 12, 2009)

love the world - perfume


----------



## Sena01 (May 12, 2009)

For me it would be kiss me thru the phone by Soulja boy.


----------



## Euraj (May 12, 2009)

_Catch Me If You Can_

Song from the second Sonic Riders game that my brother showed me.


----------



## Shiranui (May 12, 2009)

_Ain't No Rest for the Wicked_ - *Cage The Elephant*


----------



## Ema Skye (May 12, 2009)

Poker Face- *Lady GaGa*


----------



## Kirsty (May 13, 2009)

Another heart calls - the All-American rejects


----------



## halfhearted (May 13, 2009)

[divshare]myId=7374061-aa9[/divshare]
_
Many Moons_ - Janelle Monáe


----------



## Kankurette (May 14, 2009)

Aqua Timez - Velonica 

If anime music isn't allowed, then Mamma Mia by Abba.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 14, 2009)

*Carpathian* - Ceremony


----------



## Sparrow (May 14, 2009)

"_Another Time_" - *Hurt*


----------



## Felix (May 14, 2009)

With your Lips - Spock's Beard


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (May 14, 2009)

*Haru no Katami* - _Hajime Chitose_


----------



## FireLorD (May 15, 2009)

there are 3 of them:
*Seperated at Birth* - Living Well
*Thousand Foot Krutch* – Bring Me To Life
*Slipknot* – Dead Memories


----------



## Baka Neko (May 15, 2009)

Hate Me by Blue October *-*


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

*Saul Williams* - _Untimely Meditations_


----------



## Shiranui (May 17, 2009)

_Dirt Room_ - *Blue October*


----------



## Sasuke RULES (May 17, 2009)

*Evanescence - Lithium*


----------



## Major (May 18, 2009)

Super Shooter - Rip Slyme


----------



## Mori (May 20, 2009)

_Panic Attack_ - Dream Theater


----------



## nanni (May 20, 2009)

Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## The Darkstar (May 20, 2009)

"Land of Confusion" Disturbed 

;F


----------



## souji tendou (May 21, 2009)

mos def and talib kweli-definition


----------



## Cereza (May 21, 2009)

Portishead - Wandering Star


----------



## Thelonious (May 21, 2009)

*KRS-One* - _Step Into a World_


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2009)

_Tranquilize_ - *The Killers*


----------



## S (May 21, 2009)

*Jem - It's Amazing*


----------



## The Darkstar (May 21, 2009)

"No Surprise" Daughtry


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2009)

"The Birds" - *Telefon Tel Aviv*


----------



## I (May 21, 2009)

I'm so sick - Flyleaf

Flyleaf is an epic band.


----------



## FireLorD (May 22, 2009)

*Sonic Syndicate* – Jack Of Diamonds
*Limp Bizkit* – Just Drop Dead


----------



## Rakiyo (May 22, 2009)

Adams song by Blink 182


----------



## Batman (May 22, 2009)

Casa Bey - Mos Def


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 23, 2009)

*Evacuate the Dancefloor* -_Cascada_


----------



## Alex. (May 23, 2009)

*Coconut Records* - The Summer


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (May 23, 2009)

Buckethead - Nottingham Lace

Drumsound & Bassline Smith - Cold Turkey

Mew - Snow Brigade


----------



## Tomasso (May 23, 2009)

_My Humps_ -Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## Thelonious (May 23, 2009)

*Saul Williams* - _Tao of Now_


----------



## Shiranui (May 24, 2009)

Jordan - *Buckethead*

I recently heard an amateur, live version of this song that was played flawlessly. As a result it restored my interest in his music once again.


----------



## Disco_Juan (May 25, 2009)

Definitely The Blood Brother's Set Fire To The Face On Fire.
It's fucking catchy, and I even bought the album it's on today.  HEART.


----------



## I (May 25, 2009)

Angels - Within Temptation


----------



## tgre (May 25, 2009)

Walking on a Dream - Empire of the Sun


----------



## Darc (May 25, 2009)

_We Made You_ - Eminem


----------



## Ema Skye (May 25, 2009)

Midnight Crashing- *Your Favorite Enemies*


----------



## ◦ eℓℓa ◦ (May 25, 2009)

_You Are So Beautiful_ - *Escape The Fate*


----------



## Slacker (May 25, 2009)

Cuera - Mister Jonson y Las Chicharras


----------



## MidnightToker426 (May 25, 2009)

That Smell - Lynyrd Skynyrd





◦ eℓℓa ◦ said:


> _You Are So Beautiful_ - *Escape The Fate*



Escape the Fate sucks without Radke.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 25, 2009)

It sucks full stop, lol.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (May 25, 2009)

^
I knew someone was going to say that, lol


----------



## Lucaniel (May 25, 2009)

I only stopped myself when I saw it the first time around because it was hardly necessary to say, but this time I couldn't stop myself.


----------



## Thelonious (May 25, 2009)

*Saul Williams* - _Untimely Meditations_


----------



## Judge Gabranth (May 25, 2009)

*The Velvet Underground*-Venus in Furs


----------



## tgre (May 25, 2009)

Footloose and fancy free - *The Lurios*


----------



## Voynich (May 25, 2009)

_No Subtle Men_ - Anna Ternheim


----------



## ninjaq (May 25, 2009)

Elephant Man - Dance N Sweep


----------



## nanni (May 25, 2009)

Black Velvet - Alannah Myles


----------



## tari101190 (May 26, 2009)

*I'm Not Your Toy* - _La Roux_


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 26, 2009)

Toss up between:

Rockin' Wit the Best - Jadakiss

'Till I Collapse - Eminem


----------



## MasterChick (May 26, 2009)

Hear Me Now-Framing Hanley


----------



## Yoona (May 26, 2009)

Tiesto ft BT - Break My Fall.


----------



## Sunako (May 26, 2009)

The Fray - You found me.


----------



## Shiranui (May 26, 2009)

*The Used* - Let it Bleed


----------



## Batman (May 26, 2009)

De la Soul - Rock co. Kane Flow...... . . . . . . .  .  .  .   .   .    .    .      .       .        .


----------



## ◦ eℓℓa ◦ (May 27, 2009)

Injection - *Rise Against*





MidnightToker426 said:


> Escape the Fate sucks without Radke.


Never said it doesn't, they were better before Ronnie left..


----------



## VoDe (May 27, 2009)

Apocalyptica - Kerosiini (feat. Rammstein)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HHKhAqFzr8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiranui (May 27, 2009)

Mute Math - *Typical*


----------



## Thelonious (May 27, 2009)

*Slum Village* - _Fall in Love_


----------



## Slider (May 28, 2009)

Bicycle Bicycle, You Are My Bicycle - Be Your Own Pet


----------



## Bushin (May 28, 2009)

Its been one hell of a week so I will go for - *OMEN - THE PRODIGY*


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2009)

"Archangel" - *Burial*


----------



## tgre (May 28, 2009)

I was listening to passion pit's "chunk of change EP" and really... any song from that.


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

*Atmosphere* - _Yesterday_


----------



## tgre (May 29, 2009)

*CYNE *- Cise


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> *CYNE *- Cise



Now that I have the album; this.


----------



## tgre (May 29, 2009)

shit is amazingly dope XD

Also I have another song that takes song of week for me:

Kid Cudi - Cleveland is the reason

Beat is amazing, but only drawback is the guy featuring pisses me off. Kid Cudi should really just back his guns and emcee more just for himself and pick his featuring artists more carefully.


----------



## Sasuke RULES (May 29, 2009)

Evanescence - Imaginary


----------



## Felt (May 29, 2009)

La Roux - In for the Kill

I love it, I can't stop listening to it.  I think I've probably listened to it about 10 times a day every day so far this week    I'll probably over play it eventually, but for now it's staying on repeat.

I also love Bulletproof...just not so much.


----------



## Garfield (May 29, 2009)

_Oh Messy Life_-*Cap'n jazz*


----------



## FireLorD (May 29, 2009)

*Оскал Муравья* – Человек разумный
all the week i was listening only for russian songs...


----------



## Anavrin224 (May 29, 2009)

Book of the Month - *Lovage*


----------



## Jeff (May 29, 2009)

Lovers in Japan - Coldplay.


----------



## Baka Neko (May 30, 2009)

Boys Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## Sheireen (May 30, 2009)

Acceptance - So Contagious


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 30, 2009)

_The Backwards Pumpkin Song_ - Dance Gavin Dance


----------



## Judge Gabranth (May 30, 2009)

Oasis - Cigarettes and Alcohol


----------



## I (May 30, 2009)

I'm your favorite Drug - Porcelain and the Trumps


----------



## Sasuke RULES (May 31, 2009)

Evanescence - Whisper


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 31, 2009)

_Medicine Ball_ - Eminem


----------



## Morphine (May 31, 2009)

I Ain't No Nice Guy After All - Ozzy Osbourne ft. Motorhead
​


----------



## Buskuv (May 31, 2009)

Egoist Hedonist - *Riverside
*
Everyone needs to hear this--now.


----------



## Brian (Jun 1, 2009)

Chimeras-*Tim Hecker*


----------



## Innocence (Jun 1, 2009)

cage the elephant - aint no rest for the wicked


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 1, 2009)

_Mastodon - The Czar: I. Usurper II. Escape III. Martyr IV. Spiral_


----------



## tgre (Jun 1, 2009)

Live to tell the tale - passion pit


----------



## nanni (Jun 1, 2009)

Black Sunshine - White Zombie


----------



## Baka Neko (Jun 1, 2009)

She's not there - The Zombies


----------



## Mori (Jun 2, 2009)

_Thief_ - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Zzyzx (Jun 2, 2009)

Omega - StoneSour


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 2, 2009)

Believe - *Quietdrive*


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 3, 2009)

*Every Time I Die* - We'rewolf


----------



## Sunako (Jun 3, 2009)

Lifehouse : Blind.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jun 3, 2009)

*Funkadelic* - _Maggot Brain_


----------



## Slider (Jun 3, 2009)

Light Switch - Dredg

_I was put in a round room
Told to sit in the corner
While they washed my brain with a dirty rag
Was given a hammer
And told to build a fortress
With walls impossible to penetrate_


----------



## Pepper (Jun 3, 2009)

Waking up in Vegas - Katy Perry


----------



## Sen (Jun 3, 2009)

Illusion - VNV Nation


----------



## Mojim (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Dull Life 

<333


----------



## VoDe (Jun 4, 2009)

Stam1na - Kadonneet Kolme Sanaa

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTsGFIG2USA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ashiya (Jun 5, 2009)

K - Only Human


----------



## Anjali (Jun 5, 2009)

Mojim said:


> Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Dull Life
> 
> <333



Oh my God, that song is awesome.

My favourite this week is You Make It Easy, from Air.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 5, 2009)

Notion - *Kings of Leon*


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jun 6, 2009)

*Run Through the Jungle* - _Creedence Clearwater Revival_


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 6, 2009)

um 4 me the song of the week would have to be huungry like a wolf -duran duran


----------



## Grape (Jun 6, 2009)

*Tool - Right in Two*


----------



## Alex. (Jun 6, 2009)

*Say Hi *- November was white, December was grey.​


----------



## I (Jun 6, 2009)

Anarchy in the U.K. - Sex Pistols


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 7, 2009)

The Pot-Tool


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 7, 2009)

The Dance of the Robe- *Aida*


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 8, 2009)

Omen, by The Prodigy.

Lol, tekno.


----------



## RivFader (Jun 8, 2009)

Apocalyptica - Hall Of The Mountain King


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 8, 2009)

Falling Down - *Oasis*


----------



## nanni (Jun 8, 2009)

The Man I Used To Be - K-os


----------



## Mojim (Jun 9, 2009)

PJ Harvey - This Mess We're In

I love this song to death! And plus Thom Yorke voice is in the song  Both PJ's and Thom's voices compliment each other in this song, perfection to me! <3333


----------



## RugaRell (Jun 9, 2009)

Reks - Science of Life II


----------



## kaino (Jun 9, 2009)

T.I.- dead and gone


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 9, 2009)

*Can yu keep a secret_ Utada *


----------



## Mar Azul (Jun 9, 2009)

Storm Returns by Prefuse 73


----------



## Blanche (Jun 10, 2009)

sexy boy from air;


----------



## Yosha (Jun 10, 2009)

lights - february air


----------



## Major (Jun 11, 2009)

Beck - Soul Sucking Jerk.


----------



## Felt (Jun 11, 2009)

Empire of the Sun - We are the People

One of the songs I practically have on repeat, it's awesome.


----------



## Skylit (Jun 11, 2009)

*Before I Forget* - Slipknot


----------



## Mori (Jun 12, 2009)

_Switched On_ - Vaux


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 12, 2009)

Listen up by Starsailor

Very nice song, easily one of my favorites.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 12, 2009)

maudlin of the Well -  Another Excerpt: Keep The Light Near You, Even When Dying


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 12, 2009)

Nevermore - This Sacrament


----------



## VoDe (Jun 12, 2009)

*Children Of Bodom - Lookin' Out My Back Door*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_w3u8T08Js&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## S (Jun 12, 2009)

Hymn of the Fayth


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 13, 2009)

Welcome Home- *Coheed and Cambria*


----------



## Chocoholic ♡ (Jun 13, 2009)

Well, all day I listened to *Vivo Per Lei - Andrea Bocelli ft. Giorgia*.
Amazing song!


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 13, 2009)

*Strawfoot* - Effigy

and 

*Tim Barry* - Dog Bumped

Loving both immensely.


----------



## Nicola (Jun 13, 2009)

Around the World - Daft Punk.


----------



## ethereal (Jun 14, 2009)

Æther - *Makeshift Sanctuary*


----------



## GlazedIce (Jun 14, 2009)

Black Eyed Peas - Boom Boom Pow!

Gotta get that!


----------



## FireLorD (Jun 14, 2009)

*Sыn Sэма* – 44


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 14, 2009)

either Love Game by Lady Gaga or Sakura Drops by Utada Hikaru been listening to both alot this week.


----------



## Krix (Jun 14, 2009)

Halo - Beyonce


----------



## chaosakita (Jun 14, 2009)

angela - Link


----------



## sharpie (Jun 14, 2009)

*Mos Def* - History


----------



## Tachi67 (Jun 14, 2009)

Kiss - Heaven's On Fire


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 14, 2009)

Danse Russe-Hurt


----------



## ◦ eℓℓa ◦ (Jun 15, 2009)

_All Around me_ - *Flyleaf*


----------



## Anjali (Jun 15, 2009)

All I Need - Air


----------



## Raph95 (Jun 15, 2009)

_No Rain No Rainbow_ by Home Made Kazoku


----------



## Yoona (Jun 15, 2009)

Black Eye Peas - Boom Boom Pow! 
Even though someone said it before me.


----------



## S (Jun 15, 2009)

*Lullaby of Lillies*


----------



## nanni (Jun 15, 2009)

Overdose - AC/DC


----------



## KohZa (Jun 15, 2009)

2am-Confession of a friend


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 15, 2009)

*Remedy* - _Little Boots_


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 15, 2009)

Bullet with Butterfly Wings - *Smashing Pumpkins*


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jun 15, 2009)

Ghost K - Stop(Blue Mix)

Korn - Hollow Life


----------



## Adachi (Jun 17, 2009)

*Final Distance* - Utada Hikaru


----------



## Alex. (Jun 17, 2009)

*Ayaka* - *Yume wo Mikata ni*. pek


----------



## rolio (Jun 17, 2009)

Either Pantera - The sleep (loving that solo Dimbag rips up) or Motorhead - No class


----------



## Major (Jun 17, 2009)

K's Choice - I'm not an Addict


----------



## Angelus (Jun 17, 2009)

Lily Allen - It's not Fair and Reamonn - Moments like this


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 17, 2009)

This Time Last Year - Maybeshewill


----------



## krome (Jun 18, 2009)

_Let Go _- Red


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 18, 2009)

Enter Shikari-Sorry you're not a winner.


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 18, 2009)

Blur - Song 2


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 18, 2009)

"*In Fear And Faith*" - _Circa Survive_


----------



## Sima (Jun 18, 2009)

_Just So You Know_ - *Jesse McCartney*


----------



## FireLorD (Jun 19, 2009)

*Deuce (from Hollywood Undead)* - The One


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 19, 2009)

Poker Face by Lady Gaga


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 19, 2009)

Hump de Bump by The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Mori (Jun 20, 2009)

_Lover I Don't Have to Love_ - Bright Eyes


----------



## Sparrow (Jun 20, 2009)

_"Insurgentes"_ - *Steven Wilson*


----------



## kaz (Jun 20, 2009)

Taijin Kyofusho - The Evpatoria Report


----------



## Blanche (Jun 20, 2009)

inna - goodbye


----------



## Anjali (Jun 20, 2009)

*Tiny Dancer* Ironik feat. Elton John


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 20, 2009)

*Boom Boom Pow* by Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 20, 2009)

Wale feat. Lady Gaga - Chillin'


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 20, 2009)

Lollipop Remix - Lil Wayne feat. Kanye West


----------



## Proxy (Jun 20, 2009)

Killer is Me - Alice in Chains


----------



## BrittanyBANKAI (Jun 20, 2009)

*Chased Through the Woods By a Rapist*  - Waking the Cadaver


----------



## S (Jun 20, 2009)

Massiv - Weißt Du Wie Es Ist


----------



## Yoona (Jun 23, 2009)

The Fear - Lily Allen


----------



## Felt (Jun 24, 2009)

The Veronicas - Untouched

For some reason loving this song at the moment.  Not my usual type of music but it's awesome.

Kasabian - Fire

Kasabian are one of my favourite bands and I can't stop listening to Fire, heard it a while ago but only recently been playing non-stop.


----------



## Dementia (Jun 24, 2009)

"Social Parasite" by Alice In Chains. I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## KakU Camui (Jun 25, 2009)

Machiavellism by Dir en grey


----------



## Mojim (Jun 25, 2009)

Two songs actually, but both from same artist

Kasabian - Processed Beats 
Kasabian - West Rider Silver Bullet

oh damn! such awesome songs!!!


----------



## Old Spice (Jun 25, 2009)

"Hotel California" by the Eagles.

Favorite song ever.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 25, 2009)

*The Decemberists* - "The Rake Song"

_The Hazards of Love_ is slowly making its way to being one of my favorite albums this year. Fuck the haters, it's brilliant.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 25, 2009)

hmm this week I'd have to say

_The Robot With Human Hair Pt.1_- *Dance Gavin Dance*


----------



## Charizard (Jun 25, 2009)

One Shot at Glory - Judas Priest


----------



## Kei (Jun 25, 2009)

Truth- Arashi


----------



## Sen (Jun 26, 2009)

Illusion - VNV Nation

This is like my song of the month really, I love it.


----------



## FireLorD (Jun 26, 2009)

*Hollywood Undead* - The Natives


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 26, 2009)

_Billie Jean_ "Remix" - Micheal Jackson


----------



## Sharada (Jun 26, 2009)

The Show - Lenka

or

Wanna Be Starting Something - Michael Jackson


----------



## Anjali (Jun 26, 2009)

Falling Down by Oasis


----------



## Kei (Jun 26, 2009)

BEAT IT- MJ


----------



## neji-kun05rocks (Jun 26, 2009)

boys dont cry-Kelun


----------



## kaz (Jun 26, 2009)

Cast Shadows On Clouds - Tunturia


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 26, 2009)

UNKLE - Lonely Soul


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 26, 2009)

A walk through hell by Say Anything


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi-Tack - Say, Say, Say


----------



## Kei (Jun 27, 2009)

Koe- from the Final Frame 3 Ost...


----------



## Munken (Jun 27, 2009)

Into The Fire - Sabaton


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 28, 2009)

*Call me when you're sober* by Evanescence


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 29, 2009)

Nostradamus-Maksim Mrvica


----------



## Renaissance (Jun 29, 2009)

Hoppipolla, Sigur Ros.


----------



## Ral (Jun 29, 2009)

Linkin Park - New Divide(cant get it out of my head lol).


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 29, 2009)

L.E.S. Artistes - Santigold


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 29, 2009)

Treat Me Like Your Mother, by The Death Weather. Can't wait for the album!


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sergey Lazarev - Lazer Boy
there as well...


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm only happy when it rains


----------



## Kabomacho (Jun 30, 2009)

Hearts Burst Into Fire ~ _Bullet For My Valentine_


----------



## Daedus (Jun 30, 2009)

The Sacrifice of Miss Rose Covington - _Dog Fashion Disco_


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 1, 2009)

All I Need - Etro Anime


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 1, 2009)

David Bowie - _Jump They Say_


----------



## blue berry (Jul 1, 2009)

breakeven - the script


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Jul 1, 2009)

Evanescence - Whisper


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm Alive - Next To Normal


----------



## Shai (Jul 1, 2009)

Nothing good has happened yet - We are the Ocean.


----------



## Yoona (Jul 1, 2009)

T.a.t.u - 220


----------



## keiiya (Jul 1, 2009)

White Lies - To Lose My Life


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]qjqTiQhOgU8[/YOUTUBE]
pek


----------



## FaeryTail (Jul 2, 2009)

The Libertines - What Became of the Likely Lads?


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jul 2, 2009)

Gallows - Abandon Ship

The Knife - Pass This On


----------



## krome (Jul 2, 2009)

Sunrise Ave. - Forever Yours


----------



## FireLorD (Jul 3, 2009)

*Kazzer* - Fuerld By Adrenaline


----------



## Anjali (Jul 3, 2009)

Queen - Show Must Go On


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jul 3, 2009)

Lying Is The Most Fun A Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off - Panic At The Disco


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 4, 2009)

Talking Heads - Psycho Killer


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 4, 2009)

My Heart by Paramore


----------



## Lamb (Jul 4, 2009)

*The Gaslight Anthem* - "I Coulda Been a Contender"


----------



## Mihael Keehl (Jul 4, 2009)

Nine by Nine by The Sisters of Mercy


----------



## Major (Jul 4, 2009)

Against the Grain - Bad Religion.


----------



## kaz (Jul 4, 2009)

Sisters! Brothers! Small Boats Of Fire Are Falling From The Sky - A Silver Mt. Zion


----------



## Angelus (Jul 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_ctSIob0wY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 4, 2009)

Semi-charmed Life - *Third Eye Blind*


----------



## Beastly (Jul 4, 2009)

Linkin Park-New Divide,
Bilz and Kashif- He's nothing but a loser.


----------



## Brian (Jul 4, 2009)

*Olafur Arnalds* ? "Erla's Waltz"


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 4, 2009)

*Radar* - _Britney Spears_


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 4, 2009)

Won't Go Home Without You- Maroon 5


----------



## TheLastDubFan (Jul 4, 2009)

"So Sudden" - The Hush Sound


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 5, 2009)

Suicide Silence - Lifted


----------



## Jeff (Jul 5, 2009)

In Honor:

Smooth Criminal - Michael Jackson


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2009)

_When I'm Gone_ *Three Doors Down*


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jul 5, 2009)

For this week (before its over) its Eh Eh Nothing Else I Can Say by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Mar Azul (Jul 5, 2009)

Crash - Dave Mathews Band


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2009)

Aphex Twin - Domino


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 5, 2009)

Sambomaster - Shumatsu Soul


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2009)

"Recurring" - *Bonobo*


----------



## Migooki (Jul 5, 2009)

The Streets - War Of The Sexes


----------



## Soziopath (Jul 5, 2009)

Kamp & Mainloop - Schiessmichtotwenndumichliebst


----------



## Anjali (Jul 6, 2009)

Dido - White Flag


----------



## krome (Jul 6, 2009)

It's You - Super Junior


----------



## Sine (Jul 6, 2009)

Röyksopp ft. Robyn - The Girl and the Robot


----------



## Alex. (Jul 6, 2009)

*Gabriella Cilmi* - Sweet about me.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jul 6, 2009)

The Sounds - Painted By Numbers

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Down Boy


----------



## Mori (Jul 6, 2009)

_Dear Mama_ - Tupac


----------



## SanninTrio (Jul 6, 2009)

Currently listening to Dancing for Rain by Rise Against


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 6, 2009)

Ten Million Slaves - Otis Taylor


----------



## H0rVatH (Jul 6, 2009)

Green Day - 21 Guns


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 6, 2009)

_Beat it_  -MJ


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 6, 2009)

On Reflection - Gentle Giant


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 6, 2009)

88 Keys - Cuddle bums ft Tonya morgan


----------



## Xell (Jul 7, 2009)

Arctic Monkeys - Crying Lightning


----------



## Baka Neko (Jul 7, 2009)

U + Ur Hand - Pink


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 7, 2009)

Since I am in sunny California. Maybe a song from one of my fav bands!!! 

Wet Sand-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Morphine (Jul 7, 2009)

Time Of Dying - Three Days Grace


----------



## Felt (Jul 7, 2009)

Again this week I seem to have a song which I generally do not like the genre of...

Lady Gaga - Paparazzi

I seem to feel slightly embarrassed about the fact that I like her songs, but I can't stop listening to them and can't stop enjoying this one.


----------



## KakU Camui (Jul 7, 2009)

"Kodoku ni Shisu, Yueni Kodoku" by Dir en Grey.


----------



## FaeryTail (Jul 7, 2009)

The Libertines - Death on the Stairs 
Can't get it out of my head, but I don't think I want to anyway.


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 7, 2009)

"Drift Away" - Uncle Kracker.

I don't know why I'm listening to it so much all of a sudden. It's the only song that can make me cry on its own.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Genuflect*-insurrection


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 7, 2009)

Roll with the Wind- *Alexander Rybak*


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 7, 2009)

Backwards Pumpkin Song by Dance Gavin Dance.


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 8, 2009)

Mad World - Adam Lambert


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 8, 2009)

Notion - *Kings of Leon*


----------



## FireLorD (Jul 10, 2009)

*Bug Funny Foundation* - Got the Life


----------



## Satori katsu (Jul 10, 2009)

Such Great Heights - *The Postal Service*


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 11, 2009)

Takenaka Eri - Kiiroi Hana -Wedding Story-


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 11, 2009)

Stop This Song (Lovesick Melody) by Paramore


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jul 11, 2009)

Arctic Monkeys - Crying Lightning


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2009)

Ooo, just found a really chill track.

Needless Episode 2 sub

The quality isn't as good as the one I'm listening to, but it's the only original, unremixed version I could find.


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 11, 2009)

_Desert Rose_ ~ Sting.


----------



## kaz (Jul 11, 2009)

Out Of This Place - Sunlight Ascending


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 11, 2009)

_"This Killer"_ - *Blackfield*


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2009)

Only the Strong - Flaw


----------



## ethereal (Jul 13, 2009)

Burial - *Archangel*


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 13, 2009)

Da' Zoo - "Excuse Me"


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Jul 14, 2009)

Three Days Grace - Riot


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2009)

Manhattan - *Kings of Leon*


----------



## Damaris (Jul 14, 2009)

Spiralling by Keane and Be Somebody by Kings of Leon.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2009)

"Gallows Humour" -  *U.S. Christmas*


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jul 14, 2009)

*Electropop*-Jupiter Rising


----------



## Migooki (Jul 14, 2009)

Take Me Away (Into The Night) - 4 Strings


----------



## krome (Jul 14, 2009)

Poets of the Fall - Carnival of Rust


----------



## Tuxoo (Jul 15, 2009)

Thomas Bronzwaer - Look Ahead (Original Mix)
_Ho boy._

One of the most awesome trance tracks I've ever heard.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jul 16, 2009)

Shiina Ringo - Honnou


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Michael Jackson* - _Dirty Diana_


----------



## Yosha (Jul 16, 2009)

*violent femmes* - blister in the sun


----------



## Kei (Jul 16, 2009)

Haru Haru- Big Bang

*[SD&Taka]Dragon Ball Kai 015*


----------



## Beowulf (Jul 16, 2009)

np: Plushgun - Just Impolite 

_"I walk like Johnny Cash,
I can make the bus in seconds flat._

indie to bone


----------



## Migooki (Jul 17, 2009)

ANYTHING with Paul Van Dyk and Armin!


----------



## KohZa (Jul 17, 2009)

_Trax-Knife_


----------



## krome (Jul 17, 2009)

Lee Minwoo  - Minnovation


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 17, 2009)

Broken Down- *Sevendust*


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jul 18, 2009)

"Obsessed" -* Mariah Carey*


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 18, 2009)

*Collective Soul* - "_Welcome all again_"


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 18, 2009)

Gackt - Kimi no tame ni dekiru koto


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 18, 2009)

Manhattan - *Kings of Leon*

The first song in my signature.



Masa Def said:


> *violent femmes* - blister in the sun



Brilliant song.


----------



## Munken (Jul 18, 2009)

Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper


----------



## FireLorD (Jul 18, 2009)

*Kazzer* - Ordinary
*Uzumaki* - To Fuck


----------



## Hope (Jul 18, 2009)

*FT Island* - I Hope


----------



## Skylit (Jul 18, 2009)

*Boneyards* - Parkway Drive


----------



## DeiDeiDannaUn (Jul 19, 2009)

die friend die - dope
colt 45 - afroman
BEER! - psychostick

all awesome songs.


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Jul 19, 2009)

Hope said:


> FT Island - I Hope


yes, i double on this. 

*FT Island* - I hope


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 19, 2009)

Hamasaki Ayumi - Duty


----------



## Anjali (Jul 19, 2009)

Hysteric - Yeah Yeah Yeahs

Such a sweet sweet song


----------



## Glenn (Jul 19, 2009)

Scooter - Nassaja.


----------



## MagicPony (Jul 20, 2009)

Heads will roll - Yeah yeah yeahs


----------



## KohZa (Jul 21, 2009)

Se7en-Passion


----------



## Sen (Jul 21, 2009)

You Belong with Me - Taylor Swift


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Jul 21, 2009)

Lykke Li - Little Bit


----------



## blue♥ (Jul 21, 2009)

Desire by Do As Infinity.


----------



## punkcookie (Jul 22, 2009)

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## Republican (Jul 22, 2009)

The Pogues - The Sunny Side Of The Street

Nothing like old celtic punk where 80% of the song is an unintelligible slurred mumble ending in "...on the sunny side of the street."


----------



## Migooki (Jul 22, 2009)

[YouTube]MN6EqARrIzo[/youtube]


----------



## Peter Griffin (Jul 22, 2009)

Two Weeks by All that Remains.


----------



## Brian (Jul 22, 2009)

so far its *Avantasia*-"The Seven Angels"


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 22, 2009)

*Comeback Kid* - Wake The Dead


----------



## Miracle Sun (Jul 23, 2009)

mewithoutYou - The Fox, The Crow, The Cookie

That has been my song of the week for about a month.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZEX6w3-KbE [/YOUTUBE]

that and

Dredg - Quotes 

That song is fantastic but sounds horrible with youtube quality.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 23, 2009)

*The Air that I Breathe* - All That Remains


----------



## S (Jul 23, 2009)

Moby 'Shot In The Back Of The Head'


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 23, 2009)

Soviet March - a tune from Red Alert 3, really really catchy


----------



## Hazy (Jul 23, 2009)

Sister of Charity - The 69 Eyes


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 23, 2009)

Three Evils- *Coheed and Cambria*


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 23, 2009)

Wet Sand-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Baka Neko (Jul 24, 2009)

Where is my mind - Pixies
Seriously, where the heck is my mind?


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 24, 2009)

_Gackt - Farewell_


----------



## Alex. (Jul 24, 2009)

*Little Boots - Meddle*


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 24, 2009)

I already had one this week, but this definitely needs mentioning too: Sunshine (Adagio in G minor). It's not with lyrics, although there are some fragments from the movie in there too, which is nice, but it's just the epic emotional instrumental music that does the trick for this one.

In fact, I highly recommend the "Sunshine" soundtrack to anyone who is fan of the movie or instrumental soundtracks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 24, 2009)

_Forever Friends (Chinese version)_ ~ Sun, Nan & Amei.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 24, 2009)

Pitbull - I know you want me


----------



## PurpleHaze (Jul 24, 2009)

_Mathmatics_ - Mos Def


----------



## Liebgotts (Jul 24, 2009)

I've Got Friends-- Manchester Orchestra


----------



## kaz (Jul 24, 2009)

Lonely Soul - UNKLE


----------



## FireLorD (Jul 25, 2009)

*Project 86* - From December


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jul 26, 2009)

_Linger _- The Cranberries


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jul 26, 2009)

Telepathe - So Fine


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm Not Alone (Deadmau5 Remix) - Calvin Harris


----------



## KentaLjung (Jul 26, 2009)

MUCC - Game


----------



## nanni (Jul 27, 2009)

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Keaton (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pink Floyd - What Shall We Do Now*


----------



## Muse (Jul 27, 2009)

Regina Spektor - Dance Anthem of the 80s


----------



## Prowler (Jul 27, 2009)

*BlackFoot - Born to Rock 'N' Roll *
FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Scapa (Jul 27, 2009)

Last.fm says that my most times played song from last 7 days is _DJ Sharpnel - Blue Army_.

Its not a bad choice for my song of the week, so yeah. Its my choice


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 27, 2009)

"Set Guitars to Kill" - *And So I Watch You From Afar*

Best song title ever.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 27, 2009)

Under the Northern Star-Amon Amarth


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Jude - The Beatles


----------



## krome (Jul 27, 2009)

"Hijack" - Deshock


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 27, 2009)

Crush/Faint-Linkin Park and Paramore Remix


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 27, 2009)

_Secretly_ - Skunk Anansie


----------



## Alex. (Jul 28, 2009)

*Florence and The Machine* - Rabbit Heart


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2009)

*System of a Down* - Chop Suey

I finally came across it listening with my friend to his iPod.  I love it.


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 28, 2009)

Takahashi Youko - One Little Wish


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jul 29, 2009)

Lazer boy-sergey Lazarev


----------



## Litho (Jul 29, 2009)

The Coral: 'Pass it on'  
It reminds me of the beatle song 'you like me too much'.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 29, 2009)

_*Nightwish* - Bless the child_

So nostalgic... ♥


----------



## Scapa (Jul 29, 2009)

Miu said:


> _*Nightwish* - Bless the child_
> 
> So nostalgic... ♥



Oh that's oldschool love song :ho, nice choice *thumbs up*


----------



## Skylit (Jul 31, 2009)

*Dancing for Rain* - Rise Against


----------



## kaz (Jul 31, 2009)

Long Withdrawing Roar - Romance of Young Tigers


----------



## darkblossom (Jul 31, 2009)

Raining Again - Staind


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 31, 2009)

interpol -narc god i love that song


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 31, 2009)

Tough one...

Pam (Muther F****r)fka Pam Griew - New Blood revival 

City Gardens is dead - Whiskey flask revenge!

Backend of Forever - Coheed and Cambria

Silver lining - Upstanding Youth 

Age of Reason - Lithium


and maybe even a few other have been my "song of the week", I listen to music all day at work lol....


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 31, 2009)

_Rocket Man_ ~ Elton John/Jason Mraz (I've been alternating between both versions)


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 31, 2009)

Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath


----------



## Franky (Jul 31, 2009)

Chichi Wo Moge! (Hyper Moge! mix) - Takahashi Hiroki (Parco Folgore)


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 1, 2009)

"Angels" - *Wax Poetic*


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 1, 2009)

Nas-Purple


----------



## nanni (Aug 2, 2009)

Imagine - John Lennon


----------



## GaaraOfTheSand (Aug 2, 2009)

why by akaya


----------



## FireLorD (Aug 2, 2009)

*Come to Dolly* - Prevent yhe Cure


----------



## Maris (Aug 2, 2009)

Contender - Pains of being pure at heart


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 2, 2009)

Trigger Cut - Pavement


----------



## Fin (Aug 2, 2009)

Type o Negative - Everyone I love is dead


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 3, 2009)

Strand of Oaks - Sister Evangeline


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 3, 2009)

I feel in love with a song from the movie Public Enemies. 

Otis Taylor - Ten Million Slaves

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhiO8rT_LnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 3, 2009)

Use Somebody - Kings of Leon


----------



## 3dfan (Aug 3, 2009)

probably My Chemical Romance - I'm Not OK! awesome song!


----------



## GaaraOfTheSand (Aug 3, 2009)

Rider Chips - Full Force


----------



## Alex. (Aug 3, 2009)

*Psychofreud* - Deliver me


----------



## Horan (Aug 3, 2009)

*Nagareboshi* - Home Made Kazoku (Naruto Shippuden Ending I)


----------



## darkblossom (Aug 3, 2009)

*Don't Trust Me* - 3OH!3


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 3, 2009)

Ice Cube and Westside Connection - Let it rain


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 3, 2009)

K'naan-Take A Minute


----------



## Happy Cow (Aug 3, 2009)

Trife and Royce - Powerful Minds.

When I clicked the link, it made me stop work and actually focus on what they were saying.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 3, 2009)

REO Speedwagon ~ Can't Fight This Feeling


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 3, 2009)

Schism-Tool


----------



## Darth Supra Disco (Aug 3, 2009)

freeways beard


----------



## Undaunted (Aug 4, 2009)

AKA M80 The Wolf by *Portugal. The Man*


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 4, 2009)

Wolfmother - Woman.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 4, 2009)

Both versions of this song.


----------



## Alice (Aug 4, 2009)

LP - New Divide

I feel an urge to listen to it


----------



## Berry (Aug 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]i16YqXe3YmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 4, 2009)

Lyrical murderers - Slaughterhouse


----------



## Bushin (Aug 4, 2009)

1312 - Zimmer's Hole


----------



## Alex. (Aug 4, 2009)

*Green Day *- Know your enemy


----------



## Disco_Juan (Aug 5, 2009)

Definitely all of iLiKETRAiNS' The Christmas Tree Ship.
Fucking gorgeous five-part song.


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Aug 5, 2009)

HOliday-Dizze rascal


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 5, 2009)

Daylight - *Matt and Kim*


----------



## Alex. (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh and *Peter,Bjorn and John* - Young Folks too.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 6, 2009)

*Safety Suit *- What If


----------



## RivFader (Aug 6, 2009)

Excrementory Grindfuckers - Heimscheisser

Don't ask....


----------



## Cellar Door (Aug 6, 2009)

Porcupine Tree - My Ashes


----------



## Skylit (Aug 6, 2009)

*Save the Castle, Screw the Princess* - Arsonists Get All The Girls


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 6, 2009)

_Chinese Sleep Chant _~ Coldplay.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 6, 2009)

30 Seconds to Mars - A Beautiful Lie


----------



## Katkind (Aug 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _【VOCALOID】HONEY - NANAMEUE ALL☆STARS【3DPV】(HD)_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12UdIg_wIGQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Maris (Aug 6, 2009)

Bird Gerhl - Antony and the Johnsons


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40Br07CF0qk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KohZa (Aug 6, 2009)

*Greenday-21 Guns*


----------



## kaz (Aug 7, 2009)

The Raven - Caspian


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 8, 2009)

Virgin Black - Drink The Midnight Hymn


----------



## Grape (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll say "Float On - Modest Mouse"

So many (drunken) memories from when this song came out, one of the happiest periods of my life. Well not soo many drunken memories, as I drink like 5 times a year max. lol

It's my "Drunken Marching" song


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Aug 8, 2009)

Nirvana ft. Rick Astley - "Never Gonna Give Your Teen Spirit Up"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN75im_us4k&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 8, 2009)

Wham! - "Careless Whisper"


----------



## CelUchiha (Aug 8, 2009)

*=)*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMgsC8kVOBI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chaosakita (Aug 8, 2009)

SNSD - Gee


----------



## Damaris (Aug 8, 2009)

Take a Minute by K'naan


I'm listening to it right now


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 8, 2009)

Regina Spektor - Laughing with


----------



## S (Aug 8, 2009)

Xenosaga 3: Also Sprach Zarathustra - Hepatica


----------



## KohZa (Aug 9, 2009)

*Lineage soundtrack-Scars of time*


----------



## blue berry (Aug 9, 2009)

Aoi Hana - Kukkio Kodan


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 9, 2009)

Still Alive-Lisa Miskovsky (Mirrors Edge theme)


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 9, 2009)

Yoko Kanno - Silver River (Wolf's rain OST)


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Aug 9, 2009)

sweet dreams - beyonce


----------



## FireLorD (Aug 9, 2009)

*Dead ba April* - Erased


----------



## SharinganAngel93 (Aug 9, 2009)

Boys Like Girls - Love Drunk


----------



## Kei (Aug 9, 2009)

I did it for love- BOA


----------



## Baka Neko (Aug 10, 2009)

Battle For The Sun - Placebo


----------



## Undaunted (Aug 10, 2009)

AKA M80 The Wolf by *Portugal. The Man*


----------



## Yosha (Aug 13, 2009)

*konkrete* - whats that smell


----------



## Skylit (Aug 13, 2009)

*The Deepest Gray* - All That Remains


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 13, 2009)

"Kokomo" -- The Beach Boys.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 13, 2009)

_The Fire in Your Eyes (Ke'ilo Kan)_ ~ Boaz Muada


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 13, 2009)

Boys and Girls - Pixie Lott


----------



## Vaz (Aug 13, 2009)

Cassandra Gemini, by The Mars Volta


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 14, 2009)

This Modern Love - Bloc Party


----------



## MagicPony (Aug 14, 2009)

This week it's an MGMT cover of "Kids". 
Woman to Wed an Amusement Park Ride
I find it super amazing can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 14, 2009)

Internet Thugs Attack - Chamillionaire


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 14, 2009)

MagicPony said:


> This week it's an MGMT cover of "Kids".
> Link removed
> I find it super amazing can't stop listening to it.



The actual music video to that song is one of the creepiest things i have ever laid eyes upon.


----------



## Necro?sthete (Aug 14, 2009)

Boris - Buzz In (Todd Edwards Remix)


----------



## December (Aug 14, 2009)

Iglu & Hartly - Jump Out of Your Car


----------



## FireLorD (Aug 14, 2009)

*Lewkis* - Vantage Point Perspective


----------



## KohZa (Aug 16, 2009)

Hatsune miku-Meltdown .


----------



## Scapa (Aug 16, 2009)

*Johnny Cash - Folsom Prison Blues*

Focking awsum!


----------



## squilliam (Aug 16, 2009)

Round the Bend - Nick Gallant


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 16, 2009)

*And the hero will drown - story of the year*


----------



## Yosha (Aug 16, 2009)

*matisyahu* - king without a crown (slow version)


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 16, 2009)

_Danny Boy_ ~ Celtic Woman


----------



## kaz (Aug 16, 2009)

Eos - Ulver


----------



## darkblossom (Aug 16, 2009)

Vanilla Twilight by Owl City.


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 17, 2009)

Jay z - Run This Town(feat Rihanna & Kanye)
Love Rihanna's part in the song & it has some great beats!


----------



## James Bond (Aug 17, 2009)

*.* 30 Seconds to Mars - The Mission


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 17, 2009)

Sea-Yui


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 17, 2009)

Oblivion by Maston.


----------



## Brigade (Aug 17, 2009)

I had 3 

*S.O.S* by the Jonas Brothers
*You'll Always Find Your Way Back Home* by Hannah Montana
and *My Turn Now* by Keke Palmer


----------



## _Kimimaro_ (Aug 17, 2009)

_Ok I'll bite._

*The Agonist - ...and Their Eulogies Sang Me to Sleep*

this


----------



## KohZa (Aug 18, 2009)

*Aggressive Dogs aka. Uzi One - Loud*


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2009)

Party in the USA by Miley Cyrus.

It's Tricky by Run-DMC.

Boom Boom Pow and I Got a Feeling by the Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 18, 2009)

Alice in Chains - Killer is Me


----------



## Renatka (Aug 18, 2009)

*Three Days Grace - -Time Of Dying <3*


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

Raindrops - Basement Jaxx


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 18, 2009)

Good Girls Go Bad- *Cobra Starship*


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2009)

Seems like it has been "Like This" by Meisa Kuroki.

It took a while to grow on me.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 18, 2009)

*Green Day* - 21 Guns


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 18, 2009)

Song of the week...and month and almost year...New Divide by Linkin Park.
My favourite band ever.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 18, 2009)

"Paragraphs Relentless", "Tarnished" - *Dälek*


----------



## chaosakita (Aug 19, 2009)

HIGH and MIGHTY COLOR - ROSIER


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Aug 19, 2009)

song of the week for me is 

Lupe Fiasco-Hip-hop saved my life


----------



## Baka Neko (Aug 19, 2009)

Skipping Stone ~ Amos Lee


----------



## Bad Milk (Aug 20, 2009)

These are My Twisted Words - Radiohead

Brand new Radiohead song they released on their site a few days ago.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 20, 2009)

_Danny Boy_ ~ Celtic Woman. Gorgeous, gorgeous song.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 20, 2009)

Superstar by Lupe Fiasco (featuring young jeezy and somebody else i dont know of)


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 20, 2009)

Monster- *Meg & Dia*


----------



## KohZa (Aug 21, 2009)

*Jay Z - Run This Town ft Rihanna & Kanye West*


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 21, 2009)

Radio - _Alkaline Trio_


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 21, 2009)

Britney Spears - Lace & Leather.

I don't like many Brit songs, but I do enjoy that one.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 21, 2009)

ON MY WAYWARD SON.


----------



## Cero (Aug 21, 2009)

New band i came across

The Features - _*Lions*_


----------



## darkblossom (Aug 21, 2009)

Diary of Jane - *Breaking Benjamin*


----------



## blodgharm (Aug 21, 2009)

red nose~tech 9


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 21, 2009)

I Gotta Feeling - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 22, 2009)

Suture Up Your Future - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Ephemere (Aug 22, 2009)

The Soundless Dawn - Red Sparowes

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NprEynD754E[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit.


----------



## animebutterfly (Aug 22, 2009)

"En Aquel Lugar"- Los Adolocentes

Such a beautiful song...


----------



## KohZa (Aug 22, 2009)

Jesse McCartney  Feat.Ludacris- How Do You Sleep  .this song just keep stucking in my head .


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Aug 22, 2009)

*MSTRKRFT*   -  Heartbreaker


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2009)

I Want George Soros - French Teen Idol


----------



## Skylit (Aug 22, 2009)

*Beautiful Tragedy* - In This Moment


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 22, 2009)

Joe Budden - Green Room Freestyle


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 22, 2009)

Torch - Lia


----------



## krome (Aug 22, 2009)

Toxic - Blowsight


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 23, 2009)

Deja Vu - Eminem


----------



## Vetano-sama (Aug 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af4GQLsFA5U[/YOUTUBE]




Fucking sick!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Priority* - Mos Def


----------



## Kameil (Aug 24, 2009)

*Flyy solo - Super swagged up*


----------



## Cronos (Aug 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxO63r4relM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cellar Door (Aug 24, 2009)

Opeth - The Moor


----------



## chaosakita (Aug 24, 2009)

Nakamura Ataru - Guchi


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Aug 24, 2009)

*Sting- Book of My Life*


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2009)

_Fragile Tension_ - Depeche Mode


----------



## Genesis Rhapsodes (Aug 25, 2009)

System Of A Down - Toxicity


----------



## Anjali (Aug 25, 2009)

Cassandra Steen - Darum Leben Wir


----------



## Maris (Aug 25, 2009)

Hunter - Portishead


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 26, 2009)

_Best of You_ - Foo Fighters


----------



## little nin (Aug 26, 2009)

Roland Dubbs - Sinker


*Spoiler*: _If you like that sorta thing_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQDTnvljnG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 26, 2009)

Modest Mouse - Dramamine


----------



## Mori (Aug 26, 2009)

_Leaving on a Jet Plane_ - John Denver


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Altron (Aug 26, 2009)

Amorphis - Sky is Mine


----------



## Maris (Aug 27, 2009)

Heavy cross - Gossip


----------



## Skylit (Aug 27, 2009)

*Selbstjustiz* - K.I.Z.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 27, 2009)

*dungeon family* - follow the light


----------



## krome (Aug 27, 2009)

Korn - Evolution


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 28, 2009)

Music of the week to me:

"Sweet Disposition" by The Temper Trap.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Anjali (Aug 28, 2009)

Ariane Moffatt, "Perséides"


----------



## RDL (Aug 28, 2009)

Blue Veins - The Raconteurs


----------



## Sup Brah (Aug 28, 2009)

Heartbreaker - G-Dragon


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 28, 2009)

*Voltaire-* The beast of Pirate's Bay
And
*Emilie Autumn-* Opheliac


----------



## FireLorD (Aug 28, 2009)

*Mindless Self Indulgence* - Shut Me Up


----------



## Jack Russell (Aug 28, 2009)

Aha - Take me on


----------



## Horan (Aug 28, 2009)

*Long Kiss Goodbye* - Halcali


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 28, 2009)

Paramore - Let the Flames Begin


----------



## Koi (Aug 29, 2009)

"I am the Walrus."  I really don't even like the Beatles.


----------



## blodgharm (Aug 29, 2009)

InsaneClownPosse - If I Was A Serial Killer


----------



## kaz (Aug 29, 2009)

Protectors of the Earth (Choir) - Two Steps From Hell


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 29, 2009)

Back Against The Wall - _Cage The Elephant_


----------



## Altron (Aug 30, 2009)

The Offspring - The Kids Aren't Alright


----------



## Nerazzurri (Aug 30, 2009)

Nancy Sinatra - So Long Babe

[YOUTUBE]y-wMCLXzT4w[/YOUTUBE]

Retro vibe this week, the Sinatras have been mainstays in the CD player.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 30, 2009)

*Kooley High - Kooley is High *


----------



## Roy (Aug 30, 2009)

Radiohead - No Surprises


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 30, 2009)

Hoobastank - First of Me


----------



## Cellar Door (Aug 30, 2009)

The Kills - Kissy Kissy (Live Acoustic Version)


----------



## Laurens (Aug 30, 2009)

The sedan vault - unidentified flying objects


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 30, 2009)

Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Aug 31, 2009)

Suilen - Magnolia


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Aug 31, 2009)

rockstar-Nickelback


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 1, 2009)

_Accidental_-* Garou*


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 1, 2009)

Spanish Lady ~ *Celtic Woman*


----------



## Vaz (Sep 1, 2009)

Lover, You Should've Come Over, by Jeff Buckley.

It's been a bad week


----------



## darkblossom (Sep 1, 2009)

Valentines Day - *Linkin Park*


----------



## Yosha (Sep 1, 2009)

*kool g rap* - fast life


----------



## Akumaru13 (Sep 1, 2009)

Gorey Demise by Creature Feature

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNqqww6gTWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 1, 2009)

_Reptilia_ - The Strokes


----------



## KohZa (Sep 2, 2009)

_Seo Taiji-Morning Snow_


----------



## CRiMSONkalashnikov (Sep 2, 2009)

rise against - saviour. :3


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 2, 2009)

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually for a while now, my song of the 'week' has been Lips Like Sugar by Flo Rida. But I have a bunch of songs that I usually listen to all the time.
But Lips Like Sugar seems to be my obsession for the time being.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 3, 2009)

Substitution - _Silversun Pickups_


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 3, 2009)

Minus The Bear - Pachuca Sunrise


----------



## Anjali (Sep 3, 2009)

Air - All I Need


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 3, 2009)

Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann OST - _Gattai nante Kusokurae!!_


----------



## Mandy (Sep 3, 2009)

*Kimi no Shiranai Monogatari* - Supercell


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Sep 3, 2009)

"I'm Not Scared" by Ladytron


----------



## Mia (Sep 3, 2009)

I have this thing for Requiem For a Dream OST. Listen to it daily for quite a while then dont listen at all in months and then get back to listening  now its the listenting period.


----------



## Skylit (Sep 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tptChkpxMoQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 3, 2009)

Lupe Fiasco - Sunshine


----------



## RDL (Sep 3, 2009)

Coconut Records - Drummer


----------



## scerpers (Sep 3, 2009)

Stratovarius - Legion


----------



## krome (Sep 3, 2009)

Disturbed - Hell


----------



## SavannahBanana13 (Sep 5, 2009)

Incubus - Drive
The Fray - You Found Me
Motley Crue - Without You
Black Eyed Peas - I've Got A Feeling
Vocoloid - Honey Nanameue All Stars 
Kigurumi - Kurutto mawatte ikkaiten


----------



## James Bond (Sep 5, 2009)

Avenged Sevenfold - A Little Piece of Heaven


----------



## Fiasco (Sep 5, 2009)

Thieves In The Night-Mos Def & Talib Kweli


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 5, 2009)

Run this town- Jay Z, rihanna and kanye


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 5, 2009)

Ichibutozenbu - B'z


----------



## Kameil (Sep 5, 2009)

*Wale - Ice and Rain*


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 5, 2009)

Two Worlds ~ *Phil Collins*


----------



## kaz (Sep 5, 2009)

The Captive - Glowworm


----------



## FireLorD (Sep 6, 2009)

*Поху&Деть* - Годзила
*Lewkis* - Solid Gold


----------



## krome (Sep 6, 2009)

Leighton Meester - Body Control


----------



## Hazy (Sep 6, 2009)

Portugal The Man - Work All Day


----------



## Yosha (Sep 6, 2009)

*crime in stereo* - desertbed


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 6, 2009)

*Last Night* - The Strokes


----------



## Altron (Sep 6, 2009)

AC/DC - You shook me all night long


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 7, 2009)

Friend is a Four-letter Word - _Cake_


----------



## sheryllynn (Sep 7, 2009)

Ego-Beyonce


----------



## firefist (Sep 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKbg-phe56g[/YOUTUBE]

beautiful song.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 8, 2009)

_Crow Zero ost-Into The Battlefield_


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 8, 2009)

Graves-P.O.S.

Tis the ringtone


----------



## LunaNightingale (Sep 8, 2009)

J. Spencer - Hip Hop Jazz


----------



## Bleach (Sep 10, 2009)

Hero - *Nas*

The guys crazy gud.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 10, 2009)

*Utada Hikaru* - Beautiful World


----------



## FireLorD (Sep 11, 2009)

*3 Pill Morning* – Hesitate
*Thousand Foot Krutch* - The Part That Hurts the Most (Is Me)


----------



## Adachi (Sep 11, 2009)

_Muzik_ - 4Minute


----------



## Altron (Sep 11, 2009)

HammerFall - Trailblazers


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 11, 2009)

Spin Aqua - Malibu


----------



## Satori katsu (Sep 11, 2009)

Ulysses - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 11, 2009)

Paid In Full- *Sonata Arctica*


----------



## Kek (Sep 12, 2009)

Major Tom (Coming Home) - Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 12, 2009)

The Perfect Drug -- Nine Inch Nails

It's absolutely ridiculous. I can't imagine a catchier song.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 12, 2009)

Mexican Sun - Chevelle


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 12, 2009)

Jay Z - What more can I say?


----------



## LunaNightingale (Sep 12, 2009)

*Al Green - Look What You Done to Me*


----------



## KohZa (Sep 12, 2009)

_Daughtry-No Surprise_


----------



## Super Naruto (Sep 12, 2009)

Muse - Uprising


----------



## Laurens (Sep 12, 2009)

Kasabian - Fire


----------



## krome (Sep 12, 2009)

Poets of the Fall - _Overboard_


----------



## Fiasco (Sep 12, 2009)

Fire In Freetown-K'naan


----------



## kaz (Sep 12, 2009)

Song #1 - The Autumn Project


----------



## cooliset (Sep 12, 2009)

Aimo - Macross Frontier soundtrack.


----------



## Nicola (Sep 12, 2009)

My Girls - Animal Collective.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 12, 2009)

gucci man: wated
best song ever and i don't even like gucci man


----------



## KohZa (Sep 13, 2009)

_Aqua timez-Stay Gold_


----------



## Mandy (Sep 13, 2009)

*LOVE & ROLL* - Supercell


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Forget to Remember-Mudvayne


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2009)

*Stan* - Eminem


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 13, 2009)

Bittersweet Symphony - _The Verve_


----------



## Yosha (Sep 13, 2009)

*eminem* - stan


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 13, 2009)

Shattered-Trading Yesterday


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 13, 2009)

JYONGRI - Muteki na Ai


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 14, 2009)

Daft Punk – Da Funk / Daftendirekt


----------



## Griever (Sep 14, 2009)

Ashe - Cry for you

[YOUTUBE]z_6by6HlxPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Miss Happy (Sep 14, 2009)

Sources here~


----------



## RivFader (Sep 14, 2009)

Queen - Don't stop me now.


----------



## Modalu (Sep 15, 2009)

Plaza mods

It's my song of the week!
Why? Because he is a stranger.. he's inartificial and something
at him is .. really amazing. His voice? The way he plays guitar?
I don't know. But I like him


----------



## KohZa (Sep 15, 2009)

_Nujabes-Feather_


----------



## krome (Sep 15, 2009)

_Don't Don_ - Super Junior


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 15, 2009)

Friendly Fires - "Kiss of Life"


----------



## Akumaru13 (Sep 15, 2009)

Waking up in Vegas by Katy Perry


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 16, 2009)

*Emiko Shiratori* - Melodies of Life


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]FKkcN-IwxkE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KohZa (Sep 16, 2009)

X-Japan-Tears(old song but still good ).


----------



## Worm Juice (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 16, 2009)

Animal I have Become-3 Days Grace


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 16, 2009)

Cobalt - Arsonry


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 16, 2009)

Bone Thugs - First of the Month (been feeling nostalgic)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2009)

Au Revoir Simone - The Lucky One


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 17, 2009)

the game ft chris brown- better on the other side


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 17, 2009)

*Lazard*-Little Star


----------



## BluishSwirls (Sep 17, 2009)

Breed - Nirvana


----------



## cruzitachi (Sep 17, 2009)

DevilDiver - Pray For Villains


----------



## Katkind (Sep 17, 2009)

George Clinton - Atomic Dog (long version)


----------



## Gain (Sep 17, 2009)

Battles - Atlas


----------



## Miss Rasengan (Sep 17, 2009)

Pussycat dolls:Jay ho!


----------



## kaz (Sep 19, 2009)

May Your Enemies Never Find Happiness - Halves


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 19, 2009)

*Dirt Off Your Shoulder* - Jay Z


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 19, 2009)

Epik High - 따라해 (Wannabe) (feat. Mellow)


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 19, 2009)

"Kiss of life" by Friendly Fires! Awesome rythm and feeling.


----------



## krome (Sep 19, 2009)

Darkness Eyes - DBSK


----------



## Faede (Sep 20, 2009)

^^ (Song/Artist)

Nantes - Beirut


----------



## Altron (Sep 20, 2009)

Amorphis - Sky is Mine


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 21, 2009)

Coldplay -- Viva la Vida


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

*And The Hero will drown -Story of the year*


----------



## Mar Azul (Sep 21, 2009)

Stay Awake - Asobi Seksu


----------



## Griever (Sep 21, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]6HQU1bnvTLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 21, 2009)

stir it up bob marley


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ikimono-Gakari* - Uruwashiki Hito


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 22, 2009)

Wait and Bleed-Slipknot


----------



## Kojiro (Sep 22, 2009)

Madonna feat. Lil Wayne - Revolver


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 22, 2009)

Nothing Good Has Happened Yet-We are the Ocean


----------



## Anjali (Sep 22, 2009)

Tes Invectives by Ariane Moffatt


----------



## Spica (Sep 23, 2009)

Alesha Dixon - The Boy Does Nothing
(I don't know I'm in the feminist corner this week.)

Pornosangen - Raske Menn
Norwegians parodying Danes singing about porn on the Internet <3


----------



## Leraine (Sep 23, 2009)

RjD2 - Making Days Longer


Might actually become the song of this year.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 23, 2009)

*Lil Wayne, Gudda Gudda, Nicki Minaj, and Drake - BedRock*


----------



## krome (Sep 23, 2009)

Leighton Meester - Body Control


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 23, 2009)

Bye Bye Babylon- *Cryoshell*


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 23, 2009)

Future Foe Scenarios - _Silversun Pickups_


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 23, 2009)

*Oye mi amor* - Mana


----------



## Hyouma (Sep 24, 2009)

Mogwai - Punk Rock

Not really a typical song but damn cool


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2009)

A Star is Born-JayZ


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 24, 2009)

Everlong - Foo Fighters.  Good Stuff.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 24, 2009)

*Mirakuru Paint* - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireLorD (Sep 25, 2009)

*Kutless* – Shut Me Out (Acoustic)


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Sep 25, 2009)

alones by aqua timez


----------



## 305 (Sep 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fty_DxJmUZw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skylit (Sep 25, 2009)

*Love Don't Live Here Anymore* - City And Colour


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Sep 25, 2009)

Matisyahu - Message in a bottle


----------



## Taleran (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Riamu (Sep 25, 2009)

Jay Z Empire State Of Mind


----------



## krome (Sep 25, 2009)

_Bomb a Head_ - Tenjou Tenge


----------



## Stephen (Sep 25, 2009)

Three Days Grace - Break


----------



## Yoona (Sep 26, 2009)

Green Day - East Jesus Nowhere.


----------



## Beυrre (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm Not Your Boyfriend Baby - 3 OH! 3

This song has been following me.


----------



## KidQuick (Sep 26, 2009)

Owl City - Fireflies
this


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 26, 2009)

Falling Down - Oasis


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 26, 2009)

*La loba* - Shakira


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 27, 2009)

Rebirthing- *Skillet*


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 27, 2009)

Give it all away - Red


----------



## krome (Sep 27, 2009)

David Guetta ft. Akon - Sexy Bitch

~


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 27, 2009)

show me love-t.A.T.u in st petersburg


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 28, 2009)

D-Block & S-te-fan : The sound of the thunder


----------



## Slumdog (Sep 29, 2009)

Immortal Technique - Dance with the devil.


----------



## valerian (Sep 29, 2009)

Foo Fighters - Best of you


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 29, 2009)

Norma Jean ~ Robots 3 Humans 0


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 29, 2009)

Lady Gaga - Paparazzi 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNZM-BJN9SI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 29, 2009)

Kanye West ft. Common ft John Legend: Magic man


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Sep 29, 2009)

Battlefield-Jordin Sparks!


----------



## Faede (Sep 29, 2009)

Break the Seams - Sew Intricate


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 29, 2009)

Placebo - Lady of the Flowers


----------



## Gabe (Sep 30, 2009)

viva la vida by cold play can't get it out of my head. good song probably the only one i like from cold play


----------



## FireLorD (Oct 1, 2009)

*Mindless Self Indulgence* – Bomb This Track
*Project 86* - Something We Can't Be (Joey B. Of The Echoing Green Remix)


----------



## KohZa (Oct 1, 2009)

_Big Bang-Number one ._


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 1, 2009)

Hoogie-Boogie Land - _Complete_


----------



## Mandy (Oct 1, 2009)

from Y to Y - _Hatsune Miku_


----------



## GrimeWire (Oct 2, 2009)

Ayumi Hamasaki - Fated (Makoto Remix)


----------



## Bushin (Oct 2, 2009)

Rock in Hell - 3 inches of blood.


----------



## DeiDeiDannaUn (Oct 2, 2009)

the misery by sonata arctica.


----------



## Altron (Oct 2, 2009)

Judy & Mary - DAYDREAM


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 2, 2009)

Genesis, Disturbed, and In Flames - The Land of Confusion 
Van halen - On Fire.


----------



## krome (Oct 2, 2009)

Disturbed - Hell


----------



## ILoveJimmyUrine (Oct 2, 2009)

Apple Store Love Song -- Fatty Spins


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2009)

Jason Derulo - Whatcha Say
Song of the decade


----------



## Skylit (Oct 3, 2009)

*Angels With Dirty Faces* - Sum 41


----------



## Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Talk Talk - Eden


----------



## Katkind (Oct 3, 2009)

air - sing sang sung


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 4, 2009)

Too Fake - _Hockey_


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 4, 2009)

Death - Empty Words


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Oct 4, 2009)

manian - welcome to the club


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2009)

*N-Dubz* - I Need You


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 4, 2009)

Futuristic Imagination - School Food Punishment


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 4, 2009)

Vistoso Bosses- Delirious.


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 4, 2009)

Nothing Good Has Happened Yet-We are the Ocean


----------



## KohZa (Oct 5, 2009)

_Tinchy Stryder Ft.Amelle-Never Leave you_


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Oct 5, 2009)

Link


----------



## 305 (Oct 5, 2009)

Old and disproved

la la la la la la la lala 

woahwoahwoahwoah


----------



## chaosakita (Oct 5, 2009)

Beastie Boys - So Wat'cha Want


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 5, 2009)

Love/Hate Heartbreak by Halestorm


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 6, 2009)

Break your heart - T Cruz


----------



## Lucius (Oct 6, 2009)

What's this? - Fall out Boy


----------



## Holadrim (Oct 6, 2009)

After playing some NHL 10 I heard _*Burn it to the Ground*_ by _Nickleback_ and my ears got pwned by its sheer destructive tones; it stills rings positively in my head. 



Sorry to disappoint those that thought I would go on a pyromanic streak. *palm*


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 6, 2009)

"Time Flies" - * Porcupine Tree*


----------



## Jello Pudding Pops (Oct 6, 2009)

Big Dumb Sex - Soundgarden


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 6, 2009)

Become the Catalyst - All that Remains.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 7, 2009)

_B'z-Beautiful life_


----------



## Anjali (Oct 7, 2009)

The Police - Don't Stand So Close To Me


----------



## Mojim (Oct 7, 2009)

Muse - Undisclosed Desires


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 7, 2009)

Daylight - _Matt and Kim_


----------



## Ae (Oct 7, 2009)

*Paramore *- Ignorance


----------



## FireLorD (Oct 8, 2009)

*Mindless Self Indulgence* – Bomb This Track


----------



## krome (Oct 8, 2009)

Kid Cudi - _Day 'n Night_


----------



## Munken (Oct 8, 2009)

Susumu Hirasawa - Caravan


----------



## Kiryuu (Oct 9, 2009)

Tokio Hotel - Dogs Unleashed *<3*


----------



## KohZa (Oct 9, 2009)

_Breaking Benjamin-I Will Not Bow_


----------



## SharinganAngel93 (Oct 9, 2009)

Paramore - _Playing God_


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Oct 9, 2009)

Because im stupid


----------



## Cellar Door (Oct 9, 2009)

Porcupine Tree - Buying New Soul (Live)


----------



## S (Oct 9, 2009)

Thirteen Senses - Into The Fire


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 9, 2009)

*Mudvayne - Happy*


----------



## Adachi (Oct 9, 2009)

SNSD - _Chocolate Love_


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 9, 2009)

Aslyn - Be The Girl


----------



## Naruto Trids (Oct 9, 2009)

3-Brittney Spears (I know I know) but that song has ways of being dirty


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 10, 2009)

Due to extremely recent events..

*Jay-Z* - _Song Cry_


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 14, 2009)

_"Downhill"_ by *Rishloo*


----------



## Ina (Oct 14, 2009)

Robbie Williams - Bodies


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 14, 2009)

Ghost Key by Isis


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 14, 2009)

Slow Motion - _Third Eye Blind_


----------



## Sunako (Oct 14, 2009)

this , lulz.


----------



## Munken (Oct 14, 2009)

Queensryche - Silent Lucidity


----------



## Super Naruto (Oct 14, 2009)

Muse - Uprising.

(Or any Muse song.)


----------



## midnight_walker (Oct 15, 2009)

X Japan - X


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 15, 2009)

*Regime change - Disciple*


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 15, 2009)

Admiral Freebee - Living for the weekend.

A Belgian singer but he has toured in the USA before. The guy knows how to entertain.


----------



## Free Gobbie (Oct 15, 2009)

Royce + Crooked I = Hot Shhh.


----------



## blue berry (Oct 16, 2009)

Vertigo - U2


----------



## cygnus (Oct 16, 2009)

Karnivool - Deadman


----------



## Griever (Oct 16, 2009)

one of my favorite songs Ever!.

[YOUTUBE]66yxvtqRKkM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## krome (Oct 16, 2009)

Noir Désir - _L'homme pressé_


----------



## Deweze (Oct 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKIqpalSQ64[/YOUTUBE]

Swizz on tha beat

Chris move ya feet

And well transform a good girl to a freak!


----------



## Elphaba (Oct 16, 2009)

Ride Wit Me ~ *Nelly*

Haven't heard this song in a _long_ time, so it's very nostalgic.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Oct 16, 2009)

This Love This Hate - Hollywood Undead


----------



## FUCK Samantha (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Judge Gabranth (Oct 16, 2009)

Prince-Purple Rain


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lsABQ-VHFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vervex (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Roy (Oct 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtHGjZNwDwU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## stardust (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm pretty much obsessed with The Big Pink's 'Dominos' at the moment.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 17, 2009)

_Sukima Switch-Boku Note_


----------



## Tomine (Oct 17, 2009)

*Johnossi* - Man Must Dance

It's not a song that I'd usually listen to but it's catchy. It's got an upbeat that makes you want to sing (and dance) along. I've been playing it on repeat for the last couple of days and I think my friends are starting to get a tad bit annoyed at me. =)


----------



## FireLorD (Oct 17, 2009)

*Signum A.D.* – Who I Am
*Distortion Choice* – Valentine's Fuckin' Day


----------



## Alesana (Oct 17, 2009)

This isn't the end


----------



## Altron (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Shiranui (Oct 17, 2009)

Bliss - _Muse_


----------



## Mandy (Oct 18, 2009)

magnet - _Hatsune Miku_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 18, 2009)

The Measure Of A Man- _Elton John._


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCO-JHi4UZw&feature=player_profilepage#[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KohZa (Oct 19, 2009)

*Eric Clapton-Wonderful Tonight.
*


----------



## Vanthebaron (Oct 19, 2009)

Everywhere I go-Hollywood Undead


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 19, 2009)

*Atmosphere* - _Little Man_


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIf9GtAO5VM&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EvanNJames (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm actually nominating this one as the song of my existence, but week will do just fine. It gives me chills.


----------



## Sanarix (Oct 20, 2009)

Metallica  -  Master Of Puppets 
Click here to listen


----------



## Free Gobbie (Oct 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aJYMYRMprY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 305 (Oct 21, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzKJzuVhMnE[/YOUTUBE]

srsly


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 21, 2009)

"Christiansands" - *Tricky*


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2009)

Britney Spears - 3.

I don't give a darn what anyone says...that song is hot.


----------



## Naruto Trids (Oct 21, 2009)

Amber- 311 that song is great pek


----------



## FireLorD (Oct 22, 2009)

*Coldplay* – Violet Hill

then:
*LiFTED crew* - Mind Be Free
&
*Hollywood Undead* – Turn Off the Lights


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Oct 22, 2009)

fun. - be calm 

<3


----------



## Wicked Daze (Oct 22, 2009)

It's going to be *Evil - Interpol*. A close second is *Weekend Wars - MGMT*.


----------



## krome (Oct 23, 2009)

_Structure_ - InnerPartySystem


----------



## Sugar&Spice (Oct 23, 2009)

Use Somebody by Kings Of Leon


----------



## Nic (Oct 23, 2009)

well like in the previous thread,  Break by 3DG right now.


----------



## Elphaba (Oct 23, 2009)

Fireflies ~ *Owl City*

100% obsessed with this song right now.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 23, 2009)

In that mellow mood


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHOpXs1-I-I&feature=PlayList&p=FC3C694060DD0D42&index=46&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 24, 2009)

Breaking Benjamins - Follow

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeDeImahXyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome To the Masquerade - *Thousand Foot Krutch*


----------



## Mandy (Oct 24, 2009)

_Staple Stable_ - *Saitou Chiwa*


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 24, 2009)

Sambomaster: Seishun Kyousou Kyoku. I love the singer's voice, so cute and yum-yums


----------



## Koi (Oct 24, 2009)

"Fashion" - David Bowie. Funky and I love it.


----------



## Altron (Oct 24, 2009)

Stravarius - Hunting High and Low


----------



## KohZa (Oct 25, 2009)

Se7en-Girls .


----------



## Smokahontas (Oct 25, 2009)

Attack Attack!- Stick Stickly..


----------



## Super Naruto (Oct 25, 2009)

Atreyu - Bleeding Is A Luxury


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 25, 2009)

Anger of the Earth - _Nomak_


----------



## Griever (Oct 26, 2009)

Marilyn Manson - Arma-Goddamn-motherfuckin-geddon 

[YOUTUBE]YWtNsict2jA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mandy (Oct 26, 2009)

*One Love* - _Bob Marley_


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2009)

The Underdog - Spoon


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 26, 2009)

Agneli & Nelson - Sleeping In Airports


----------



## Altron (Oct 26, 2009)

FLOW - Tabibito


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 26, 2009)

Lion of the North - There's Always Next Year


----------



## Kameil (Oct 27, 2009)

*Wale ~ Letter*


----------



## KohZa (Oct 27, 2009)

_*High and Mighty Color*-Rosier(cover)_


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCx5Std7mCo&feature=player_profilepage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Oct 28, 2009)

Look at you - Screaming Trees


----------



## Ash Night (Oct 28, 2009)

Living Dead Girl by Rob Zombie


----------



## krome (Oct 28, 2009)

Takashi Kondo - _Kokou no Pride_


----------



## Furious George (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

*Gogol Bordello* - _Supertheory of Supereverything_

Suck my cock, Seth, I know you're gonna read this.


----------



## Satori katsu (Oct 29, 2009)

Anything new by Muse, still. The Resistance is really amazing, and it's great to have such a masterpiece.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 29, 2009)

You're Not Alone- TS


----------



## Anjali (Oct 29, 2009)

And It Hurts With Every Heart Beat | Robyn


----------



## CBACS (Oct 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]nVkMzwKZbIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FireLorD (Oct 29, 2009)

*Bullet For My Valentine* – Room 409
*Limp Bizkit* – Getcha Groove On


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 29, 2009)

*Hardline* - Life's a bitch 
*Metallica *- Cyanide


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 29, 2009)

Eve - _Emancipator_


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 31, 2009)

Edith Piaf - Non je ne regrette rien

I feel so old


----------



## Fabulous (Oct 31, 2009)

Bloc Party - Banquet


----------



## darkangelcel (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd come for you - Nickelback

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVAxRuTLAGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto Trids (Oct 31, 2009)

Buddy Holly- Weezer


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3AE52DwXxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark Kiva (Nov 1, 2009)

Gackt - Redemption


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 1, 2009)

Beyonce - Sweet Dream


----------



## Stephen (Nov 1, 2009)

Like A Storm - What It's Like


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 1, 2009)

Nothing Good Has Happened Yet-We are the Ocean


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOEcM7KeDbc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

this is helping me through some rough times in the Anime right now


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 2, 2009)

*The Antlers*-Bear


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 2, 2009)

I think I Love her - Lil Wayne & Throw it In the Bag - Lil Wayne


----------



## KohZa (Nov 2, 2009)

_B'z-Ichibu To Zenbu._


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Nov 2, 2009)

How soon is now? - The Smiths


----------



## Kameil (Nov 2, 2009)

Wale - Beautiful Bliss


----------



## Laurens (Nov 2, 2009)

Gorillaz - O Green World


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 2, 2009)

Drops of Jupiter - _Train_


----------



## darkblossom (Nov 2, 2009)

Break - *Three Days Grace*


----------



## krome (Nov 2, 2009)

Sunrise Ave. - _Forever Yours_


----------



## Naruto Trids (Nov 2, 2009)

Ace of Spades- Motorhead


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 2, 2009)

What Can I Say- *Dead by April*


----------



## scarlet0906 (Nov 3, 2009)

Down by Jay Sean. It's just now that i enjoyed this song. I always hear this song everywhere i go. So, I started to appreciate it. Woot!


----------



## horsdhaleine (Nov 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]adV7MvhASlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 4, 2009)

"Anesthetize" - * Porcupine Tree*


----------



## Vox (Nov 4, 2009)

Ashtray Heart - Placebo.

Man, the two lines have been stuck in my head for a month now.

'Mi cenicero, mi cenicero. Mi corazon de cenicero!'

Which, if I was told correctly is.

'My ashtray, my ashtray. My ashtray heart.'


----------



## Roy (Nov 4, 2009)

Plush (Acoustic) - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Nov 4, 2009)

*Means To An End - Joy Division *


----------



## KohZa (Nov 5, 2009)

_*Park Bom-*You And I_


----------



## Yoona (Nov 5, 2009)

The Gazette - Filth in the Beauty


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2009)

Three Days of Grace - Pain


----------



## animebutterfly (Nov 6, 2009)

"Confianza"- Los Adolecentes


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 6, 2009)

Pain of Love - Tokio Hotel


----------



## Anjali (Nov 6, 2009)

Queen | I Want To Break Free


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 6, 2009)

Morning Musume - Sukiyaki


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 6, 2009)

*Colonel Bagshot* - _Six Day War_


----------



## Blade (Nov 6, 2009)

Over and Under-Egypt Central


----------



## faithless (Nov 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RizsgOIyB7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caramell (Nov 6, 2009)

"I Love you so much" -a song from the movie The Cuckoo, a 1930s Film, its the cutest song ever. you can You Tube it.


----------



## krome (Nov 7, 2009)

_Love Hurts_ - Incubus


----------



## _allismine_ (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Elphaba (Nov 8, 2009)

Pretty Baby ~ *Vanessa Carlton*


----------



## SharinganAngel93 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lady Gaga - _Bad Romance_


----------



## FireLorD (Nov 8, 2009)

*August Burns Red* - Meridian

*Bullet For My Valentine* – Tears Don't Fall
*Blue Stahli* – ULTRAnumb


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 8, 2009)

Dear God - by Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 8, 2009)

Click Click Boom- _Saliva._


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Nov 8, 2009)

Lucky - Jason Mraz & Colbie Caillat

i love the lyrics.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 8, 2009)

I Still Feel Her Part III - _Jonny Craig_

[divshare]myId=8691873-cd1[/divshare]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 8, 2009)

Aqualung-Brighter than Sunshine


----------



## Yozora (Nov 9, 2009)

ELLEGARDEN - Marry Me


----------



## Alesana (Nov 9, 2009)

Pens and knives - Black Veil Brides


----------



## Alex. (Nov 9, 2009)

*Matt and Kim *- Lessons Learned.


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 9, 2009)

Arise - Flyleaf


----------



## Vox (Nov 9, 2009)

Heavy Cross - *Gossip*

Weirdly, very catchy tune.


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 9, 2009)

The Eagles - Hotel California

I don't know why but I keep listening to this song.


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 9, 2009)

Eve - _Emancipator_


----------



## KohZa (Nov 10, 2009)

*Jay Sean Ft.Lil Wayne-Down*


----------



## Akumaru13 (Nov 10, 2009)

Waiting for you- Silent Hill 4 ost.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 10, 2009)

Lil Wayne- O Lets do it


----------



## Table (Nov 10, 2009)

Listening to Finger Food by Benny Benassi and it's prettyyyyy good.  

Other than that I've been bringing back last summer (two summers ago?) and listening to Je veux te voir by Yelle non stop.


----------



## CBACS (Nov 11, 2009)

A tout le monde - Megadeth


----------



## Griever (Nov 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]lxz5JecFvpc[/YOUTUBE]

I've had a bad weak thus far


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 11, 2009)

Anya Marina - Whatever You Like


----------



## SilverPrincess (Nov 11, 2009)

*I need You Now*

Swedish female vocal sensation Agnes is about to make a serious challenge for the title of 2009?s most successful pop diva with the release of her second UK single ?I Need You Now?.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Nov 11, 2009)

*Billy Idol - Rebel Yell or Pink Floyd - A saucerful of secrets.*


----------



## Table (Nov 11, 2009)

Griever said:


> [YOUTUBE]lxz5JecFvpc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I've had a bad weak thus far



Such a good song.




SilverPrincess said:


> Swedish female vocal sensation Agnes is about to make a serious challenge for the title of 2009?s most successful pop diva with the release of her second UK single ?I Need You Now?.



Ohh, sounds interesting.  I'll check it out!


----------



## Anjali (Nov 11, 2009)

Shura No Hana | Kaji Meiko

Even after all this time, it still gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Quincy James (Nov 11, 2009)

Undisclosed Desires and I Belong to You/Mon c?ur s'ouvre ? ta voix, both by Muse. 
I love their new album. 





Table said:


> Listening to Finger Food by Benny Benassi and it's prettyyyyy good.
> 
> Other than that I've been bringing back last summer (two summers ago?) and listening to *Je veux te voir by Yelle* non stop.



Suuch a good song.


----------



## Table (Nov 11, 2009)

Quincy James said:


> Suuch a good song.



I know, riiiight?  The lyrics are so funny too xD


----------



## KohZa (Nov 14, 2009)

_Back-On-Eyes._


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 15, 2009)

Mercy Me - _Alkaline Trio_


----------



## S (Nov 15, 2009)

Kianush - Meine Welt


----------



## krome (Nov 15, 2009)

_Number 1_ - Big Bang


----------



## Gabe (Nov 15, 2009)

La que suffre es mi Mama by espinoza paz


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 15, 2009)

Tool-Eulogy

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHdlhUfJ5qc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Proxy (Nov 15, 2009)

Alice in Chains - Sea of Sorrow


----------



## argonautis (Nov 15, 2009)

Table said:


> Listening to Finger Food by Benny Benassi and it's prettyyyyy good.
> 
> Other than that I've been bringing back last summer (two summers ago?) and listening to Je veux te voir by Yelle non stop.



yeeaahhh definitely good song...also i like HIT MY HEART!!


----------



## argonautis (Nov 15, 2009)

my fav song 4 this week and weeks ago  is, get shaky-ian carey project


----------



## Alex. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Kanye West* - Flashing Lights.


----------



## Sen (Nov 16, 2009)

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 16, 2009)

Sen said:


> Bad Romance - Lady Gaga



Yup YUP!! Im listening to this.


----------



## FireLorD (Nov 16, 2009)

*Sonic Syndicate* – Jailbreak


----------



## krome (Nov 16, 2009)

Cobra Starship - _Hot Mess_


----------



## majinsharingan (Nov 16, 2009)

Broken Heart by Motion City Soundtrack


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 17, 2009)

Energy ~ *Mighty Mouth ft. Sunye*

This song is so addicting.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 17, 2009)

Pretty Girls - Wale (Attention Deficit)


----------



## Helix (Nov 18, 2009)

M.O.V.E - Gravity


----------



## Naruhina4evertrue (Nov 18, 2009)

Fireflies- Owl City 
I listen to it when I can't go to sleep xD


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 18, 2009)

Taking my ball - Eminem


----------



## Alesana (Nov 18, 2009)

Heaven

by A Sylit Drive


----------



## Narutard in footeh jamas (Nov 18, 2009)

In One Ear
by Cage The Elephant :3


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Nov 19, 2009)

*Rosetta* - Wake

Sweet fuck is this song enchanting.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 19, 2009)

Ke$ha - Tik Tokk


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Nov 19, 2009)

Goodbye Horses by Q Lazzarus


----------



## Naruto Trids (Nov 20, 2009)

Forget me nots- Patrice Rushen this song is banging


----------



## Alex. (Nov 20, 2009)

*Rihanna* - Russian Roulette.


----------



## FireLorD (Nov 20, 2009)

*Hollywood Undead* - Pain


----------



## darkblossom (Nov 20, 2009)

Crawl - *Breaking Benjamin*


----------



## Brian (Nov 20, 2009)

*Rammstein*-"Sonne"


----------



## KohZa (Nov 21, 2009)

_Tae Yang-Wedding Dress_


----------



## Gabe (Nov 21, 2009)

Black Sabbath-IronMan


----------



## Cosmo G. Spacely (Nov 21, 2009)

*Blitz The Ambassador* - "Hands of Time"


----------



## E (Nov 21, 2009)

lady gaga - bad romance


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2009)

Wanderlust - Paul McCartney


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 21, 2009)

Sean Kingston - Face Drop


----------



## Mojim (Nov 21, 2009)

Third Eye Blind - Semi-Charmed Life<33333333333

My God!! Definitely a walk down memory lane for me ;] One of the best in the 90's. Funny thing is, I just realized the song is about sex and drugs,heh.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 21, 2009)

*RATM* - _Killing in the name of_


----------



## Kabomacho (Nov 21, 2009)

_Fallen Leaves_ ~ Billy Talent


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 22, 2009)

A-Punk - _Vampire Weekend_


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Nov 22, 2009)

The Velvet Underground - I'm Waiting For The Man


----------



## Naruto Trids (Nov 22, 2009)

Lady Gaga- Bad Romance (You knew it was coming :ho )


----------



## Javs (Nov 23, 2009)

As I Lay Me Down by Sophie B. Hawkins.


----------



## Sadako (Nov 23, 2009)

Apples in stereo - Rainfall

Indie ftw!


----------



## Denji (Nov 23, 2009)

"Higher Love" - Steve Winwood


----------



## Anarch (Nov 23, 2009)

*Zebrahead*-_Falling Apart_


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 23, 2009)

Symmetry-DethKlok


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 23, 2009)

* Strapping Young Lad* - "Love?", "Skeksis"


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 23, 2009)

All I Wanted - Paramore


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 23, 2009)

*The Rasmus feat. Anette Olzon* - October & April


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 23, 2009)

Pale Blue Eyes - The Velvet Underground


----------



## krome (Nov 23, 2009)

_Evolution_ - Korn


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Nov 23, 2009)

empire of state of mind jay z ft alica keys 
out of this club remix pussycatdolls ft r kelly


----------



## South of Hell (Nov 24, 2009)

Raintime - Rolling Chances


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 24, 2009)

Perfume - Night Flight


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Nov 24, 2009)

Jimi Hendrix - Machine Gun


----------



## Psaro (Nov 25, 2009)

"Countess Bathory" by Venom


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 25, 2009)

Ignorance- Paramore


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2009)

Beyonce - Irreplaceable

I saw Beyonce last friday and she was amazing, so I've had all her old songs in my head.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 25, 2009)

A Little Faster- *There For Tomorrow* (Heard this song while flipping through channels on TV and saw the MV on Cartoon Network, I have to say I'm impressed) :3


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 26, 2009)

Eet - _Regina Spektor_


----------



## Altron (Nov 26, 2009)

From Autumn to Ashes - Cherry Kiss


----------



## Aleph-1 (Nov 26, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Pale Blue Eyes - The Velvet Underground



Props.

*Engineers - Brighter As We Fall*

So fcuking epic towards the end.


----------



## taiga (Nov 26, 2009)

Utada Hikaru - Simple and Clean


----------



## Mojim (Nov 27, 2009)

Telephone (feat. Beyonce) - Lady GaGa

I just like it...XD


----------



## Anarch (Nov 27, 2009)

*Disturbed*-_just stop_


----------



## Yozora (Nov 27, 2009)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation - Jihei Tansaku


----------



## Griever (Nov 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]YqN0ZOEO9oI[/YOUTUBE]

Nirvana's always good


----------



## Naruto Trids (Nov 28, 2009)

Change Clothes- Jay Z


----------



## KohZa (Nov 29, 2009)

_Tae Yang-Baby I'm Sorry._


----------



## CBACS (Nov 29, 2009)

_Queen_ - *Melvins*


----------



## South of Hell (Nov 29, 2009)

Megadeth - Countdown to Extinction


----------



## FireLorD (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pleymo* - World


----------



## Proxy (Nov 29, 2009)

Swamp Dogg - Synthetic World


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 29, 2009)

Mayday Parade - the Silence


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQZLPV6xcHI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RivFader (Nov 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvP0uwl3Q6A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alex. (Nov 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKXNeOtvimE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 30, 2009)

Empire State Of Mind - Jay-Z & Alicia Keys


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VWelxLfyts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alex. (Dec 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smem4jfxcRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rogermood (Dec 2, 2009)

I listen two songs. All about U by Classified feat. Chad hatcher
and
Smack that. Akon


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 2, 2009)

Katie Melua - I Cried For You


----------



## Altron (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Anarch (Dec 2, 2009)

_Me against the world_-Simpleplan
because my exams are coming up!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 2, 2009)

Bad Days - The flaming lips (some of you might remember it from batman forever)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TDzTxH_2D0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KohZa (Dec 2, 2009)

_Jason Derulo-Whatcha Say_


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 2, 2009)

Trivium - Entrance of The Conflagration


----------



## CBACS (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## FireLorD (Dec 5, 2009)

*Noize MC* – Как много девушек (feat. Adik)


----------



## Naruto Trids (Dec 6, 2009)

Stefanie Heinzmann- Stop


----------



## darkangelcel (Dec 6, 2009)

What if by safetysuit


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 6, 2009)

*RED* - Already Over


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 6, 2009)

Alan - 心?战


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 6, 2009)

Drops of Jupiter - _Train_


----------



## wolfwing189 (Dec 6, 2009)

*FEELS LIKE TONIGHT-CHRIS DAUGHTRY*
whAt its a very good song


----------



## taiga (Dec 6, 2009)

Rihanna - Umbrella


----------



## Katkind (Dec 6, 2009)

Lady GaGa - Beautiful, Dirty, Rich (World of Warcraft Music Video)


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuHZEohDYT4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mihael (Dec 6, 2009)

*Foo fighters* - DOA


----------



## krome (Dec 6, 2009)

Apoptygma Berzerk - _Cambodia_


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 6, 2009)

Machine Head - Aesthetics of Hate

Because of that fucking epic solo.


----------



## ethereal (Dec 6, 2009)

Can't stop listening. <3


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 6, 2009)

ジョニー・Ｃ・バッド

(A Final Fantasy VI Song: Spinach Rag)


----------



## Brian (Dec 7, 2009)

*Dethklok*-"Burn the Earth"


----------



## narutowithkunaii (Dec 7, 2009)

Ordinary World - Red


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Dec 7, 2009)

M.F. Doom- Rhymes like dimes feat. Dj Cucumber slice.


----------



## Sketchy (Dec 7, 2009)

Rammlied - Rammstein


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 7, 2009)

Civil Twilight - Letters From The Sky


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 7, 2009)

Pira! Otome no Negai - PetitmoniV


----------



## krome (Dec 7, 2009)

_Carnival of Rust_ - Poets of the Fall


----------



## Hinamori (Dec 8, 2009)

This one.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[GVIDEO]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2sv5g_ikimonogakari-ryusei-miracle_shortfilms[/GVIDEO]


----------



## Fraust (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been abusing *Louder than Thunder* - _Devil Wears Prada_.


----------



## Satori katsu (Dec 8, 2009)

You Only Live Once - The Strokes


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 8, 2009)

_I'm So Tired_ - The Beatles


----------



## blue berry (Dec 9, 2009)

Party Hard - Andrew WK


----------



## Tobirama (Dec 9, 2009)

Big River, Highwaymen version


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 11, 2009)

Manhattan - _Kings of Leon_


----------



## KohZa (Dec 11, 2009)

_Day26-Got Me Going._


----------



## Gabe (Dec 11, 2009)

Hurt by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## abstract (Dec 12, 2009)

[divshare]myId=9723032-3e3[/divshare]


----------



## Skylit (Dec 12, 2009)

*Save Tonight* - Eagle-Eye Cherry


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 12, 2009)

Grace - Lee soo yung


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 12, 2009)

Find Your Way - Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## Fraust (Dec 12, 2009)

*Another Christmas Song* - Stephen Colbert 

Get it. It's free on iTunes.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 12, 2009)

troublmaker weezer


----------



## Tobirama (Dec 12, 2009)

Johnny Cash - The Devil's Right Hand


----------



## krome (Dec 12, 2009)

_Strange And Beautiful_ - Aqualung


----------



## FireLorD (Dec 13, 2009)

*Celldweller* – The Best It's Gonna Get


----------



## Gabe (Dec 13, 2009)

SimpleMan cover by Deftones


----------



## Altron (Dec 13, 2009)

FLOW - Tabibito (Stranger)


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 14, 2009)

Haru Haru - BB


----------



## Anjali (Dec 14, 2009)

Nine Inch Nails | Every day is exactly the same


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB7pQpNx-F4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 14, 2009)

Counseling - Clipse


----------



## Fraust (Dec 14, 2009)

*Webs* - _The Fall of Troy_

Song of my life.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 15, 2009)

Bonnie Pink - Pump It Up!


----------



## Lamb (Dec 15, 2009)

*Three Mile Pilot* - "Planets"

new album needs to hurry the fuck up and come out. New single is very good.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 15, 2009)

_ 50 cent Ft Ne-yo-Baby By Me._


----------



## majinsharingan (Dec 15, 2009)

The Gaslight Anthem - High Lonesome
Counting Crows - You Can't Count On Me


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

Babygirl by Anthony Green


----------



## Kabomacho (Dec 15, 2009)

_Kings and Queens_ ~ 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## fedrorpet (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello,

I am listening to the song "Whatever You Like  ? T.I."which is a nice songs and I am daily listening it on high volume.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 16, 2009)

Megadeth - This Day We Fight


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 17, 2009)

_I Feel Fantastic_ - Jonathan Coulton

[divshare]myId=9801152-471[/divshare]


----------



## Fraust (Dec 17, 2009)

*L's Theme* - _Death Note Soundtrack_

Makes me feel like a genius.


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 17, 2009)

Tsukasa - The Clear Blue Sky (jap. ver)


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (Dec 17, 2009)

Beck - Farewell Ride


----------



## Agony (Dec 17, 2009)

ermm..world concerto-maksim mrvica and 萧敬腾-我不会爱


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 17, 2009)

_Starlight_ - Muse

[Divshare]myId=9794765-52e[/Divshare]


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 17, 2009)

Last Christmas (taylor swift vers.) It's everywhere I go


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 17, 2009)

Running Up That Hill - Placebo's version

Hate this rainy weather ugh


----------



## Skylit (Dec 17, 2009)

*I Still Feel Her, Part III* - Jonny Craig


----------



## Valtieri (Dec 17, 2009)

Golden Time Lover By Sukima Switch


----------



## Mandy (Dec 17, 2009)

*Tick Tock* - _Kesha_ <3


----------



## Roy (Dec 17, 2009)

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 17, 2009)

Last Farwell - BB


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 17, 2009)

Amuro Namie - FAST CAR


----------



## Toreador (Dec 18, 2009)

Slipping Away (Live, Stripped) - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 18, 2009)

n dubz - playing with fire


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 18, 2009)

"Dispossession" - *Katatonia*


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 18, 2009)

*Sex on fire*- The Kings of Leon


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 18, 2009)

The Queen's Rebuke - _The Decemberists_


----------



## taiga (Dec 18, 2009)

Utada Hikaru - Come Back to Me


----------



## KohZa (Dec 19, 2009)

_30 Seconds To Mars-Kings And Queens._


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 21, 2009)

佐野元春－SOMEDAY


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 22, 2009)

Megadeth - Peace Sells... But Whos Buying?

Can't get much better than this.


----------



## Aleph-1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Delorean - "Deli"


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 22, 2009)

Dark roman wine - Snow patrol :33


----------



## Adachi (Dec 23, 2009)

SNSD - "Complete"


----------



## Shadow (Dec 23, 2009)

Nirvana Drain You


----------



## kikoo (Dec 23, 2009)

*My song of the week is Bad Romance by Lady Gaga. Love Listening to it plus the video of it is so nice.*


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 24, 2009)

_Lust_ by The Raveonettes


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 24, 2009)

Muse - Uprising


----------



## Haventh (Dec 24, 2009)

Dawn of Tears - Mr. Jarrod

Love every aspect of this song


----------



## Baluskavitch (Dec 25, 2009)

Last week: *Phoenix* - 1901

This week: *Shiny Toy Guns* - You Are The One


----------



## Zatsuku (Dec 26, 2009)

Lake of Tears - The Greyman


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 26, 2009)

Lies - Big Bang


----------



## KohZa (Dec 26, 2009)

_G-Dragon-Butterfly._


----------



## viKtiMized (Dec 26, 2009)

john mayer - gravity


----------



## Dark Kiva (Dec 27, 2009)

Longing - Gackt


----------



## Kei (Dec 27, 2009)

Dbsk- flower lady

Big bang- Lies


----------



## FireLorD (Dec 27, 2009)

*30 Seconds to Mars* - Buddha for Mary


----------



## SmexyBoy (Dec 27, 2009)

BigBang - ガラガラ GO!!


----------



## dandyman (Dec 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oREy3g2kmjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 27, 2009)

_People C'mon_ by Delta Spirit


----------



## Brian (Dec 28, 2009)

*Rush*- "Fly By Night"


----------



## krome (Dec 28, 2009)

Ronan Keating - _Time After Time_


----------



## Mojim (Dec 28, 2009)

10 years ago I watched a movie called "Cruel Intentions" and towards ending of the movie I listened to one of the most greatest song in the 90's,ever!!!!

_*Bitter Sweet Symphony*_ (<3 x infinity) - *The Verve*

Richard Ashcroft at his best,period! (IMO). So glad I grew up in the 90's. Right now I'm relieving the glory of this song!


----------



## SPN (Dec 28, 2009)

Song of the week would have to be "A Heady Tale" by the Fratellis... as it has been for the last few weeks...


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 29, 2009)

Gypsy ~ *Fleetwood Mac*


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 29, 2009)

Ash - Pacific Palisades


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 29, 2009)

Dead and gone....


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 29, 2009)

Megadeth - Tornado of Souls

Just plain fucking awesome.


----------



## Roy (Dec 29, 2009)

Gallo De Pelea - Los Tigres Del Norte

Yes. You read right.


----------



## pinkystick (Dec 29, 2009)

Spitz - Hachimitsu.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Dec 30, 2009)

*Kasabian*  - _Underdog_


----------



## FireLorD (Dec 31, 2009)

*Element Eighty* - Broken Promises


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 31, 2009)

Lil Wayne & Gudda Gudda - Demolition Freestyle Pt. 2 

been bumpin dis shit like crazeh!!!!!


----------



## Javs (Dec 31, 2009)

Tears to Shed.

Soundtrack from Corpse Bride. I think I'm growing to be a fan of Elfman's dark haunting music these days.


----------



## Sen (Dec 31, 2009)

Whispers in the Dark - Skillet


----------



## callinginsane (Dec 31, 2009)

Lee Donghae- Beautiful


----------



## KohZa (Jan 2, 2010)

_!0 Feet-Super Stomper._


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 2, 2010)

Drake & Timberland
_Say Something_


----------



## Laurens (Jan 2, 2010)

The Sedan Vault - Like A Scene From An Apocalyptic Film


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 2, 2010)

_Welcome to the Jungle_ by Guns N Roses


----------



## Alex. (Jan 3, 2010)

*Kesha* - Tik Tok

_But the party don't stop. . . ~_


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 3, 2010)

This Is It- Michael Jackson


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Jan 3, 2010)

Though i listen 2 Rock & Metal but Sum41 - Pieces RULES !!


----------



## Smokahontas (Jan 4, 2010)

12 hours, 630 miles by Dance Gavin Dance.. It''s short makes me sing it almost everyday.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 4, 2010)

Chances ~ *Five for Fighting* 

<3


----------



## krome (Jan 4, 2010)

Blue October - _Razorblade_


----------



## SPN (Jan 4, 2010)

Clash City Rockers - The Clash.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 5, 2010)

_Kiss Me, Son of God_ by They Might Be Giants

[divshare]myId=10038332-f71[/divshare]


----------



## Brian (Jan 5, 2010)

*Miaou* ? "Anything Goes"


----------



## Satori katsu (Jan 5, 2010)

Miike Snow - Animals(Punks Jump Up Remix)


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jan 5, 2010)

Serj Tankian - Empty Walls


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 5, 2010)

In Flames - My Sweet Shadow

In Honmour of my mate who passed away recently.


----------



## S (Jan 5, 2010)

La Coka Nostra - Cousin of Death


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 5, 2010)

*New Medicine - Dead Poetics*


----------



## Tex (Jan 5, 2010)

_Pablo Picasso_ - Citizen Cope


----------



## Yoona (Jan 5, 2010)

GazettE - Silly God Disco.


----------



## colours (Jan 5, 2010)

godspeed you black emperor - rockets fall on rocket falls


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 5, 2010)

*Pantera* - *Planet Caravan *.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 7, 2010)

Len Kagamine - Soundless Voice


----------



## Aleph-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lusine - Crowded Room.



Satori katsu said:


> Miike Snow - Animals(Punks Jump Up Remix)



I've heard this band is pretty great. A friend invited me to go to one of their shows in March, but I'm also looking at an Air show in the same month. I wonder which one is the more promising show....


----------



## Mojim (Jan 8, 2010)

The xx - Crystalised 

Awesome!!


----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2010)

*Owl City *- Fireflies


----------



## krome (Jan 8, 2010)

Lady Gaga - _Filthy Pop_


----------



## Xell (Jan 8, 2010)

Los Campesinos! - My Year In Lists

Fuck, why didn't get into this band sooner.


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 8, 2010)

*Time is running out* - Muse


----------



## nanni (Jan 8, 2010)

Raise a Little Hell - Trooper


----------



## Gabe (Jan 8, 2010)

Paranoid Android by Radiohead


----------



## Baka Neko (Jan 8, 2010)

Maniac by Michael Sembello.    It's official, I have gone crazy.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 8, 2010)

Timbaland ft Drake - Say Something


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 9, 2010)

Smile ~ *Uncle Kracker*

Reflects my current, deliriously happy mood perfectly.


----------



## ChompRock (Jan 11, 2010)

New Divide- Linkin Park


----------



## Aleph-1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lusine - Twilight.


----------



## Appletart (Jan 12, 2010)

Excellent live version of "Something"

Cover: Morning Musume. - Pepper Keibu


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2010)

Paper Gangsta - Lady Gaga  

She's too awesome.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Jan 12, 2010)

30 Seconds to Mars - Hurricane


----------



## Tex (Jan 12, 2010)

_I wish_ - *Skee Lo*


----------



## FireLorD (Jan 13, 2010)

*Smash Hit Combo* – Factice (feat. saori jo)
*Smash Hit Combo* – Pardonnez Moi


----------



## SPN (Jan 13, 2010)

nanni said:


> Raise a Little Hell - Trooper



Do believe I <3 you just a little for this.

Spanish Bombs - The Clash.


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 13, 2010)

Break Out!-DBSK


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 14, 2010)

check

Can't stop dancing.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 15, 2010)

AC/DC you shook me all night long


----------



## Maris (Jan 15, 2010)

Phoenix - Lisztomania


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 15, 2010)

Waste A Moment by Fightstar.


----------



## Yachiru (Jan 15, 2010)

*Alice Nine ~ Hana*

I love this ^_^


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 15, 2010)

*What are you waiting for?* - Gwen Stefani


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 15, 2010)

Lady Gaga - Speechless


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 15, 2010)

Radiohead- where I end and you begin


----------



## Emigan (Jan 15, 2010)

Morning After Dark - Timbaland


----------



## krome (Jan 15, 2010)

_Lie to Me_ -  12 Stones


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 16, 2010)

Lovely Day - Park Shin Hye


----------



## Alex. (Jan 16, 2010)

Rolling Stone - *Pixie Lott*


----------



## Anarch (Jan 16, 2010)

Animal - Nickelback


----------



## Mojim (Jan 16, 2010)

Maris said:


> Phoenix - Lisztomania


This


----------



## mosdvious1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Boxcar Racer "Elevator"


----------



## Kabomacho (Jan 16, 2010)

Jailhouse Rock ~ Elvis


----------



## Eden Prime (Jan 17, 2010)

Alone Tonight by Above & Beyond.


----------



## Kairi (Jan 17, 2010)

_I gets Crazy_ by _Nicki Minaj ft Lil Wayne._


----------



## FireLorD (Jan 17, 2010)

*Boondox* - Death Of A Hater (Feat. Jamie Madrox)


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 17, 2010)

*Paralyzer* - Finger 11


----------



## blue berry (Jan 18, 2010)

californication - red hot chili peppers


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Jan 18, 2010)

"What Would I Want? Sky" by Animal Collective


----------



## FireLorD (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pendulum* - Propane Nightmares (Celldweller Remix)


----------



## Prowler (Jan 21, 2010)

*The Beatles -* Taxman 
awesome, just awesome..


----------



## Sun Kai (Jan 22, 2010)

In The Aeroplane Over The Sea - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## kyochi (Jan 22, 2010)

^ Nice. 


Though mine is definitely _Brick by Boring Brick_ - Paramore.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jan 22, 2010)

*3 Doors Down* - Kryptonite


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 22, 2010)

Paramore- Playing God

Paramore- Brick By Boring Brick


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jan 22, 2010)

this light i see - romi paku


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 22, 2010)

Sweat (A La La La La Long) ~ *Inner Circle*

Makes me want summer. ;__;


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 22, 2010)

Zazie- _La Vie Devant Moi_


----------



## SPN (Jan 22, 2010)

The Arcade Fire - Wake Up


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 22, 2010)

*Flowers for a ghost* - Thriving Ivory


----------



## Mojim (Jan 23, 2010)

*Yael Naim* - _New Soul_ <3


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Melanie Fiona* - Bang Bang.


----------



## Aleph-1 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Coldcut* - Timber


----------



## b0rt (Jan 23, 2010)

*The Jeopardy theme song.*


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 23, 2010)

MAchine Head - The Burning Red


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 23, 2010)

Tribute to Muse: Knights of Cydonia - Vitamin String Quartet


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 23, 2010)

Song: _Open Your Eyes and Look North_

Band: DGD

[divshare]myId=9042628-49c[/divshare]

_Open Your Eyes and Look North_ is quite possibly one of the most unique, versatile, eerily enigmatic song Ive heard to date. The songs construction is a intellectual advent that intricately takes it's listeners to a place they never thought existed, then it quickly changes its melodramatic tone into something devastatingly beautiful; all the while, ravishing in this seeming sense of anguish driven home by a angry double bass pedal.


----------



## Mojo (Jan 24, 2010)

My Life Would Suck Without You - *Kelly Clarkson *


----------



## darkblossom (Jan 24, 2010)

Shut Me Up - *Mindless Self Indulgence*


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 24, 2010)

Try To Sleep With A _Broken Heart_ ~ Alicia Keys


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 24, 2010)

I Made It - Kevin Rudolph ft. Birdman, Jay Sean, Lil Wayne


----------



## Demonx3 (Jan 24, 2010)

Lovers and Friends- Lil crazed, Trixx and Skip ( they are all youtuber singers)


----------



## haitrieu123 (Jan 24, 2010)

boots and boy by kesha
pop music, pretty good


----------



## Baka Neko (Jan 24, 2010)

Tainted Love - Soft Cell.  B
Btw why does Marilyn Manson has to ruined every decent song


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 24, 2010)

Black Rose- *Luca Turilli Dreamquest*


----------



## nanni (Jan 25, 2010)

I Want To Hold Your Hand - The Beatles


----------



## b0rt (Jan 25, 2010)

*NIN ~ Closer

ouhh ouhhh*


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jan 25, 2010)

*go - flow* or known as the 4th opening to naruto


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 25, 2010)

Turn Your Lights Down Low-Bob Marley & Lauryn Hill


----------



## junoh237 (Jan 25, 2010)

whatever you like by T.I....love that song....


----------



## Lucius (Jan 25, 2010)

Champagne For My Real Friends, Real Pain For My Sham Friends - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Demonx3 (Jan 25, 2010)

bedrock remix- lil crazed,illmillion,traphik,skip,trixx .


----------



## Lamb (Jan 25, 2010)

The Blurgados - "If This is a Plan, This is a Low"

now Blur and The Delgados need to get together form the ultimate super-group and make this song a reality.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2010)

_Undead West _by Knock Galley West


----------



## Valtieri (Jan 25, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> *NIN ~ Closer
> 
> ouhh ouhhh*



This.

I wanna feel you from the inside~~


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

Its a tie between Long May You Run by Niel Young and Tears In Heaven by Eric Clapton


----------



## Brian (Jan 26, 2010)

Stafr?nn H?kon ? "unnar"


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 26, 2010)

Song: _Lemon Meringue Tie_

Band: DGD 

[divshare]myId=8759987-ad3[/divshare]

You ever wonder if Jazzcore, Post Hardcore, Screamo, Metalcore, and R&B could be fused into one perfect song? Well we get our answer with this wonderful outburst of energy uniquely titled _Lemon Meringue Tie_.


----------



## Lance Vance (Jan 26, 2010)

Forever - Drake, Kanye West, Lil Wayne and Eminem.


----------



## Mandala Magic (Jan 26, 2010)

The song of the week for me is "Sound Of Letting Go" by David Guetta... there's other songs too... like "I Wanna Go Crazy" (David Guetta) and "My Feeling" (Junior Jack). -3-


----------



## KohZa (Jan 26, 2010)

I Miss You by Lifehouse.


----------



## blue berry (Jan 27, 2010)

haven't met you yet - michael buble


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 27, 2010)

Unthinkable (I'm Ready) by Alicia Keys....fricken awesome.


----------



## Aiden86 (Jan 27, 2010)

Monster by LadyGaga​


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jan 27, 2010)

Definately *myxamitosis* by radiohead... HOLY SHIT thom yorke is a monster. (can't believe I took so long to REALLY get into radiohead)


----------



## b0rt (Jan 27, 2010)

*Papa Roach ~ Not Listening*


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 27, 2010)

Atreyu - Storm to Pass


----------



## SPN (Jan 28, 2010)

OK Go - Here it goes again.


----------



## Tex (Jan 28, 2010)

_Rhubarab_ - Aphex Twin

I promise you, this track will make you sleep like a baby. Good shit.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 28, 2010)

*Tool ~ Schism*


----------



## Aleph-1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tex said:


> _Rhubarab_ - Aphex Twin
> 
> I promise you, this track will make you sleep like a baby. Good shit.



And "Come to Daddy" will make you go  ....Lol.

My song of the week I guess would be *Miike Snow - "Animal."*


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jan 28, 2010)

world so cold- three days grace


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

My new fav for now = Taeyang - Wedding dress

Only death metal song you ever need.


----------



## callinginsane (Jan 29, 2010)

가슴이 차가운 남자 [Cold Hearted Man]- TRAX

Only death metal song you ever need.


----------



## Twizted (Jan 29, 2010)

Murder By Death - Those Who Left


----------



## Stephen (Jan 29, 2010)

Downstait - I Came To Play


----------



## Satori katsu (Jan 29, 2010)

26 is Dancier Than 4 - This Town Needs Guns


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 29, 2010)

Storms in Africa ~ *Enya*


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 29, 2010)

NutsHang - Blu


----------



## KohZa (Jan 29, 2010)

_Dashboard Confessional-Belle Of Boulevard._


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 30, 2010)

Song: _The Backwards Pumpkin Song_

Band: DGD

[divshare]myId=9055448-ef1[/divshare]

_The Backwards Pumpkin Song_ was the quintessential message that solidified and encompassed the intangible theme DGD was attempting to convey to their listeners. It was quite literally technical skill at its greatest level, beauty versus the devastating beast that aims to ravish this endearing song.


----------



## Prowler (Jan 30, 2010)

*Rolling Stones - Route 66 *


----------



## krome (Jan 30, 2010)

_Time After Time_ - (cover) Ronan Keating


----------



## FireLorD (Jan 30, 2010)

*Machinae Supremacy* - Fanvacoolt


----------



## Adachi (Jan 30, 2010)

_Star Star Star_ - SNSD


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Feb 2, 2010)

Scott Walker - "Montague Terrace (In Blue)"


----------



## Haventh (Feb 2, 2010)

Eternal Tears Of Sorrow - Aeon

This song gives me chills all over my body (the good kind of chills).


----------



## b0rt (Feb 2, 2010)

*Adema ~ Immortal*


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

Someday - Ween


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2010)

"In the Mist She Was Standing" - Opeth


----------



## krome (Feb 3, 2010)

_Smooth Criminal_ - Michael Jackson


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 3, 2010)

Jason Derulo ~ In My Head  .


----------



## Mαri (Feb 3, 2010)

Major Tom - David Bowie


----------



## Mandy (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh Yeah - Jaicko Lawrence


----------



## ChaoticxShadows (Feb 3, 2010)

Give-Tori Amos


----------



## Rache (Feb 4, 2010)

The Arka Teks Ft. Thomas James - Showstoppa

Also the song is free if you can find their facebook page.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 4, 2010)

still alive - mirror's edge theme


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Feb 4, 2010)

world so cold- three days grace


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 4, 2010)

Eminem, Xzibit, Nate Dogg - Say My Name


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 4, 2010)

Come Together by The Beatles


----------



## faithless (Feb 4, 2010)

wavves - weed demon


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Feb 5, 2010)

*All is numb- 32 Leaves*


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 5, 2010)

All the right moves - One Republic


----------



## Ephemere (Feb 5, 2010)

weeks almost up, but I think I found it. It's not so much an official song, I guess. It's a hip hop beat placed into some older jazz by a youtuber 

I can't keep it off of repeat


*Spoiler*: _why is it only 2 minutes_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk6jysATulc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saetre (Feb 5, 2010)

Phoenix - Girlfriend

Awesome song.


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 7, 2010)

*Gay Bar* - Electric Six


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 7, 2010)

Dance in the Dark - Lady Gaga


----------



## krome (Feb 7, 2010)

_Headstrong_ - Trapt


----------



## Extasee (Feb 7, 2010)

Bitches by MSI


----------



## Cheia (Feb 7, 2010)

30H!3 - Starstrukk


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 8, 2010)

Break Out! by DBSK/TVXQ


----------



## Momoka (Feb 8, 2010)

The Arka Teks Ft. Thomas James - Showstoppa

YUI - Summer Song


----------



## Higawa (Feb 8, 2010)

Hadouken-Driving nowhere


----------



## Maris (Feb 8, 2010)

Róisín Murphy - Sow into you


----------



## SPN (Feb 8, 2010)

Martell - The Cribs



tina yuzuki said:


> still alive - mirror's edge theme



Wasn't that Portal?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 12, 2010)

"Twilight Is My Robe" - *Opeth*


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 12, 2010)

*Tu no eres para mi* - Fanny Lu


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 12, 2010)

modorenai ashita
Its neither fast like anime songs nor slow typical jpop ballads
highly recommend it


----------



## Whiny cakes (Feb 12, 2010)

days like these-the cat empire


----------



## Riyue (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorairo Days - Shoko Nakagawa

HIGHLY reccomended.  Best song ever. pek


----------



## KohZa (Feb 13, 2010)

_2AM-Even If I Die,I Can't Let You Go._


----------



## Elphaba (Feb 13, 2010)

Lela-Lela ~ *Kanda Bongo Man*


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 13, 2010)

*Dragon Ash* - Deep Impact


----------



## blue berry (Feb 13, 2010)

nosebleed section - hilltop hoods


----------



## Vox (Feb 13, 2010)

Shoot to Thrill - AC/DC


----------



## Proxy (Feb 13, 2010)

Chevelle - Sleep Apnea

Just saw them in concert on the 9th. Kicked ass.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 13, 2010)

Adore - Paramore


----------



## ShadowLordZ (Feb 13, 2010)

The Stranglers - Golden Brown


----------



## nanni (Feb 13, 2010)

Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark


----------



## kyochi (Feb 14, 2010)

Brick by Boring Brick - Paramore


----------



## Prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

*David Bowie -* Cat People


----------



## Twizted (Feb 14, 2010)

*Brand New* - Degausser


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 14, 2010)

"_Set Fire To The Hive_" - *Karnivool*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHZkhgOyN3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## krome (Feb 14, 2010)

_Purple Line_ - DBSK


----------



## ChaosLord (Feb 15, 2010)

Linkin Park - In The End.


----------



## AkatsukiDeiHidan (Feb 15, 2010)

The naruto shippuden ending song on episode 25, long kiss goodbye by halcali, japanese songs really interest me since ive been hearing all these songs on NARUTO!!!!


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 15, 2010)

Song: _Stop the Car_

Band: Circa Survive

[divshare]myId=10477035-a33[/divshare]

I tend to heavily critique musical construct and its overall theory, their were alot of elements in this song that screamed out against each other; but luckily the imaginative chord spacing, magnificent use of effect pedals, and erratic drumming formed a rather smoothing melody. 

The falsetto vocals also helped mellow out the songs over all tone, in the end Circa Survive did a great job with this one.


----------



## FireLorD (Feb 15, 2010)

*EVO* - No More Lies


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 16, 2010)

Halou - Honeythief


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 16, 2010)

Still Alive- Lisa Miskovsky 

form mirror's edge


----------



## Mojo (Feb 16, 2010)

Almost Lover - *Fine Frenzy*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Zx6gr_Ch9x8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mαri (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Romanticide (Feb 18, 2010)

I've Got a Rock N' Roll Heart by Eric Clapton


----------



## CBACS (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## KohZa (Feb 18, 2010)

_James Morrison-If You Don't Wanna Love Me._


----------



## Fr?t (Feb 18, 2010)

Jason Mraz - Hey Love. pek


----------



## little nin (Feb 18, 2010)

_Ryan Leslie_ - Rescue U


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



this was last saturdays theme


----------



## Dango (Feb 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emo4ysPPCQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pringles (Feb 18, 2010)

Jem - 24!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 18, 2010)

King of the Road - Dean Martin


----------



## krome (Feb 18, 2010)

Enigma - _Gravity of Love_


----------



## Twizted (Feb 20, 2010)

Iron & Wine - Upward Over the Mountain

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Kh09MuIfIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Momoka (Feb 20, 2010)

Ash like Snow - The Brilliant Green


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

Pick U Up - Adam Lambert

Been going through a phase with his music, and I love this song so much right now.


----------



## Cheia (Feb 20, 2010)

Devil On My Shoulder - Billy Talent


----------



## Pringles (Feb 20, 2010)

Post Blue by Placebo.


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 20, 2010)

*Starlight* - Jay Z


----------



## Elphaba (Feb 20, 2010)

The Finish Line ~ *Train*


----------



## ILoveMilesEdgeworth (Feb 20, 2010)

I Wish - The secret handshake


----------



## BossXanxus (Feb 20, 2010)

10 Years - Wasteland


----------



## Mako (Feb 20, 2010)

Bedrock- Lil Wayne 

I-i-i can make your bedrock


----------



## Tools (Feb 20, 2010)

The Last Saskatchewan Pirate- The Arrogant Worms


----------



## Al Capone inactive (Feb 20, 2010)

JAW - Arztbesuch


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 20, 2010)

Animals as Leaders - Tempting Time

This song is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## moongem (Feb 20, 2010)

I will not bow- Breaking Ben


----------



## Alex. (Feb 21, 2010)

*Cobra Starship *- Good Girls Go Bad (*feat. Leighton Meester*)


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Feb 21, 2010)

digital love ~ daft punk

i just love the tune of it


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 21, 2010)

"_Dancers To A Discordant System_" - *Meshuggah*


----------



## SPN (Feb 21, 2010)

Let's dance to Joy Division - The Wombats.

So hooked.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 21, 2010)

Idlewild - No Emotion


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 21, 2010)

*Hanging by a moment - Lifehouse*


----------



## Darth Judicar (Feb 21, 2010)

Flatline - Fireball Ministry


----------



## krome (Feb 21, 2010)

_Anna Molly_ - Incubus


----------



## darkangelcel (Feb 21, 2010)

Face down by The red jumpsuit apparatus


----------



## Adachi (Feb 22, 2010)

"Love in the Ice" - DBSK


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 22, 2010)

Right Said Fred - I'm Too Sexy


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 22, 2010)

Fake Blood - I think I like it


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 23, 2010)

Wallace Collection - Daydream.

Awesome song. I heard it in the movie Mr. Nobody for the first time, immediately bought it. Remixed apparently later in history but I don't like the remixes as much as the original version. Clip is pretty cool too lol.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]OzLUUp46tGk[/YOUTUBE]
Lit: Over My Head Awesome "slow"  song sung by 2 awesome people.


----------



## Cheia (Feb 23, 2010)

Muse - Feeling Good


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

A boatload of Dean Martin songs.


----------



## Pringles (Feb 24, 2010)

Project 86 - From December


----------



## Hotcherie (Feb 24, 2010)

Trigger - In Flames


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 24, 2010)

_5 Minutes_ by Rie Fu


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 24, 2010)

Kamakura - _Emancipator_


----------



## Danky (Feb 24, 2010)

Turning Sheep into Goats - Rishloo


----------



## Prowler (Feb 24, 2010)

*The Beatles -* Yellow Submarine


----------



## Fraust (Feb 24, 2010)

*Drake feat. Lykke Li* - A Little Bit


----------



## FireLorD (Feb 24, 2010)

*EVO* – Eternal Voice of Orbits (Intro)
and most of oter EVO songs)


----------



## Innocence (Feb 24, 2010)

This one :


----------



## Maris (Feb 25, 2010)

Bela Lugosi's Dead by Bauhaus.


----------



## Pringles (Feb 25, 2010)

Dark Tranquillity - Damage Done


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 25, 2010)

Michael Gira - My Sister Said


----------



## Alice (Feb 25, 2010)

MC Bohemian - Searching for Immortality


----------



## Alex. (Feb 26, 2010)

*3OH!3 feat. Katy Perry *- Starstrukk


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2010)

Wait and Bleed -- by, Slipknot


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 26, 2010)

Two for me

Helicopter- Bloc Party

Hunting for Witches- Bloc Party


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 26, 2010)

Rude Boy - Rihanna

Love ittt ~~~~


----------



## Pringles (Feb 26, 2010)

Abingdon Boys School - STRENGTH


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 26, 2010)

trust me - yuya


----------



## Danky (Feb 26, 2010)

Dopesmoker - Sleep
Because hour long odes to marijuana are the best kind of doom metal!


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 26, 2010)

Last Night by The Strokes


----------



## Satori katsu (Feb 27, 2010)

Left and Right in the Dark - Julian Casablancas


----------



## killinspree42099 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Dry Kill Logic*-As thick as thieves


----------



## Super Naruto (Feb 27, 2010)

Owl City - Fireflies.


----------



## Prowler (Feb 27, 2010)

*Deep Purple -* black night


----------



## S (Feb 27, 2010)

Ask The Wind~Live Mix~


----------



## Liebgotts (Feb 27, 2010)

The Royal We - Silversun Pickups.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (Feb 27, 2010)

Mumford & Sons - The Cave


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 27, 2010)

3 Inches of Blood - Isle Of Eternal Despair


----------



## Yoona (Feb 27, 2010)

BoA - Energetic


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 28, 2010)

"Dig"-Incubus


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 28, 2010)

*St. Vincent*- Paris is Burning


----------



## Proxy (Feb 28, 2010)

*War* - Sick Puppies


----------



## Chee (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh Oh Cheri by Francoise Hardy


----------



## vanh (Feb 28, 2010)

*Kotaro Oshio* - Tension <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 28, 2010)

KARA - Lupin


----------



## ThePie (Feb 28, 2010)

"What Have you Done Now" By Within Temptation.

Been stuck in my head.


----------



## Extasee (Feb 28, 2010)

Speakers Blown by Hit the Lights


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 28, 2010)

_"Evolutionary Sleeper"_ - *Cynic*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2010)

La Vie en Rose - Louis Armstrong.


----------



## Kiki (Mar 1, 2010)

Your Promise- Mest


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 1, 2010)

Lisztomania - _Phoenix_


----------



## Carmina (Mar 1, 2010)

"Miracles" by Pet Shop Boys

A beautiful song about what it feels like to be in love.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 1, 2010)

"What Would I Want? Sky" by Animal Collective


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 1, 2010)

Sonata Arctica - San Sebastian


----------



## Tifa (Mar 1, 2010)

''Tribe Spirit'' by Meryl Cassie


----------



## Super Naruto (Mar 1, 2010)

Pretty much any Opeth song.

Hard to choose dammit!


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Mar 2, 2010)

world so cold - three days grace


----------



## Pringles (Mar 3, 2010)

Led Zeppelin - Black Dog


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 3, 2010)

As The World Falls Down - _David Bowie
_
1986 eat your heart out.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 3, 2010)

*Set The Fire To The Third Bar* - Snow Patrol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 3, 2010)

Wanna  by KARA


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 4, 2010)

One and only by Fall Out Boy and Timbaland


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 4, 2010)

Detour - _Pretty Lights_ 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AboNQ5Ix2Wk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blue berry (Mar 5, 2010)

crazy town - butterfly


----------



## Pringles (Mar 5, 2010)

Nights In White Satin - The Moody Blue


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (Mar 5, 2010)

Steel Train - Turnpike Ghost


----------



## On and On (Mar 5, 2010)

Still I Rise - Nicki Minaj (the chick in my sig)


----------



## SPN (Mar 5, 2010)

Kill the Director - The Wombats.

I listen to it way too much... by most people's standards.


----------



## Meshach (Mar 6, 2010)

I have two songs for the week

Ignorance by Paramore
Drinking for 11 by Mad Caddies


----------



## jux (Mar 6, 2010)

modest mouse - float on


----------



## Emigan (Mar 6, 2010)

In my Arms - Plumb


----------



## krome (Mar 6, 2010)

_Ring Ding Dong_ - SHINee


----------



## Circe (Mar 6, 2010)

That's Life, by Frank Sinatra, and Strange Fruit, by Billie Holiday. They've been on loop for a while, now.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 6, 2010)

Nujabes - Feather


----------



## Smokahontas (Mar 6, 2010)

Sex Ed Rocks- I set my friends on fire..


----------



## Millaneza (Mar 6, 2010)

Period - Chemistry

FMA Brotherhood Opening *-*


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Mar 6, 2010)

lily allen-the fear


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2010)

fireflies owl city


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 6, 2010)

*She Builds Quick Machines* - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Fiasco (Mar 6, 2010)

Lights Please - J.Cole


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 6, 2010)

Aaliyah - Try Again


----------



## Erkekjetter (Mar 6, 2010)

It Overtakes Me by The Flamings Lips!


----------



## Telling Lies (Mar 7, 2010)

slipknot - snuff


----------



## Garudo (Mar 7, 2010)

*Gorillaz* - Stylo


----------



## Pringles (Mar 7, 2010)

Alter Bridge - Blackbird


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 7, 2010)

_Kid Gloves _by Doomtree.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 7, 2010)

"Silver Soul" by Beach House. Just fucking beautiful. Either that or Gorillaz' "Some Kind of Nature", I <3 Lou Reed. :x


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 7, 2010)

_Her Name is Alice_- *Shinedown*


----------



## ShadowLordZ (Mar 11, 2010)

Kevin Rudolf - I Made It


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 11, 2010)

Aozora no Namida - Takahashi Hitomi


----------



## tina yuzuki (Mar 11, 2010)

your decision - alice in chains


----------



## Maris (Mar 11, 2010)

Gorillaz - Hong Kong


----------



## Pringles (Mar 11, 2010)

Lighthouse Family - High


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 11, 2010)

Expanding Anyway - _Morning Teleportation_


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 11, 2010)

Mario - Ooh Baby


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 12, 2010)

*Animal I have become* - Three Days Grace


----------



## cezec (Mar 12, 2010)

Paris Jones - Winter vs. Summer


----------



## Gardenhead (Mar 12, 2010)

Joanna Newsom - Go Long


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 12, 2010)

Drake - Over


----------



## Aleph-1 (Mar 12, 2010)

*The Field* - Night.

Trippy as hell.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 12, 2010)

Still

Flightless Bird ~ *Iron and Wine*


----------



## Proxy (Mar 13, 2010)

Alice in Chains - Love, Hate, Love


----------



## FireLorD (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pestroy* – Hammer


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 13, 2010)

Wanna -KARA


----------



## SPN (Mar 13, 2010)

The Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc

Just ask anyone around me...


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Mar 13, 2010)

hard by rhinna ft young jeezy


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 14, 2010)

Whataya Want From Me - Adam Lambert


----------



## Mellie (Mar 14, 2010)

"Telephone" Lady GaGa & Beyonce


----------



## Prowler (Mar 14, 2010)

*Motorhead - *In the black


----------



## Fin (Mar 14, 2010)

Hotel California - *The Eagles*


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 15, 2010)

Sonata Arctica - Last Drop Falls,

for some reason i'm feeling very depressed

SNEAK PEAK


----------



## krome (Mar 15, 2010)

_My Sweet, My Lovely_ - Plumb


----------



## Al Capone inactive (Mar 15, 2010)

De La Soul- "Respect"


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (Mar 15, 2010)

The New Black - Every Time I Die


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 15, 2010)

Mr - KARA
 ( into Korean Music lately xD )


----------



## RyRyMini (Mar 15, 2010)

Suzuki Ami - FREE FREE (extended mix)

amazing.


----------



## KohZa (Mar 15, 2010)

_Paramore-Only Exception._


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 16, 2010)

The High Road - _Broken Bells_

A wonderful synthesis of _The Shins_' lead singer and _Danger Mouse_.


----------



## Kairi (Mar 16, 2010)

_Raheem DeVaugn ft Ludacris_ - _Bulletproof_


----------



## Elphaba (Mar 16, 2010)

Augie's Great Municipal Band ~ *John Williams*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC5Vm4XHewM[/YOUTUBE]

I was watching Star Wars: The Phantom Menace the other night, and I absolutely love this soundtrack.  (this is the film version, and I've been listening to the soundtrack version, but they're close enough)


----------



## Morwain (Mar 16, 2010)

Wreck of the Day-Anna Nalick


----------



## Feathers! (Mar 16, 2010)

My Chick Bad- Ludacris ft. Diamond, Nikki Minaj, Eve, Trina


----------



## Klue (Mar 16, 2010)

Dumb - by, Nirvana


----------



## Papaya (Mar 18, 2010)

Nothin on you - BoB


----------



## Emigan (Mar 18, 2010)

Fearless - Falling Up


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 19, 2010)

I am so happy to finally be back home ( Vokaliz ) - Eduard Khil


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 19, 2010)

Station to Station - David Bowie


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 19, 2010)

Horizon - _Nujabes_

In addition to this being a wonderful song, Seba Jun passed away recently and as a result, I'll be listening to, and lamenting, him rather frequently.


----------



## Katkind (Mar 19, 2010)

Cream - Prince


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 19, 2010)

_"Kid Chameleon"_ - *The Pineapple Thief*


----------



## blue berry (Mar 20, 2010)

ain't telling the truth - bluejuice


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 20, 2010)

Telephone ~ GaGa & B.


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2010)

Cat People (Putting Out Fire) - David Bowie


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 21, 2010)

Break it - KARA


----------



## Momoka (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Alice (Mar 21, 2010)

Apocalyptica -Betrayal


----------



## Tifa (Mar 21, 2010)

Yui - Love & Truth


----------



## Aleph-1 (Mar 21, 2010)

St. Etienne's cover of "Only Love Can Break Your Heart" by Neil Young:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZAajrxvDs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KohZa (Mar 23, 2010)

_Xenogears OST Faraway Promise By Yasunori Matsuda._

one of the greatest soundtrack of gaming of all time .


----------



## nanni (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm Only Sleeping - The Beatles


----------



## FireLorD (Mar 24, 2010)

*Zeromancer* – Stop The Noise


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 24, 2010)

*Crazy beautiful - Ashley Parker Angel*


----------



## tagebuch (Mar 24, 2010)

*After Forever* - Beyond Me


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 24, 2010)

For Windows in Paradise - _Sufjan Stevens_


----------



## Alice (Mar 25, 2010)

Mika Nakashima - Glamorous Sky


----------



## Morphine (Mar 25, 2010)

Bad Girl - Alexandra Slate


----------



## Tyranisoar (Mar 25, 2010)

The Resistance ~ *Muse*.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 25, 2010)

Madre Terra- *Globus*


----------



## krome (Mar 25, 2010)

_Heartbreaker_ - G Dragon


----------



## Toreno (Mar 25, 2010)

"_Get Out_" - Circa Survive


----------



## RyRyMini (Mar 25, 2010)

capsule - jelly (album-edit)


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 25, 2010)

Klabautamann - Unter Bäumen


----------



## SPN (Mar 25, 2010)

19-2000 (SoulChild Remix) - The Gorillaz


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Mar 26, 2010)

*Closer* - Kings of Leon


----------



## blue berry (Mar 26, 2010)

forever - chris brown ~


----------



## Roy (Mar 26, 2010)

*Cristobal* - Devendra Banhart


----------



## Frostman (Mar 26, 2010)

*Scarlet Rose* - Alexa


----------



## Anarch (Mar 26, 2010)

Take away my pain-_Dreamtheatre_


----------



## kiriospy (Mar 26, 2010)

BoA - For Jasmine


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 26, 2010)

Too many, so I'll say--

Song of right now: Gravity of Love by Enigma


----------



## Tuan (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Romanticide (Mar 26, 2010)

Adore - Paramore


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 26, 2010)

_Suffragette City_ by David Bowie

[divshare]myId=10888789-8dd[/divshare]


----------



## rice (Mar 27, 2010)

Down by Jay Sean


----------



## Brian (Mar 27, 2010)

Explosions in the Sky-"Yasmin the Light"


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 27, 2010)

Phil Collins - Only you know and I know


----------



## Alice (Mar 27, 2010)

Neon Trees - Up against The Glass


----------



## Mako (Mar 27, 2010)

Nothin' On You - B.o.B ft. Bruno Mars

Catchy song.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 27, 2010)

Girl of my dreams - All American rejects :33


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2010)

Stem/Long Stem - DJ Shadow


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Mar 27, 2010)

Judgment Day - *Whitesnake*


----------



## Damaris (Mar 27, 2010)

_Season of Love_ by *Shiny Toy Guns*


----------



## Liebgotts (Mar 27, 2010)

Rome - *Phoenix*


----------



## Anjali (Mar 29, 2010)

Ghost Story | Sting

It's one of the most interesting and complex songs I've ever listened to.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 29, 2010)

Old Devil - _Emancipator_

I have recently been listening to this while doing school work and it creates a soothing environment for me, along with _all_ of Doug's other music.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 29, 2010)

2PM - Heartbeats


----------



## Maris (Mar 29, 2010)

Don't be scared - Andrew Bird.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZSKlnSGriA[/YOUTUBE]

Perfection.


----------



## CBACS (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Ashiya (Mar 30, 2010)

Priscilla Ahn - Dream


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

Geeze Wiz - Forgot artist but...  <3


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Elphaba (Mar 31, 2010)

That's All - *Phil Collins & Genesis*


----------



## South of Hell (Mar 31, 2010)

Raintime - Matrioska


----------



## Alice (Apr 1, 2010)

Lostprophets  - It's Not The End Of The World


----------



## Chita (Apr 1, 2010)

Al Bowly - Midnight with The Stars and You (old song.. )


----------



## Mori (Apr 1, 2010)

_Tell Me A Lie_ - HBK theme


----------



## SPN (Apr 2, 2010)

Like A Boss - Lonely Island

I have my reasons.


----------



## Katkind (Apr 2, 2010)

Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar On Me


----------



## Momoka (Apr 2, 2010)

Sure, got a phonograph?


----------



## chidori09 (Apr 2, 2010)

daughtry-call your name <3


----------



## KohZa (Apr 2, 2010)

_Rev Theory-Ten Years._


----------



## Aleph-1 (Apr 3, 2010)

*Beats & Styles feat. Justin Taylor* - Friend (Roberto Rodriguez Remix)

from Jody Wisternoff's March 2010 Way Out West DJ mix:

Link removed


----------



## Z (Apr 3, 2010)

Rude Boy - Rihanna


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Snuff by Slipknot*


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Apr 4, 2010)

Giving up the gun - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 4, 2010)

Little piece of heaven - Avenged sevenfold.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 6, 2010)

otep-RISE, REBEL, RESIST

Decade vs. Shinken Red, this is neat. For a new movie.
[YOUTUBE]1ooXPFRh6rs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Apr 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNtN83-vQmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SPN (Apr 7, 2010)

Sheep - Pink Floyd

A great song from an amazing album...


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 7, 2010)

*Слот*- _Ave Maria_


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 8, 2010)

_After Fireworks -listen to my beats-_ by Nujabes

[divshare]myId=11003926-749[/divshare]


----------



## Tifa (Apr 8, 2010)

Kotoko - Re-Sublimity


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 8, 2010)

this is mine

Decade vs. Shinken Red, this is neat. For a new movie.

black sheep-sonata artica


----------



## Akatou (Apr 8, 2010)

covers ftw

Decade vs. Shinken Red, this is neat. For a new movie.

also, acoustic


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 9, 2010)

MIKA - Rain 

it's stuck in my head for a week..


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 10, 2010)

Promise - Trapt


----------



## Alice (Apr 10, 2010)

Saosin - Voices.


----------



## Major (Apr 12, 2010)

Free - My brother Jake


----------



## darkblossom (Apr 12, 2010)

Notion by Kings of Leon


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Apr 12, 2010)

Everyday I write the book - Elvis Costello


----------



## Mikoto (Apr 13, 2010)

Innerpartysystem - _This town, Your grave_


----------



## Proxy05 (Apr 13, 2010)

Seven Nation Army - White Stripes.


----------



## cheshire cat (Apr 16, 2010)

Groove me - Guy


----------



## Akatou (Apr 17, 2010)

Hustle - Tunng



 happi happi happi


----------



## Griff-XL (Apr 17, 2010)

Linkin park - Hit The Floor


----------



## krome (Apr 17, 2010)

"Everybody" - Rudenko


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 18, 2010)

Starry Eyed - Ellie Goulding


----------



## Skylit (Apr 18, 2010)

*The Death of Me* - City and Colour


----------



## Fr?t (Apr 18, 2010)

One Find - Jason Mraz

pek


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 18, 2010)

_Racecar_ by Periphery


----------



## Javs (Apr 18, 2010)

Alejandro - Lady Gaga

Some reason obsessed with that name right now.


----------



## Alice (Apr 18, 2010)

The Beatles - Yesterday


----------



## Tifa (Apr 18, 2010)

Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 18, 2010)

Hot Wangs - Asher Roth


----------



## Kaki (Apr 18, 2010)

garfunkle and oats
Steve


----------



## Raizen (Apr 18, 2010)

Kesha - Your Love Is My Drug

The music is really catchy


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 18, 2010)

_Sincerely, Jane_ by Janelle Monae

[divshare]myId=11096550-4c4[/divshare]


----------



## Gabe (Apr 18, 2010)

Bulls on Parade by Rage Against the Machine


----------



## KohZa (Apr 19, 2010)

_Owl City-Vanilla Twilight._


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 19, 2010)

All I have by Amerie.

It's putting me through a state of depression though (but strangely, I can't stop listening)


----------



## onedrunkduck (Apr 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YAmwBLfJ58[/YOUTUBE]
Can anyone recognize the band?


----------



## Sunako (Apr 19, 2010)

Kate Voegele - Wish You Were


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 19, 2010)

B.o.B - Airplanes (part 1 and part 2)

Everyone do yourself a favour and listen to it


----------



## SPN (Apr 20, 2010)

Learning to Fly - Pink Floyd

A song I used to listen to all the time. Thanks to the random button on my Ipod, I found it again.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 20, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> B.o.B - Airplanes (part 1 and part 2)
> 
> Everyone do yourself a favour and listen to it



This most definitely.


----------



## cheshire cat (Apr 20, 2010)

Burn city - Pegz


----------



## m o l o k o (Apr 20, 2010)

smashing pumpkins- tonight tonight

god I love that song.


----------



## Altron (Apr 21, 2010)

Elsa Lunghini - T'en Va Pas


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2010)

Love through After Life ( Song from Drama Series Chinese Paladin III )


----------



## blue berry (Apr 21, 2010)

Ashita - Becca ft. Bennie K ft. Balaise Plant (Monkey Majik)


----------



## Proxy05 (Apr 21, 2010)

My Ghost - _Glass Pearl_


----------



## Stephen (Apr 21, 2010)

As I Lay Dying - Beyond Our Suffering


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Apr 21, 2010)

Fade Away - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 21, 2010)

Tiesto - Feel it in bones


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (Apr 22, 2010)

3's and 7's - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 22, 2010)

How very dare you.
Audioslave-I Am the Highway


----------



## Skylit (Apr 25, 2010)

*Hip Hop Misfits* - The Dirty Heads


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 25, 2010)

Gives you hell - The All-American Rejects.

Again.


----------



## Rubi (Apr 25, 2010)

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS9mK20exnU&feature=youtube_gdata[/YouTube]

*Do you guys know that song? I love it*


----------



## Klue (Apr 25, 2010)

Words (Bonus Track); by, Alien Ant Farm -- TruAnt album!


----------



## Toreno (Apr 25, 2010)

Freaknik Is Back - T-Pain


----------



## Altron (Apr 26, 2010)

FLOW - Sono Saki ni Wa


----------



## Gabe (Apr 26, 2010)

Smashing Pumpkins The Beginning is the End is the Beginning


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 26, 2010)

Polaroid - _Allo Darlin_

I was joyfully surprised by this upbeat track after downloading "_Sunburns and Nocturnes_".


----------



## Xell (Apr 26, 2010)

Public Image Ltd. - Careering


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Apr 27, 2010)

Memories - David Guetta feat. Kid Cudi


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 27, 2010)

Super Junior - It's You


----------



## Yosha (Apr 27, 2010)

*ladytron* - seventeen


----------



## Damaris (Apr 27, 2010)

*The Asteroids Collide* by _Alessi's Ark_


----------



## Momoka (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## SPN (Apr 27, 2010)

Kill The Director - The Wombats

It's just one of those songs that I'm always willing to listen to. It's just something to keep me dancing.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Apr 28, 2010)

TOKiMONSTA - "Smoke & Mirrors"


----------



## kaldor (Apr 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOu6JODvNFE[/YOUTUBE]
Just can't get it out of my head


----------



## ethereal (Apr 29, 2010)

Glen Porter - _Hands Without Eyes_.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 29, 2010)

_Within Me_ - Lacuna Coil

&


_Autumn Leaves Revisited_ - Thursday


----------



## CBACS (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## halfhearted (Apr 29, 2010)

_Coloring Book_ by Blockhead

[divshare]myId=11216687-ad5[/divshare]


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Apr 30, 2010)

Crystal Castles - Courtship Dating





Yamato-Lawrence said:


> Memories - David Guetta feat. Kid Cudi



^ this too.


----------



## Altron (Apr 30, 2010)

*Rise Against - *_Paper Wings_


----------



## Sasori (Apr 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13XubkFpIic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## swuffiewuffie (Apr 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65voqlvzTWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Smokahontas (Apr 30, 2010)

...The Importance of Cocaine by Dance Gavin Dance.
Old I know..


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 30, 2010)

not afraid - eminem


----------



## KohZa (Apr 30, 2010)

_Colbie Cailat-I Never Told You._


----------



## Meshach (May 1, 2010)

3Oh3 - Don't Trust Me


----------



## Kelsey (May 1, 2010)

^ 3OH!3 .

Glee - Dont Stand So Close To Me.
.


----------



## Horan (May 1, 2010)

Don't Cry by Guns n Roses.
Although, I really have no idea why that song is my song of the week. It's just been stuck in my head.


----------



## Prowler (May 1, 2010)

*Alice Cooper - *Schools Out


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (May 1, 2010)

you'll think of me-Keith Urban


----------



## Kunoichi gal (May 1, 2010)

Hey, Soul Sister~Train...

Make this the song of this summer! 2010


----------



## Stephen (May 1, 2010)

Eminem - Not Afraid


----------



## Proxy (May 2, 2010)

Coheed and Cambria - Delirium Trigger


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 2, 2010)

Once - Diana Vickers


----------



## nanni (May 2, 2010)

Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (May 2, 2010)

Hot for Teacher - Van Halen


----------



## Alice (May 3, 2010)

The xx - Crystalized


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 3, 2010)

KARA - LUPIN!!!! ( Lupang )


----------



## krome (May 3, 2010)

_True Faith_ - Anberlin


----------



## Haventh (May 3, 2010)

Mors Principium Est - D.I.B


----------



## Reborn (May 3, 2010)

"Weekend Wars" by MGMT


----------



## Romanticide (May 3, 2010)

Glee's Cover of Gives You Hell.


----------



## Levithian (May 3, 2010)

All We Ever Wanted, by Bauhaus.


----------



## MaikeruTanoshii (May 3, 2010)

I Say Yeah - PUSHIM, Rhymester, Home Made Kazoku, May J 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]3sVc9ymIqMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spirit (May 3, 2010)

Tupac - Until the end of time.
[YOUTUBE]a7JuArhpTB8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goobalith (May 3, 2010)

DJ Khaled - All I do is Win

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGXzlRoNtHU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toreno (May 4, 2010)

The Morning Of - I Know You Know

*No video of it yet*


----------



## Alice (May 4, 2010)

Jam & Spoon - Set Me Free


----------



## Reborn (May 4, 2010)

"Animal I've Become" and "Never Too Late" by Three Days Grace


----------



## Yosha (May 4, 2010)

*audiojack* - this house


----------



## swedishpasta (May 4, 2010)

Joseph Arthur - In the sun


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QotZ7TIaztw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mojim (May 6, 2010)

Broken Bells - The Ghost Inside

Epic song!


----------



## Falcon (May 6, 2010)

Take the Time by Dream Theater


----------



## Griever (May 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]m3_Q96eJr1k[/YOUTUBE]

For some reason or anther i've been signing this song without even realizing it alot these past few days .


----------



## Reborn (May 6, 2010)

"Trying to Pull Myself Away" by Glen Hansard and Marketa Irglova


----------



## Lord Yu (May 6, 2010)

Rwake - The Stoner Tree


----------



## Smokahontas (May 6, 2010)

Chiodos- There are no Penguins in Alaska..


----------



## SPN (May 6, 2010)

This Too Shall Pass - OK Go

Saw it on the Colbert Report and found it catchy, been listening to it over and over...


----------



## Mikoto (May 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBK3M1CCMcE[/YOUTUBE]

I almost bought the album last weekend (had to save the money to buy a friend's bday present though). I just love this type of music.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (May 7, 2010)

Lonely Organist Rapes Page Turner - The Dresden Dolls


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 7, 2010)

KARA - We're With You


----------



## Graham Aker (May 7, 2010)

Insooni - Sesangi

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwtZ9aIdN6s[/Youtube]


----------



## Mocha (May 7, 2010)

This week I discovered SHINee.
Can't stop listening to 'Ring Ding Dong'. c:


----------



## Roy (May 7, 2010)

Dreaming Light by Anathema


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (May 7, 2010)

comatose by skillet


----------



## Tyrion (May 7, 2010)

Eminem - "I'm not Afraid"


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 7, 2010)

WHAT PLANET IS THIS by Seatbelts

the shorter version.

//HbS


----------



## Alice (May 8, 2010)

Jam & Spoon - Vata

it's quite relaxing, I feel like listening to it over and over.


----------



## halfhearted (May 8, 2010)

_The Fear (acoustic) _by Lily Allen

[divshare]myId=11311786-f95[/divshare]


----------



## krome (May 8, 2010)

_Watch Them Fall Down_ - DJ Spoke


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 9, 2010)

California Gurls - Katy Perry feat. Snoop Dog


----------



## Brian (May 9, 2010)

miaou ? "Scene of the Sunrise"


----------



## Sumon (May 9, 2010)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Can't stop


----------



## Dot Dot Curve (May 9, 2010)

Bang bang bang bang - Sohodolls


----------



## Tifa (May 9, 2010)

_God Is A Girl -_ Groove Coverage


----------



## taiga (May 9, 2010)

i can't be tamed.


----------



## Toreno (May 9, 2010)

Oceana - Joy


----------



## Yosha (May 10, 2010)

*the cure* - im cold


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (May 10, 2010)

Weezer - Mykel and Carli


----------



## blue berry (May 10, 2010)

hologram - nico touches the walls


----------



## Anjali (May 10, 2010)

The Police | King Of Pain


----------



## Koi (May 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]MMroXbAmrI8[/YOUTUBE]
iamamiwhoami please release more ;__;


----------



## KohZa (May 11, 2010)

_Shinhwa-Once in a lifetime_


----------



## tgre (May 11, 2010)

Crystal Castles - Celestica


----------



## Taisaku (May 11, 2010)

Time Is Running Out - Muse


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (May 11, 2010)

rebirthing by skillet


----------



## iFructis (May 11, 2010)

Skillet - Hero


----------



## Shiranui (May 12, 2010)

The Ghost Inside - _Broken Bells_

Finally I have the physical copy of this album back.


----------



## Aleph-1 (May 12, 2010)

*Way Out West* - Pleasure Control


----------



## Mako (May 12, 2010)

Drop the World - Lil Wayne (ft. Eminem)


----------



## Shasta McNasty (May 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNW-v3OEZSQ&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jonghyun (May 13, 2010)

Strange and Beautiful - Aqualung


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk0vQhxyR5Y[/YOUTUBE]

This is a good band


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (May 14, 2010)

Comatose by Skillet


----------



## Zhariel (May 14, 2010)

Cape Cop Kwassa Kwassa - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Yosha (May 14, 2010)

*digable planets* - where im from


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (May 14, 2010)

Fucking Hostile - Pantera


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

Can't Stand it - Never shout never


----------



## Skylit (May 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h0pqIqEg5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sketchy (May 15, 2010)

Ludovico Einaudi - Lady Labyrinth .


----------



## Azure Ihrat (May 15, 2010)

Itinérant/Ross 128 - Rosetta


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 15, 2010)

Green Day - Good Riddance


----------



## Spica (May 15, 2010)

Empire State of Mind - Alicia Keys SOLO


----------



## Rinoa (May 15, 2010)

Snow Patrol-Chasing cars


----------



## Ema Skye (May 15, 2010)

_Starry Eyed_- *Ellie Goulding*


----------



## Elphaba (May 15, 2010)

Day O (The Banana Boat Song) ~ *Harry Belafonte*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENdWUrrnuDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brian (May 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Matryoshka – "Sink into the Sin"_ 



[YOUTUBE]U47AW_R2vSE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Purgatory (May 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJTkcVeaaqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tgre (May 16, 2010)

_Suffocation_ - Crystal Castles


----------



## Scholzee (May 16, 2010)

Carry out - Timbaland ft JT


----------



## Horan (May 16, 2010)

Wonderwall - Oasis


----------



## kyochi (May 17, 2010)

Beirut - _Postcards from Italy_ 
- 
Neon Trees - _Animal_


----------



## gabies (May 17, 2010)

deadmau5- _some chords_ and _i remember_

passion pit- _sleepyhead_

whitechapel- _possession_

pk- _london_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK1mLIeXwsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabriel (May 17, 2010)

Shinedown - I Dare You


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 17, 2010)

*Glory* - Lupe Fiasco


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (May 17, 2010)

bat country by avenged sevenfold


----------



## Vonocourt (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Tifa (May 17, 2010)

*Aya Matsuura* - Ne~e


----------



## Sahyks (May 17, 2010)

Billionaire
Travis McCoy ft. Bruno Mars


----------



## SPN (May 17, 2010)

On Melancholy Hill - Gorillaz

So chill, great for star gazing and cloud watching.


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 17, 2010)

*Here We Go Again- Gucci Mane*


----------



## halfhearted (May 17, 2010)

I Feel Just Like A Child (Extended Mix) by Devendra Banhart

[divshare]myId=11406339-04c[/divshare]


----------



## Nubile (May 18, 2010)

*Atmosphere* - Like The Rest of Us


----------



## Jessica (May 19, 2010)

This week for me is probably this.


----------



## JacobCampbell (May 20, 2010)

My song of this week is All The Fools Sailed Away (by DIO). It;s a first DIO's song I heard once
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVIrz2VNyxY[/YOUTUBE]

R.I.P DIO.


----------



## Bushin (May 20, 2010)

All Along The Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix
One of the greatest of all time!


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (May 21, 2010)

Second Chance - Shinedown


----------



## Golden Witch (May 21, 2010)

Give me all your love from TWEWY Soundtrack.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_3QckQU3nw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (May 21, 2010)

it ends tonight-the All-American Rejects


----------



## nanni (May 22, 2010)

Cum On Feel The Noize - Quiet Riot


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 22, 2010)

drake- over


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 22, 2010)

You're The Man - Nas


----------



## blue berry (May 22, 2010)

aurora - your vegas ~


----------



## Skylit (May 22, 2010)

*I Caught Fire* - The Used


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (May 22, 2010)

OneRepublic-marching on


----------



## Shasta McNasty (May 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e8tlPE3kjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (May 22, 2010)

*Daysleeper* - Dear and the Headlights


----------



## Mori (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Lance Vance (May 22, 2010)

My President Remix


----------



## S (May 23, 2010)

Ceza & Sezen Aksu - Şinanay 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzJbLD0pkgE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (May 23, 2010)

*damian marley* - welcome to jamrock


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2010)

*Nullsleep* - Fearless Flight


----------



## Tommygun (May 23, 2010)

*Pomplamoose* covers Lady Gaga's "_Telephone_".
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vEStDd6HVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yellow (May 24, 2010)

John Mayer-No Such Thing

"I just found out there's no such thing as the real world just a lie you've got to rise above."

If only that was true John...*sigh* if only that was true.


----------



## Eden Prime (May 25, 2010)

Breakeven - The Script


----------



## Momoka (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Vonocourt (May 25, 2010)




----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (May 25, 2010)

Liar - Henry Rollins


----------



## Kαrin (May 25, 2010)

*Dead By April* - Losing you


----------



## Soca (May 25, 2010)

Kings and Queens- 20 seconds to mars


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 25, 2010)

My Chain Too Silly
My Wrist Too Silly
The Girls Throw Me Fish Cause' My Rims Big Willy
My Ride Too Sill
I Ride Too Silly
With Four Fantastic Ho's Cause I Got A Deally
Cause Now I'm Worth A Millie
Forget A Rubberband Cause You Can't Put A Rubberband Around A Millian
I Be Wildin On A Island Somewhere Just Like Gilligan
Drillin Ho's Like A Like A Dentist At The Den Like Villerann
I Ba Ba Ba I'm Da Man Girlfriend
I'm Da Reason Why You Wanna Lose Ya Man Girlfriend
I'm Calm Like Da Sea
I'm Blowed Like The Wind
And Now That I'm Straight I'm Bout To Act A Fool Again


----------



## Tyrion (May 25, 2010)

Tribal War - Nas, Damian Marley and K'naan


----------



## Cero6 (May 26, 2010)

Diamond eyes - Deftones


----------



## KohZa (May 26, 2010)

Taio Cruz Ft Ludacris-Break Your Heart.


----------



## illyana (May 26, 2010)

Dance with Me - Nouvelle Vague

I want to have sex to this song.


----------



## Lucius (May 26, 2010)

*SoulJa - Da Bounce*

he is a japanese rapper (not soulja boy) sings in english too. i like his style


----------



## Scholzee (May 26, 2010)

Not afraid - Eminem.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (May 26, 2010)

*hmmmmmm..Warning by Incubus*


----------



## Sahyks (May 26, 2010)

Another Day in Paradise - Reel Big Fish

Just so catchy, been listening to it all week.


----------



## Haventh (May 28, 2010)

Unmoored - Milestone


----------



## RyRyMini (May 28, 2010)

Crystal Castles - Vietnam

<33333


----------



## Falcon (May 29, 2010)

Forever by Kamelot


----------



## Nightwish (May 29, 2010)

Nightquest by *Nightwish*


----------



## Graham Aker (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Super Naruto (May 29, 2010)

Second Heartbeat - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 29, 2010)

Too many songs for me to have a favorite one for a week.

I'll do one every several days.

Miss Me- Drake


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 29, 2010)

Lena - Satellite


----------



## SPN (May 29, 2010)

Inaction - We Are Scientests


----------



## Tommygun (May 29, 2010)

Effloresce said:


> Dance with Me - Nouvelle Vague
> 
> I want to have sex to this song.




Chill indeed.. I kind of liked it


----------



## CBACS (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Alice (May 30, 2010)

The xx - Island.


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2010)

Breaking - Anberlin


----------



## Shiranui (May 30, 2010)

White Winter Hymnal by _Fleet Foxes_

Oddly, this song suits the current weather in my area quite well.


----------



## Yosha (May 30, 2010)

*bad brains* - banned in d.c.


----------



## vampiredude (May 30, 2010)

Nephew-focus on the sound


----------



## Yellow (May 30, 2010)

Can You Handle It-Usher (Foreplay) and Deep-Blackstreet (sex)

Horny this week.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 30, 2010)

BEAST - Bad Girl


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (May 31, 2010)

Life's a Bitch - Mac Dre


----------



## Roy (May 31, 2010)

Deadman's Gun - Ashtar Command


----------



## Haventh (May 31, 2010)

Noumena - Triumph and Loss


----------



## SENTINEL (May 31, 2010)

Great fucking song. 

this song stuck in my head.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 31, 2010)

*Jet Black Stare*- _I'm Breathing_


----------



## Toreno (May 31, 2010)

Kanye West - Power


----------



## KohZa (Jun 1, 2010)

_Boyce Avenue-Change Your Mind._


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 1, 2010)

Kandi- One Eskimo


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Jun 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3lWwBslWqg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## natwel (Jun 2, 2010)

Kelis - Acapella


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 3, 2010)

*An Caf?* - Natsu KOI ★ Natsu GAME

To get myself into summer-mood


----------



## tohruchan7 (Jun 3, 2010)

hmm well i guess mine would be thinking of you by katy


----------



## Bushin (Jun 3, 2010)

Cradle of Filth - From Cradle to Enslave
Old School Black Metal...


----------



## Yosha (Jun 3, 2010)

red hot chili peppers - *road trippin*


----------



## krome (Jun 4, 2010)

SS501 - _Love Ya_


----------



## blue berry (Jun 4, 2010)

Heroes - David Bowie


----------



## Horan (Jun 5, 2010)

Decipher Reflections From Reality - PlayRadioPlay!


----------



## Katkind (Jun 6, 2010)

Talking Heads - And She Was (Extended Mix)


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2010)

Flyaway-Back On


----------



## Levithian (Jun 6, 2010)

DIO -holy diver


----------



## Yosha (Jun 7, 2010)

*eek a mouse* - ganja smuggling


----------



## Altron (Jun 7, 2010)

_*Double Dragon - The Skulls of Fallen Conquerers
*_


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 7, 2010)

Red Jumpsuit Apperatus - Your Guardian Angel


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 7, 2010)

Coheed and Cambria - The End Complete III - The End Complete


----------



## gabies (Jun 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZkzcm7ubQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2010)

_L.O.V.E_-*Super Junior*


----------



## Fayrra (Jun 7, 2010)

_Love Letter To The Beat_

Song: Give It To Me
Artist: DeeKompressors ft. Classic.


----------



## Horan (Jun 8, 2010)

Bonamana - Super Junior


----------



## blue berry (Jun 8, 2010)

Club Country - The Associates


----------



## Jeff (Jun 8, 2010)

So far, it's been "Glamorous Days" by Mika Nakashima.


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Jun 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAkHqYlqops&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

Little 90's classic


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 8, 2010)

My song of the week:
_Forever Broke_ by Tsuneo Imahori - *remixed by Fila Brazilia*


----------



## CBACS (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Byakkö (Jun 8, 2010)

David Bowie - Sons of The Silent Age


----------



## Alice (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Bart (Jun 10, 2010)

KISS - Beth

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlZ7mTL4jRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 10, 2010)

Streetlight Manifesto - We Are The Few


----------



## Sadako (Jun 10, 2010)

Edward Sharpe & the Magnetic Zeros - 40 day dream.

Beautiful, I tell you!


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jun 11, 2010)

gone forever by three days grace


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 12, 2010)

Galactic Empire State of Mind

Eminem ft Rihanna  Love the way you Lie


----------



## Sketchy (Jun 12, 2010)

Coal Chamber - Loco  :33.


----------



## Tifa (Jun 12, 2010)

Nirgilis - Snow kiss


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jun 12, 2010)

Rosetta - Au Pays Natal/Sol


----------



## Mojim (Jun 12, 2010)

M.I.A. - XXXO

Sick tune, sick beat, sick song...'nuff said!  I love you Maya <3


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 12, 2010)

Going through changes - Eminem
Replay value is like Mockingbird high


----------



## Kei (Jun 12, 2010)

Counting Bodies Like Sheep- A perfect circle


----------



## krome (Jun 12, 2010)

For You Only - Trading Yesterday.

 Sad.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 13, 2010)

The mess I made by Parachute.

The lyrics are nice.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 13, 2010)

*Black Iris*-"Stranger Shadows"


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 13, 2010)

There's a song called Fuego by Pitbull that I really like and have been listening to it alot. Everytime my phone rings actually.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 13, 2010)

*Dave Matthews Band*- Funny The Way It Is


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 14, 2010)

Strand of Oaks - New Paris


----------



## blue berry (Jun 15, 2010)

:33 

warp - bloody beetroots


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 15, 2010)

SS501 - Love Ya


----------



## Bushin (Jun 15, 2010)

Frankenhooker - The 69 Eyes


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Elvis Presley - Blue Moon


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Jun 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CICf8xoLyG8[/YOUTUBE]

"Some people claim that there's a woman to blame, but I know it's my own damn fault."


----------



## Kei (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry Sorry- Super Junior


----------



## KayleighCakes (Jun 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]9U-Ul5qnLeQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaki (Jun 16, 2010)

once and never again 

at the top


----------



## Isshy (Jun 19, 2010)

HuH - 4minute 

my fave song~


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jun 19, 2010)

Derek and the Dominos - Little Wing


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 19, 2010)

SS501 - Love Ya


----------



## Skylit (Jun 20, 2010)

If I'm James Dean, You're Audrey Hepburn - Sleeping With Sirens


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Grown Simba* - J. Cole


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 20, 2010)

Rev of Ev
Kid Cudi


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jun 21, 2010)

waltz #1 Elliot Smith


----------



## Komodo Moria (Jun 21, 2010)

Zebrahead - Type A


----------



## Alice (Jun 21, 2010)

Keane - Untitled 1


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jun 21, 2010)

U got nothin' On Me by Demi Lovato, she has teh talent


----------



## santanico (Jun 21, 2010)

Billionaire by Travis Mccoy ft. Bruno Mars


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jun 21, 2010)

Rosetta - A Determinism of Morality


----------



## Yellow (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh Sookie-Snoop Dogg

Just saw that video and I couldn't stop laughing my ass off. Pretty sure I won't see anything more lulzier for the rest of the week. I feel bad for Snoop Fans.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 21, 2010)

Altar of Plagues - Atlantic Light.


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 21, 2010)

Frisky - Tinie Tempah


----------



## Tifa (Jun 21, 2010)

James Brown - Living In America


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2010)

_*Anti-Flag - This is the first night
*_


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 21, 2010)

*Come on closer* - Jem


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jun 22, 2010)

Maroon 5- Misery(New shit!)

♪I am in misery, there ain't no other/
Who can comfort me/
Why won't you answer me?/
Your silence is slowly killing me♪


----------



## custard (Jun 22, 2010)

Hollywood Undead - Circles


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Shasta McNasty (Jun 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh_x3F3jxeI[/YOUTUBE]

Bitches don't know bout my superior taste in music.


----------



## Leah (Jun 25, 2010)

Anberlin-Paperthin Hymn


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 26, 2010)

_Come Alive (War of the Roses)_ by Janelle Monae

[divshare]myId=11817737-7f3[/divshare]


----------



## Levithian (Jun 26, 2010)

Crucify, from the new Ozzy album, Scream.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jun 26, 2010)

So Contagious - Acceptance


----------



## Kyōraku (Jun 26, 2010)

Breathe Carolina - helo fascination


----------



## Alice (Jun 26, 2010)

Tool - Parabola


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 26, 2010)

Vocaloid - Magnet (Luka and Miku/Choucho version)


----------



## Mikoto (Jun 27, 2010)

The vid in my sig _aka_ "Shiina Ringo - Souretsu."


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 27, 2010)

Alice said:


> Tool - Parabola



Tool is alright, Your sig, not soo much lol


----------



## Sonikk (Jun 27, 2010)

Johnny Cash - Folson Prison Blues


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jun 27, 2010)

Ace of Base - All that she wants


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 27, 2010)

The third leaked song from _Arcade Fire's_ upcoming album 'The Suburbs', titled 'Ready to Start':

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvokOD-EnMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2010)

"Let's Take a Trip Together" - *Morphine*


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 27, 2010)

Link removed

T.O.P  Turn it up


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 27, 2010)

This is my song  Link removed


----------



## SPN (Jun 28, 2010)

Popular Machanics for Lovers - Beulah


----------



## Mori (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Odoriko (Jun 29, 2010)

Find Your Love - *Drake*


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Jun 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY0HCKOmrW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2010)

The Ghost Inside - Broken Bells


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2010)

Taleran said:


> The Ghost Inside - Broken Bells



That album was meh. Not bad, but totally forgettable and disposable.

*Smog-"You moved in"*


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 29, 2010)

whatever this song is ( if anyone can find out that would be nice):


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jul 2, 2010)

Black Sabbath - Changes


----------



## Alice (Jul 2, 2010)

Kvelertak - Offernatt


----------



## Anjo (Jul 2, 2010)

Number One Gun - Noises


----------



## Newton (Jul 2, 2010)

Kanye West - Slow Jamz


----------



## nanni (Jul 3, 2010)

No Quarter - Led Zeppelin

I just feel relaxed when I listen to this song.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 4, 2010)

Eminem ft Rihanna Love the way you lie!


----------



## Super Naruto (Jul 4, 2010)

Michael Jackson - Thriller


----------



## Smiley (Jul 4, 2010)

Drake - Find Your Love


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 5, 2010)

*Blue October* - _"Come In Closer"_

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khZ1eQyajRU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blue berry (Jul 5, 2010)

Somewhere over the rainbow - Israel Kamacantspellasltname


----------



## ethereal (Jul 5, 2010)

Sia ~ My love

Say what you want about Twilight, these movies have great soundtracks.


----------



## trogdororeo (Jul 5, 2010)

Emarosa's new album as a whole. I'm really loving it at the moment. But my favorite song from it is probably Truth Hurts While Lying on your Back.


----------



## Yoona (Jul 5, 2010)

Girugamesh - Crime Tsumi


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2010)

소녀시대 - Star Star Star O_O


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Jul 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spu66V3H1bc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yellow (Jul 6, 2010)

I Bruise Easily-Natasha Bedingfield 

_I bruise easily, so be gentle when you handle me._


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 6, 2010)

May'n - Welcome To My Fan Club's Night


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jul 6, 2010)

Claude Debussy - Clair de Lune


----------



## Seraphyna (Jul 7, 2010)

Going Under - Evanescence


----------



## Emily (Jul 7, 2010)

Fasten Your Seatbelt (ft The Freestylers) by Pendulum. Gets me into party mode immediately.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jul 7, 2010)

collide by skillet


----------



## Charu (Jul 9, 2010)

Wake Up - Arcade Fire
and
Three Cheers for Five Years - Mayday Parade


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Jul 9, 2010)

I have two songs 

*Never too late* by Three days grace
*I Want It That Way* by Backstreet Boys


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jul 9, 2010)

awake and alive by skillet


----------



## AskadX (Jul 9, 2010)

Ian's Gone by Creeed  HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Anjo (Jul 9, 2010)

Love Love Shine  - W.W.S (?)

The english version


----------



## Scapa (Jul 9, 2010)

System of a Down - Roulette


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 10, 2010)

Speechless by Lady Gaga


----------



## Takezo (Jul 10, 2010)

Maximum the Hormone - Koi no Mega lover


----------



## Din (Jul 10, 2010)

Cherry Lips ~ Garbage

So addicted to that song, been listening to it nonstop.

_Go baby, go go~_


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 12, 2010)

S. L. Magic by SCANDAL


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 14, 2010)

We Never Change - Coldplay


----------



## Skylit (Jul 14, 2010)

Seven Thousand Miles For What? - Of Mice & Men


----------



## Prowler (Jul 14, 2010)

Part time lover *- Stevie Wonder *


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Jul 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUv7pZxwST0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sad Face Happy Face (Jul 15, 2010)

Nothing else matters - Metallica

though i rly got obsessed over it cause I'm learning it on guitar currently, so I can see exactly how its supposed to sound, but  its an awesome song from an awesome band regardless


----------



## Anjali (Jul 15, 2010)

Queen | Innuendo


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 15, 2010)

*Song*; Monster by Lady Gaga
*
Listen*; Seven Thousand Miles For What?

*Why*: I really love her vocal performance in this song, all over the song is great to listen to and to dance to, I mean she really is showing us how great her voice can be if they don't touch it up. All over the song and lyrics are pretty catchy I like that she does the _Poker Face_ "Ma ma ma ma". Its on par with _Speechless_.


----------



## Higawa (Jul 15, 2010)

Rock´n Roll Damnation -AC/DC


----------



## Twizted (Jul 16, 2010)

Iron & Wine - The Trapeze Swinger

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8aPyBr-_S0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yousif77 (Jul 16, 2010)

Heart-shaped box - Nirvana. I just discovered it a couple of days ago and I fucking love it. downloading the album atm


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 16, 2010)

*Ultra Orange & Emmanuelle*-"Don't Kiss Me Goodbye"


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jul 16, 2010)

three days grace-i hate everything about you


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 16, 2010)

Westlife - What About Now


----------



## Mori (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Super Naruto (Jul 16, 2010)

Avenged Sevenfold - Buried Alive


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jul 16, 2010)

Flannigan's Ball by Dropkick Murphys


----------



## Major (Jul 17, 2010)

Luna - The Prodigy


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm A Loner - C.N.Blue


----------



## Seraphyna (Jul 17, 2010)

A Thousand Miles.


----------



## Divi (Jul 17, 2010)

_The Royal We_ by Silversun Pickups.


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 17, 2010)

Saviour - LIGHTS


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jul 17, 2010)

*Song:* Without You!

*Artist:* Chris Brown

*Link:* *Ultra Orange & Emmanuelle*-"Don't Kiss Me Goodbye"


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Jul 17, 2010)

Shutterbugg by Big Boi. Maybe too much for me to handle, G-wise. 

*Ultra Orange & Emmanuelle*-"Don't Kiss Me Goodbye"


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 17, 2010)

_Ill Wind_ by Frank Sinatra

[divshare]myId=12029728-ac5[/divshare]


----------



## expt (Jul 18, 2010)

I really like listening of song.My favorite weekly song are following.

Starry Eyed - Ellie Goulding
Crazy Cool - Flamboyant Bella
Circles - Soft Toy Emergency
Skinny Genes - Eliza Doolittle
Telephone - Lady Gaga ft. Beyonce
Teeth - Lady Gaga
Heroes or Ghosts - The Coronas
Doubt - Delphic
Wonderful Life - Hurts
Automatik - Livvi Franc
Automatic - Dead Disco
A Song for You - Leon Jackson
Never Be Your Woman - Wiley ft. Emeli Sande
Won't Go Quietly - Example
Obsessions - Marina and The Diamonds
Alive - Leona Lewis
Far Away - Jay Sean ft. Keisha Buchanan
Heart Failure - Alphabeat
Take You Home - Annie
Daisy Dares You - Daisy Dares You
Caesar - I Blame Coco ft. Robyn
Gimme Sympathy - Metric
Heads Will Roll - Yeah Yeah Yeahs
Swinging London Town - Girls Aloud


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 18, 2010)

*Baroness* - _O'er Hell And Hide_ ,those guys are awesome on stage!


----------



## Blue Demon (Jul 18, 2010)

Into Oblivion by Funeral for a Friend, I forgot how much I love that song.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 18, 2010)

Farewell Ballad - Zakk Wylde

The songs about Dimebag's death. Being as they were best friends.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2010)

Obelisk - May'n


----------



## Tazzy (Jul 18, 2010)

Fade into You by Mazzy Star


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 19, 2010)

Two songs this time:
Hard Rock Hallelujah - *Lordi* & Time - *Hans Zimmer*


----------



## Lucius (Jul 19, 2010)

Hot-N-Fun (Ft. Nelly Furtado) by N.E.R.D.

fuck i love it.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 19, 2010)

*Song:* _Tool, Prison Sex_

*Listen:* Hot-N-Fun (Ft. Nelly Furtado) by N.E.R.D.

*Why:* First off its a seriously awesome song. Secondly, I love Tool so much that I want to blast them every chance I get to, but this song in particular is always on my mind, the lyrics are as powerful as Maynard James' voice is. The Guitar is spot on also


----------



## Croatoa (Jul 19, 2010)

Avenged Sevenfold - Almost Easy(Live Version in LBC)
Can't stop listening it for 3-4 days now q.q.


----------



## 305 (Jul 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkGhDHP093M[/YOUTUBE]

awwyeah


----------



## Anjo (Jul 21, 2010)

Taio Cruz - Break Your Heart

</3


----------



## Hαnnαh (Jul 21, 2010)

Longfellow Serenade by Neil Diamond. It's such an addicting song.


----------



## 198d (Jul 21, 2010)

Cursive - Art is Hard


----------



## Yoona (Jul 22, 2010)

Nena Daconte - Tenía tanto que darte .

I like the singer's voice.


----------



## blue berry (Jul 23, 2010)

My Delirum - Ladyhawke


----------



## escamoh (Jul 23, 2010)

hum - stars*


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2010)

Teenage Dream - Katy Perry


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 23, 2010)

The Cranberries - Zombie


----------



## nanni (Jul 23, 2010)

Pronto - Snoop Dogg


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 23, 2010)

_Murder in the Red Barn_ by Tom Waits

[divshare]myId=12079344-2a9[/divshare]


----------



## Kei (Jul 23, 2010)

Life goes on -K- Chemistry


----------



## Super Naruto (Jul 23, 2010)

Avenged Sevenfold - Fiction.


----------



## Divi (Jul 23, 2010)

Rev Theory - _Hell Yeah_


----------



## Invidia (Jul 23, 2010)

_Restlessness_ - *Bastien Laval*

I cannot get this song out of my head atm.


----------



## Seraphyna (Jul 23, 2010)

New Classic.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jul 25, 2010)

Eminence Front-The Who


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Jul 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U16BzBfJ6A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soldier (Jul 26, 2010)

Grim Goodbye- Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 26, 2010)

SHINee - Lucifer.


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Daedus (Jul 27, 2010)

Shining Human Skin - Mar de Grises


----------



## God Movement (Jul 27, 2010)

2Pac and Big L - Deadly Combination


----------



## Tobirama (Jul 27, 2010)

Burning Hell by Tom Jones off his new cd


----------



## Seraphyna (Jul 28, 2010)

Take A Bow.


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2010)

Aura- dot hack ost


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 28, 2010)

Hero- *Regina Spektor*


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Snapdragon (Jul 28, 2010)

Society -FGFC820


----------



## taiga (Jul 29, 2010)

christina aguilera - genie in a bottle.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

KARA - Mister ( JP ver )*faint


----------



## Anjo (Jul 29, 2010)

Old school time;

BBMak - Back Here


----------



## Table (Jul 30, 2010)

Untrust Us by Crystal Castle

[YOUTUBE]Xqy5nrzhs0g[/YOUTUBE]


Also, I've been listening to a lot of Dan le Sac vs. Scroobius Pip again... mostly Magician's Assistant.  I love the lyrics.


----------



## Yousif77 (Jul 30, 2010)

taiga said:


> christina aguilera - genie in a bottle.



hahaha daaaamn that's old! The good ol' days!


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 30, 2010)

_As Ugly As I Seem_ by The White Stripes

[divshare]myId=12147624-317[/divshare]


----------



## majinsharingan (Jul 31, 2010)

^^That's a good one.

The Gaslight Anthem & Bruce Springsteen - The '59 Sound


----------



## nirgilis (Jul 31, 2010)

plushgun just impolite


----------



## Sunako (Jul 31, 2010)

Ellie Goulding - Under The Sheets


----------



## Ramenbitch (Jul 31, 2010)

Joss Stone - Could have been you :33


----------



## Judecious (Jul 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErCAOMi5EGM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kunimitsu Ito (Jul 31, 2010)

Cannibal Corpse ? "A Cauldron Of Hate"


----------



## Мoon (Jul 31, 2010)

The Script- Breakeven


----------



## Brian (Aug 1, 2010)

Rush- _Red Barchetta_


----------



## Sparrow (Aug 1, 2010)

"_Embryonic_" by *Riverside*


----------



## Skylit (Aug 1, 2010)

*Smoke Signals* - For The Fallen Dreams


----------



## Inamax (Aug 1, 2010)

Kelis - 4th July


----------



## dakotalh (Aug 2, 2010)

Run and Tell That, Homeboy-Antoine Dodson 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]YEvNS5TzvwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blue berry (Aug 2, 2010)

Portobello Road - Dr Emelius Browne


----------



## nanni (Aug 3, 2010)

ABBA - Fernando


----------



## nigrilaforever (Aug 4, 2010)

Axxis - Angel Of Death


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

This week it has been:

Lies - Big Bang

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Cv3phvP8Ro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mojo (Aug 4, 2010)

Going Under - *Evanescence*


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Aug 5, 2010)

Paul McCartney & Michael Jackson - Say Say Say


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 5, 2010)

Dear and the Headlights - Telemarket Mishap


----------



## Invidia (Aug 5, 2010)

This week, I've been constantly listening to _Star Raiders and Space Invaders _by Me Vs. Hero...


----------



## mumyoryu (Aug 5, 2010)

Bump of Chicken - Flyby


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 5, 2010)

_Jihei Tansaku_ by Asian Kung-fu Generation

[divshare]myId=12197339-e06[/divshare]


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 5, 2010)

"In Front of Me" by Infected Mushroom with guest singer Brandon McCulloch!

It's in my signature if you want to give it a listen!


----------



## taiyo (Aug 5, 2010)

Heaven Sent-Keyshia Cole, I've been in a romantic mood for some reason. <3


----------



## Proxy (Aug 5, 2010)

_Love, Hate, Love_ by Alice in Chains


----------



## Shade (Aug 5, 2010)

City With No Children - Arcade Fire


----------



## CBACS (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## ChaosLord (Aug 5, 2010)

Evanescense - My Immortal.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 6, 2010)

Disarmonia Mundi-Morgue of Centuries


----------



## illmatic (Aug 6, 2010)

Eminem feat. Rihanna - Love The Way You Lie


----------



## Bushin (Aug 6, 2010)

Bombtrack - Rage against the machine


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 6, 2010)

Lady Gaga - Telephone 

Not a bad song actually, but the video makes no sense to me.


----------



## Odoriko (Aug 6, 2010)

Trey Songz ~ Already Taken.

it's from Step Up 3D.


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2010)

Just Be Friends ~paino version~ Nico Nico Cast


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 6, 2010)

Pain of Salvation - Used


and some parts of Biomechanical - Cannibalised


----------



## Alpha (Aug 6, 2010)

Fake blood - I think I like it


----------



## Cassius (Aug 6, 2010)

Major Lazer-Pon de floor


----------



## Seraphyna (Aug 7, 2010)

I'll Always Love You - Whitney Houston


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 7, 2010)

Shut Up - Simple Plan


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd0kFNKXuzQ[/YOUTUBE]

I just can't stop singing it whenever I drive to work


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

BoA - Hurricane Venus


----------



## Sparrow (Aug 7, 2010)

_"A Hail of Bombs"_ by *Red Sparowes*


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 8, 2010)

"Always on my mind" - Tiki Taane

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3euc9pmst4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 8, 2010)

Implode - BoA


----------



## Synn (Aug 8, 2010)

"Love The Way You Lie" - Eminem & Rihanna


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 8, 2010)

My Own - SOIL


----------



## Judecious (Aug 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqHOf0B1rtE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butcher (Aug 8, 2010)

Disturbed's Asylum


----------



## Brian (Aug 9, 2010)

"Colors Of The Heart"- UVERworld


----------



## Scapa (Aug 9, 2010)

2 days ago I was in a rave, that was held in a huge pool and there were sooo many good looking females with bikinis. Thats why my song of the week is:
Eminem - Ass Like That


----------



## Twizted (Aug 9, 2010)

*Right Away, Great Captain* - Like Lions Do

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqZv4uq3a2g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 





_I've been throwing up over this ledge for the last seven weeks, and you've been throwing history to hell.

I've been writing almost every day that I've been gone. Do you still remember how my beard once felt?

I've been eating seaweed from a whale named Emily.
She could swallow me, or help me swallow pride.

We wade under the tow like diamonds.
We wade under the tow like diamonds.

Like diamonds do.

I've been watching you look at a locket from your mother, or perhaps it's from a girl you don't speak of.

Do you miss her when she's sleeping?
Do you find it hard to eat when,
everything reminds you of her stilly ghost?

So to captains of my captain, how can I become the captain; get the strength I need to pull this one around?

I will wait under the tow like lions.
I will wait under the tow like lions.

Like lions do.

(Oh my god, what am I doing here?)
And I walk this ship of golden brown.
You sit back covered up in sounds,
that don't come from my lips.
You know they don't come from my lips.

And you can try to break the silence
while you're making love with violence
to my flesh and blood a traitor.
Oh my flesh and blood are traitors to you now.

Oh my god, what am I doing here?
Oh my flesh and blood are traitors to you now.
Oh my god, what am, I doing here?...am I doing here?_


----------



## blue berry (Aug 10, 2010)

love the way you lie - Enemim ft. Rihanna


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Aug 10, 2010)

Dav Matthews Band - Jimi Thing


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2010)

Another Heart Calls by the All American Rejects


----------



## Naruto Trids (Aug 10, 2010)

Nothin' On You - B.O.B


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Aug 11, 2010)

Derek and the Dominos - Little Wing


----------



## Adachi (Aug 11, 2010)

Ayaka - I Believe


----------



## Cassius (Aug 11, 2010)

Foals- This Orient


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 12, 2010)

DespairsRay - Kamikaze


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 12, 2010)

Just a Thought by _Gnarls Barkley_


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 12, 2010)

Going on by Gnarls Barkley


----------



## Bushin (Aug 12, 2010)

Morphogenesis - ScarSymmetry


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 12, 2010)

The Resistance - Drake


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Aug 12, 2010)

Skillet - Forgiven


----------



## Judecious (Aug 13, 2010)

love this song

Castlevania OSTs


----------



## mumyoryu (Aug 13, 2010)

Leyona x Funkist x Latyr Sy - 2010


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 13, 2010)

Blaqk Audio - Ill Lit Ships


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1SP-QuQpXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 13, 2010)

Again - Yui


----------



## Nic (Aug 13, 2010)

The Catalyst - Linkin Park


----------



## Santo (Aug 13, 2010)

Rock Solid - Dance Gavin Dance Best I can find is the Instrumental version


----------



## Seraphyna (Aug 13, 2010)

Say - John Mayer


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 13, 2010)

Same Direction - Hoobastank


----------



## Butcher (Aug 13, 2010)

Shinedown's "Diamond Eyes"


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBhj73WtiZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 13, 2010)

_Ballet Dance_ by Roni Size and Reprazent

[divshare]myId=12268617-659[/divshare]


----------



## Taylor (Aug 13, 2010)

Burial - Archangel


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2010)

The Stiletto Formal - Sleeping Our Way to the Top

It won't get out of my head.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 13, 2010)

Lupe fiasco-"sunshine"...cannot get it out of my head....

OMg halfhearted-That was pretty epic!


----------



## jamila (Aug 14, 2010)

Talyor Swift's Mine, the lead single of her upcoming album


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Aug 15, 2010)

DBSK ~ Purple Line


----------



## Parallax (Aug 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP5OA0SCMZA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HykTbasT--c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 15, 2010)

Bloc Party - Two More Years

Just listened to it again recently and forgot how much I loved it. Now I'm going to go learn it on the drums.


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 15, 2010)

Chasing Pavements - Adele


----------



## Sassy (Aug 15, 2010)

The song that is stock in my head this week is:

The Autumn Offering-Revelations


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 15, 2010)

Rock the Casbah - *Solar Twins*

Heard this remake while on vacation and loved it.


----------



## jonnybbush (Aug 18, 2010)

There are so many songs but in all my favourite one song is FIFA world Cup 2010 Shakira waka waka is one of the most popular in south africa and other country.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 19, 2010)

*Teenage Dream*- Katy Perry

This song makes me feel wierd.


----------



## delaford321 (Aug 19, 2010)

Unfortunately, the song stuck in my head this week has been Lady Gaga's Paparazzi...akk...


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## FakePeace (Aug 19, 2010)

Aequitas - Realize the real lies

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA7sThukqbw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Aug 19, 2010)

*Everybody's Nobody* - XV


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 19, 2010)

_La dernière minute_ by Carla Bruni

[divshare]myId=12323921-64c[/divshare]


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Aug 20, 2010)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


----------



## Seraphyna (Aug 20, 2010)

4 Minutes.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Aug 20, 2010)

can you stand the rain - new edition


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 20, 2010)

JAM Projectが「もってけ！セーラーふく」を歌う！？


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Aug 20, 2010)

Talking Heads - Wild Wild Life


----------



## On and On (Aug 20, 2010)

Window Seat - Erykah Badu


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

YUI - Goodbye Days


----------



## Kei (Aug 20, 2010)

Teayang- Wedding Dress


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 22, 2010)

Cyclone Effect acoustic ver. by Labor Day


----------



## nigrilaforever (Aug 23, 2010)

Revolution Renaissance - The World Doesn't Get To Me
(from new upcoming CD 'Trinity')


----------



## landondonnovan (Aug 23, 2010)

Soda Stereo- Planeado..awesome


----------



## Twizted (Aug 23, 2010)

Manchester Orchestra - Tony The Tiger

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DznHfzNODoM&feature=av2e[/YOUTUBE]

<3


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2010)

Last week it was this:
[YOUTUBE]kY06IgyN_RM[/YOUTUBE]

This week has just started so I don't know yet.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=222xjRgIPHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 198d (Aug 23, 2010)

Refused - New Noise


----------



## Naked (Aug 24, 2010)

I Blame Coco - *Self Machine*


----------



## Didi (Aug 24, 2010)

I now know it's probably going to be:
Radiohead - A Wolf at the Door (It Girl. Rag Doll.)


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 24, 2010)

Flying Humanoid by Shoko Nakagawa


----------



## Dylan (Aug 24, 2010)

Song of the week for me is probably...

She Hates Me - Puddle of Mudd

Fucking tune.


----------



## hidame (Aug 25, 2010)

My Curse - Killswitch Engage


----------



## nigrilaforever (Aug 25, 2010)

Iron Maiden - Fear Of the Dark
this sing really impressed me, 'coz I'm afraid of the dark too


----------



## Seraphyna (Aug 25, 2010)

Gotta Go My Own Way - Nikki Gil  (beats the Hudgens version)


----------



## MightFreakenGai (Aug 26, 2010)

Zolof the Rock and Roll Destroyer - Plays Pretty for Baby


----------



## Magnet (Aug 26, 2010)

Cee-Lo - Fuck you


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 26, 2010)

Selenite - Rurutia

Discovered it three years ago thanks to AMV Valentine, ye4sterday I found it on my old PC and I'm addicted to it again


----------



## kaileena (Aug 26, 2010)

Trapt - Contagious


----------



## tgre (Aug 26, 2010)

Nosaj Thing - Aquarium


----------



## katestonem (Aug 26, 2010)

Eminem - Love The Way You Lie ft. Rihanna


----------



## nirgilis (Aug 26, 2010)

perfume - voice


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Aug 26, 2010)

Tool - Vicarious


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 26, 2010)

These Are The Fables - _The New Pornographers_


----------



## Kaki (Aug 26, 2010)

*can't get tired of it....*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va9uOHGZskg&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 26, 2010)

_Sunday Afternoon at Tamagawa River_ by Guitar

[divshare]myId=12385332-14b[/divshare]


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 26, 2010)

Currently, I have none since I'm bored of all my songs . :I


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2010)

Paradise Lost - Hollywood Undead


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Aug 27, 2010)

MGMT - Electric Feel


----------



## FakePeace (Aug 27, 2010)

One Outs Opening (Pay Money To My Pain - Bury)


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Aug 27, 2010)

vitalic - poney


----------



## Eki (Aug 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]nWgrlLIlse8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 27, 2010)

Beautiful Hangover - Bigbang


----------



## Sassy (Aug 27, 2010)

Five Finger Death Punch- White Knuckles


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Aug 27, 2010)

Anything with protest the Hero.


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 27, 2010)

a night like this - caro emerald


----------



## Judecious (Aug 28, 2010)

Jason Derulo
listen


----------



## Seraphyna (Aug 28, 2010)

TaeYang - Wedding Dress


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZRR-MerxIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kei (Aug 28, 2010)

Love Song- Rain


----------



## Sunako (Aug 28, 2010)

The week is almost over , so 
_Kylie Minogue - All The Lovers_
♥


----------



## Kaliope (Aug 29, 2010)

Chris Brown - Crawl


----------



## nigrilaforever (Aug 29, 2010)

Bon Jovi - Have A Nice Day


----------



## Kei (Aug 29, 2010)

LM.C- Punky Heart its a nice up beat song


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Aug 29, 2010)

Jason Derulo - What If


----------



## blue berry (Aug 30, 2010)

:33

is it any wonder? - keane


----------



## Stoos (Aug 30, 2010)

The Pogues - Thousands Are Sailing


----------



## Vanthebaron (Aug 30, 2010)

Sonata Arctica - Out In The Fields


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Aug 31, 2010)

AL Green- I'm So Tired of Being Alone


----------



## Unalert (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2010)

_BaBopBye Ya_ by Janelle Monae

[divshare]myId=12427940-d19[/divshare]


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Aug 31, 2010)

Orbital - Halcyon and On and On


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 31, 2010)

Lost in the Supermarket - The Clash


----------



## Jezebel (Sep 1, 2010)

Blood- Editors.


----------



## pfft (Sep 1, 2010)

halfhearted said:


> _BaBopBye Ya_ by Janelle Monae
> 
> [divshare]myId=12427940-d19[/divshare]



this song lasts for an uncomfortably long time. I like her and all, just this song in particular (which I am not familiar with) is so slow. 

It might be my song of the hour but definitely not my song of the week. 

you must like slow songs alot.


----------



## smithsjhons (Sep 1, 2010)

Shakira - Waka Waka
Blue - One Love
Micheal Jackson - Jam


----------



## Parallax (Sep 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx8xkbtGODw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Sep 2, 2010)

Helter Skelter- The Beatles


----------



## Seraphyna (Sep 3, 2010)

The Climb - Miley Cyrus. Been listening to this song in various covers. By Stan Walker, JoeMcE, Amir, Guy Sebastian. They are all beautiful covers.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 3, 2010)

Pocket full of stars by Nine Black Alps.


----------



## Ae (Sep 3, 2010)

Simple Plan - Your Love Is A Lie


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2010)

2ME by KARA


----------



## iFructis (Sep 3, 2010)

Kill Switch Engage - Absolution


----------



## rdjonge (Sep 3, 2010)

12 Stones - We are one


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 4, 2010)

Eenie meennie by JB ft. Sean Kingston
Utakata Hanabi by Supercell
Blah blah blah by Kesha


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 5, 2010)

1st Pok?mon theme


----------



## LaJon (Sep 5, 2010)

Army Of The Pharaohs - Dump the Clip


----------



## nigrilaforever (Sep 5, 2010)

Iron Maiden - Judgement Of Heaven


----------



## Sassy (Sep 5, 2010)

Escape The Fate-There's No Sympathy For The Dead :ho


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Sep 5, 2010)

Aaliyah - Are You That Somebody


----------



## Kei (Sep 5, 2010)

On the Wing- Owl City


----------



## krome (Sep 5, 2010)

Blue Tomorrow - Super Junior M


----------



## Judecious (Sep 5, 2010)

Timberland-Lose Control
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXJA2XyRpkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nigrilaforever (Sep 6, 2010)

Gamma Ray - Into The Storm
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tluEdvldiJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 7, 2010)

Aurea - Okay Alright

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtzLmtv9v_E&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FireLorD (Sep 8, 2010)

*Fear Factory* - Archetype


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 8, 2010)

Splendora - Youre standing on my neck 

^I love Daria


----------



## Satori katsu (Sep 9, 2010)

Bizarre Love Triangle - New Order
This won't leave my head no matter what I do! It's awesome


----------



## cygnus (Sep 9, 2010)

Alter Bridge - Isolation.

Its NEW!


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0Phey_w41Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lender (Sep 9, 2010)

Some great songs on this thread! I'll have to check some of 'em out.

Mine is: Machine Head - Bite the Bullet


----------



## Netorie (Sep 10, 2010)

humm...well, since i seen them in concert this past wkend and they are my favorite band...
Avenged Sevenfold- Critical Acclaim


----------



## Skydoll (Sep 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mImrPBvDoFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellesh (Sep 11, 2010)

in and out of love-Armin Van Buuren <33333


----------



## Brian (Sep 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rush "Freewill"_ 



[YOUTUBE]OnxkfLe4G74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seraphyna (Sep 12, 2010)

Gotta Go My Own Way - Nikki


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 12, 2010)

Mike Shinoda - Second to none


----------



## thelessergatsby (Sep 13, 2010)

Mine would be _Nobody like superman anymore_ by _I fight Dragons_ chiptune is amazing


----------



## Table (Sep 14, 2010)

Currently addicted to this:

[YOUTUBE]CR8logunPzQ[/YOUTUBE]

Reminds me of summer travels :3


----------



## Springlake (Sep 14, 2010)

Completely addicted to The Black God lately.

[YOUTUBE]dLNAoijFnYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 15, 2010)

LIGHTS - Second Go

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPLRkyGU3cM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 15, 2010)

Mikuni Shimokawa - Popcorn


----------



## Kek (Sep 15, 2010)

The Requiem - Linkin Park

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg2vXr8w3Tw&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NightRaven (Sep 15, 2010)

2NE1 - Go Away 
(Korean Girl group)


----------



## eHav (Sep 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QJqxRvwx2Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sketchy (Sep 15, 2010)

Rob Zombie - Never Gonna Stop .


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Sep 15, 2010)

♪  Stevie Hoang Ft. IYAZ - Fight 4 U ♪


----------



## nigrilaforever (Sep 16, 2010)

\m/  Megadeth - Rust In Peace  \m/


----------



## Yosha (Sep 16, 2010)

*Busta Rhymes* - The Heist


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 16, 2010)

FMP OST - Tuatha de Danaan [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXnBtb_GToM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Invocandum (Sep 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IcZF1zp4II[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unalert (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Rinoa (Sep 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZzs8RcrT9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seraphyna (Sep 17, 2010)

One in A Million.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 17, 2010)

_Fireflight - Forever_

I'm such a sad person


----------



## Tiger (Sep 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuN7DNzVcKw[/YOUTUBE]

Makes me want to fuck for some reason.


----------



## Kaliope (Sep 21, 2010)

Eminem - Love The Way You Lie ft. Rihanna


----------



## Taylor (Sep 21, 2010)

Burial - Archangel

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlEkvbRmfrA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skylark (Sep 21, 2010)

"One Wish" _by_ *Ray J.*


----------



## Taylor (Sep 21, 2010)

Skylark said:


> "One Wish" _by_ *Ray J.*



lol the samples of this song is in my Archangel.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 21, 2010)

"40 Day Dream" by _Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros_

I'm thoroughly disappointed that I wasn't able to see them live at my local venue.


----------



## Unorthodox (Sep 21, 2010)

A majority of the past two days has been blaring "Embrace of the Endless Ocean" by _Amon Amarth_ at my workstation


----------



## Extasee (Sep 21, 2010)

Savior - Rise Against


----------



## SPN (Sep 21, 2010)

Tokyo (Vampires and Wolves) - The Wombats.

Can't wait for their new album.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 22, 2010)

Notorious B.I.G. - Ready to Die


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 23, 2010)

_"Little Drop of Poison"_ by *Tom Waits*


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 23, 2010)

Incubus-love hurts


----------



## Skydoll (Sep 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xqBUE8z-bk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Sep 23, 2010)

The-Dream _February Love_


----------



## Table (Sep 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]6ONrF380vP4[/YOUTUBE]

BoA- Hurricane Venus


----------



## Kei (Sep 23, 2010)

Sakura Drops- Utada Hikaru


----------



## Yuuka (Sep 23, 2010)

Copy & Paste / BoA


----------



## Seraphyna (Sep 24, 2010)

A Perfect Circle - Passive

I go out with the spirit to kick everyone in their best areas, after listening to this song.

[YOUTUBE]oMe4kVNKvNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Oct 4, 2010)

~ Aizome by Mamiko Noto ~


----------



## Seraphyna (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful.

[YOUTUBE]lZp6pmgbZyU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nigrilaforever (Oct 4, 2010)

Kreator - When The Sun Burns Red


----------



## Itsoonigiri (Oct 4, 2010)

Rhinestone Eyes - Gorillaz.


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 4, 2010)

"Brother" by _Annuals_.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YViMZHw-ZBA[/YOUTUBE]

Past two weeks have sucked ass.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 5, 2010)

N.E.R.D- She wants to move


----------



## Levithian (Oct 5, 2010)

Rocket man.


----------



## 198d (Oct 6, 2010)

GlassJAw - You Think You're John Fucking Lennon


----------



## CBACS (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 6, 2010)

Lil' Wayne & Drake - Right Above It


----------



## Kei (Oct 6, 2010)

Sakura Drops~ Remix-Utada Hikaru


----------



## FireLorD (Oct 8, 2010)

*Bring Me The Horizon* - Crucify Me


----------



## Seraphyna (Oct 8, 2010)

Listen - Glee Cast (Charice)


----------



## Alice (Oct 10, 2010)

Keane - Bedshaped


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2010)

Butterfly- *G-Dragon*


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 11, 2010)

All the right moves - One Republic


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Oct 11, 2010)

Danzig - Mother '93


----------



## Jaded Heart (Oct 12, 2010)

Florescent Adolescent by Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Oct 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQmB4whesT0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2010)

Usher-you remind me


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 12, 2010)

Die Antwoord - Enter the Ninja


----------



## bangBang (Oct 12, 2010)

*Day N' Night - Kid Cudi* _[ Crookers Remix ]_


----------



## Eltonious (Oct 13, 2010)

*Marina & The Diamonds* *I Am Not A Robot (Penguin Prison Remix)*


----------



## Starrk (Oct 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K913KVe3kH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nigrilaforever (Oct 14, 2010)

Are You METAL??

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24JnVQ3i7fw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 14, 2010)

** Fireworks - Drake ft. Alicia Keys


----------



## Jeff (Oct 15, 2010)

This week it would have to be:

Oasis - Don't Look Back in Anger


----------



## God Movement (Oct 15, 2010)

French Montana - Take It Over


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Oct 15, 2010)

Na Na Na - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Judecious (Oct 16, 2010)

Prince Of Peace - Michael W. Smith


----------



## cygnus (Oct 17, 2010)

Alter Bridge - Wonderful Life.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Oct 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_UUS7DqVUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soda (Oct 17, 2010)

Tori Amos - Here In My Head

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2WRn3xfEkA[/YOUTUBE]
I have had so many FUCKING RANTS THANKS TO THIS SONG. FUUUUUCCCCKKK EVERYTHING!!!!!


----------



## 198d (Oct 17, 2010)

Dredg - Bug Eyes


----------



## hidame (Oct 17, 2010)

Weezer - Memories.

After seeing Jackass 3D I love it.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 17, 2010)

Burial - Archangel every other week.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 18, 2010)

Grieg's _Piano Concerto in A Minor_ as performed by Claudio Arrau

I. Allegro molto moderato
[divshare]myId=12877066-ce6[/divshare]
II. Adagio
[divshare]myId=12877078-1cb[/divshare]
III.  Allegro moderato molto e marcato
[divshare]myId=12877094-9ac[/divshare]


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 18, 2010)

** All The Right Moves - OneRepublic <3
&&OR . My Heart - Paramore


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]WsDOqeQEvH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Slayz (Oct 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chF244LWWqg[/YOUTUBE]

This. 

Definitely this.


----------



## Invidia (Oct 18, 2010)

_Starting Over_ - *LSD and the Search For God*

I've played this song so much this past week. I still can't get enough. It's just so wonderful.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 18, 2010)

*Coldplay* - _Lovers in Japan-Reign of Love_
I am freaking I love with their Viva la Vida album right now.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 18, 2010)

Nightmare- Avenged sevenfold.

And im liking globus-europa


----------



## Soul (Oct 18, 2010)

Strength - Abingdon Boys School


----------



## God Movement (Oct 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]dUPXIGaoX0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 19, 2010)

M83 - We Own the Sky


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 20, 2010)

Kanye West feat. Pusha T - Runaway

love it!


----------



## Griever (Oct 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]z4ih3JVrRPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## JellyButter (Oct 21, 2010)

Starless Night - Olivia Lufkin


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 22, 2010)

Kimi no Kioku by Mao (Ending theme of Hakuouki)

Good song, good anime


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flhw5az9Tkw[/YOUTUBE]

I love Courtney's voice in this song.
Oh make me oveeer~


----------



## Didi (Oct 22, 2010)

Pink Floyd - Shine on you Crazy Diamond

<3


----------



## CBACS (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Naked (Oct 22, 2010)

*Sugar Ray - Someday*











Feelin' nostalgic.


----------



## Netorie (Oct 23, 2010)

All That Remains - Relinquish


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ahU-x-4Gxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 23, 2010)

juno-all ı want is u


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 23, 2010)

Bryan Kearney - Goosebumps (Sean Tyas Remix)


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

Rainbow - Mach


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 24, 2010)

Secrets - OneRepublic


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 24, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Rainbow - Mach


that was my song last week. so awesome. 

ah this week though...

Girls' Generation - HOOT
(sigged)

love it sfm


----------



## Mori (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Angeℓίtα (Oct 25, 2010)

3ON3 ~ Back To The Way It Was


----------



## DgM (Oct 25, 2010)

Hit me baby one more time(cover)~Travis 
Once you listen to a cover of a bad song you realise that its not the song thats bad. Its the person who sings it thats bad.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 25, 2010)

Drake-Find your love.


----------



## Libra (Oct 25, 2010)

This week is Saosin - "I Can Tell".  I really like the beginning, and the chorus is very catchy.

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpN1zZp4THs[/Youtube]


----------



## Santo (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## halfhearted (Oct 26, 2010)

_O, Death_ by Jen Titus

[divshare]myId=12981859-813[/divshare]


----------



## Naked (Oct 26, 2010)

*Totally Enormous Extinct Dinosaurs - Garden*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 27, 2010)

Beastie Boys - Intergalactic


----------



## CBACS (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 27, 2010)

JAM Project - Genkai Battle  
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMDk_Tr48ns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Netorie (Oct 27, 2010)

Psyclon Nine - As You Sleep


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 27, 2010)

Drake ft Birdman, & Lil wayne-Money to blow.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cUExrTRSRw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 28, 2010)

SHINee - Quasimodo. I've really come to appreciate this song when I didn't before.


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

*Totally Enormous Extinct Dinosaurs - Household Goods*


----------



## Klue (Oct 28, 2010)

Nightmare - by, Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Yosha (Oct 28, 2010)

*bone thugs* - 1st of tha month


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 29, 2010)

sertab erener-rengarenk


----------



## narutorockers (Oct 29, 2010)

Mudvayne - Dig


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 29, 2010)

Backstroke - Teedra Moses


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 29, 2010)

Katy Perry - Firework


----------



## Laix (Oct 29, 2010)

The Pretty Reckless - Miss Nothing


----------



## Slayz (Oct 29, 2010)

*Puscifer* - Sour Grapes

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xK3VihNo_yQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arkevil (Oct 29, 2010)

A Perfect Circle - The Noose


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 30, 2010)

Heaven Can Wait - Michael Jackson


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

*TC feat. Sub Focus - Borrowed Time*


----------



## Judecious (Oct 30, 2010)

Lil Wayne-Drop the world


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 30, 2010)

TVXQ - Doushite


----------



## Skylark (Oct 31, 2010)

*Drake*
"I Get Lonely Too"


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 31, 2010)

Lil Wayne: Right above it".


----------



## jamila (Oct 31, 2010)

speak now by taylor swift.. one of the few songs i like on her new album


----------



## Reksveks (Oct 31, 2010)

Derezzed by Daft Punk


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Nov 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb5KXozi_HM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mmfx (Nov 4, 2010)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) by Mindless Self Indulgence. I only just recently re-discovered my love for this band.


----------



## Carmina (Nov 4, 2010)

Have been in a melancholic mood lately, so:

_*Thom Yorke* - Hearing Damage_

Also, Jupiter.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 4, 2010)

Timbaland-say something


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 4, 2010)

some psytrance. space tribe and maddmaxx - time warp


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 4, 2010)

somewhere over the rainbow-Judy Garland


----------



## Netorie (Nov 4, 2010)

Godsmack - Love Hate Sex Pain


----------



## Santo (Nov 5, 2010)

*Lower Definition - Higher Than Kites*


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Nov 5, 2010)

~ G20 - Lets Go ~


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 5, 2010)

meet me in st. louis - why thank you, suzie


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 5, 2010)

Timbaland ft Drake-Say Something.


----------



## Kei (Nov 5, 2010)

Chalice said:


> TVXQ - Doushite


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_DhFV_JSQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Nov 6, 2010)

amazing song...doobies will always rock.  from my home town as well

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3GBT1bGIV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## StoneCliff (Nov 6, 2010)

They Might be giants - Birdhouse in your soul.


----------



## eHav (Nov 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzQRTn77Crk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judecious (Nov 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr7-x7_oOEY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naked (Nov 7, 2010)

*Dakent - Banger*


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLeIdH2gTSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Nov 7, 2010)

Firework - Katy Perry


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 7, 2010)

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni - The opening theme to the anime


----------



## Sayo (Nov 7, 2010)

❀ Portugal. the man - Shade ❀


----------



## CBACS (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Shɑnɑ (Nov 7, 2010)

*Count the Bodies like Sheep by A Perfect Circle*



Maybe its just because I am a _huge_ Tool and Maynard fan but I love this band, and there use of the Latin language make me love them all the more.

This song actually had a different meaning on _Thirteenth Step_ and a different name/"_Pet_"/even though the lyrics are the same; _Pet_ is about addiction _Count the Bodies like Sheep_ is about Global Government and a New World order.


----------



## Wez ★ (Nov 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]CKxdFKP0Ajw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2010)

I Love The Way You're Breaking My Heart - Peggie Lee


I fucking swear this woman sings like an angel.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 9, 2010)

_*Z-Ro / These Days *_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYjpXOzCmyE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 9, 2010)

KARA - Jumping (  )


----------



## Parallax (Nov 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYwCmcB0XMw&ob=av2n[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## moh (Nov 12, 2010)

We're Not Alone ~ Shaa'ir + Func
these guys kick ass

Link removed

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sEOWp0BXUA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Nov 12, 2010)

~ Super Junior and SNSD - Seoul Song ~


----------



## EfrainMan (Nov 13, 2010)

Arcade Fire - Sprawl II

It's 80's, it's modern, it hits just ALL the right buttons for me. I love it so much.


----------



## daryematera (Nov 13, 2010)

Listening music is one of my favorite hobby and my song of the week is this song.
Be The Man -  Celine Dion.


----------



## Naked (Nov 13, 2010)

*Goo Goo Dolls - Iris*


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Nov 13, 2010)

Fairytale of New York by The Pogues


----------



## Epik High (Nov 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]rgc221J1Qm0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Nov 13, 2010)

owl city-fireflys


----------



## 198d (Nov 13, 2010)

Envy - A Will Remains In The Ashes


----------



## Omoi0714 (Nov 14, 2010)

Simon's Theme - Super Castlevania IV

This may not be the straightest song to like but its stuck in my head like a bitch.


----------



## Netorie (Nov 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEn-nTkbEM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 14, 2010)

Shawty boy ft Skool boy " Play it over".


----------



## Phunin (Nov 14, 2010)

My song of the week is Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## Kei (Nov 14, 2010)

Butterfly on your right shoulder- Len Kagamine


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## CBACS (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Judecious (Nov 15, 2010)

Jason Derulo-Fallen


----------



## Naked (Nov 15, 2010)

*Nagi Yanagi/Gazelle - Last Night, Good Night*


----------



## Kei (Nov 16, 2010)

Shinee- Replay (Noona is pretty)


----------



## The Potential (Nov 16, 2010)

Wiz Khalifa -Black and Yellow-


----------



## Kaki (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm very disappointed, in all of you!


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 16, 2010)

Kanye West's So Appalled


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 16, 2010)

Bring me  the Horizon - Suicide Season ( Outry Collective Remix )


----------



## Epik High (Nov 17, 2010)

*Rage Against The Machine* - _Renegades Of Funk_.


----------



## Toby (Nov 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbN0g8-zbdY[/YOUTUBE]

Andrea Bocelli and Sarah Brightman 'Time to say Goodbye'


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 18, 2010)

_Speaking in Tongues_ by Eagles of Death Metal

[divshare]myId=13222618-ef3[/divshare]


----------



## Hell Fire (Nov 18, 2010)

frightend rabbit - good arms vs bad arms


----------



## Sassy (Nov 18, 2010)

Hero - Skillet


----------



## Fastener (Nov 18, 2010)

Regina Spektor - Us


----------



## Tempest (Nov 19, 2010)

Camp Lo - Black Connection


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 19, 2010)

The choosen ones  - Dream Evil

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko4Q0cgo1N8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Nov 19, 2010)

BulletProof - La Roux


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Nov 19, 2010)

2NE1 - CLAP YOUR HANDS


----------



## Netorie (Nov 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCOrtJMQmVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mojim (Nov 20, 2010)

Mew - Am I Wry? No

Epic song!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mew is just awesome


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 20, 2010)

" No hands" By: Wacka Flocka, ft Wale & Roscoe Dash


----------



## Kei (Nov 20, 2010)

f(x): Nu Abo


----------



## FireLorD (Nov 20, 2010)

*Surrender The Dance Floor* - Deus Ex Machina


----------



## Naked (Nov 21, 2010)

*Mt Eden - Hide and Seek (Dubstep Remix)*


----------



## Judecious (Nov 21, 2010)

Beyonce-Hello


----------



## Epik High (Nov 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]rgc221J1Qm0[/YOUTUBE]


_Tinnie Tempah_ - Pass Out (Dexcell Dubstep Remix).


----------



## CBACS (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]0prFicLgXxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Nov 22, 2010)

2NE1 - CLAP YOUR HANDS


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 22, 2010)

Hypernova - Fairy Tales

It's slightly wrong  

[YOUTUBE]d_sxsKBVJDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlueyPTeam (Nov 23, 2010)

Oldy but goody: "Cats in the Cradle" by Uglykidjoe


----------



## MutaMuta (Nov 23, 2010)

7.) Can You Feel The Love Tonight - Lion King


----------



## Soul (Nov 23, 2010)

Dancing Dead - Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## JellyButter (Nov 23, 2010)

Changing mine ;

Rhythm of Love - Plain White T's


----------



## Didi (Nov 23, 2010)

Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Nov 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMFHr5b40KU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stripes (Nov 23, 2010)

It started today;

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB1h0hePFGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

cosmic egg - wolfmother


----------



## Judecious (Nov 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjhCEhWiKXk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 29, 2010)

Lil Wayne: Red Rum ft Dre.


----------



## Metaro (Nov 29, 2010)

Butterfly by Jason Mraz....that.


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Nov 29, 2010)

SM The Ballad - Miss You


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 29, 2010)

Tom Waits - Walk Away
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed5owFhTHNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akatora (Dec 1, 2010)

Millenium - Hourglass


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMQVCIyLNk0&feature=BF&list=PL745534424E4896BE&index=34[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Dec 1, 2010)

*Nancy Ajram - Kol Ma Tiddi/كل ما تدى*

[YOUTUBE]iIijX0UpLrs[/YOUTUBE]​
I absolutely love this woman, I mean she truly can do no wrong, Motherhood has just blossomed her even more as an artist, her new vibe is wonderful I love this album and it already has sold  Million and it only just came out in September 

Its not only a great dance it but so beautifully easy on the ears, her voice is amazing!


----------



## Naked (Dec 2, 2010)

*Bridges and Balloons - Joanna Newsom*


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crobS1YGtbw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fastener (Dec 3, 2010)

The Pretty Reckless - Zombie.


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 3, 2010)

Dont Speak - No Doubt ♥


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Dec 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsvFK8gWIIQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 4, 2010)

Chris Brown & Tyga: Deuces (Ft. Kevin McCall)


----------



## CBACS (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Judecious (Dec 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rudkeNEJk_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2010)

SHINee - SHINee Girl


----------



## Valtieri (Dec 5, 2010)

The Island - Pendulum


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 5, 2010)

B-Complex Beautiful Lies


----------



## krome (Dec 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwPayFTSGwM[/YOUTUBE]

</3 I started listening to his songs non-stop when I found he starts his military service this month.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Must Listen for Drum and Bass Fans.*

Heard this song on a mix last night and it blew me away. Even though it's about a year old and I knew of the artist beforehand, I hadn't heard this one for some reason.

Podcast 18 for the mix. ||

*-LEAD ME ON (FULL VOCAL MIX)*

Artist  -  Trei Ft. Thomas Oliver
Label  -  Samurai Music
Genre  -  Drum & Bass _(Electro, Jump Up)_
Length  -  5:56
Released  -  Monday, September 28, 2009

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fpd3gQlrTis[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 6, 2010)

_Colors_ by Grouplove


----------



## God (Dec 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uizQVriWp8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 9, 2010)

School of Seven Bells-Half Asleep

DO YOURSELF A FAVOR AND LISTEN TO THIS SONG!

It's just amazing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1An2pjS4mKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Dec 9, 2010)

*Beatsteaks - Milk & Honey*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSxi4i7uO-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naralover4ever (Dec 10, 2010)

Ayumi Hamasaki:Marionette


----------



## On and On (Dec 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XCxKXbmW40[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 10, 2010)

Me against the world. By: 2pac


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 11, 2010)

Wiz Khalifa - Black & Yellow


----------



## Deweze (Dec 11, 2010)

Dre      kuSHH


----------



## Netorie (Dec 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXEKuttVRIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Proxy (Dec 13, 2010)

_Ramona_ - Beck


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2010)

21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson Cover) - Shining


----------



## Leah (Dec 13, 2010)

Red-Mystery of You


----------



## Judecious (Dec 13, 2010)

KANYE-Runaways


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 13, 2010)

Rhythm of Love - Plain White Tee's


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 13, 2010)

Megaherz - 5 Mars


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ4MxnDH3cM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I'm starting to feel a bit of "Christmas spirit"  plus, the end of the song is so sweet :33


----------



## nanni (Dec 15, 2010)

A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash


----------



## CBACS (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Shɑnɑ (Dec 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]cfpX8lkaSdk[/YOUTUBE]

*Goodbye Happiness* is Utada's comeback, its going to completely revive her from her US album of '09. I really hope we get that raw & real Hikki back.

And her dance is so cute pek


----------



## Sassy (Dec 15, 2010)

My song for the week is this best amv video and loving the song: 

Guthrie Govan - Waves


----------



## Aurora borealis (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## petrichor inactive (Dec 17, 2010)

I love her new sound. More drums and great beat
scandinavian love

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TTPGAy5H_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 17, 2010)

Lil Wayne ft. Drake "Right Above It".


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 17, 2010)

Now You're gone - Basshunter


----------



## Cassius (Dec 18, 2010)

Skream - Oskilatah


----------



## Sarah23 (Dec 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HooGMpWKzpc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sadako (Dec 18, 2010)

Green Day - When I Come Around. 

Ah, the memories.


----------



## Axlk (Dec 18, 2010)

x gonna give it to ya by DMX, cool song in my opinion very damn cool


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 18, 2010)

30 Seconds to Mars - Closer to the Edge


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 19, 2010)

Grove St. Party - Waka Flocka

It got half the wrestling team hype for the tournament we competed in. lol


----------



## kayos (Dec 19, 2010)

Bell Biv Devoe - Poison

memreeeez


----------



## taiyo (Dec 19, 2010)

DJ Got Us Falling in Love-Usher 

I like dancing to it for exercise. ^_^


----------



## Altron (Dec 20, 2010)

Black Messiah - Söldnerschwein


----------



## Stripes (Dec 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL19HjzKQTE[/YOUTUBE]

Gonna stick to this all week


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 22, 2010)

Drake-Sooner than later


----------



## Pipe (Dec 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]UA5MtAmT24g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Dec 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]cues2i1fv58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judecious (Dec 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0CGsw6h60k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUGH8ncmXAE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xell (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Invidia (Dec 22, 2010)

_Silver Soul_- *Beach House*

I've seen them live, and it was pretty fucking amazing. This may be one of my favorite songs by them.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Dec 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ec8Yui1PmTs[/YOUTUBE] Russian song but very beautiful


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 23, 2010)

Basshunter - Basscreator


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Dec 23, 2010)

_Gubben i l?dan_ by Daniel Adams-Ray.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 23, 2010)

Crystal Method - Name of the game


----------



## CBACS (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Kei (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## JellyButter (Dec 24, 2010)

Raise Your Glass - P!nk ♥


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 24, 2010)

T.I: No matter what


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 24, 2010)

Spandau Ballet - Gold


----------



## Yoona (Dec 24, 2010)

Shakira - Loca


----------



## J3n0va (Dec 25, 2010)

Metric - Black Sheep


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 27, 2010)

Waka Flocka Flame - No Hands


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Dec 27, 2010)

BEAST - 'Beautiful'


----------



## Sann (Dec 27, 2010)

P!nk- Long way to happy


----------



## Neogenesis (Dec 27, 2010)

Ratatat - Wildcat.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 27, 2010)

This one


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zFyBeIHcKg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


as usual when i listen to music with my brother it takes a while for him to find something interesting enough to buy

and here I finally found something again, and it turns out ot be a Demo so pretty much impossible to get 

so typical his music taste


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Dec 27, 2010)

*Peter Fox* _- Schwarz zu blau_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSuLBQgU6Sw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 27, 2010)

BEAST - 'Lights go on again'

Can't get over it yet.


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 27, 2010)

Change;;

When You Were Young - The Killers


----------



## Byakkö (Dec 27, 2010)

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd


----------



## Netorie (Dec 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixskugIPSSQ&list=PL50D68BB134353FBD&index=1&playnext=15[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CBACS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgl9mUB9H4Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 30, 2010)

Manafest - Everytime you run


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 30, 2010)

Still ;
When You Were Young - The Killers (:


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 30, 2010)

TeddyLoid - Theme for Scanty & Kneesocks


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 31, 2010)

Rock Ross, Chrisette Michele, and Drake - Aston Martin Music


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Dec 31, 2010)

Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A-Changin'

Dylan  >>>>>>


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Jan 1, 2011)

U-Kiss ~ Bingeul Bingeul


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2011)

Linkin Park - Blackout


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 1, 2011)

Daia no Hana - Yoriko


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 3, 2011)

_Wavin' Flag_, by K'naan!


----------



## Goobalith (Jan 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqhgllLMmD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 4, 2011)

Broken Arrow - *Pixie Lott*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjjlVre09iA[/YOUTUBE]

Heard this song on the trailer for _Beastly_ and absolutely fell in love with it.


----------



## Sassy (Jan 4, 2011)

Song of the week :


----------



## Extasee (Jan 4, 2011)

Live, Love, Die by In Fear and Faith


----------



## desumachine (Jan 5, 2011)

This album has been on loop this week 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXhyHncZYf0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 5, 2011)

Marilyn Manson - The Beautiful People

I keep hearing it on the radio and shit and when I get home I play it on WMP quite a bit. Love this song.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 6, 2011)

Project Baki - Reborn


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jan 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]M0CVlFi6LYs[/YOUTUBE]​
Oh, Nancy, you've done it again! I love it, so funny and joyful, and the theme is just so nice and original, another breath of fresh air from our Arabic pop Queen pek

I never knew Nancy was a pervert xD


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Judecious (Jan 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0CGsw6h60k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Netorie (Jan 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCeD_6Y3GQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nanni (Jan 8, 2011)

The Raconteurs - Steady, As She Goes


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Jan 8, 2011)

god Bless the Broken Road by Rascal Flatts.


----------



## Paptala (Jan 8, 2011)

Geek in the Pink by Jason Mraz


----------



## krome (Jan 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAV2yoxcTGw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Jan 8, 2011)

"Paradigm Shift" by _Liquid Tension Experiment _


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 8, 2011)

In the End - Linkin Park


----------



## testxxxx (Jan 8, 2011)

_Ryan Star_ - *Brand New Day *


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Jan 9, 2011)

Puretone- Addicted to Bass


----------



## Undaunted (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## CBACS (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jA-W1p3Pp4[/YOUTUBE]

There are many songs that deal with growing up.  This is one of the few ones that actually means and feels like something to me.  It just encapsulates all the feelings I had when I was younger, and many that I still have.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 10, 2011)

Rise Against! - Savior


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcOQP47qP8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kei (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## iPodGremlin (Jan 10, 2011)

Nightmare by Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## narutored23 (Jan 13, 2011)

omg that usher song


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the Blame Game instrumental on repeat.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Angeℓίtα (Jan 13, 2011)

TEEN TOP ~ 박수


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 13, 2011)

Build God , Then We'll Talk - Panic! At The Disco


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 13, 2011)

The J. Geils Band - Centerfold


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 13, 2011)

Sam Sparro - Black & Gold


----------



## Twizted (Jan 14, 2011)

*Neutral Milk Hotel* - In the Aeroplane Over the Sea

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcgyKo7vbm4[/YOUTUBE]

It's been a while since I've listened to NMH, but the urge just hit me again recently. Forgot how crazy-beautiful this album was.


----------



## The Virgin (Jan 14, 2011)

Fly Like A Bird by Mariah Carey


----------



## Sassy (Jan 14, 2011)

Wait and Bleed by Slipknot


----------



## Skandranan (Jan 14, 2011)

Carry On My Wayward Son by Kansas


----------



## krome (Jan 16, 2011)

Supa Luv - Teen Top


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 16, 2011)

Gucci Mane-16 Fever


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Carmina (Jan 17, 2011)

A dark song to match my even darker mood, a.k.a. _*Byronic Man* _by_ Cradle Of Filth._


----------



## Aurora borealis (Jan 17, 2011)

LFO - Tied Up
some awesome 90's industrial techno
well its only monday but im pretty sure that this track will haunt me for the rest of the week


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 19, 2011)

AC/DC - Rock 'n' Roll Ain't Noise Pollution


----------



## Netorie (Jan 19, 2011)

Acrassicauda - Garden of Stones


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 19, 2011)

aigoo KPOP ^^

One Year Later -Jessica/Onew


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Jan 19, 2011)

More-Usher.....

it's sooooo addicting!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Augors (Jan 19, 2011)

Old skool electric funk is sooo sick.


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Jan 21, 2011)

SEUNGRI ~ WHAT CAN I DO


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 21, 2011)

All The Things She Said - T.A.T.U


----------



## Pool88888 (Jan 22, 2011)

The Time - The Black Eyed Peas

Possibly one of the best songs ever.


----------



## Robot Head (Jan 22, 2011)

Hear You Me by Jimmy Eat World.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jan 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTxYlkAguoY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 22, 2011)

Eminem - Sing for the Moment

God, I forgot how much I really, really love this song. And it amazes me that I still know almost all of the lyrics, as if I have been listening to it every single day, when I haven't actually heard it in like a year and a half.


----------



## The Virgin (Jan 22, 2011)

it's "Kahit Kailan" by South Border. this is one of the few songs that has a man singing in an insanely, high pitched falseto. by the way, it's a tagalog song, translated in english as "Anytime"


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 23, 2011)

Santana & Chris Cornell do Led Zeppelin's "Whole Lotta Love" .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsnPZzs7mrk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdCt80dYFjk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brian (Jan 23, 2011)

Asian Kung-fu Generation-"Solanin"


----------



## Sabi (Jan 23, 2011)

*Unlike me - Kate Havnevik*
_Depressing in a hypnotic way..._


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 23, 2011)

Ancient Hero - The Legendary Hero Remix 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldthDW1xszA[/YOUTUBE]

Zelda musics are overall very good and beautiful sounding, but even this remix sounds extremely godly!


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jan 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5ve7k2KtRsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byyWQEYzS2A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 23, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised when I began the new album by the _Smith Westerns_ to find this delectable new single called 'Weekend' [_link_].


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 23, 2011)

Undercover Martyn ~ Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 23, 2011)

Coming home - Diddy


----------



## FakePeace (Jan 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4sP0XnNqpU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Orxon (Jan 23, 2011)

*Adele:* Rolling in the Deep


----------



## Aurora borealis (Jan 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





FakePeace said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4sP0XnNqpU[/YOUTUBE]






i feel like that sometimes too.
anyway
my song of  the week:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnaetyyjQ7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fear (Jan 24, 2011)

Wiz Khalifa - Black and Yellow


----------



## RasenFlare (Jan 24, 2011)

Dam Dadi Doo - Nightcore

That song just sticks in your head forever xD


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Jan 24, 2011)

"Here It Goes Again" by Ok GO!!!


----------



## b0rt (Jan 24, 2011)

Chacarron


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Jan 25, 2011)

SNSD ~ Visual Dreams


----------



## murasex (Jan 25, 2011)

Edward Maya & Vika Jigulina - Stereo Love


----------



## Judecious (Jan 25, 2011)

Rihanna-whats my name.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 25, 2011)

Dream Theater - Stream of Consciousness


----------



## CBACS (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 26, 2011)

Lucifer - SHINee


----------



## dxstewart (Jan 26, 2011)

My sister made me listen to *Beautifully* by _Jay Brannan_.

Now I can't stop playing it! I love it.


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQHPYelqr0E&ob=av3nm[/YOUTUBE]

Catchy, and perfect for internet nerds like me.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 26, 2011)

Headstrong - Ashley Tisdale


----------



## FireLorD (Jan 28, 2011)

*Boondox* - Nothing to Lose


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 28, 2011)

*Apocalyptica* - Nothing Else Matters

This band never fails me


----------



## Lycans.Silver (Jan 28, 2011)

My Chemical Romance - The Ghost Of You 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCUpvTMis-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fin (Jan 28, 2011)

Van Halen - Black and Blue


----------



## Fraust (Jan 28, 2011)

The Controllers - If Tomorrow Never Comes


----------



## On and On (Jan 28, 2011)

remake of a diru classic. it's incredible.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 28, 2011)

Kid Sister - Right Hand Hi


----------



## Stripes (Jan 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we3EJLTV650[/YOUTUBE]

Poets of the Fall; Carnival of Rust

Dancing underneath the skies of lust.....♥


----------



## Anjo (Jan 28, 2011)

Two Breaths Walking - Miku Hatsune


----------



## Griever (Jan 30, 2011)

Johnny Cash - When the man comes around












shit about 2012 has been everywhere i've turned these days


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 31, 2011)

'Mammals' by _A Lull_

I am fervently anticipating their debut, which will undoubtedly be spectacular, but sadly, has yet to receive a release date.


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Jan 31, 2011)

G-DRAGON ~ Heartbreaker


----------



## On and On (Jan 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwCNsuKKgP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## brotkasten (Jan 31, 2011)

My song of this week is What's my name? by rihanna its her brand new single


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 31, 2011)

2pac-Dear Mama


----------



## SYSC (Jan 31, 2011)

Fly Away - Lenny


----------



## cayeye (Feb 1, 2011)

Right now, I think More than friend will be my song of the week because I keep on listening and singing that song through out this day.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 1, 2011)

DatsiK - Swagga


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 1, 2011)

Crush 40 & BJ - Open Your Heart


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 3, 2011)

Words I never said- Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 3, 2011)

Are You Gonna Kiss Me or Not? - Thompson Square 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDUOcHg5ijg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Damaris (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Sahyks (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2011)

Chester French - She Loves Everybody


----------



## Vei (Feb 3, 2011)

Little Wonders - Rob Thomas


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 4, 2011)

Mistake - SNSD


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 4, 2011)

The Birthday Massacre - Red Stars

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHzsyBag438[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fin (Feb 4, 2011)

A Perfect Circle - Blue


----------



## Mako (Feb 4, 2011)

Ballad of Mona Lisa - Panic! At the Disco.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 4, 2011)

Drake ft Lil Wayne-Miss Me 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRLSQDCkcaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judecious (Feb 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp4UwPZfRis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 4, 2011)

Liquor Store Blues - Bruno Mars


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Feb 6, 2011)

BoA - Eat You Up


----------



## Dim Mak (Feb 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36SwnItlU4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kei (Feb 6, 2011)

BoA- Hurricane Venus


----------



## Vei (Feb 6, 2011)

Until June - Sleepless


----------



## Paptala (Feb 6, 2011)

Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt OST - Chocolat.

Also, "Till I Hear it From You,"


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 7, 2011)

Rosetta – Je N'en Connais Pas la Fin


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 7, 2011)

Pitbull- Hey Baby


----------



## xArunOwnsz (Feb 7, 2011)

Snoop Dogg - Drop It Like It's Hot


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Afyf4Db6wd0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdykJO0XDTc[/YOUTUBE]

Can't...stop...listening.


----------



## JellyButter (Feb 9, 2011)

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Skylit (Feb 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDF7Ah1X4l8&feature=feedlik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kei (Feb 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1M0UKcq8ro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 10, 2011)

Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God


----------



## SYSC (Feb 10, 2011)

Red - Lost


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zLU_lcp6oaw[/YOUTUBE]
Gary Moore - Wild Frontier


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SQm_ajcB5o[/YOUTUBE]

It's been five years since the Strokes have been relevant, how could this not be my song of the week.


----------



## Paptala (Feb 10, 2011)

Black Hole Sun by Soundgarden


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 10, 2011)

Snoop Dogg feat The Game-Gangbanging 101 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_AdJyHQ1Hs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 10, 2011)

If I Die Young - The Band Perry


----------



## Lycans.Silver (Feb 11, 2011)

Evanescence - Going Under 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZjf9C6atT4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Pendulum - 'Witchcraft' 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogMNV33AhCY&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 11, 2011)

*"We Had Enough"-* Michael Jackson
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvjy6MQr6fE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm loving Hjerteknuser (Heartbreaker) by Kaizers Orchestra. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZkFXnm-RNQ[/YOUTUBE]

The female cover version is good too.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-J_w8rZwR4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Din (Feb 11, 2011)

Born this Way - Lady Gaga


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Feb 12, 2011)

Rooftops by Lost Prophets.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Suzie (Feb 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4s6H4ku6ZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 13, 2011)

Enrique Iglesias - Tonight (I'm Fuckin' You)


----------



## Netorie (Feb 13, 2011)

Limozeen - Because it's Midnight


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Feb 13, 2011)

TURN IT UP ~ T.O.P


----------



## Omoi0714 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lupe Fiasco - Words I never said

Kaizoku Sentai Gokaiger.


----------



## SYSC (Feb 16, 2011)

Some Might Say - Oasis


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 16, 2011)

Gcci Mane-Superhero 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfK5yU_DRaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judecious (Feb 16, 2011)

Katy Perry-Teenage Dream.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 16, 2011)

GOB-Underground


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcCw1ggftuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Salvation by Discovery (Feb 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFi6dZyvkn4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Feb 18, 2011)

"Numb" by Linkin Park.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 19, 2011)

blessthefall - Dream On


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 20, 2011)

Buffalo soldier (Bob Marley)


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 20, 2011)

Supercell - Kimi no Shirai Monogatari


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Rihanna - S&M


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2011)

Deadmau5 - Ghosts n' stuff


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_RC-tly_jU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Angeℓίtα (Feb 20, 2011)

2NE1 - FOLLOW ME


----------



## rozzalina (Feb 20, 2011)

Escape The Fate - Let It Go

[YOUTUBE]am3e0lr_RGg[/YOUTUBE]

pek


----------



## krome (Feb 20, 2011)

Blood Sugar - Pendulum


----------



## Twizted (Feb 20, 2011)

Right Away, Great Captain! - Like Lions Do

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqZv4uq3a2g[/YOUTUBE]

Must listen. Do it.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 20, 2011)

Monoral - Safira

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXGK_wN6QZ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## santanico (Feb 20, 2011)

o.m.g. - Usher


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 20, 2011)

Lil' Wayne & Cory Gunz - 6 Foot 7 Foot

Not sure why I waited so long to check this song out, but I'm sorry I did. It's so good! I hope this is a sign of things to come from Wayne now that he's out of jail.


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Feb 22, 2011)

Diamonds for Her-- The Supermen Lovers


----------



## Mori (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Vei (Feb 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]BBiPHTtMV2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 24, 2011)

Too Perfect - Super Junior M 
xD


----------



## Retsu (Feb 24, 2011)

Blufoot- Itchaaaa!  Strange instrumental song I just heard on a local radio station.  I've gotta find more music from them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv1kirNU8n4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stripes (Feb 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYKM49fRJZw[/YOUTUBE]

The Maine; If I Only Had the Heart


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2011)

Been listening to this like no tomorrow. Boardwalk Empire got me hooked..!!! 

[YOUTUBE]ijmpTlN3HRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 25, 2011)

Drake ft Lil wayne- Ransome


----------



## Lovewitches (Feb 26, 2011)

Im sad to say,but Ive gotten hooked on a pretty mainstream tune.

_Bruno Mars - Grenade_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR6iYWJxHqs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fin (Feb 26, 2011)

In sig

Bonobo-Kiara


----------



## Stripes (Feb 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGWjYZlvmI8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYKM49fRJZw[/YOUTUBE]

Adored; Miranda Cosgrove

If I Only Had the Heart; The Maine


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 26, 2011)

Enrique Iglesias - Tonight (I'm Fuckin' You)


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Feb 26, 2011)

Kimi Wa Boku Niteiru, one of the songs from Gundam Seed Destiny. Forgot the artist though.


----------



## JellyButter (Feb 27, 2011)

My Name Is Jonas - Weezer <3


----------



## On and On (Feb 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSdZAkA4VpA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kiseki (Mar 1, 2011)

Sonomi Tameoka - FAITH

Amazing song. Really fascinating!


----------



## Keme (Mar 1, 2011)

New Order?s version of the song, ?Ceremony? has been playing repeatedly. While listening to the melody, I find it very inspiring in a beautiful but melancholic way.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 1, 2011)

The Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil


----------



## outk4st (Mar 1, 2011)

New band from Montreal Happenstance with their song - Love will bring you back

FOX TV Live


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Mar 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S0N2ZRTsJE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 2, 2011)

Kid Sister - Right Hand Hi

So damn catchy!


----------



## SenjuClanPrincess (Mar 2, 2011)

Lupe Fiasco- All Black Everything


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Mar 2, 2011)

Despina Vandi - Ante Geia

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGT_YnKyw_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr Horrible (Mar 2, 2011)

The Wombats - Jump Into The Fog.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpadYhXHgwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 2, 2011)

Jessie J - Who's Laughing Now


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAX3m6KXgu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2011)

Marky Mark - Good Vibrations


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Mar 4, 2011)

I like you the best - Beast


----------



## Sassy (Mar 4, 2011)

Situations-Escape the Fate


----------



## Egotism (Mar 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I8Ra3TNRqU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## outk4st (Mar 5, 2011)

I pick the last 2 songs from Happenstance`s Montreal Battle of the Bands winning performance!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5KaToBJZno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 5, 2011)

The Fratellis - Chelsea Dagger


----------



## Aleph-1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Kiloliter said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAX3m6KXgu8[/YOUTUBE]



Good choice...such a sick track.

As for me, I'd probably say *Hot Chip* - _One Pure Thought._


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 5, 2011)

Stone Sour - Say You'll Haunt Me


----------



## Kei (Mar 5, 2011)

Inner Universe


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

When this song came on in the club last night, dances everywhere 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GfqCtCbeAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Mar 6, 2011)

Shqkira with Sale El Sol. Give it a listen.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jx2yQejrrUE[/YOUTUBE]

I don't know what it is but i just can't stop pressing the fucking replay button on this song  Id say my fav Enrique song.


----------



## Skylit (Mar 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5owtJ7_xA0&feature=feedlik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## On and On (Mar 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBQkzlFnKaw[/YOUTUBE]

shit is incredible


----------



## Scizor (Mar 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btoSHESSDJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIdwnYbvhnE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Mar 9, 2011)

This one:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkYdrLB7scA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aleph-1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Vance Musgrove - _Music in the 24th & a Half Century_:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7GaxzBXd-U[/YOUTUBE]

Trippy breakbeat track.....would play it while cruising through downtown Atlanta in summertime, given the opportunity.


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Mar 10, 2011)

ＣＨＥＭＩＳＴＲＹ ~ Life goes on


----------



## Netorie (Mar 10, 2011)

Armored Saint - Chemical Euphoria


----------



## Retsu (Mar 12, 2011)

Kid Cudi- Maniac

 His and Cage's styles mesh well together.  I hope they put out some more music soon.  I'm getting tired of the same old hip hop and he's bringing something new to the table.  By the way, has anyone tried these for gaming and audio .  I'm thinking of getting some.  Any recommendations?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 12, 2011)

Genie - SNSD


----------



## Skylit (Mar 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtD1IpH5a5Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 13, 2011)

2pac-gotta keep ya head up


----------



## Stripes (Mar 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBiPHTtMV2Q[/YOUTUBE]

Maroon5; Stutter

<3


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

Dark Fantasy- Kanye West. Though does it count if all I really listen to is just the intro and block the rest out?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 14, 2011)

Adam Lambert - Sleepwalker - Live

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZACqNnO9-E[/Youtube]


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 14, 2011)

deadmau5 & Kaskade - I remember


----------



## Judecious (Mar 14, 2011)

Nelly-Just a dream


----------



## JellyButter (Mar 14, 2011)

November 18th - Drake


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Mar 14, 2011)

Rihanna- Sell me Candy


----------



## Hariti (Mar 15, 2011)

Stiff Dylans-Ultraviolet 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pmqi21YMJP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2011)

Korn- Falling Away from Me


----------



## b0rt (Mar 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nxtPlvYBhM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gowi (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Black☆Star (Mar 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1eI-7XWjho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skylit (Mar 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEXWdmyPZ6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 16, 2011)

Princes of the Universe - Queen
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqhHgT4mvRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Vei (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks, House.


----------



## Candied Citrus (Mar 17, 2011)

Probably *Resuscitated Hope* by *Lisa Komine.* I've been listening to it a lot. ^~^


Or, for a purely instrumental one, pro'lly this. It's another that I'm obsessed with. :3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euezX9D3aDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## HeroofTime (Mar 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBDLQZgntYE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 18, 2011)

Charlie Sheen - Winning

I have listened to it 25 times this week! I don't know how to stop!


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 18, 2011)

Brian Eno - Mother Whale Eyeless


----------



## Based (Mar 18, 2011)

Rebecca Black - Friday.

Genious.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Mar 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ppfzn5BBfiQ[/YOUTUBE]

It's been popping up into my mind a lot of the past few days, and I must have listened to it at least 30 times in the past 48 hours.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 23, 2011)

All of the Lights Remix feat. Big Sean, Drake, Lil Wayne


----------



## Sketchy (Mar 23, 2011)

M.O.B.K - Tyrantz Empire!!


----------



## Invidia (Mar 23, 2011)

Probably _Ceremony_ by Joy Division. I just listened to it a couple of days ago for the first time in months, and I just can't stop listening.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Angeℓίtα (Mar 23, 2011)

Big BANG - TONIGHT


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 23, 2011)

Lil Wayne-Bill Gates  
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjE7g4pzSak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Starrk (Mar 23, 2011)

"Time of Dying" by Three Days Grace.

I mean, I've had the One-X album since it came out, and I kid you not, I just learned how great this song was last month.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVhepGj21Bw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Netorie (Mar 24, 2011)

Lips of Deceit - Avenged Sevenfold

Cannot stop listening to it. :/


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Adonis (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Elphaba (Mar 25, 2011)

The Bitch of Living - _Spring Awakening_ cast (Brian Johnson, Gideon Glick, Jonathan B. Wright, Jonathan Groff, Jr. John Gallagher & Skylar Astin)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reqSQy_69m0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Oh my god, I'm in love with this show. There are many wonderful songs, but I need to live off of the light-hearted ones like this for a while, because the ending was depressing as hell. Poor Melchior.


----------



## Satori katsu (Mar 25, 2011)

Gratisfaction by The Strokes

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hovQhoQ-OZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black☆Star (Mar 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Thi4emRW5Ls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Judecious (Mar 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX07j9SDFcc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Midnight Rain (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Skylit (Mar 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTg34CAn5-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 26, 2011)

Tell Me I'm Wrong - The Morning Of

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l08dsAFT5Wc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stripes (Mar 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS54dhMLavs[/YOUTUBE]

"I'd throw it all away, to the shadows of regret and you would have the best of me"


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Mar 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEwgCHL_o88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB6_PqBXUmg[/YOUTUBE]

It might be more accurate to say it's been my song of the month/new year.


----------



## Based (Mar 26, 2011)

Third Eye Blind - Jumper.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 29, 2011)

iSquare - Hey Sexy Lady (Skrillex Remix)


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Mar 29, 2011)

That would be Plain White T's 1234. God, me and my friends even jammed to this song yesterday.


----------



## Black Duck (Mar 29, 2011)

Right now is by Kanon Wakeshima - "Lolitawork Libretto". -->HERE<--. It's Freaking amazing!


----------



## Kiryuu (Mar 30, 2011)

Ready to go - Panic @ the disco


----------



## JellyButter (Mar 30, 2011)

Power - Kanye West


----------



## Cornbreesha (Mar 30, 2011)

Snake Fighting - ElleGarden


----------



## Kei (Mar 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1WiECzhuCs[/YOUTUBE]

Being a kid again


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 30, 2011)

Lil Wayne - I Am Not A Human Being


----------



## Judecious (Mar 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmp6zIr5y4U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lycans.Silver (Mar 31, 2011)

刘德华 - 悟 ost 新少林寺 ---> in english : Andy Lau - Wu ost Shaolin Temple  


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN0bDguZlrc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lineartt (Mar 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDwnvdtiMVM[/YOUTUBE]

the only good part in this song is 0:12 - 0:55, the rest is crap..
but still I always listen to the whole song..


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylOCIP54PIQ[/YOUTUBE]

This is the best group Johnny Lydon would ever be in.  Sex Pistols may get all the attention, but Public Image ltd was infinitely more interesting.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Mar 31, 2011)

cemetery gates- pantera


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyfLER3Z0-Q&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLIuQDRHsAZpc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Apr 7, 2011)

MBLAQ ~ You


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Romanticide (Apr 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZMrp8yDM78&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vei (Apr 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]v23ba_lHFRY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 7, 2011)

Lil Wayne-I am not a human being
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNx9KAkvKQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lineartt (Apr 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77biEfQgYag&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]

i love that ♥


----------



## Judecious (Apr 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JK_Lg8P7PU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 7, 2011)

4Minute - Mirror Mirror!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbXMJuzebOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Invidia (Apr 9, 2011)

_"Ladytron" _- Roxy Music

There's not much to say about this one other than it's really fucking good. I've been playing it on and off all week and can't get enough.


----------



## Eki (Apr 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnt1fy78cDs[/YOUTUBE]

Shit goes HARD.


----------



## Chicama (Apr 9, 2011)

I've been listening to Rise Against's new album a lot recently. Satelites amazing
[YOUTUBE]izhaB4sofE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seraphyna (Apr 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QGJuMBdaqIw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skylit (Apr 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY2GkiHaJR0[/YOUTUBE]

I just love it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 9, 2011)

AC/DC - T.N.T.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Apr 10, 2011)

To Me by Rainbow :33
*DYNAMIC EXIT*


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Apr 10, 2011)

*Eisenfunk - Pong*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNAdtkSjSps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sphicentnxaur (Apr 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nztxDwNMbs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dattebayochick (Apr 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSkWKyMyXJE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KXVWh3jO3U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Hariti (Apr 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=374MoJrUnWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rdjonge (Apr 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyGpE3dfSU0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _NIN_ 



Nine Inch Nails - The day the world went away


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Apr 12, 2011)

While I am still chaste, I cannot help but listen to this song. Its so funny. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Apr 13, 2011)

Wish - Olivia Lufkin


----------



## Sαge (Apr 13, 2011)

An incredibly audacious track with an unreal amount of energy that never fails to get my ass up outta my chair. That is all.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFIoFSFtIi8&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Netorie (Apr 17, 2011)

Demons & Wizards - _Fiddler on the Green_


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 17, 2011)

Faith no More - A Small Victory.


----------



## JellyButter (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunday, new week.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 17, 2011)

Pastor Troy-Vice Versa
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbzeY53o47I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kahvehane (Apr 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WLvFvl8qPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dbzfreak2 (Apr 17, 2011)

My song of the week this week is

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6S2gMmJZOo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Mainly cause I'm hoping my school band plays this


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 18, 2011)

_Double-O_ by Count Basie

[divshare]myId=14598597-0bb[/divshare]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 18, 2011)

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gyLR4NfMiI[/YouTube]


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Apr 19, 2011)

*The Offspring - Self Esteem*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeWjzBHUdsI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judecious (Apr 19, 2011)

One day-Matisyahu


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Apr 19, 2011)

This wonderful new song by Sleeping With Sirens​
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0307a7K2uY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 19, 2011)

Check my signature


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 19, 2011)

Moment for life cover by Young Rell.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 20, 2011)

Johnny Cash - Hurt


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clq01TXQR0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## April (Apr 20, 2011)

Dion and the Belmonts


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Johnson11 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well the song of the week for me is Stereo Love by Edward Maya...!!!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 21, 2011)

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gyLR4NfMiI[/YouTube]


----------



## Extasee (Apr 21, 2011)

Red Flag by Billy Talent.


----------



## Robsqwi (Apr 22, 2011)

Atreyu - Slow Burn


----------



## Draelok (Apr 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2steVp2gDhM[/YOUTUBE]

This song is simply so...ADDICTIVE..


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Apr 24, 2011)

ZE:A  - Again..


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]XUEw4NWtlxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black☆Star (Apr 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZArfQiRbsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Seraphyna (Apr 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]N6O2ncUKvlg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxYw0XPEoKE[/YOUTUBE]

This song, listening to it now


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

Pastor Troy-Vice Versa


----------



## VIP (Apr 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKZEmLvYVF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwxUgefMStM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Apr 27, 2011)

Why do I like this song so much. 

[YOUTUBE]USCBD7Oyjl8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CBACS (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## On and On (Apr 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAQweVLyrXM[/YOUTUBE]
not gonna lie, the remixed part is fire


----------



## Judecious (Apr 28, 2011)

Sara Bareilles-Gravity

idk why but i keep listening to this song.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## lineartt (Apr 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcviODaDOa8[/YOUTUBE]

love it (:


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## krome (Apr 29, 2011)

O.K. - B1A4


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpG7FzXrNSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Netorie (Apr 29, 2011)

Rammstein - Sonne


----------



## Xion (Apr 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]sX6-Yo1tt7A[/YOUTUBE]

Hey...consider yourselves lucky, I could have posted K$sha.


----------



## sphicentnxaur (Apr 30, 2011)

The Last Goodbye by David Cook.


----------



## Brian (Apr 30, 2011)

Rin Oikawa- "blues in my heaven"


----------



## Augors (Apr 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5uBss3UL_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Apr 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMQz6ync3JU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Angeℓίtα (May 1, 2011)

loved this song, I couldn't stop listening to it.

[YOUTUBE]W8wvyPDZo_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Table (May 2, 2011)

Been listening to Starfucker a lot recently... such an awesome group of guys 

[YOUTUBE]UfJWkfqN97E[/YOUTUBE]

Really love Medicine.


----------



## G (May 3, 2011)

Dada Life - Cookies With A Smile


great electro.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 3, 2011)




----------



## KuzuRyuSen (May 3, 2011)

Something from the oldies. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVlr4g5-r18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Godku (May 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8rXQTcd2Co[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sassy (May 3, 2011)

My Guardian Angel dont know by who but it's been in my head for this week.


----------



## LeafCake (May 3, 2011)

Call Me - Shinedown


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (May 3, 2011)

Derezzed- Daft Punk


----------



## Roxyluv (May 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr0tTbTbmVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (May 4, 2011)

Look At Me Now~Chris Brown ft. Busta Rymes & Lil Wayne.


----------



## Sen (May 5, 2011)

Probably I Feel Pretty / Unpretty - Glee Cast mashup since it's just such a pretty song.  Although I'm hoping that once a Rolling in the Deep (Glee version) is released, that will take it's place


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fAyFJL8EYk[/YOUTUBE]

Cause I feel good man


----------



## Sadako (May 5, 2011)

_Even Angels Fall_ by Jessica Riddle. I've walked around singing it ever since I re-watched 10 Things I Hate About You a week ago. :WOW


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYDCMg4d7ks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Godku (May 5, 2011)

Fall Out Boy - Don't You Know Who I Think I Am?


----------



## Chicama (May 5, 2011)

Rise Against - Survivor Guilt.


----------



## krome (May 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fOG_wcV_oU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zeroo (May 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgFyi74DVjc[/YOUTUBE]

Tinie Tempah ft. Eric Turner - Written in the Stars


----------



## Godku (May 6, 2011)

Foo Fighters - White Limo

GOOOOO LIMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## JellyButter (May 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pT66VLxggM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Colderz (May 7, 2011)

My favorite song right now is Dear Agony-Breaking Benjamin.

Though the song above is awesome to


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 7, 2011)

Peter Bjorn and John's Second Chance. One of those songs that makes me strangely happy.


----------



## Suhoon (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Brian (May 8, 2011)

Batidos - "Agua"


----------



## Altron (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Nathen (May 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]DIEvHCyb4Ms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (May 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdN2bfov9JQ&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 8, 2011)




----------



## LizzieParty (May 9, 2011)

"Waka Waka"-Shakira


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (May 10, 2011)

*Tool - Schism*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhjG47gtMCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black☆Star (May 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84tvh72JBkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakuza (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Sahyks (May 19, 2011)

Another Day in Paradise ~ Reel Big Fish

I listened to this a lot last year, but hey, it's still good no matter how many times i listen to it.


----------



## Judecious (May 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmmwFHW9IjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brian (May 20, 2011)

Spitz- "Fish Clothing"


----------



## Pseudo (May 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI6iZJOntY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jiraiyaskid (May 20, 2011)

Flor Rida's Right Round.           frenchieeeeeeee


----------



## Middle (May 20, 2011)

Blink 182 - Pathetic


----------



## Soul (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dSs4xfvATjc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kiryuu (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Hariti (May 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JQiEs32SqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satori katsu (May 23, 2011)

Tron Cat - Tyler the Creator

Wolf Gang, Swag, Fuck Steve Harvey, Golf Wang


----------



## Satori katsu (May 23, 2011)

Tron Cat - Tyler the Creator

Wolf Gang, Swag, Fuck Steve Harvey, Golf Wang


----------



## Stripes (May 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM68zzh7YH8[/YOUTUBE]

The Afters; Runaway

[Gonna try to make a video with it after school lets out.]


----------



## NeoKurama (May 23, 2011)

Chris Brown ft Busta Rhymes & Lil Wayne-Look at me now



> *My flag red*


----------



## Judecious (May 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwMvlNLV8ZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## On and On (May 23, 2011)

government hooker


----------



## Sadako (May 24, 2011)

Sono gi? solo - Mod?.


----------



## Naked (May 24, 2011)

*amnioTech - Placenta
*


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2011)

"House is not a Home"~redone by Jacob Lusk


----------



## Damaris (May 25, 2011)

_you are a runner and i am my father's son_ by *wolf parade*


----------



## Lycans.Silver (May 25, 2011)

P!nk - F**kin' Perfect 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocDlOD1Hw9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Fido (May 26, 2011)

Pink - Raise your glass.


----------



## Lycans.Silver (May 28, 2011)

2NE1 - Lonely

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5n4V3lGEyG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 28, 2011)




----------



## HK-47 (May 30, 2011)

Communication Breakdown - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Kiryuu (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Hariti (May 30, 2011)

SR-71 - My World


----------



## Netorie (May 30, 2011)

Five Finger Death Punch - Hard to See


----------



## rdjonge (May 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A0pxnhto2Y[/YOUTUBE]

The biggest FU to MTV in history


----------



## JellyButter (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Judecious (May 30, 2011)

somewhere in Brooklyn


----------



## Sassy (May 31, 2011)

My song of the week xD


----------



## NeoKurama (May 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdZAMPfpNug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black☆Star (May 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PfQzwWE1yw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## krome (Jun 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld95rZy27hI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H47KFAaw1dU&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DyranLK (Jun 1, 2011)

_With You, Friends (LONG DRIVE)_ - Skrillex

Not the best of songs I've heard, but for this week, this one's probably "sticking out to me" (Lol. ) the most..


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnEXrbAQyIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judecious (Jun 2, 2011)

Can't get enough-Black eye peas


----------



## Cornbreesha (Jun 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s3iGpDqQpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fido (Jun 3, 2011)

_The Lazy Song_ - Bruno Mars.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 3, 2011)

Aishiteru - Monkey Majik


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 3, 2011)

_In the Bath_ by Flanders and Swann

[divshare]myId=15009210-d7d[/divshare]


----------



## Soca (Jun 3, 2011)

the song in my sig


----------



## Mirrow (Jun 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQpTtYj52ts[/YOUTUBE]Pink Floyd - Nobody home


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Shizukana (Jun 4, 2011)

*Eric Clapton ? Layla* :3


----------



## Vargas (Jun 4, 2011)

E-guitar Solo
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqlMtNV-b5A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lycans.Silver (Jun 4, 2011)

Avril Lavigne - Everybody Hurts


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Ayk_-rXaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jun 4, 2011)

*A-Punk by Vampire Weekend
Pennyroyal Tea by Nirvana*


----------



## Judecious (Jun 6, 2011)

Mike Posner Ft. Lil' Wayne - Bow Chicka Wow Wow


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jun 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wL6V5YOUODI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 6, 2011)

The Antlers - Putting the Dog to Sleep


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2011)

Lea Michele's cover for "My man", from 'Funny Girl'.


----------



## Sparrow (Jun 7, 2011)

*Joanna Newsom* - _Kingfisher_


----------



## South of Hell (Jun 7, 2011)

The Devin Townsend Project - Poltergeist


----------



## Alpha (Jun 8, 2011)

Lupe Fiasco - Words I never said


----------



## Skylit (Jun 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5ksGc7uK00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Markness (Jun 8, 2011)

Swans - A Screw (Holy Money) (Mix)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 8, 2011)

Average - Baek Ji Young


----------



## Netorie (Jun 8, 2011)

Pantera - Cemetery Gates


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 8, 2011)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Shizukana (Jun 9, 2011)

Ill Bill ft. Necro - Our life

I won't get old listening to this.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 9, 2011)

[divshare]myId=15059314-9aa[/divshare]
_Eat Yourself_ by Goldfrapp

[divshare]myId=15031576-150[/divshare]
_Blood In My Eyes _by Bob Dylan


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWRJAHaOrYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1y1X-YZPlY&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Headless (Jun 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrpGhEVyrk0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## God Movement (Jun 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qutKFVLj2A8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSkb0kDacjs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Hariti (Jun 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I3gLaTG80w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manos87 (Jun 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]26psxrhO1hQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lycans.Silver (Jun 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz8YlySTuFw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWRJAHaOrYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Adonis (Jun 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gx-tRNv-w7E[/YOUTUBE]

The lyrics are whiny free spirit horseshit but goddamn if I'm not replaying this song.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 15, 2011)

[divshare]myId=15109502-3f4[/divshare]
_It Feels So Right_ by Elvis Presley

[divshare]myId=15104777-cd0[/divshare]
_Kara Remembers_ by Bear McCreary


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3Kvu6Kgp88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lycans.Silver (Jun 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzkGhOalVHA[/YOUTUBE]

I wish you were her...You left out the "E"...You left without me...And now you're somewhere out there with a bitch slut psycho babe...I hate you why are guys so lame...Everything I gave you I want everything back but you


----------



## Jason Compson IV (Jun 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]38b-04ypBus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2011)

The Unfed Pendulum - UneXpect

Been my song of the... first half of this month, really.


----------



## Sketchy (Jun 17, 2011)

*Sarke - shotgun *


----------



## FakePeace (Jun 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogG-n2FQcJ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Jun 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOFzuwj9DNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Sabi (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## lacey (Jun 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]a_48WJS5hIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoisnousPixie (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jun 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5Sq_G5zNaA8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sophie (Jun 19, 2011)

SHINee - Ayo

i love this song... THIS SONG MAKES MY DAY


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 19, 2011)

Afterlife by Avenged Seven Fold (A7X FTW!)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 19, 2011)

T.I ft Keri Hilson-Got your back


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 19, 2011)

In the end- linkin park

been listening to em again latley


----------



## Taleran (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2011)

Justice - Planisphere


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpQeDr-jgOU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fireking77 (Jun 20, 2011)

50 Cent ft. Lupe Fiasco - Through the Window..


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 20, 2011)

This

[YOUTUBE]L4EQiu2kqPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aleph-1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Leama & Moor - Distance Between Us (Jody Wisternoff remix) vs. Kenneth Thomas - Orange Room (Nick Warren remix):


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 20, 2011)

ironically its cody simpson's summertime

the thing is too catchy


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Utz (Jun 21, 2011)

Alexandra Stan - Mr. Saxobeat


----------



## Vicious (Jun 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjUzMMaAuZw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 23, 2011)

[divshare]myId=15157843-4f2[/divshare]
_Life on Mars_ by David Bowie


----------



## Hariti (Jun 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjKp8LjIgGk[/YOUTUBE]
The song is good and catchy,but I still miss the old Cascada.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 25, 2011)

George Thorogood And The Destroyers - Bad To The Bone


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 25, 2011)

Friday Night by The Damned Things


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 25, 2011)

Asian Kung Fu Generation - Senseless


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ux6SlOE9Qk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judecious (Jun 25, 2011)

Gym class hero's-Stereo Hearts


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Aleph-1 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Elton John* - Honky Cat.


----------



## rdjonge (Jun 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JPI9-RbpPc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jun 26, 2011)

​


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 26, 2011)

Can someone tell me if there's a thread dedicated to Bj?rk in this section please? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzYDl3FuGV4&feature=player_embedded#at=204[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Markness (Jun 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWStaRmuXzY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nemesisdivina (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## HK-47 (Jun 28, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GPGJ8WRGdc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jun 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ge6ttcFrvA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soziopath (Jun 29, 2011)

Inventing a new kind of (german) Rap instrumentals.

*Casper - Alaska*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqImTWmh6QY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDlO7sOlH0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 30, 2011)

"Tonight, Tonight" by Hot Chelle Rae.


----------



## Kilawog (Jun 30, 2011)

Dirt Road Anthem cover by Jasan Aldean


----------



## Hariti (Jun 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYU-8IFcDPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sann (Jun 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7TBCwFgY7c&feature=view_all&list=PL6D01E82B4089B0D3&index=24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lycans.Silver (Jun 30, 2011)

Bruno Mars - The Lazy Song

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLexgOxsZu0[/YOUTUBE]




Hilarious..!!!


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 1, 2011)

The Queen- Lady GaGa


----------



## Pierre (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Aleph-1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Starecase - Vapor Trails
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsxQzmfEgJM[/YOUTUBE]

This track bowled me over the first time I heard it roughly 4 years ago, and I still love it today. The bassline is heavy as lead and the melody glows in the best way possible.


----------



## Shizukana (Jul 4, 2011)

Beastie Boys - Make Some Noise


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 5, 2011)

"Party Rock Anthem" by electro-hop group *LMFAO* featuring *Lauren Bennett* and *GoonRock* from their 2011 album _Sorry For Party Rocking_.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3fw6is4-LY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judecious (Jul 5, 2011)

The Weeknd - High For This


----------



## Hariti (Jul 5, 2011)

To?e Proeski - Bo?e brani je od zla(God protect Her from Evil)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFPebe7Tgg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alpha (Jul 7, 2011)

Camera Obscura - French Navy 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3CkfvYMCWM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vei (Jul 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]fyMhvkC3A84[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## krome (Jul 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8uMXyxvbKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jul 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bWTuKd2lTo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Jul 8, 2011)

Rammstein - Ohne Dich

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HNaVQqtIQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Netorie (Jul 8, 2011)

Savatage - Handful of Rain


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 8, 2011)

[divshare]myId=15270157-d75[/divshare]
_Be Anything__ But Darling__ Be Mine_ (live) by Sarah Vaughn


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jul 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ceyjBg3Z34[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydPskRFWKMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSkb0kDacjs&feature=mh_lolz&list=LLEZp-GCAU_O8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 11, 2011)

"Party Rock Anthem" by *LMFAO* featuring *Lauren Bennett* and *GoonRock* from their 2011 electro-hop album _Sorry For Party Rocking _for the 2nd week in a row. This song is just a fuckin' boss!


----------



## Ausorrin (Jul 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHp2KgyQUFk[/YOUTUBE]

Beyonce is officially back


----------



## Hariti (Jul 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW_6S4OF74w[/YOUTUBE]
@_Don't treat me like a virgin_


----------



## bachaa (Jul 12, 2011)

From the samurai Champloo soundtrack - Arunian Dance

Link removed


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 12, 2011)

Ace Hood ft Jeezy, Ross, & Wayne-Hustle hard remix.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 12, 2011)

Pink Floyd - High Hopes.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 13, 2011)

Katy Perry-E.T


----------



## Roger23 (Jul 13, 2011)

Don't Cry by Guns and Roses..!!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## fireking77 (Jul 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FcOLFQ5R08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jul 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usR7mMHUhlY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## little nin (Jul 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHQzvmkuINs[/YOUTUBE]

Ed Sheeran - The City


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## krome (Jul 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcaYlbJyyqg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jul 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORYO0atB6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Lil Wayne-Ryder


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Jul 16, 2011)

NOFX-worn out soles of my party boots


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kVNl-9cS9c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Friday (Jul 16, 2011)

I listened to Tegan and Sara's Superstar a lot these week. Fucking rad.


----------



## Geogeo (Jul 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B3UrB_dex8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NqXqqAYbyc&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 18, 2011)

"One Shot 2 Shot" by *Eminem* featuring *D12* from his 2004 hip-hop album _Encore_.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUvNDfA-iOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judecious (Jul 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22l1sf5JZD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 18, 2011)

This one is loooong


----------



## Friday (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike Posner's Delta 1406.

So so good


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Jul 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rF8khJ7P4Wg[/YOUTUBE]

I can't believe I hadn't noticed the awesomness of O.K. Computer before...So many textures, so many layers...Paranoid Android is just a prime example of that.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ay9BWM8lwOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]S7JjMRAm_Jo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Based (Jul 21, 2011)

Calgary by Bon Iver.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

Lil Wayne-Get off the corner


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2011)

Gun & Roses - Civil War


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Clrk9Jj3iPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jul 22, 2011)

Neko Case- People Got a Lotta Nerve, Vengeance Is Sleeping
Nirvana- Pennyroyal Tea, Stay Away
Alanis Morissette- Uninvited, Perfect


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jul 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibRMmLlLz64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 22, 2011)

Haru Haru- Big Bang


----------



## krome (Jul 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYKO1za5mX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Jul 22, 2011)

HATE YOU- 2NE1...

it should still be on the front page of youtube because it's that awesome!


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 23, 2011)

[divshare]myId=15369879-cc4[/divshare]
_
You're My First, My Last, My Everything_ by Barry White


----------



## Stroev (Jul 23, 2011)

The Hounds by The Protomen

dat ska


----------



## G (Jul 23, 2011)

Sick Bubblegum [Skrillex Remix]
Example - Kickstarts  (Bar 9 remix)
Nero - Guilt
Sonny Moore - Turmoil (Skrillex Remix)


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 23, 2011)

Titus Andronicus - Four Score and Seven


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 24, 2011)

TTP - Sunshine


----------



## Brian (Jul 24, 2011)

Sigur Ros- "Hljomalind"


----------



## heartmarian (Jul 25, 2011)

Hot Issue by 4 Minute. Very danceable song


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

Mike Posner Delta 1406


----------



## Dark Kiva (Jul 26, 2011)

oasis wonderwall ;


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## dream (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Based (Jul 26, 2011)

Vesuvius by Sufjan Stevens.


----------



## Anjo (Jul 26, 2011)

Sigo Aqui - Alex Ubago


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 26, 2011)

Lucifer- Shinee


----------



## MissBean500 (Jul 27, 2011)

Mad- Ne-yo


----------



## Hariti (Jul 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4nKOzk8qbw&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]
In love with this


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdBnUhr-Qpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Netorie (Jul 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZE1bmcWMUY&feature=BFa&list=FLlBapejY4Re4&index=36[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Duffy (Jul 27, 2011)

Wiz Khalifa - When Im Gone


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

I've been listening to a lot of Drake lately.. Trust Issues and I'm On One are awesome.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6G7MkBMVxE[/YOUTUBE]
Song for the rest of my life


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Lil Wayne ft Turk-You want war (1999)


----------



## CBACS (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## crazy monkey (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Sasnaruu (Jul 30, 2011)

Bed of Roses- Bon Jovi
              or
How you remind me- Nickelback


----------



## krome (Jul 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XkvCqWu3_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 30, 2011)

Friday said:


> I've been listening to a lot of Drake lately.. Trust Issues and I'm On One are awesome.



How do you like Marvin's Room and Dreams Money Can Buy?


On Topic: Wale's I'm On One Freestyle. Been my song since like middle of June. If you like Wale gotta listen. If you don't, you will be a fan after this. Assuming you like hip hop that is.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Friday (Jul 30, 2011)

Rosencrantz said:


> How do you like Marvin's Room and Dreams Money Can Buy?
> 
> 
> On Topic: Wale's I'm On One Freestyle. Been my song since like middle of June. If you like Wale gotta listen. If you don't, you will be a fan after this. Assuming you like hip hop that is.



I loved them. Marvin's Room has something you don't hear in a lot of songs, which is that phone call voice. Drake managed to fit that in perfectly.

Dreams Money Can't Buy is just simply tough. It's addicting to listen to because of the background cursing haha.


----------



## Brian (Jul 30, 2011)

Depapepe- "Katana"


----------



## Judecious (Jul 31, 2011)

Lupe ft Trey songs-Out of my mind


----------



## Laix (Jul 31, 2011)

Paramore - Ignorance (Acoustic Ver.)


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Ludacris-Get out the way


----------



## Furious George (Jul 31, 2011)

Ciara- Like A Boy 












Mainly because the intro to Fringe reminds me of the beat. Its been stuck in my head for much longer then a week.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Lycans.Silver (Aug 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL9iPHGd5GA&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rosencrantz (Aug 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> I loved them. Marvin's Room has something you don't hear in a lot of songs, which is that phone call voice. Drake managed to fit that in perfectly.
> 
> Dreams Money Can't Buy is just simply tough. It's addicting to listen to because of the background cursing haha.



Glad I was not the only one then. I agree. The fact that he was going back to EXTREMELY relatable and very presonal subject matter intrigued me. I do like Drake both rapping and singing and this was a good song with a very catchy hook and deep lyrics. Singing was nice and I did like the phone call voice from his ex girl.

Drake really just puts a lot of truth into his lyrics. When he can capture said truth and put it to a nice beat, Drake works magic. Add in a little humor, the extremely catchy hook (as you pointed out), and those personal lyrics, and you have Dreams Money Can Buy. Needless to say I really like this song as well.

Check out "Headlines." It is on this page. Another good song that will be on Take Care. This album is looking better and better by the day. Really does he need any features?


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v0aJ2M3QhU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satori katsu (Aug 1, 2011)

Holocene - Bon Iver

Best song of the year hands down


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIobamAlrCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sassy (Aug 1, 2011)

King And Queen's - by-30 seconds to mars.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]iMaioa9gprg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yondie (Aug 2, 2011)

This isn't a song but a Symphony. My favorite movement of Ludwig Van Beethovens Ninth Symphony: The 4th. This is Music at it's absolute best. Incredibly uplifting and beautiful and spectacularly sounding to the ears. Enjoy.
[YOUTUBE]ygD33VRvaTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stripes (Aug 2, 2011)

​


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Aug 2, 2011)

*3 Doors Down - Here without you*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEpGAAulGl0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 2, 2011)

[divshare]myId=15436692-f4a[/divshare]

It's Alright Ma (I'm Only Bleeding) by Bob Dylan


----------



## Yoshikazu (Aug 4, 2011)

Martin Solveig - Ready 2 Go
This song makes me wanna go and fack SOMEBODY !


----------



## Mozq (Aug 5, 2011)

Since I'm somewhat bored of dubstep/trance I guess I'll go with this song.
They're Swedish too <3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hez7bGbutBs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5sQ_hVKrKM&feature=player_embedded#at=43[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeIdeal (Aug 5, 2011)

DIR EN GREY - 暁 and DIABOLOS, both from the band's brand-new album which is full of win and epic.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Aug 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]My0HQ0QkGLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Aug 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4VhjseWv80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 6, 2011)

2pac-Shorty wanna be a thug.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjTkHe8gH0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 6, 2011)

this


----------



## Netorie (Aug 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF0Oq6towHQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mozq (Aug 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkgK8eUdpAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tenderfoot (Aug 9, 2011)

Been Burning One To This One​


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Hariti (Aug 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZyDiuzpHCg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Aug 9, 2011)

Datarock - Roller Coaster


----------



## Orthio (Aug 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtBOytva8Pw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aleph-1 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Kilowatts & Vanek* - Sinnerstate:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj4u7GB6iMQ[/YOUTUBE]

Also, this hip-hop mash-up I recorded the other night:


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 9, 2011)

Inner Universe by ORIGA and Yoko Kanno.
[YOUTUBE]EIVgSuuUTwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judecious (Aug 9, 2011)

The Good, The Bad and The Ugly-Consequence & Kanye West


----------



## Lycans.Silver (Aug 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwELajFteTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_8UmXv5Xac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIE6fVNeBXc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mozq (Aug 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UF6MgGfw1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 10, 2011)

_*Ellie Goulding* - Guns and Horses_


----------



## River Song (Aug 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4D4WgwYQAM&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Aug 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CH_oNHBCy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 11, 2011)

I had intended to use the song "Hanging On" for this, but I recently happened upon this lovely track, which elicits memories of James Blake's finer moments:


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 11, 2011)

Breaking Benjamin - The Diary Of Jane


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 11, 2011)

Lonley - 2NE1


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX1PwkgwsG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brian (Aug 12, 2011)

Nelly- "Just a dream"


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 12, 2011)

Bruno Mars - The Lazy Song Call of Duty Parody "The Campy Song"


----------



## Lycans.Silver (Aug 13, 2011)

This song stuck in my head....however i really    it very much pek  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzX0rhF8buo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Aug 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8dyxGiBx3g&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]
Love it so much


----------



## Kiryuu (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Stripes (Aug 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oextk-If8HQ&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]

Keane; Somwhere Only We Know​


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 13, 2011)

go away - 2ne1 

it's been stuck in ny head for the past few days...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 14, 2011)

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s501BnZF13I[/youtube]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzlU2iwtW94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeDouche (Aug 14, 2011)

*Ocarina of Rhyme: Busta Rhymes - Dont Touch Me (Gerudo Valley)*


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPC_juzFjag&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (Aug 14, 2011)

Playing The Blame Game - You Me At Six.


----------



## lathia (Aug 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]51V1VMkuyx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## On and On (Aug 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvLhbZ5q7YM[/YOUTUBE]

anyone who denies that ceelo can fucking sing is mentally unsound, and then melanie comes on it and crushes it. the duetishness at the end is INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Yondie (Aug 15, 2011)

This song will put you in the mood!!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn4i8bAfnMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stripes (Aug 15, 2011)

​


----------



## Hariti (Aug 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_8ydghbGSg&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]
I usually don't like Disney stars,but this girl...damn.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzxZzFfFbX8&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mozq (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hez7bGbutBs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 17, 2011)

Atreyu - Gallows

I always put my Zune on shuffle all of my music and this song has played 4 out of the last 7 times I've listened to my Zune. It's definitely a great song and it loves me this week, so I'm gonna show it some love back.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGumgUFBrUA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 18, 2011)

When I'm Gone.


----------



## FakePeace (Aug 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQYJRw4R4-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Aug 18, 2011)

Nickelback - How You Remind Me


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScqDZCgnKwI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Netorie (Aug 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEvlFN-3dTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mozq (Aug 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WURSHMot-vY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuja (Aug 19, 2011)

Innocent Blue ~ West maiden's theme (Star Driver)


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Aug 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VBn_r2hcx0[/YOUTUBE]

It's technically the first and second song of the album, but they go together. 

[First is basically an intro]


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm the best- 2NE1 also Best I ever Had -drake


----------



## krome (Aug 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn50-aduNu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Brian (Aug 21, 2011)

Kuroba band- "Blessings of the Lucky Clover"


----------



## Judecious (Aug 21, 2011)

Letting Go-Sean Kingston


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 21, 2011)

Metazen - Moonsucker


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]i4tweoepK9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 22, 2011)

rolling in the deep by adele.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 22, 2011)

My Gun Go Off by 50 Cent.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 22, 2011)

g i joeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 22, 2011)

Another embed vid that no one will click, sure!


----------



## Chloe (Aug 22, 2011)

La La Land - Cho PD feat Narsha and Jea


----------



## Hariti (Aug 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]cYqDJ_EEhGY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTPqjKk_xCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOEuBMygbU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Table (Aug 22, 2011)

The Sun by The Naked and Famous....

also anyone know where this song is from?  It sounds so frickin familiar to me.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3laWD67g3PA&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Getting my hipster on.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3laWD67g3PA&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Getting my "hipster" on.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Aug 22, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Another embed vid that no one will click, sure!


----------



## Mozq (Aug 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD0Pbud7qS4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CBACS (Aug 24, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3laWD67g3PA&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Getting my "hipster" on.


Pfft, entry-level. Interesting taste you got there.

Yoshihide Otomo - The Blue Kite


----------



## Mozq (Aug 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPerIxIoDOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 25, 2011)

beautiful people - marilyn manson


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COiIC3A0ROM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 29, 2011)

Mindless Self Indulgence - Never Wanted To Dance


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Aug 29, 2011)

Buckethead - Look Up There

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jn6uvtVa0mg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjA2RnVZrE0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

It's 20min, so Youtube can't have just one video. Lol.


----------



## Nubile (Aug 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvamJU_coUw[/YOUTUBE]

_I got a very good friend who says
he can't believe the love I give
is not enough to end your fears
I guess I couldn't live without the things
that made my life what it is_​


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtOwSRGBMG8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

 One of my best friend kept on playing this song on his ipod in summer school.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 29, 2011)

Ed Sheeran ; Little Bird.


----------



## Arigato (Aug 29, 2011)

*The Automatic - Monster*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9pGDSdtJYo&list=PL011C9C2FCED11A09&index=51&feature=plpp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 30, 2011)

Joss Stone_" Karma "
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4q87Kcr5Ds&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Aug 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_LOOKssMpA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Markness (Sep 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhjgMp-B3EQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaiji (Sep 2, 2011)

Hakuryuu - _Makeinu-tachi no Requiem_


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHzsyBag438[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mozq (Sep 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO1sioPlu6A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## krome (Sep 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3dF0Y7deb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## coodhot (Sep 4, 2011)

you   like  this?


----------



## Satou (Sep 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ulm5MSpacbE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWdLt3Afjrg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Sep 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0l6toW765bM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lavender (Sep 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2tdBKFKOrU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Sep 5, 2011)

Future Says Run - Tonic


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 5, 2011)

Chester See ; Nice Guys.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 6, 2011)

Bjork- Violently Happy


----------



## Arigato (Sep 7, 2011)

The Prodigy - Invaders must die
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDuDYYYZcqo&list=PL011C9C2FCED11A09&index=80&feature=plpp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sahyks (Sep 7, 2011)

First of the year
Skrillex


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHm9MG9xw1o&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fayrra (Sep 9, 2011)

THIS is the MMO Square was talking about pushing

Danzig- How The Gods Kill


----------



## Lycans.Silver (Sep 10, 2011)

Don Omar ft. Lucenzo Itra - Danza Kuduro


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 11, 2011)

Lil Wayne-Fireman


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## krome (Sep 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2PyVrlUM5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Sep 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTwgqIQlqJY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXebnJ1D0OU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Sep 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOBNzjoj4K0[/YOUTUBE]

Veronica Maggio - V?lkommen inn


----------



## Taleran (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zommGyB5uzY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Starlight* by Muse

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pgum6OT_VH8&ob=av2n[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Van Basten (Sep 17, 2011)

"100 Hunnit" - Wale and Meek Mill

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gp1kGGchkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 17, 2011)

Dragonland - Beethoven's Nightmare

[YOUTUBE]zQLhkQu1h8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmE3_hlfHEs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 17, 2011)

''Murder To Excellence''


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 17, 2011)

Metallica - Purify


----------



## Vasco (Sep 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]N7zYDK0hdX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CBACS (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Van Basten (Sep 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnKdnDS9KtM&feature=autoplay&list=PL6A78D7526608A81D&lf=autoplay&playnext=6[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 22, 2011)

*Nirvana* - Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## Taleran (Sep 22, 2011)

The Ox and all of his power


----------



## Brian (Sep 23, 2011)

Spitz- "Sora mo Toberu Hazu"


----------



## Markness (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhFJmbq_sW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Yasaka Magatama (Sep 23, 2011)

Set Fire To The Rain - Adele


----------



## Kiryuu (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Klammo (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Shɑnɑ (Sep 25, 2011)

*Super Bass - Nicki Minaj*


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Oct 1, 2011)

*Example - Changed the way you kiss me*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73YVQn76nMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Oct 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CawoPNkY00&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## little nin (Oct 1, 2011)

Maverick Sabre - I Can Never Be


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qyavbSmxW4&list=LLbQM4DTkbs1p94w1mbKPniw&index=2[/YOUTUBE]
Hated the game, loved the music.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 1, 2011)

Looking Glass - The Birthday Massacre.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 1, 2011)

Mozart- Requiem.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Itt0rALeHE8&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lacey (Oct 2, 2011)

_Lust (Trentem?ller remix)_, by The Raveonettes.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Hariti (Oct 2, 2011)

RED - Pieces


----------



## VoDe (Oct 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZA91uQO9VU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cromer (Oct 3, 2011)

New week, different awesomeness...

M.I. feat Brymo - Action Film 
[YOUTUBE]
Link removed[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mochi (Oct 3, 2011)

David Guetta feat. Sia - Titanium 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzuv1Wrpxk0&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Oct 5, 2011)

RED - Pieces


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Hunter (Oct 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIXjlzv_shU[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seregfin (Oct 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]g8LHbGyOVq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Oct 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtNS1afUOnE&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheTsukishima (Oct 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6nlCACwFMc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 8, 2011)

Miguel - Sure Thing

Maybe one of the most beautiful songs I have ever heard in my whole life.


----------



## yolei (Oct 9, 2011)

Disturbed - Hell

=D


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeGRNT_Sd24&list=PLECC728E7A5965F80&index=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 9, 2011)

I'll be back -2pm


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 9, 2011)

Club Paradise - Drake <3


----------



## Violence (Oct 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Sbv2Qg4ks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## krome (Oct 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3oLiMmjZHI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jLF2PBaalg&list=FLQMxelWXzOUgixeMliiKErw&index=13[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kimimaro-kun (Oct 16, 2011)

Purgatory - Iron Maiden


----------



## whatuwan (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Commander Vimes (Oct 16, 2011)

House of the Rising Sun - The Animals.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 16, 2011)

Bullet For My Valentine - Scream Aim Fire


----------



## Violence (Oct 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MEnuAelysI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vasco (Oct 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrRImjZlD38&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

FUCKIN A


----------



## Akatora (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmm...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zQOZD4qE20&feature=autoplay&list=PLED4BA2BC01CDDA8B&lf=autoplay&playnext=8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 19, 2011)

"Doggamn" - Man's Gin


----------



## Chloe (Oct 19, 2011)

Amazinger - Secret (Zinger's solo)

[YOUTUBE]EP2SIB0oMNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black☆Star (Oct 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SJ2c26Cazs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sY8yS444Lk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 19, 2011)

Halloween, originally by Misfits. I am digging all of the covers I am finding, though. Especially the cover by AFI.


----------



## Vei (Oct 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]sIOA8ERd_Jc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-wv4pFodIQ&list=LLXUOKvfHARFPckMxhs76nqA&index=2[/YOUTUBE]

Amazing 80's animation movie at it's finest.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 21, 2011)

Billy Ocean - Gun For Hire


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 21, 2011)

Rollin - Tunechi <3


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Mѳẹbius (Oct 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jL0vy2YaDg&ob=av2n[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_L1YM40U2Fc[/YOUTUBE]

The singer's vocals are beautiful.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Violence (Oct 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBf0BLZltlY&list=FLQMxelWXzOUgixeMliiKErw&index=10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Stripes (Oct 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_oMD6-6q5Y[/YOUTUBE]

Marina & the Diamonds


----------



## Violence (Oct 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3xpqwCY7yE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvm32jO7DGA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 27, 2011)

The Notorious B.I.G. - Dead Wrong


----------



## whatuwan (Oct 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Li8yHvHIfRs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaname Kuran (Oct 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkBU1aD88z8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xeraphina (Oct 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqNYG06btyw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckSEw6bqey0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nickwavve (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Judecious (Oct 28, 2011)

If I Never See Your Face Again- Maroon 5


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 28, 2011)

Kuusou Mesorogiwi - Yousei Teikoku


----------



## testxxxx (Oct 28, 2011)

*Meat loaf* - _Paradise by the dashboard light_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Violence (Oct 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDbdOzih0zY&list=FLQMxelWXzOUgixeMliiKErw&index=18&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRxGGA9L48U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dei (Oct 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpvdAJYvofI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bitethedust (Oct 30, 2011)

When Its Love, by Van Halen.
That goddamned catchy song, is ALWAYS on my head, even when I dont want it to.


----------



## G (Oct 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omKH4QNvXlU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5CfpuIRJFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hel7hqahUUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnGgTNOHVOA[/YOUTUBE]

 I love Goldfrapp now.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Nov 1, 2011)

*Megaherz - Mistst?ck*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzQRrTFFTiE[/YOUTUBE]

Heard this yesterday and it reminded me of someone.


----------



## Violence (Nov 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzkJYoyHqdI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pontago (Nov 4, 2011)

The Clash - *Hateful* 

one of the best songs ever written please listen if you enjoy good music.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 4, 2011)

Lamb Of God - Walk With Me In Hell


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4rjM_syhDo&list=LLbQM4DTkbs1p94w1mbKPniw&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## whatuwan (Nov 5, 2011)

Linkin Park- Faint

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYU-8IFcDPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4SwHDD6wzA&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wR1CkcA4FhM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_-Gld700LE[/YOUTUBE]

I introduce my older brother to one of my favorite indie pop/electronic bands yesterday evening. He became a MGMT fan just like me.


----------



## Violence (Nov 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4-Y9Fjvdbk&list=FLQMxelWXzOUgixeMliiKErw&index=3&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Netorie (Nov 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfJwXiElJKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manos87 (Nov 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]tZNuEySKVEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black☆Star (Nov 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_HHm9ki3JI&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeLarge (Nov 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVHVvbnmgjM&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vampiredude (Nov 10, 2011)

"Rhinestone eyes"
By Gorillaz



This song is so dope.


----------



## Violence (Nov 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxUBZGam4FM&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stripes (Nov 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CZIEHh5BPug[/YOUTUBE]

*The Killers*; _All These Things That I've Done_


----------



## Hariti (Nov 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2WJ3mhjgHA&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cromer (Nov 15, 2011)

*George Michael* - Amazing

[YOUTUBE]6YziZ1FlAWs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xell (Nov 15, 2011)

A track by the Australian band HTRK. I believe Rowland S. Howard of The Birthday Party played on this track (he definitely helped produced the album)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0D8gsfTINo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 16, 2011)

Foster The People - Pumped Up Kicks


----------



## Violence (Nov 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SpsnH8FGBA&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Owl (Nov 16, 2011)

Woods - Who do I think I am?

Click on my signature to listen to the song lol.


----------



## Violence (Nov 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFcDhj-E3po&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Primavera (Nov 17, 2011)

For me it's Emotion by BigBang. I've been addicted since I first heard it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 17, 2011)

Eazy E-Wut would u do


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 18, 2011)

Nightwish - Storytime


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Nov 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0Fy8jVA3wk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vasco (Nov 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozr-EItKGu8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sadako (Nov 19, 2011)

System of a down - Toxicity


----------



## Brian (Nov 20, 2011)

Strunz & Farah- Nomad


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 20, 2011)

radiohead - creep
nin - right where it belongs


----------



## Netorie (Nov 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk7QzVrfT-U&list=FLOQp1_4wO7VX3EI55ITF8qQ&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7whegFR6Lz0[/YOUTUBE]

It's been a while since I've listened to Children of Dune's soundtrack but I still love it as much as I did when the series first premiered.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2011)

It looks like this week its going to be Drake's "Practice".


----------



## Sahyks (Nov 21, 2011)

Not Your Fault - Awolnation

I don't know why, but I've been listening to it all today and yesterday. Just so catchy.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 21, 2011)

Cynthia Harrell - I am the wind
Wendy Moten - Imagine


----------



## crazy monkey (Nov 21, 2011)

Tinie Tempah "Till I'm Gone" feat. Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Pontago (Nov 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs-gt_HnQ3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VoDe (Nov 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ei8hPkyJ0bU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kamina (Nov 21, 2011)

Gives You Hell - All American Rejects


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 22, 2011)

This Love This Hate by Hollywood Undead

[YOUTUBE]zfXIqRy3frg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W3u5yXt9Zc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## whatuwan (Nov 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04jE4eUKfYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSqW-ZKF_8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaja (Nov 23, 2011)

Pitbull and Nayer - Suavemente


----------



## Kanali (Nov 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERNayQHFl9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2FeLPWCpdw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judecious (Nov 24, 2011)

Katy Perry-The One That Got Away


----------



## Violence (Nov 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxDfiZyAo_0&list=FLmK6BD5u61kf0-6BtaBAZfw&index=58&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Owl (Nov 24, 2011)

Strange days - The Doors


----------



## Violence (Nov 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqUYj7f6ssg&list=FLmK6BD5u61kf0-6BtaBAZfw&index=7&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TW3AZaIX0bA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLCLwFgH5kc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vasco (Nov 28, 2011)

*FAITHLESS - INSOMNIA (MOODY MIX)*
Sauce.


----------



## Mochi (Nov 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32FB-gYr49Y&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgohFX9VlJ8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Nov 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk_sAHh9s08&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hidame (Nov 28, 2011)

Yesterdays Feelings - The Used


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## andrea (Nov 29, 2011)

The one in my sig.

Ryan Tedder  and Gym Class Heroes - The Fighter


----------



## Violence (Nov 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaImtAdoicU&list=FLQMxelWXzOUgixeMliiKErw&index=355&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Invidia (Nov 29, 2011)

_"While My Guitar Gently Weeps"_ - *The Beatles*

One of my favorite songs ever. It's been on repeat all day in honor of George.


----------



## Violence (Nov 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRCibVAslZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YthLQSqXjLo[/YOUTUBE]

 You know I diggin' this genre.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## fireking77 (Dec 1, 2011)

Pony Polka Your Eyes Out


----------



## Violence (Dec 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-t7QHxYaXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]x4HRnpdQa1k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 2, 2011)

UVERworld - Gekidou


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 2, 2011)

Doing It Wrong - Drake


----------



## On and On (Dec 3, 2011)

Shame on me.


----------



## Violence (Dec 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxM4EbN9lMY&list=WL950D69CC25E773FB&index=3&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cromer (Dec 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pxRcGp0yWZc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Riotman (Dec 6, 2011)

Turn Me On-Kevin Lyttle

Can't stop listening to it.......help me


----------



## Violence (Dec 6, 2011)

can't stop listening this song 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPS7rh_lZw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaja (Dec 6, 2011)

Maroon 5 - Moves Like Jagger


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 6, 2011)

Blame It (On The Alcohol) by Of Mice & Men

Best. Cover. Ever.


----------



## Violence (Dec 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kHDxUn8Ojg&feature=g-all[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## razerparero (Dec 9, 2011)

My favorite this week songs are here:
1. We found Love by Rihanna
2. It Will Rain by Bruno Mars
3. Someone like you by Adele
4. Poker Face by Lady Gaga


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 12, 2011)

I guess I'm in this mellow-out R&B mood.

Robin Thicke - Sex Therapy

[YOUTUBE]IGWRyXEWGKU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Distracted (Dec 12, 2011)

Sweet baseline, melody carrying piano, decent vocals, and all set to a low budget black and white video?

Can't go wrong.

[YOUTUBE]i0h0FBYuxII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8EKIQpoXdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## whatuwan (Dec 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn-6eOxnEMI&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pink Floyd (Dec 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHA09l0ofsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Owl (Dec 15, 2011)

Roam - B52s


----------



## Mochi (Dec 16, 2011)

Elvis - Hound Dog


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 16, 2011)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9ZVIAbDr_w&feature=g-all-u&context=G2fb9ec0FAAAAAAAAEAA[/Youtube]


----------



## xetal (Dec 16, 2011)

kate bush - cloudbusting


----------



## winslettom (Dec 17, 2011)

These are my favorite song
1. Someone Like You
2. Rolling in The Deep
3. Without You
4. Good Feeling


----------



## hellohi (Dec 17, 2011)

Naruto's voice actress singing the OP song, "Distance (You are my Friend)". It's cute, as if he is singing it to Sasuke or something:33

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yV1H5YltvmM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNFm7-UgobE&list=LLbQM4DTkbs1p94w1mbKPniw&index=8&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manos87 (Dec 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]UNJ-o_j_onI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## andrea (Dec 18, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9ZVIAbDr_w&feature=g-all-u&context=G2fb9ec0FAAAAAAAAEAA[/Youtube]



This


----------



## Violence (Dec 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhJ7U07-20g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Dec 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ2bjStuwyY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Owl (Dec 18, 2011)

Cherub rock - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Snow White (Dec 18, 2011)

Chaka Khan - Through the fire


----------



## Violence (Dec 18, 2011)

Uchihα Itαchi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ2bjStuwyY[/YOUTUBE]



^

This


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 19, 2011)

This song makes everything worse...but for some reason I can't stop playing it.











Thinking About You - Frank Ocean


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRz4FY0ZcwI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 21, 2011)

This week it couldn't really be anything but Forever Yours, I've been listening to it several times without fail each day.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOW2eEz9cYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 21, 2011)

I recently been listening to this:
Oh Yeah Jpn Version Full


----------



## vanhellsing (Dec 22, 2011)

this song is amazing at least for me 
Oh Yeah Jpn Version Full


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Dec 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBwwUfCVA0c[/YOUTUBE]

I'm in the holiday mood.


----------



## Violence (Dec 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79WmcPzTN3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nrin (Dec 25, 2011)

Opeth - Black Rose Immortal











The part from 09:40 to the outro is ....good :amazed


----------



## Violence (Dec 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47fBaxw4uLo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 26, 2011)

Drowning Pool - Bodies


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KEEXyRL0qE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Hope (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Dec 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fthJeGy3474[/YOUTUBE]

I'm on a mission to capture GITS "Megatech Body" soundtrack for a vinyl format.


----------



## A r a d i a (Dec 27, 2011)

Roxanne - The Police


----------



## Violence (Dec 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JqOQNv81cE&list=FLmK6BD5u61kf0-6BtaBAZfw&index=139&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94bdMSCdw20[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdbctjpSUsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU8X6Iji72o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yxEfhl8Us4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Violence (Jan 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXLodky50zM&list=FLQMxelWXzOUgixeMliiKErw&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Violence (Jan 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ebs5cZyRsIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jigglypuff (Jan 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsMfSKX1KTw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nrin (Jan 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]j1IWgv2-dhc[/YOUTUBE]

lol EVA combo


----------



## Speedwagon (Jan 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KAxgpHWtLC0[/YOUTUBE]

Even a couple years after I first listen to this song, it still hits me hard


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jan 4, 2012)

Billy Preston & Syreeta - Hey You


----------



## Violence (Jan 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaf8oWAAD9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Jan 6, 2012)

Someone I used to Know- Gotye


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=216CxMPHBsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Snow White (Jan 7, 2012)

Amor Gitano ~ Alejandro Fern?ndez and Beyonc?.


----------



## Kanali (Jan 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC5z7q-j29M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_LOOKssMpA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

best part start at 2:16 to 5:00 :33


----------



## Primavera (Jan 7, 2012)

"Starlights" by I Will Never Be the Same. I heard it in an AMV the other day and fell in love with it.


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## The Other (Jan 8, 2012)

Prince Royce & Mana - El Verdadero Amor Perdona


----------



## Violence (Jan 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZF6rmp61bc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judecious (Jan 9, 2012)

Frank Ocean-Thinking about you.


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Jan 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5h2uG018tI&context=C30611d2ADOEgsToPDskLu7idArcolZ6DuM2OR9JB8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byQIPdHMpjc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAKkw71ff3U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blazikengirl (Jan 9, 2012)

Love is Ouch - 2NE1/Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## Violence (Jan 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W3u5yXt9Zc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Primavera (Jan 9, 2012)

Carnival of Rust - Poets of the Fall

I just recently discovered this band, and this is probably my favorite song by them so far.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 11, 2012)

Kayo Dot - Mirror Water, Lightning Night


----------



## Violence (Jan 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1WzZKpTv_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Netorie (Jan 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msRy4vcSX4k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98_fEizwHgY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 12, 2012)

Teleport 2 Me - Kid Cudi <3


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Hhp8Cy7Cao[/YOUTUBE]

It's not dubstep. It's instrumental hip-hop fused with downtempo. 
Anyways, this song reminds me when, I was a child.


----------



## Owl (Jan 12, 2012)

Animus vox by The Glitch Mob


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Jan 12, 2012)

Dave Weckl Band - A Simple Prayer

[YOUTUBE]UZZpQoWiYW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40UHCKzGY9M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Commander Vimes (Jan 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0Vp-RhB6fw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Jan 14, 2012)

The greatest thing is finding a song by someone you already love that you had no idea exists. Here is one of those cases and it happens to relate to one of the best composers ever.

Enjoy


----------



## Violence (Jan 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y09RRI4dNqQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whitney (Jan 14, 2012)

Rabbi Shergill - Bulla Ki Jaana Maen Kaun


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aV9X2d-f5g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHw6vulFvpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 16, 2012)

Guantanamera by Pete Seeger

[divshare]myId=16588010-5fd[/divshare]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWVJ4oMgQvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 16, 2012)

Adele - Set Fire to the Rain


----------



## Violence (Jan 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p97k6fda1WE&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mayuri-X (Jan 17, 2012)

Korn - Way To Far (Feat 12 Planet & Flinch)

^ That and I just got the clock work orange sound track which has basically been on nonstop since i gotten it.


----------



## Violence (Jan 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPGpOTB_7CU&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 17, 2012)

Disturbed : Hell 

only 1 of 2 songs from their last album i consider worth the price of buying


----------



## Akaikumo (Jan 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txBfhpm1jI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vasco (Jan 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5econPGMgE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 18, 2012)

The Weeknd - Same Old Song


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHw7gdJ14uQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Commander Vimes (Jan 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7SS0yezCU4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyfazvK1mUw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 19, 2012)

Treats - Sleigh Bells


----------



## Violence (Jan 19, 2012)

Silent Hill 2 - Promise :33


----------



## Mdri (Jan 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgVfjXA_QY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Jan 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTV0Aa4lC04&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_YeHTRqLeA[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5NHMC78gIU[/YOUTUBE]
Truly one of the best underrated bands out there


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAeFEmp0WFU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Netorie (Jan 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk7QzVrfT-U&context=C3154e09ADOEgsToPDskJrNnyRYN5RTlK6ThWhcWQ3[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 21, 2012)

Come into my world - Kylie Minogue

so calmy the song...


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9N8piRFVcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Jan 22, 2012)

Feel like I shouldn't really listen to this.. but I doubt it matters now so whatever

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5gRN7bNpJk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Gaiash (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVW_GQFGQUs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## A r a d i a (Jan 23, 2012)

Raise your Weapon - Deadmau5


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 23, 2012)

TJ Davis - Can You Feel The Sunshine?


----------



## Spock (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## MasterChick (Jan 24, 2012)

get out-JYJ


----------



## Kanali (Jan 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4Mc-NYPHaQ&ob=av3n[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Mdri (Jan 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zXkAaoBOLU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9PhfUsFvj0[/YOUTUBE]​
Makes me wanna soar through the skies & Heavens at high speed. What a powerful embedded track.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYgY4m9c2NM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brian (Jan 26, 2012)

Uyama Hiroto- Stratus


----------



## Violence (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Nosreffej15 (Jan 26, 2012)

Your my Boomerang.. pek​


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZXGzki_qww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Sera (Jan 28, 2012)

Hmm... 

Bo Peep Bo Peep by T-ara, You & I by IU or Ko-so-ko-so by Koda Kumi.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 28, 2012)

Devil Got My Woman by Skip James

[divshare]myId=16669287-997[/divshare]


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 28, 2012)

nicki minaj, stupid hoe.


----------



## Violence (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73PUTHiqHVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Laura (Jan 29, 2012)

Devil's Spoke by Laura Marling. Truly amazing. Listen to it!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trEwDejTKRY[/YOUTUBE]​
Just beautiful.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF03LwE87Og[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Jan 29, 2012)

Breakdown- J Cole


----------



## The_Light (Jan 29, 2012)

Avicii - ID (Levels)


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 29, 2012)

Art Bears- On Suicide.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jan 31, 2012)

*How To Destroy Angels* - _A Drowning _


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H9-LMzpUho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## michaelwaughan (Feb 1, 2012)

As per my choice these are the best song of the week :
1. Stronger (What Doesn't Kill You) - Kelly Clarkson
2. Domino - Jessie J
3. International Love (feat. Chris Brown) - Pitbull
4. Not Over You - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFRm2srRC64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Feb 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2Ky1BUU7n8&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 1, 2012)

Uchihα Itαchi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2Ky1BUU7n8&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]



coincidence...me too...


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 2, 2012)

Franz Ferdinand - No You Girls

Uh, this song is so fucking sexy!


----------



## Violence (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2012)

Why did i just listen to this 5 times in a row 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IWg-mmO_6Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vJjGTxoXtSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 4, 2012)

"V A V A > V > V"

hehehe those years :33


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 5, 2012)

Lord of the Seas by Nomans Land. 

I fucking love this song


----------



## Violence (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Horan (Feb 5, 2012)

Here in Your Arms - hellogoodbye

It's a shitty song, but this was my jam back in '07. ah, nostalgia.


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Feb 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_VS2B48c24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Feb 6, 2012)

The Weeknd-The Birds pt. 2


----------



## hyena611 (Feb 6, 2012)

Lady Gaga- Telephone and Judas.
Man,I just can't get these songs outta my head


----------



## scerpers (Feb 6, 2012)

The Protomen - Light Up the Night.

I can't believe I haven't listened to these guys sooner.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kFhPVAhV_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shozan (Feb 6, 2012)

sooo freakin' awesome!


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 6, 2012)

Freaks and Geeks 
Childish Gambino


----------



## Schwarzwald (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJkTfZ0gLUw[/YOUTUBE]

I just can't stop listening to it :S

I want to create a song with nothing but completely made up tones too


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-IkeznAZQA[/YOUTUBE]​
I can't put into words how many memories this songs evokes in me. It kinda is my childhood, always played on the radio everytime I returned from basketball practice back 12 years ago.

Plus, it just screams to my face that I mustn't forget at all about some stuff nor people. Forgetting ain't an option.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Feb 7, 2012)

Am I mad, or the world?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa-ae6_okmg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DNST5qxm-w[/YOUTUBE]

Such a strong deep song.


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IER0WL65VFA[/YOUTUBE]

This I like.


----------



## Violence (Feb 8, 2012)

Life is beautiful


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn_ZsThb8lM[/YOUTUBE]

Yesterday, I was re-arranging my cd collections. Then, I stumbled across one of my favorite underground hip-hop albums that one of my cousins brought for me...


----------



## Honzou (Feb 10, 2012)

My man Al Hirt has been helping me get through my study sessions lately.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERNdH-0OcXc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PsWpm536V0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Sera (Feb 10, 2012)

Pretty Boy or Kiss by 2NE1.


----------



## tehyellowflash (Feb 10, 2012)

Gunz for Hire - Kings of the Underground


----------



## Violence (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1dvb2FgBEM[/YOUTUBE]

My brother and I just watched Blade Runner again today. Excellent movie!


----------



## Mandala Magic (Feb 11, 2012)

"DooDah!" - Cartoons












fuck yeah lmao
Found some 90's Dance CDs in a box in my room. I imported some tracks onto my iTunes. Listened to this DooDah! song and was like "wtf" but then it got catchy and is very hilarious to me. Stuck in my head all week, dude.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkpKSvkF494&list=WL8024A9F7CC25F5D0&index=15&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

Perfect summer song for those who want something lush and breezy to listen. I still can't wait for spring to come around the corner. Then, it will be summer! Hooray!


----------



## Alexandritee (Feb 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzjA0GhZXPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxJwpy5WVlU&list=PL16F3A4115518A330&index=7&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZGJrYPMkNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misao (Feb 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Hhn5bxE4RHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 13, 2012)

Dragostea Din Tei (Numa Numa)


----------



## Violence (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Feb 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWhr6Uk1K1E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soul King (Feb 14, 2012)

Skrillex has been taking over my Youtube playlist recently, so I'm going to hae to go with Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 14, 2012)

DZA- "Swifty"


----------



## Violence (Feb 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jMeaDJny954[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 15, 2012)

The Oh Hello's - Hello My Old Heart

It's not even my song of the week, maybe song of the month is more appropriate! 

Anyway, I really love this song. It's about a person who locked his/her heart away in fear of getting hurt but in the end accepts that some things are worth the pain and the risk. :3 The lyrics are worded very beautifully and the melody is just perfect! It  has that melancholic feel but it's also kind of upbeat (I don't even know how that works but that's how I describe it) especially at the end. Ah, I just love it so much. <3


----------



## Misao (Feb 16, 2012)

*Cream - Badge* (480p for better quality)

God this song is so perfect. Spent all the weekend listening to Cream hits. Ilu Eric


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Feb 16, 2012)

Song of my life, rather? 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJB6n18dgBk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 17, 2012)

Dan Balan - Chica Bomb


----------



## whatuwan (Feb 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1Bi1c9LmhU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucrecia (Feb 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIdjEzZGdVI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MVHT-EJyqGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Netorie (Feb 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpseqJ03jJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 17, 2012)

Iced Earth - Dystopia


----------



## Violence (Feb 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-ANu0WtF6i0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S35THmZD_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B5dOCSBBEI&list=WL8024A9F7CC25F5D0&index=18&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misao (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]PScmRiaZhwk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hustler's ambition (Feb 20, 2012)

Rihanna ft. Chris Brown "Birthday Cake" remix. Because I know people are gonna *SHIT* themselves when they listen to how bad Rihanna and Chris exchange vocals saying how bad they wanna fuck each other!


----------



## Advent Child (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD7B0mdZTS0[/YOUTUBE]

I've always enjoyed Celldweller, but a friend showed me a topnotch Black Cat amv to this and I was hooked.


----------



## lacey (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fz5fSZyUPFg[/YOUTUBE]

I love this song so much. Very easily one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## Van Basten (Feb 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKqVONrfffM[/YOUTUBE]

A very good one by J.Cole IMO.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 23, 2012)

Nicki Minaj Ft. Eminem - Roman's Revenge


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Feb 24, 2012)

"Somewhere I'm happy, I'm smiled at, understood"
This guy is amazing;
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2oUmMkUEj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRptx5gGu9c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8Bsa32zrNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Feb 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cXDgFwE13g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misao (Feb 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edNNvg-NBzY[/YOUTUBE]

Karma Police cover.


----------



## tehyellowflash (Feb 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9D1jHGTU3c&list=PL9D4841892BCFA2CE&index=86&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zetzume (Feb 25, 2012)

Why - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 25, 2012)

Love her,

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imixg3jrJS8&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 26, 2012)

Lamb of god - Ghost walking.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2L_Dd0qn6c&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roman (Feb 26, 2012)

Gonna say it's this one:

[YOUTUBE]aqK0WZ4o9yc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 26, 2012)

Moby- Southside.


----------



## Stripes (Feb 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]n3ICASGpJDw[/YOUTUBE]

I need to make a video out of this soon...


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Feb 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bWeffwX6JM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Feb 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNxjXZjwsyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misao (Feb 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]G0LIO138Z-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spock (Feb 28, 2012)

Daniel Lavoie - Les Loups.


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Mdri (Feb 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]VQH8ZTgna3Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Draydi (Feb 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRLWDF7GGOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hyena611 (Feb 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEOFQAJAcss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]

Going Old School.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 1, 2012)

Flip - Wonderland


----------



## Dim Mak (Mar 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ1AR7bqB7o[/YOUTUBE]

Beautiful voice.


----------



## Violence (Mar 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]saNoXJn_Jtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]P9dm_T5vynM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lacey (Mar 2, 2012)

_Nobody Else_, by Low Roar.

Just bought their entire digital album last night. So very worth it.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 3, 2012)

Beyonce-Countdown.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 3, 2012)

B.O.B-so good


----------



## zetzume (Mar 3, 2012)

Domino ~ Jessie J


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2012)

Skip to Ma Lou.


----------



## -Demian- (Mar 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A43JOxLa5MM[/YOUTUBE]

This thing is worth your time


----------



## Spock (Mar 4, 2012)

hyena611 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEOFQAJAcss[/YOUTUBE]



OMG <3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmn9iH6bHJc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Incanta (Mar 4, 2012)

Wolf girl!


----------



## Violence (Mar 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eg5FnExOMOY[/YOUTUBE]

darn! the song and her voice peace my mind...


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 5, 2012)

[Youtube]d9NF2edxy-M[/Youtube]

Most beautiful thing I heard this week.


----------



## Sadako (Mar 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TUnwu-X6pk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 5, 2012)

*Kate Nash*: Foundations


----------



## River Song (Mar 5, 2012)

Tina Turner- Proud Mary (its in my sig)


----------



## Violence (Mar 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zNlpG7WaOjo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stripes (Mar 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]d8e7f92onwc[/YOUTUBE]

Frame & Focus by Lights


----------



## StrawHatPirate (Mar 6, 2012)

Born To Die - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Violence (Mar 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]83xf4r_c0Io[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Mar 11, 2012)

Death Cab for Cutie- Title and Registration.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Mar 11, 2012)

:ho
Link removed


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RsQgcNI8Xqg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## StrawHatPirate (Mar 12, 2012)

Be Yourself - Audioslave


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Mar 12, 2012)

_Ai Se Eu Te Pego_ - Michel Telo


----------



## HK-47 (Mar 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX-FYv_NG2k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hnjjNK7xXI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Mar 15, 2012)

Agendas in Portuguese
Playing with people's hearts can be annoying as fuck sometimes


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33lLpK2KPCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 16, 2012)

Donna Burke - Heavens Divide


----------



## Violence (Mar 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xiJipZxnAY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 19, 2012)

Let Me Hit It (audiostalkers mix) - Sporty O


----------



## mali (Mar 19, 2012)

Gone- Elite


----------



## Violence (Mar 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5tq77XpDmJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Mar 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J7J_IWUhls&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]

ah, well, since i'm going to hear goodbyes coming from different directions, like it's been videotaped for me to hear over and over again, i thought this place deserves one too. this is the place after all


----------



## Vasco (Mar 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0ulyCyAwxg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KpuK-zwFzzg[/YOUTUBE]

luve this song pek


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Mar 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUE4oDunYkc&ob=av2n[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Mar 24, 2012)

Evanescence - Wake me up inside (Bring me to life)


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzF64kO4Nd0[/YOUTUBE]
This.


----------



## Chiere (Mar 25, 2012)

Aftershock by Demi Lovato is the song that is currently on replay for me.


----------



## Owl (Mar 26, 2012)

Caribbean blue by Enya

Everytime I listen to Enya's music, I feel ascending to another world.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 26, 2012)

Birdy - Just A Game

I was and still am on a THG high so after reading the book, watching the movie and sifting through the various tags on tumblr, I decided to search for The Hunger Games Soundtrack. I listened to all of them including this one and I didn't notice it at first but after my second listen, I realized how appropriate the lyrics were to the situations in the book. Also, the melody and the artist's voice are just phenomenal! Birdy's voice reminds me of Ingrid Michaelson and Florence Welsh. What I love the most about the song though is that it reminds me of all the things the characters and even I felt as I read the book in the most beautiful way. I am still amazed that a fifteen-year-old was talented enough to accurately translate all those thoughts and emotions. It's safe to say I have a new favorite artist. :3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPE9uSFFxrI&ob=av2n[/YOUTUBE]

After Starlight, this is my faved song from this band.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 27, 2012)

Kano - Mr. Miyagi 

Song in my sig.


----------



## Akaikumo (Mar 28, 2012)

Fix a heart - Demi Lovato

Not even my usual music but really, it took me out of depression


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 28, 2012)

Aoife Ni Fhearraigh - The Best Is Yet To Come


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 28, 2012)

Nujabes - Flowers











Picked up some Nujabes again this week. This song brightens my mood, but there's also some bittersweet feeling to it. It's good for chilling and imagining a bit. And maybe it's becuase I started watching Cowboy Bebop recently, but I can imagine this as an opening song.


----------



## Anjali (Mar 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fOB6kfawgnA[/YOUTUBE]

Love love love.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

